# For those wanting long hair...



## Allandra

What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?


----------



## Aviah

I just posted about this last night. I'm reducing the heat (eliminating it completely for 6 months), but keeping my hair stretched in PSs like cornrows and  Senegalese twists. Other than that just wash, condition, and moisturize. 
The last time I was just leaving my hair alone it was working really well. Its only been about a month of this so I guess I wont' really be able to tell for a while. I'm shooting for APL by the end of March.


----------



## Allandra

Aviah said:


> I just posted about this last night. I'm reducing the heat (eliminating it completely for 6 months), but keeping my hair stretched in PSs like cornrows and  Senegalese twists. Other than that just wash, condition, and moisturize.
> The last time I was just leaving my hair alone it was working really well. Its only been about a month of this so I guess I wont' really be able to tell for a while. I'm shooting for APL by the end of March.


IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit.  I have heat used on my hair once per month.  I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs.  I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.  It looks like you're on the right road.  Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).

I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape).  Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length.  I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).


----------



## Aviah

After all this time I finally got the right formula for me... But it took lots of trial and error! Your hair is really stunning by the way.


----------



## Allandra

Aviah said:


> After all this time I finally got the right formula for me... But it took lots of trial and error! Your hair is really stunning by the way.


Thanks Aviah.  Please come into this thread to update us on your progress.


----------



## truequeen06

Low heat.  I flat iron 4 times a year to dust my ends.  Also, protective styling (I love doing a conditioner bun with hair sticks.  I tend to pull my hair too tight with scrunchies and hair ties)


----------



## Allandra

truequeen06 said:


> Low heat.  I flat iron 4 times a year to dust my ends.  Also, protective styling (I love doing a conditioner bun with hair sticks.  I tend to pull my hair too tight with scrunchies and hair ties)



Well, it looks like you already have long hair, so this is definitely working out well for you.    Try to refrain from pulling the hair back too tight.  Maybe you can find another way to smooth the hair (like placing a scarf on your head for a few minutes) vs pulling the hair too tight with a scrunchie or hair ties.  A lot of people run into problems with their edges when they pull the hair back too tight.  It's good to be gentle on our edges.


----------



## An_gell

I been bunning da crap out of my hair for about two years, and I couple that with low manipulation and it's working for me.


----------



## An_gell

Allandra said:


> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit.  I have heat used on my hair once per month.  I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs.  I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.  It looks like you're on the right road.  Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape).  Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length.  I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).




Thank you I really appreciate you takin the time to give advice to those who are striving to be the length you are at. I love ya hair and every time I see your siggy I think to myself maybe one day..lol!


----------



## g.lo

low heat, i can't even remember the last time i blow dried my hair!!! focusing on moisture-protein balance, stretching my hair and being very gentle! so far so good! I am hoping to hit MBL by end of the year! I am APL now and last year this time I was NL.


----------



## alive

this year, i'm trying out no heat until November *gulp* and as little manipulation as possible. so far so good


----------



## longhairdreaming

So far this year I've been wearing my hair in braids. For January I wore cornrows under my wig and now I have yarn braids. I M&S daily, dc weekly and shampoo weekly. I use heat once a month to check my length but that may move to every two months. I also henna, was twice a month, now it'll be each time I take down my braids.


----------



## Aireen

I'm taking prenatal vitamins, keeping it simple, trying to have a ceramide/moisture/protein balance, and limiting the use of protein to only after my relaxer. I recently had a setback in January prior to doing my relaxer on the 20th of that month and also had a setback the previous relaxer before that one. As a result, my stylist had to cut off a lot of length, putting me back at MBL. I went back to get a relaxer redone on February 8th because my hair didn't take and my hair grew back so quickly, now it's less than an inch to WL. I pretty much owe it to the prenatal vitamins and not doing anything else to mess up my hair aka not trying to load it with protein.  I'm planning to follow this routine until I relax my hair in the next 3-4 months in which I expect GROWTH and a cleaner cut.


----------



## melisandre

I've been protective styling (hiding my hair under wigs), eliminating heat, and doing more finger combing.  It seems to be working so far.  I just need to make sure I moisturize more often.  Sometimes I get lazy.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

What I've been doing:

-no/low heat. I haven't used heat since Christmas Eve 2011. I use heat once or twice a year

-low manipulation hair styles. I love protective styles. My hair is usually in a bun or some sort of updo.

-religiously moisturizing and sealing my hair.

-deep conditioning weekly

Honestly, this is the first time I've SERIOUSLY been consistent about a regimen for my hair. My hair has been stuck at APL-BSL for a while. I hope to see some results by the end of the year.


----------



## abioni

I have been doing cornrows under a wig. I used to have problems with tangles if I wear my hair in cornrows for more than a week but using gel and wetting it before I take it out reduces the tangles up to 90%. The gel feels slippery when wet, so my hair unravels easily. I had my last cornrows for 3 weeks (The first time in a year) and it didn't tangle up even though I sprayed it with my conditioner mix twice a week. I’m so glad I discovered this; it is helping me a lot to reduce tangles and breakage. Hopefully, I will retain more this way.


----------



## abioni

Aireen, What kind of prenatal vitamin are you taking?



Aireen said:


> I'm taking prenatal vitamins, keeping it simple, trying to have a ceramide/moisture/protein balance, and limiting the use of protein to only after my relaxer. I recently had a setback in January prior to doing my relaxer on the 20th of that month and also had a setback the previous relaxer before that one. As a result, my stylist had to cut off a lot of length, putting me back at MBL. I went back to get a relaxer redone on February 8th because my hair didn't take and my hair grew back so quickly, now it's less than an inch to WL. I pretty much owe it to the prenatal vitamins and not doing anything else to mess up my hair aka not trying to load it with protein.  I'm planning to follow this routine until I relax my hair in the next 3-4 months in which I expect GROWTH and a cleaner cut.


----------



## Aireen

abioni said:


> Aireen, What kind of prenatal vitamin are you taking?



I'm taking Nature's Bounty Your Life Multi Prenatal DHA for now, abioni. I'll probably switch later on to something else though just to test out other brands.


----------



## MissDarcei

I dont use heat on my hair except for diffusing and it's on low heat. And I usually wear my hair up in a bun or in twists. And I TRY to deep condition once a week but sometimes I dont have time or I just forget lol I cut my hair to CBL in mid December and now its an inch away from APL! Woo! I'm trying to grow pretty much as long as possible. Aiming for WL in 2013.


----------



## abioni

MissDarcei, your hair looks very nice. Is that a wash-n-go in your signature?


----------



## HibiscusHoney

I've been keeping my natural hair pulled low in a chignon during the week for work and at home in the evenings I run aloe down my scalp then rub castor oil on the top. Keeping it simple - no heat at all, very little styling.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Using CG method (no cones/sulphates), low-heat (I plan to straighten 4 times this year to dust/trim my ends, with the first trim due next month), and keeping the protein/moisture balance in check. I'm really loving using hemp seed oil to seal, leaves my hair feeling soft/moisturized.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

*Moisture, Moisture, Moisture

*Low to no heat - The first time I flat ironed my hair was in December and that was after a year

*Twists and buns - It helps the hand in hair syndrome stay in its place

*Keeping it simple - no product junkyism, no extraordinary measures (just letting it grow)


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Cowashing and bunning. Sealing with olive oil.
Thats it. Maybe a random DC when I want to treat myself, or noticing when my hair's elasticity is lessening. 
I took a pic Jan 20th and just took one early this morning to see if cowashing/bunning daily was helping, because I was noticing a few ssks. [sigh]
Looks like I got an inch. I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Chromia

Here's what I'm doing:

-No heat. I haven't used my blow dryer since I don't know when. I haven't flat ironed in 2 years. I used a heat protectant when I did use heat.

-Low manipulation. I twist my hair after washing and conditioning, and I keep my hair in a twistout all week.

-Taking my time detangling every week, starting at the ends and working my way up.

-Using tools that are gentle on my hair. My Magic Star Jumbo Rake comb is great. And I use a Denman brush but I don't brush from the roots - I just brush the ends to get the shed hair out.

-Deep conditioning, leaving the DC in for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Whimsy

I keep heat to a minimum most of the year.  Winter I use heat weekly or biweekly by flatironing my airdried hair.

I wear protective styles fairly often: buns, twistsed updos, etc.

I moisturize my ends religiously and moisturize/DC my hair tons.

Yes this works well for me.  It's what got me to hip length last year and what's going to get me back there again.


----------



## Allandra

An_gell said:


> I been bunning da crap out of my hair for about two years, and I couple that with low manipulation and it's working for me.


Great!  This is what I love to hear.


----------



## Allandra

g.lo said:


> low heat, i can't even remember the last time i blow dried my hair!!! focusing on moisture-protein balance, stretching my hair and being very gentle! so far so good! I am hoping to hit MBL by end of the year! I am APL now and last year this time I was NL.


Way to go.  What type of hair styles are you wearing?


----------



## Allandra

alive said:


> this year, i'm trying out no heat until November *gulp* and as little manipulation as possible. so far so good


This sounds like a great plan.  I know you're probably already keeping up on top of moisturizing.  What type of hair styles are you wearing?


----------



## Allandra

longhairdreaming said:


> So far this year I've been wearing my hair in braids. For January I wore cornrows under my wig and now I have yarn braids. I M&S daily, dc weekly and shampoo weekly. I use heat once a month to check my length but that may move to every two months. I also henna, was twice a month, now it'll be each time I take down my braids.


Is M&S moisturize & style?  Do you change your style daily or do you just like to do your hair daily?  I wonder if I'm the only one that styles their hair on Sunday and keep it that way until the weekend.    Do you do henna to strengthen your hair?


----------



## Allandra

Aireen said:


> I'm taking prenatal vitamins, keeping it simple, trying to have a ceramide/moisture/protein balance, and limiting the use of protein to only after my relaxer. I recently had a setback in January prior to doing my relaxer on the 20th of that month and also had a setback the previous relaxer before that one. As a result, my stylist had to cut off a lot of length, putting me back at MBL. I went back to get a relaxer redone on February 8th because my hair didn't take and my hair grew back so quickly, now it's less than an inch to WL. I pretty much owe it to the prenatal vitamins and not doing anything else to mess up my hair aka not trying to load it with protein.  I'm planning to follow this routine until I relax my hair in the next 3-4 months in which I expect GROWTH and a cleaner cut.


Are your setbacks from relaxing?  What type of protein are you using?  I love Aubrey Organics GPB (very mild protein, been using it since 2000).  What type of hair styles are you wearing?


----------



## Allandra

melisandre said:


> I've been protective styling (hiding my hair under wigs), eliminating heat, and doing more finger combing.  It seems to be working so far.  I just need to make sure I moisturize more often.  Sometimes I get lazy.


I never really got into finger combing (just didn't work well for me), so I just stick to my Jilbere Shower Comb.  Moisturizing is important.  I always moisturize my hair well before styling it for the week, and during the week, I just mist it with my water bottle.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## anon123

I'm always trying something new because nothing I've tried has met with great success.  Now I'm trying blow drying with a comb attachment every 2-3 weeks and wearing in braids or twists in the meantime.  We'll see if this helps reduce tangling and knots, the combing out of which breaks my hair off.


----------



## Allandra

MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> What I've been doing:
> 
> -no/low heat. I haven't used heat since Christmas Eve 2011. I use heat once or twice a year
> 
> -low manipulation hair styles. I love protective styles. My hair is usually in a bun or some sort of updo.
> 
> -religiously moisturizing and sealing my hair.
> 
> -deep conditioning weekly
> 
> Honestly, this is the first time I've SERIOUSLY been consistent about a regimen for my hair. My hair has been stuck at APL-BSL for a while. I hope to see some results by the end of the year.


You're doing all the good things to retain length.  Keep us posted on your length updates.


----------



## SmilingElephant

This is my second time growing my hair really long, but first time as a natural head. I find that my hair thrives in wash n go's As long as i wet my hair pretty much daily and put my leave in or moisturizer in it daily i'm good.

I would like to straighten my hair every 3-6 months...i have only flat ironed my hair once since going natural..which was a fail. I do occasionally blow out my hair. I ALWAYS use a heat protectant whenever i use heat.

I also make it a mission to thoroughly comb my hair out every 3 days in the shower....i use my Denman for heavy duty de-shedding every 2-4 weeks. I DC every single week for about 5-10 minutes while in the shower.


----------



## Allandra

abioni said:


> I have been doing cornrows under a wig. I used to have problems with tangles if I wear my hair in cornrows for more than a week but using gel and wetting it before I take it out reduces the tangles up to 90%. The gel feels slippery when wet, so my hair unravels easily. I had my last cornrows for 3 weeks (The first time in a year) and it didn't tangle up even though I sprayed it with my conditioner mix twice a week. I’m so glad I discovered this; it is helping me a lot to reduce tangles and breakage. Hopefully, I will retain more this way.


How many cornrows are you doing?  How much of a difference have you noticed (with tangles and breakage) when you keep your cornrows in for one week vs three weeks?  Are you using a moisturizing gel?  A lot of people can get a good amount of growth in three weeks, so just be sure your hair isn't matting so you can avoid tangles and breakage.


----------



## tarheelgurl

I'm trying low manipulation and no heat. I haven't used any heat since November. I want to try braids under a wig but I'm afraid of what the people will say at work about it. (I work with some mean folks)

The problem I'm having is my ends becoming frizzy when I air dry. I try to twist them but that's only a little bit of help. I also hate that my hair gets hard when air dry. I'm trying one thing then another afte each wash. I may have to start washing more often. 

Sigh....


----------



## Allandra

MissDarcei said:


> I dont use heat on my hair except for diffusing and it's on low heat. And I usually wear my hair up in a bun or in twists. And I TRY to deep condition once a week but sometimes I dont have time or I just forget lol I cut my hair to CBL in mid December and now its an inch away from APL! Woo! I'm trying to grow pretty much as long as possible. Aiming for WL in 2013.


Are you aiming for waist length when straight or when curly?  My method of deep conditioning (in the shower) is just smacking on a plastic cap while I'm in the shower (which doesn't take too long).  Why did you cut your hair to CBL?


----------



## Allandra

HibiscusHoney said:


> I've been keeping my natural hair pulled low in a chignon during the week for work and at home in the evenings I run aloe down my scalp then rub castor oil on the top. Keeping it simple - no heat at all, very little styling.


Keeping it simple is what I love.    The aloe on the scalp sounds soothing.


----------



## Allandra

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Using CG method (no cones/sulphates), low-heat (I plan to straighten 4 times this year to dust/trim my ends, with the first trim due next month), and keeping the protein/moisture balance in check. I'm really loving using hemp seed oil to seal, leaves my hair feeling soft/moisturized.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


What type of hair styles are you wearing?


----------



## Allandra

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> *Moisture, Moisture, Moisture
> 
> *Low to no heat - The first time I flat ironed my hair was in December and that was after a year
> 
> *Twists and buns - It helps the hand in hair syndrome stay in its place
> 
> *Keeping it simple - no product junkyism, no extraordinary measures (just letting it grow)


You are definitely doing all the good stuff for your hair.  Wow @ all of that hair in your avatar pic.  It's lovely.


----------



## Allandra

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Cowashing and bunning. Sealing with olive oil.
> Thats it. Maybe a random DC when I want to treat myself, or noticing when my hair's elasticity is lessening.
> I took a pic Jan 20th and just took one early this morning to see if cowashing/bunning daily was helping, because I was noticing a few ssks. [sigh]
> Looks like I got an inch. I'm ecstatic!


And I see it's working well for you.  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## jenaccess

My cousin recently cut 6 to 8 inches off my BSL hair and was suppose to only cut the very ends.
As of now I am on a mission to grow that hair back within a year.
No heat, moisturize and seal ends daily,DC weekly, Henna every 2 wks, protective style cornrows in a bun, take vitamins MSM, Biotin, Women Ultra Mega vitamin.
Cardio 5 -6 days wkly


----------



## Allandra

Chromia said:


> Here's what I'm doing:
> 
> -No heat. I haven't used my blow dryer since I don't know when. I haven't flat ironed in 2 years. I used a heat protectant when I did use heat.
> 
> -Low manipulation. I twist my hair after washing and conditioning, and I keep my hair in a twistout all week.
> 
> -Taking my time detangling every week, starting at the ends and working my way up.
> 
> -Using tools that are gentle on my hair. My Magic Star Jumbo Rake comb is great. And I use a Denman brush but I don't brush from the roots - I just brush the ends to get the shed hair out.
> 
> -Deep conditioning, leaving the DC in for at least 30 minutes.


You're doing great.


----------



## Allandra

Whimsy said:


> I keep heat to a minimum most of the year.  Winter I use heat weekly or biweekly by flatironing my airdried hair.
> 
> I wear protective styles fairly often: buns, twistsed updos, etc.
> 
> I moisturize my ends religiously and moisturize/DC my hair tons.
> 
> Yes this works well for me.  It's what got me to hip length last year and what's going to get me back there again.


Hey Whimsy 

Your hair is growing so fast.

How are you feeling?  You look great.


----------



## Allandra

mwedzi said:


> I'm always trying something new because nothing I've tried has met with great success.  Now I'm trying blow drying with a comb attachment every 2-3 weeks and wearing in braids or twists in the meantime.  We'll see if this helps reduce tangling and knots, the combing out of which breaks my hair off.


What are you using on your hair prior to blow drying?  I always air dry when I do my own hair.  I'm not very good with blow drying my own hair.


----------



## Allandra

SmilingElephant said:


> This is my second time growing my hair really long, but first time as a natural head. I find that my hair thrives in wash n go's As long as i wet my hair pretty much daily and put my leave in or moisturizer in it daily i'm good.
> 
> I would like to straighten my hair every 3-6 months...i have only flat ironed my hair once since going natural..which was a fail. I do occasionally blow out my hair. I ALWAYS use a heat protectant whenever i use heat.
> 
> I also make it a mission to thoroughly comb my hair out every 3 days in the shower....i use my Denman for heavy duty de-shedding every 2-4 weeks. I DC every single week for about 5-10 minutes while in the shower.


That's a cute puff in your avatar pic.  I hope you are enjoying being natural.  I think it's a lot of fun.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Allandra

tarheelgurl said:


> I'm trying low manipulation and no heat. I haven't used any heat since November. I want to try braids under a wig but I'm afraid of what the people will say at work about it. (I work with some mean folks)
> 
> The problem I'm having is my ends becoming frizzy when I air dry. I try to twist them but that's only a little bit of help. I also hate that my hair gets hard when air dry. I'm trying one thing then another afte each wash. I may have to start washing more often.
> 
> Sigh....


How often are you washing your hair?  What shampoo and conditioner are you using?  What moisturizer are you using?  I really like nice heavy moisturizers (when I'm not wearing my hair straight) like the ones by Qhemet (keeps my ends frizz free).  I also use a creamy leave in (which is also moisturizing).

Are you afraid of wearing a wig to work?  I've never worn a wig, but a lot of ladies on the forum do.  Maybe you can do a thread on it for some feed back.


----------



## Allandra

jenaccess said:


> My cousin recently cut 6 to 8 inches off my BSL hair and was suppose to only cut the very ends.
> As of now I am on a mission to grow that hair back within a year.
> No heat, moisturize and seal ends daily,DC weekly, Henna every 2 wks, protective style cornrows in a bun, take vitamins MSM, Biotin, Women Ultra Mega vitamin.
> Cardio 5 -6 days wkly


It sounds like you're on a good mission.  Keeps us posted on how this works for you.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Allandra said:
			
		

> What type of hair styles are you wearing?



Mostly wash n go's and puff styles (I'm style challenged). I wet my hair daily and co-wash w/ Tresemme Naturals almost daily. My hair seems to thrive on wash n go's (i use Ecostyler/hemp seed oil lately). I henna every 2-3 months for color and fortification. I've also recently added AOGPB conditioner every couple of weeks. I just got a steamer that I've used once, and I'm gonna try to steam once a week at least.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## tarheelgurl

Allandra said:


> How often are you washing your hair? What shampoo and conditioner are you using? What moisturizer are you using? I really like nice heavy moisturizers (when I'm not wearing my hair straight) like the ones by Qhemet (keeps my ends frizz free). I also use a creamy leave in (which is also moisturizing).
> 
> Are you afraid of wearing a wig to work? I've never worn a wig, but a lot of ladies on the forum do. Maybe you can do a thread on it for some feed back.


  I wash about once a week sometimes a little more than a week but less than two. I shampoo with CON detangling and am alternating between conditioners right now to try and find what works for both. I am using motions, QH cholesterol and Nexus deep moisture. So far the motions satisies both but not where I would like for it to be. 

I also notice the the newgrowth has water beading on it while the relaxed ends are nicely saturated and glistening. What does that mean??erplexed
As far as moisturizers go, I'm working on that too. I'm using a mix of humectress with coconut oil and some mizani stuff right now. I just put equal parts and stir. 

Yes, I don't want to wear a wig to work. I acutally bought one a couple of weeks ago and there is another I would like but the people at work are so mean. I have been weave checked I don't know how many times. Oh well, maybe I will get the guts.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Low heat - every 2-3 months - was completely heat free from '04 until last summer

Low manipulation - generally I style my hair once a week and just tie it up at night. I also detangle only as needed and not necessarily every wash day. 

Protective styling - most of my weekly styles are protective styles - buns. I rarely wear my hair out - mostly because it gets in the way, not because of retention.


----------



## JerriBlank

Allandra,what is your main ps?


----------



## MissDarcei

abioni Thank you  yes it is


----------



## cch24

I've been doing some very simple things and they have paid off. I cowash almost every day, deep condition once a week, bun, and use heat once or twice a year. I love taking care of my hair and I hope it continues to grow and that I continue to retain the length.


----------



## g.lo

Allandra said:


> Way to go.  What type of hair styles are you wearing?



When i couldn't bun, i was doing twist out all the time and as soon as i could bun, that was my main style, the southern tease bun! this year because of the harsh winter i have been wearing a wig for work (only part time), but from tomorrow, bun, bun, bun!


----------



## g.lo

forgot to mention that i cowash basically daily!!


----------



## jahzyira

Ive been applying A "mist" of ceramides(kerastase vita ciment), SAA's, and panthenol(powdered form) to my strands. Baggying with this mixture, ZERO heat, protective styling 283740514387510438% of the time, and stretching my relaxers 9+ months has me ALMOST reaching waistlength.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

tarheelgurl said:


> I wash about once a week sometimes a little more than a week but less than two. I shampoo with CON detangling and am alternating between conditioners right now to try and find what works for both. I am using motions, QH cholesterol and Nexus deep moisture. So far the motions satisies both but not where I would like for it to be.
> 
> *I also notice the the newgrowth has water beading on it while the relaxed ends are nicely saturated and glistening. What does that mean??*erplexed
> As far as moisturizers go, I'm working on that too. I'm using a mix of humectress with coconut oil and some mizani stuff right now. I just put equal parts and stir.
> 
> Yes, I don't want to wear a wig to work. I acutally bought one a couple of weeks ago and there is another I would like but the people at work are so mean. I have been weave checked I don't know how many times. Oh well, maybe I will get the guts.



When I was relaxed I used a leave in by Abba that had a very low ph and was meant to seal the cuticle.  One time I applied it on my hair and went back in the shower, and I noticed beads of water all over my head. I think it means that your natural hair has low porosity and your relaxed hair is highly porous. When your natural hair gets wet the water molecules just sit on the hair, but when your relaxed hair gets wet it readily absorbs the water, this also means that your relaxed hair is more prone to being dry, because water can easily enter and leave the hair, whereas your natural hair is probably better at retaining moisture.


----------



## jhcprincess

Protective styling all day everyday; I wear wigs 90% of the time and moisturize my hair everyday. I wash and deep condition once per week. Under the wig, my hair is always stretched because it's braided up. That's pretty much it... in my experience, worrying about porosity, density, texture, etc. just leads to me buying a bunch of unnecessary products and over-manipulation of my hair to accommodate too many factors. Just keeping it simple is truly the best approach, and has led to a lot of growth and retention for me.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

Allandra said:


> Is M&S moisturize & style?  Do you change your style daily or do you just like to do your hair daily?  I wonder if I'm the only one that styles their hair on Sunday and keep it that way until the weekend.    Do you do henna to strengthen your hair?



No, you are definitely not the only one. My wash days are on Sundays, so I wash, deep condition, and then moisturize with a leave-in and oil. I then style my hair, which always ends up being a style that protects my ends, not by choice, but because for the current length of my hair these styles are most practical. For the rest of the week my hands are out of my hair unless I need to re-moisturize. Since I've started washing my hair weekly, I've seen a drastic improvement in the appearance of my hair. It looks darker, shinier and healthier. 

Also I don't use heat of any kind, so that helps in maintaining fairly undamaged hair.


----------



## JudithO

mwedzi said:


> I'm always trying something new because nothing I've tried has met with great success.  Now I'm trying blow drying with a comb attachment every 2-3 weeks and wearing in braids or twists in the meantime.  We'll see if this helps reduce tangling and knots, the combing out of which breaks my hair off.



mwedzi I'm following you on this one... It looks like we almost have the same head of hair.... Plan is blow drying my hair once a month and putting it in minibraids... letting the braids sit in my hair for 1 month, wash biweekly.. Hopefully this works... Sincerely it was such a relief to have the braiding lady go thru my hair so easily... instead of crying through the combing process... I used the tension method to blow dry... See my results here... 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=601419


----------



## lynnstar

Allandra - Thanks for creating this thread!

I'm aiming for full MBL this year (or better) so I am doing 

- low/no manipulation
- PSing by wearing my hair in braids under a half wig
- moisturizing/sealing...still looking for my perfect moisturizer but seal with shea/coconut oil mixture
-no heat....except to length check every 3 or 4 months


----------



## BillsBackerz67

ill prob keep my same methods as before. Exept Ill try to cut down on the heat to once a month and trim more often. SSK's were the only reason why I relaxed in the first place. I would love to do low manipulation protective styles and twists, braids etc, but my hair does not hold styles well whatsoever


----------



## MaraWithLove

No heat, henna and ayurvedic mixes, DC'ing every week, coffee-tea-acv rinses, keeping hair covered whenever outside (curse this unpredictable whether btw XD), and some protective styling (other times the shrinkage does well enough a job of protection lol). I've been sometimes doing 6 cornrows -> braidouts and two french braids which I leave in for a few days. Things have just really come into rhythm a month-2 months ago; I'm hoping it works out well. 

ETA: And of course m&s'ing regularly. I also think patience is key, especially for my hair which is both dense and coarse.


----------



## Aicer

I've been protective styling my hair in wigs for about 6 months now and baggy everyday underneath my wig.  I started using henna last month and have been use hard protein every 6 weeks and neutral protein filler as my mild protein every week.  I also moisturize everyday using either Sapote Lotion or Whipped ends.

I've been doing this hardcore regimen because I experienced a set back last year had tons of splits and breakage and had to cut off my APL hair to about 4 inches.  

Now I still have breakage not as much as before I cut but it's still way more than I would like.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm hiding my hair exclusively during the winter months (from November until mid-April). I'm also practicing very low manipulation and only manipulate my hair on wash days. I'm moisturizing and sealing in braids and I avoid detangling my hair when wet. I seem to be retaining really well


----------



## Allandra

tarheelgurl said:


> I wash about once a week sometimes a little more than a week but less than two. I shampoo with CON detangling and am alternating between conditioners right now to try and find what works for both. I am using motions, QH cholesterol and Nexus deep moisture. So far the motions satisies both but not where I would like for it to be.
> 
> I also notice the the newgrowth has water beading on it while the relaxed ends are nicely saturated and glistening. What does that mean??erplexed
> As far as moisturizers go, I'm working on that too. I'm using a mix of humectress with coconut oil and some mizani stuff right now. I just put equal parts and stir.
> 
> Yes, I don't want to wear a wig to work. I acutally bought one a couple of weeks ago and there is another I would like but the people at work are so mean. I have been weave checked I don't know how many times. Oh well, maybe I will get the guts.


It sounds like the water isn't penetrating the new growth.  Are you transitioning?  Are you transitioning?  Since you don't want to wear a wig to work, why don't you try some simple protective styles?  Please don't let the people at work get on your nerves.


----------



## Allandra

FoxxyLocs said:


> Low heat - every 2-3 months - was completely heat free from '04 until last summer
> 
> *Low manipulation* - generally *I style my hair once a week and just tie it up at night*. I also detangle only as needed and not necessarily every wash day.
> 
> *Protective styling - most of my weekly styles are protective styles - buns*. I *rarely wear my hair out - mostly because it gets in the way, not because of retention*.


We are >>>here<<<


----------



## Allandra

JerriBlank said:


> @Allandra,what is your main ps?



My main PSs are:  a bun  (which I have ALWAYS loved, two flat twists (pinning them up instead of  letting them hang), a single braid, a single twist or a French twist.


----------



## Allandra

cch24 said:


> I've been doing some *very simple things* and they have paid off. I cowash almost every day, deep condition once a week, bun, and use heat once or wife a year. I love taking care of my hair and I hope it continues to grow and that I continue to retain the length.


You are doing it!  I feel that keeping it simple works best for me too.


----------



## Allandra

jahzyira said:


> Ive been applying A "mist" of ceramides(kerastase vita ciment), SAA's, and panthenol(powdered form) to my strands. Baggying with this mixture, ZERO heat, protective styling 283740514387510438% of the time, and stretching my relaxers 9+ months has me ALMOST reaching waistlength.


Way to go!


----------



## Allandra

jhcprincess said:


> Protective styling all day everyday; I wear wigs 90% of the time and moisturize my hair everyday. I wash and deep condition once per week. Under the wig, my hair is always stretched because it's braided up. That's pretty much it... in my experience, worrying about porosity, density, texture, etc. just leads to me buying a bunch of unnecessary products and over-manipulation of my hair to accommodate too many factors. Just *keeping it simple is truly the best approach*, and has led to a lot of growth and retention for me.


I know that's right!  I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## Allandra

lynnstar said:


> @Allandra - Thanks for creating this thread!
> 
> I'm aiming for full MBL this year (or better) so I am doing
> 
> - low/no manipulation
> - PSing by wearing my hair in braids under a half wig
> - moisturizing/sealing...still looking for my perfect moisturizer but seal with shea/coconut oil mixture
> -no heat....except to length check every 3 or 4 months


You're welcome.  

Sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## chebaby

well i hope to reach wl this year so to get there ill just keep up co washing often for moisture/protein balance. i usually w&g with minimal to no leave in but now im starting to leave in all my conditioner so my hair stays tangle free cause thats what ive noticed leaving in all that conditioner does for me. also i try to only do my hair once or twice a week.
oh and i will try not to use heat but once this year.


----------



## LuvlyLife

I would love to get to full waist length. I've just been wearing braids or twists and eating a bunch of protein.


----------



## kblc06

-Wash/DC/Detangle/ Moisturize + vaseline sealing once per week
-Low-no heat
-Using a comb/denman only once per week
-Moisturizing w/ braid spray daily
-Wearing plaits underneath wigs
-Clean diet + exercise

I'm closing in on WL so I guess it's working


----------



## Allandra

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ill prob keep my same methods as before. Exept Ill try to cut down on the heat to once a month and trim more often. SSK's were the only reason why I relaxed in the first place. I would love to do low manipulation protective styles and twists, braids etc, but my hair does not hold styles well whatsoever


What were your methods?

eta:  corrected spelling


----------



## Allandra

MaraWithLove said:


> No heat, henna and ayurvedic mixes, DC'ing every week, coffee-tea-acv rinses, keeping hair covered whenever outside (curse this unpredictable whether btw XD), and some protective styling (other times the shrinkage does well enough a job of protection lol). I've been sometimes doing 6 cornrows -> braidouts and two french braids which I leave in for a few days. Things have just really come into rhythm a month-2 months ago; I'm hoping it works out well.
> 
> ETA: And of course m&s'ing regularly. I also think patience is key, especially for my hair which is both dense and coarse.


Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.

What does m&s stand for?


----------



## Allandra

Aicer said:


> I've been protective styling my hair in wigs for about 6 months now and baggy everyday underneath my wig.  I started using henna last month and have been use hard protein every 6 weeks and neutral protein filler as my mild protein every week.  I also moisturize everyday using either Sapote Lotion or Whipped ends.
> 
> I've been doing this hardcore regimen because I experienced a set back last year had tons of splits and breakage and had to cut off my APL hair to about 4 inches.
> 
> Now I still have breakage not as much as before I cut but it's still way more than I would like.



What do you think could be causing your breakage?


----------



## Allandra

fivetimestwo said:


> I'm hiding my hair exclusively during the winter months (from November until mid-April). I'm also practicing very low manipulation and only manipulate my hair on wash days. I'm moisturizing and sealing in braids and I avoid detangling my hair when wet. I seem to be retaining really well


Way to go on retaining.  Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## Allandra

chebaby said:


> well i hope to reach wl this year so to get there ill just keep up co washing often for moisture/protein balance. i usually w&g with minimal to no leave in but now im starting to leave in all my conditioner so my hair stays tangle free cause thats what ive noticed leaving in all that conditioner does for me. also i try to only do my hair once or twice a week.
> oh and i will try not to use heat but once this year.


Do you wear any particular hair styles?


----------



## Allandra

Onivana said:


> I would love to get to full waist length. I've just been wearing braids or twists and eating a bunch of protein.


What length are you at now?


----------



## Allandra

kblc06 said:


> -Wash/DC/Detangle/ Moisturize + vaseline sealing once per week
> -Low-no heat
> -Using a comb/denman only once per week
> -Moisturizing w/ braid spray daily
> -Wearing plaits underneath wigs
> -Clean diet + exercise
> 
> I'm closing in on WL so I guess it's working


Way to go.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Allandra said:


> Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.
> 
> What does m&s stand for?



My apologies! M&S means moisturizing and sealing! Btw, thanks for taking the time to advise and cheer us all on!


----------



## Allandra

MaraWithLove said:


> My apologies! M&S means moisturizing and sealing! Btw, thanks for taking the time to advise and cheer us all on!


You're welcome hun.


----------



## virtuenow

I'm hiding my hair away in long-term installs (since June '11).  In March 2011 I started a new healthy reggie w/deep conditioning once a week w/Aubrey GPB and castor oil rinses.  I have continued this reggie along w/moisture spritz (water/avj/jojoba/castor oil & seal w/castor oil) as needed.  I plan to keep my installs in through the next year or two, depending on how my hair responds.  This is a new project.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Braids under a wig or weave. (my p.s of choice)
Wash dc every 10 - 14 days.
Moist & seal daily or every other day.
Vitamins, eats clean, work out, lots of water & protein.
I b.c june 2010 after 9 mnth transition. I am currently bsl.
Massage oil mix or jbco on scalp 3-4x a week. 
I  don't use heat cause I dont know how to flat iron. I dont blow dry cause it makes my hair crunchy. When I wear my hair out i'm in 2 strand twist styled in a bun or under a wig, then a twist out for a few days.


----------



## Ann0804

I'm protective styling in wigs until I reach SL, which I hope will be in August. I shampoo twice per week, and deep condition each time. I'm wearing my hair in twists under my wig. I moisturize and seal daily. I'm avoiding heat, taking a multivitamin daily, msm (3 times per week), and biotin once per week.


----------



## Allandra

virtuenow said:


> I'm hiding my hair away in long-term installs (since June '11).  In March 2011 I started a new healthy reggie w/deep conditioning once a week w/Aubrey GPB and castor oil rinses.  I have continued this reggie along w/moisture spritz (water/avj/jojoba/castor oil & seal w/castor oil) as needed.  I plan to keep my installs in through the next year or two, depending on how my hair responds.  This is a new project.


Can't wait to hear your future results.


----------



## Aicer

Allandra said:


> What do you think could be causing your breakage?




I really don't know.  I think I either have to up my protein or use a stronger protein or baggy less.  
I used Duo tex the other day and it seemed to have stop some breakage.


----------



## virtuenow

Aren't you going to critique me?


----------



## Allandra

virtuenow said:


> I'm hiding my hair away in long-term installs (since June '11).  In March 2011 I started a new healthy reggie w/deep conditioning once a week w/Aubrey GPB and castor oil rinses.  I have continued this reggie along w/moisture spritz (water/avj/jojoba/castor oil & seal w/castor oil) as needed.  I plan to keep my installs in through the next year or two, depending on how my hair responds.  This is a new project.


Aww you're using my fav mild protein (been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 2000).  I hope you like it as much as I do.  How are you liking the oil rinses?  I've read good things about them, but I have yet to try it out.  Your moisture spritz sounds yummy for the hair.  Does it moisturize your hair pretty good?  How has your hair been responding to the installs, and how long do you keep them in?


----------



## Allandra

virtuenow said:


> Aren't you going to critique me?


Sorry hun.  I got up to snap a few pics of my protective style and did a new thread.


----------



## Allandra

hair4romheaven said:


> Braids under a wig or weave. (my p.s of choice)
> Wash dc every 10 - 14 days.
> Moist & seal daily or every other day.
> Vitamins, eats clean, work out, lots of water & protein.
> I b.c june 2010 after 9 mnth transition. I am currently bsl.
> Massage oil mix or jbco on scalp 3-4x a week.
> I  don't use heat cause I dont know how to flat iron. I dont blow dry cause it makes my hair crunchy. When I wear my hair out i'm in 2 strand twist styled in a bun or under a wig, then a twist out for a few days.


Do you have a flat iron?  There are a lot of videos at You Tube on flat ironing (if you're interested in learning).  I'm not good at blow drying my own hair, so I don't even bother.  You have a lot of hair.  How do you manage to place it all under a wig?  Do you like wigs or weaves best?  I would love to sit down and take my time and two strand twist my hair (not sure if I have the patience though).  I think it's a cute and fun style.


----------



## Allandra

Ann0804 said:


> I'm protective styling in wigs until I reach SL, which I hope will be in August. I shampoo twice per week, and deep condition each time. I'm wearing my hair in twists under my wig. I moisturize and seal daily. I'm avoiding heat, taking a multivitamin daily, msm (3 times per week), and biotin once per week.


It sounds like you're well on your way to SL and beyond.  How are you wearing your hair under the wigs?


----------



## Allandra

Aicer said:


> I really don't know.  I think I either have to up my protein or use a stronger protein or baggy less.
> I used Duo tex the other day and it seemed to have stop some breakage.


Remember, for some people, too much protein can cause breakage.  Hopefully you'll find a good balance of protein and moisture for your hair.  What is Duo tex?


----------



## hair4romheaven

Allandra said:
			
		

> Do you have a flat iron?  There are a lot of videos at You Tube on flat ironing (if you're interested in learning).  I'm not good at blow drying my own hair, so I don't even bother.  You have a lot of hair.  How do you manage to place it all under a wig?  Do you like wigs or weaves best?  I would love to sit down and take my time and two strand twist my hair (not sure if I have the patience though).  I think it's a cute and fun style.



I have a solia iron. I use it on weaves. I never flat ironed my hair even when relaxed. Lol I use to roller set & use hood dryer to dry. I may learn via you tube but I truly dont have a desire to straighten yet. I want to wait til mbl, but my stylist wants to straighten so she can trim my ends. My stylist is great. She braids it as if i'm getting a weave install. I like weaves better, but taking a break from it so I can access my scalp better during the winter. I may weave in the summer. I am not looking forward to 2 strand twist. It takes about 3-4 hours & you have way more hair then me so I can imagine the time it will take to do 2 strands on your hair. Lol

The only products I use is:
Mud wash or giovanni tt poo
Aowc & Aogpb
Kckt
Oils grapeseed & wgo, jbco, EO therapy mix
For twist avg & qbbrc
I have some ayervedic products but will not use it until my hair is loose so I can see how my hair will react. I'm excited. Its neem, vatika, amla oils. Brhami,neem, amla powder. I will do rinses W/ the powder.


----------



## Allandra

hair4romheaven said:


> I have a solia iron. I use it on weaves. I never flat ironed my hair even when relaxed. Lol I use to roller set & use hood dryer to dry. I may learn via you tube but I truly dont have a desire to straighten yet. I want to wait til mbl, but my stylist wants to straighten so she can trim my ends. My stylist is great. She braids it as if i'm getting a weave install. I like weaves better, but taking a break from it so I can access my scalp better during the winter. I may weave in the summer. I am not looking forward to 2 strand twist. It takes about 3-4 hours & you have way more hair then me so I can imagine the time it will take to do 2 strands on your hair. Lol


Ok, now you know I will probably never do a whole bunch of twists now, right lol?  I did manage to do one big twist here's a pic I have done about 14 to 16 twists on my hair before (for a twist out), but that was a while ago.

Using the flat iron on weaves I'm sure is a good way to learn.  In the mean time, keep your ends well moisturized, then you may not need much trimmed when you do decide to get your next trim.

Oh, and I love Qhemet BRBC and A&OHC.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Allandra said:
			
		

> Ok, now you know I will probably never do a whole bunch of twists now, right lol?  I did manage to do one big twist here's a pic  I have done about 14 to 16 twists on my hair before (for a twist out), but that was a while ago.
> 
> Using the flat iron on weaves I'm sure is a good way to learn.  In the mean time, keep your ends well moisturized, then you may not need much trimmed when you do decide to get your next trim.
> 
> Oh, and I love Qhemet BRBC and A&OHC.




Your hair is lovely!! I cant imagine two stranding that. Lol. Thx i've been keeping them moist. My hair just enjoys not being bothered. As long as its tucked away its happy. Lol when I use the iron on my weaves I use 350-450 degrees and I run it down the hair slowly. I'll never learn that way. I'll burn my hair out.
Heres my bun w/ 2 strand twist.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?




I think you just posted this thread because you wanted to show off all that beautiful hair in your avatar and siggy!  hrrmph!


----------



## Allandra

hair4romheaven said:


> Your hair is lovely!! I cant imagine two stranding that. Lol. Thx i've been keeping them moist. My hair just enjoys not being bothered. As long as its tucked away its happy. Lol when I use the iron on my weaves I use 350-450 degrees and I run it down the hair slowly. I'll never learn that way. I'll burn my hair out.
> Heres my bun w/ 2 strand twist.



Thanks.  I love the bun w/2 strand twist.  How many twists would you say is there?  It looks like a lot.


----------



## Allandra

HappilyLiberal said:


> I think you just posted this thread because you wanted to show off all that beautiful hair in your avatar and siggy!  hrrmph!





Nah, just trying to help out here where I can.  

You gonna make me take down all my pics.


----------



## cutiebe2

I've gone up and down with my hair.

I think I do a good job at protective styling (either braid it up and use a wig, or do senagalese twist). And I use heat about once a year or less.

But my main problem is my hair is very fragile (thin/fine) and I don't retain as much as other people and they do the same effort as me or less. But I am trying to really up the amount of nutrients I get. Green juice/smoothies and then hair vits, Omega 3 oil, and Iron (I have low iron, just tested). + tons of water.
Hopefully going back to being super dilligent with my health will help with my hair growth and retention. I haven't seen much progress in about 2.5 years but I am trying to make this year different.

sigh


----------



## hair4romheaven

Allandra said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I love the bun w/2 strand twist.  How many twists would you say is there?  It looks like a lot.



Thx, I'm not sure, maybe 75 or so. I can imagine about 20 in each section. I part my hair in 4 sections for twisting. 2 in front & 2 in back. People do say its a lot of twist but of course to me it doesn't look that way. Lol


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Allandra said:


> Nah, just trying to help out here where I can.
> 
> You gonna make me take down all my pics.



Don't do that...  I'll have to go into hiding because they'll send a drop squad after me. 

Right now I have my hair in two strand twists with extensions (Marley braid hair).  I am almost 15 months post relaxer and almost 9 months post BC.  My hair is at that in-between stage where I can't really do anything with it.  The two previous times I BC'd, this is the point I relaxed again because I couldn't do anything with my hair.  The extensions are an attempt to avoid that.  I put this set in myself they don't look great but it was my first time and I figured out some things I am going to do differently next time.  I figure I will get better with practice.


----------



## ezina

So far, I think moisturizing is a God-send. So much is said about avoiding heat, but before I started my journey or found LHCF, I never used direct heat (maybe flat ironed twice) and I always bunned, but my hair still struggled. I remained in the hair abyss that is shoulder length. However, once I started adding moisture (moisture is totally key!!) and deep conditioned more regularly, my hair started to thrive. My hair is currently BSL (and arguably MBL but I'm not comfortable with that label yet). I'm pretty tall - 5'10" - and from the front of my head to my back where my hair ends, my hair is 27 inches long.

~~

And a little off topic... For Allandra (or anyone with experience/want to chime in). First, I want to say that your hair is beautiful! I was wondering, did you transition long when you decided to go from relaxed to natural? And how long was your transition? Also, you mentioned earlier on in the thread that you used heat once a month - did you mean flat ironing or blow drying? Did that loosen up your curls permanently in the long run? Did you flat iron just as often when you were relaxed? I want to use heat more frequently without inadvertently heat training my hair. I'm almost in month 9 of my 3 year transition and I don't really want to start off with heat trained hair as a natural.


----------



## Allandra

HappilyLiberal said:


> Don't do that...  I'll have to go into hiding because they'll send a drop squad after me.
> 
> Right now I have my hair in two strand twists with extensions (Marley braid hair).  I am almost 15 months post relaxer and almost 9 months post BC.  My hair is at that in-between stage where I can't really do anything with it.  The two previous times I BC'd, this is the point I relaxed again because I couldn't do anything with my hair.  The extensions are an attempt to avoid that.  I put this set in myself they don't look great but it was my first time and I figured out some things I am going to do differently next time.  I figure I will get better with practice.


Girl, I'm just messing with you.

Be proud of yourself for doing your own braids girl, that's a huge step.  Indeed, practice does make perfect.  Do you think you're going to continue your natural journey?


----------



## winona

I have been keeping my hair stretched.  Once a week I curl former set (I pin this up for the weekend) then bun the rest of the week.  I may coWash 1X during the week if my hair starts feeling dry then it is back to a bun.  I wash with diluted poo 1X a week and DC 1X a week.  I always add leave in and seal before I style.  I BKTed in June-Oct of last year but it became too much work so I stopped.  I have become very hair lazy so I am trying to keep it as simple as possible to avoid any set backs.  I want to be at least BSL this year currently I am 2 inches away at the longest sections and 3 inches at the shorter ones  My hair grows naturally in a V and I don't think I will do any major trims anymore until I reach my goal of WSL in 2013 bar any setbacks

Poos Elasta QP Cream Conditioning or Elucence Moisture Benefits
DC took many
Leave Ins ASIAN Leave or PM The Conditioner
Seal Lots of pomades, butters and oil
Setting lotion KeraCare Foam Lotion or PM Sculpting Lotion (put into foam bottle)


----------



## Allandra

ezina said:


> So far, I think moisturizing is a God-send. So much is said about avoiding heat, but before I started my journey or found LHCF, I never used direct heat (maybe flat ironed twice) and I always bunned, but my hair still struggled. I remained in the hair abyss that is shoulder length. However, once I started adding moisture (moisture is totally key!!) and deep conditioned more regularly, my hair started to thrive. My hair is currently BSL (and arguably MBL but I'm not comfortable with that label yet). I'm pretty tall - 5'10" - and from the front of my head to my back where my hair ends, my hair is 27 inches long.
> 
> ~~
> 
> And a little off topic... For @Allandra (or anyone with experience/want to chime in). First, I want to say that your hair is beautiful! I was wondering, did you transition long when you decided to go from relaxed to natural? And how long was your transition? Also, you mentioned earlier on in the thread that you used heat once a month - did you mean flat ironing or blow drying? Did that loosen up your curls permanently in the long run? Did you flat iron just as often when you were relaxed? I want to use heat more frequently without inadvertently heat training my hair. I'm almost in month 9 of my 3 year transition and I don't really want to start off with heat trained hair as a natural.


I agree with you about the moisture.    What is your hair length goal?

Thanks for the compliment.  My last relaxer was October 27, 2007.  I was at waist length, and I went for a hair cut on April 9, 2008.  I had 6 to 8 inches cut.  After that, I continued on with my transition by getting my hair trimmed a little each month.  I had the last half inch of relaxed hair trimmed in October 2009.  So, my total transition was basically 2 years.  When I transitioned, I got my hair done weekly or bi-weekly (keeping it straight by shampoo, deep condition, blow dry, flat iron).  No, this didn't loosen up my curls permanently.  My hair is approaching tail bone length, so my curly / wavy hair does hang quite a bit, but not like THAT lol because I definitely have shrinkage.  After my transition was complete, I didn't wear my hair straight as much, especially with the warmer months (was no use in getting it straight since it was hot).  Since November 2010, I've been more consistently getting my hair flat ironed once a month (via blow drying or roller setting) by my hair stylist.  I have not flat ironed my own hair since October 2010.  When I was relaxed, I would roller set or blow dry and flat iron my hair often, sometimes I would put my hair in a wet bun (I credit that to getting my relaxed hair to waist length).  I hope I answered all of your questions.


----------



## Allandra

winona said:


> I have been keeping my hair stretched.  Once a week I curl former set (I pin this up for the weekend) then bun the rest of the week.  I may coWash 1X during the week if my hair starts feeling dry then it is back to a bun.  I wash with diluted poo 1X a week and DC 1X a week.  I always add leave in and seal before I style.  I BKTed in June-Oct of last year but it became too much work so I stopped.  I have become very hair lazy so I am trying to keep it as simple as possible to avoid any set backs.  I want to be at least BSL this year currently I am 2 inches away at the longest sections and 3 inches at the shorter ones  My hair grows naturally in a V and I don't think I will do any major trims anymore until I reach my goal of WSL in 2013 bar any setbacks
> 
> Poos Elasta QP Cream Conditioning or Elucence Moisture Benefits
> DC took many
> Leave Ins ASIAN Leave or PM The Conditioner
> Seal Lots of pomades, butters and oil
> Setting lotion KeraCare Foam Lotion or PM Sculpting Lotion (put into foam bottle)


I really do believe keeping it simple is a good thing.  I can definitely say the less I do to my hair, the better off it is.  I like how you set your goal and looking towards the big picture.


----------



## Allandra

My regimen is in this thread (post #12), and a list of the products I use is listed in post #1.  The only product I've added to my list since I started that thread is Qhemet Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.

HTH.


----------



## ezina

Allandra

Oops, didn't realize you asked me a question! And thanks for answering my questions! I'm not really sure what my hair goal is, but I definitely want to reach waist length stretched for sure. Also, I would love for my hair to be at least MBL in its natural un-stretched state, which will mean that my stretched hair goal will definitely be beyond waist length.


----------



## Allandra

ezina said:


> @Allandra
> 
> Oops, didn't realize you asked me a question! And thanks for answering my questions! I'm not really sure what my hair goal is, but I definitely want to reach waist length stretched for sure. Also, I would love for my hair to be at least MBL in its natural un-stretched state, which will mean that my stretched hair goal will definitely be beyond waist length.


How much relaxed hair do you still have left, and how much new growth do you have?

I really enjoyed my transition.  It was so much fun.  I love being natural and seeing what my hair wants to do.  I know you're gonna love it.


----------



## ezina

Allandra

I'm not sure how long my new growth is exactly but it is somewhere between 3 and 5 inches on various parts of my head. The rest of my hair is relaxed. The last time I relaxed my hair, it was full APL/grazing BSL, so there is definitely still a lot of relaxed ends left. Transitioning has been fun so far but I can't wait to be all natural! I just hate having to deal with tangles, lol.


----------



## Allandra

ezina said:


> @Allandra
> 
> I'm not sure how long my new growth is exactly but it is somewhere between 3 and 5 inches on various parts of my head. The rest of my hair is relaxed. The last time I relaxed my hair, it was full APL/grazing BSL, so there is definitely still a lot of relaxed ends left. Transitioning has been fun so far but I can't wait to be all natural! *I just hate having to deal with tangles*, lol.


Always allot enough time for your hair care routine.  It's especially important during the transition phase (as one has to be extra gentle when dealing with the two different textures).  I'm glad it's fun for you.


----------



## virtuenow

Allandra said:


> Aww you're using my fav mild protein (been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 2000). I hope you like it as much as I do. How are you liking the oil rinses? I've read good things about them, but I have yet to try it out. Your moisture spritz sounds yummy for the hair. Does it moisturize your hair pretty good? How has your hair been responding to the installs, and how long do you keep them in?


 
I love oil rinses. See the thread on oil rinsing, I basically dominated it for several months when I first discovered them. It was the firs time I realized my hair could accept "moisture" (amazing!). All I needed was a conditioner to go w/it (to allow for cleansing, added moisture & avoid stripping); and I found that in AO GPB. They are a perfect combo. 

The spritz does well on my hair, it is basically a combination of all the things I use on wash/DC day (including items from my prepoo). I don't know how my hair is responding to sew-ins yet, remember, this is a new project. 

As far as how long---lets put it this way, I studied the techniques of the best sew-in retention wearers like Kneechay, Ediese, Memyselfandj and Reniece. I'm not ready to say how long I will wear this install yet, but I'm going for the long haul. I go a little bit longer w/each install (beyond 2mo) I will know when I "feel" its ready to do my re-install sometime soon! Thank you for this thoughtful thread, by the way .


----------



## dargirl

Hi everyone, 

I'm usually a lurker but dang it, I want some long hur too! So my deets are 4b, texlaxed, fine strands of medium/thick density. This is turning out to be an interesting adventure for me since prior to this I had a TWA for 11yrs. I started growing my hair from an extreme TWA (bald) 2.5 years ago.   

Used extension braids pretty much back-to-back for 1.5yrs. I stretch my relaxers 12-16weeks. Lately I've been giving braids a break and doing more ponytails, updos, and buns. The jury's still out on which PS works best for me. I've suffered from very dry ends in the past due to self-inflicted over-processing  Have learnt the hard way how to protect my ends and am slowly getting better with self-relaxing, but it's still a challenge! Salons here in Tanzania are atrocious so I'd rather do my own hair, even if it involves a few set-backs. 

Have gone from moisturizing/sealing twice daily to once a day. I wash and DC twice a week; sometimes one of the washes is a co-wash. Always use really diluted shampoo on scalp only. Alternate light protein conditioners and moisturizing DCs. Pre-poo with coconut oil and have started oil rinsing to cut down on tangles, which my fine hair is prone to.  Gradually trimming 2 inches of damaged, over-processed ends has also really helped. 

Sorry for rambling....


----------



## Allandra

dargirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually a lurker but dang it, I want some long hur too! So my deets are 4b, texlaxed, fine strands of medium/thick density. This is turning out to be an interesting adventure for me since prior to this I had a TWA for 11yrs. I started growing my hair from an extreme TWA (bald) 2.5 years ago.
> 
> Used extension braids pretty much back-to-back for 1.5yrs. I stretch my relaxers 12-16weeks. Lately I've been giving braids a break and doing more ponytails, updos, and buns. The jury's still out on which PS works best for me. I've suffered from very dry ends in the past due to self-inflicted over-processing  Have learnt the hard way how to protect my ends and am slowly getting better with self-relaxing, but it's still a challenge! Salons here in Tanzania are atrocious so I'd rather do my own hair, even if it involves a few set-backs.
> 
> Have gone from moisturizing/sealing twice daily to once a day. I wash and DC twice a week; sometimes one of the washes is a co-wash. Always use really diluted shampoo on scalp only. Alternate light protein conditioners and moisturizing DCs. Pre-poo with coconut oil and have started oil rinsing to cut down on tangles, which my fine hair is prone to.  Gradually trimming 2 inches of damaged, over-processed ends has also really helped.
> 
> Sorry for rambling....


Hi.  What length is your hair now?  Protective styling should help you to avoid dry ends.  What protective styles have you tried?


----------



## Allandra

cutiebe2 said:


> I've gone up and down with my hair.
> 
> I think I do a good job at protective styling (either braid it up and use a wig, or do senagalese twist). And I use heat about once a year or less.
> 
> But my main problem is my hair is very fragile (thin/fine) and I don't retain as much as other people and they do the same effort as me or less. But I am trying to really up the amount of nutrients I get. Green juice/smoothies and then hair vits, Omega 3 oil, and Iron (I have low iron, just tested). + tons of water.
> Hopefully going back to being super dilligent with my health will help with my hair growth and retention. I haven't seen much progress in about 2.5 years but I am trying to make this year different.
> 
> sigh


Maybe you can also take a b complex vitamin (suppose to be good for hair, nails and skin), and drink lots of water.  Water is my main drink.  It's rare that I drink anything else (as I really dislike wasting calories on beverages).  We have got to find ways to get you some progress.


----------



## janeemat

Thanks for posting this thread. I just recently have had an "ah hah" moment with my hair. After all of these years on this forum, I have finally figured out my hair and what it likes. I have pretty much stuck with the same regimen and products the last year. No more jumping on band wagons and flipping back and forth with products. I work with my hair and not against it. My ah hah moment came when I realized that at around 8wks post if I just let my hair hang and dry under the hooded dryer, it was much easier to detangle than trying to detangle 8 wks ng and rolleset it. Adding a few rollers in it after it mostly dry was much better and less stress on the hair. Also, if I am protective styling such as in a bun, just put it in the bun and leave it alone for 5-7 days. Forget that midweek/cowash and handle the bun enough to moisturize/oil the ends and let it be.

Oh, and btw, you hair is simply beautiful.


----------



## Allandra

janeemat said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. I just recently have had an "ah hah" moment with my hair. After all of these years on this forum, I have finally figured out my hair and what it likes. I have pretty much stuck with the same regimen and products the last year. No more jumping on band wagons and flipping back and forth with products. I work with my hair and not against it. My ah hah moment came when I realized that at around 8wks post if I just let my hair hang and dry under the hooded dryer, it was much easier to detangle than trying to detangle 8 wks ng and rolleset it. Adding a few rollers in it after it mostly dry was much better and less stress on the hair. Also, if I am protective styling such as in a bun, just put it in the bun and leave it alone for 5-7 days. Forget that midweek/cowash and handle the bun enough to moisturize/oil the ends and let it be.
> 
> Oh, and btw, you hair is simply beautiful.


Thanks for the compliment hun.

Isn't it wonderful when you find out what works for your hair?  I remember when I first started joining internet hair boards (in 1999).  I was a product junkie.  Well, it didn't take long for me to get over that and find the products that work for my hair.  I'm glad leaving your hair alone for 5 to 7 days works for you (I absolutely love it).  I think less is more.  Keeping it simple is great.


----------



## GIJane

I pre-poo using AVJ, castor oil and brahmi oil. I wash my hair in Celie like box braids using a poo bar.  DC w/ ayurveda (sp?) powders mixed with conditioner.  Rinse out.  Then use aussie moist and avj as a leave in.  This is done once a week.

Moisturize w/ water & AVJ. Then seal with castor oil. Everday.  
Baggy ever other night.  Or if my hair is feeling really dry I just baggy under a wig.

Once the braids start looking old and wear a wig over them.

I usually get the braids in for 2-3 weeks. Then redo them.


----------



## Allandra

I believe I've responded to everyone's initial post in this thread.  If I left anyone out, it was not intentional, just let me know so I can respond.


----------



## ItsMeFre

I've been washing and deep conditioning weekly. I moisturizer and seal morning and night (because this winter has been very drying). I also bun a lot. I have only been using heat every other month but I think I will start flat ironing twice a week on very low heat to avoid the ssk and split ends. 

This has been working so far but I'm due for a length check today or tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Allandra

ItsMeFre said:


> I've been washing and deep conditioning weekly. I moisturizer and seal morning and night (because this winter has been very drying). I also bun a lot. I have only been using heat every other month but I think *I will start flat ironing twice a week on very low heat* to avoid the ssk and split ends.
> 
> This has been working so far but I'm due for a length check today or tomorrow so we'll see.


Are you going to wash your hair twice a week?  I haven't had a problem with ssk or split ends.  Do you wear your hair down a lot?


----------



## fivetimestwo

Allandra said:


> Way to go on retaining.  Are you natural or relaxed?



I'm natural (coming up on my 3 year mark)


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ever since I BC'd, my main reggie is to co-wash about 4x a week. I then moisturize and seal. I finger detangle everytime I co-wash, but I use my tangle teezer about once every 2 weeks. I pineapple my hair at night and spritz my hair in the morning with a conditioner/water mix and just shake n go. 

My products have changed along the way. I gear more towards the natural products now. I use Organix condish to co-wash. I moisturize with Shea Moisture and seal with castor oil. 

When I get bored with my hair I usually PS with wigs, like I am now. I straighten my hair 1-2x a year. I try to keep a no heat/low heat reggie. 

I'm not sure if my reggie is going to get me to WL like I want, but last year I was transitioning NL and now I'm all natural APL. So hopefully I'm doing something right.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Allandra said:


> Girl, I'm just messing with you.
> 
> Be proud of yourself for doing your own braids girl, that's a huge step.  Indeed, practice does make perfect.  *Do you think you're going to continue your natural journey?*



Yes.  I want it to get long enough so that I can do the conservative bun without extensions (I really don't like the fake hair but it is serving it's purpose right now).  I need a more conservative hairstyle because I am attempting to change jobs and the jobs I am looking at will require a more conservative look.  Plus, I like buns.  My whole purpose for growing my hair longer is so I can wear buns without them looking anemic.


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Allandra said:


> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit. I have heat used on my hair once per month. I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs. I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days. It looks like you're on the right road. Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape). Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length. I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).


 

I know it's not the point of the post, but your hair is simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

I LOVE this thread!

I'm wearing my hair mostly airdried and stretched in buns/ updos/twists/twist updos.
My two biggest goals for this summer are making natural apl and growing my front out long enough for a full bun with twists.
Currently I only wash and dc every two weeks . Everything more seems like too much manipulation.

I'm really contemplating coloring my hair lighter for summer but am hesitating bc of the damage.


----------



## tarheelgurl

Allandra said:


> It sounds like the water isn't penetrating the new growth. Are you transitioning? Are you transitioning? Since you don't want to wear a wig to work, why don't you try some simple protective styles? Please don't let the people at work get on your nerves.


 
@Allandra

Yes, it kind seems like maybe the water wasn't penetrating. Someone up thread mentioned that there may be a porosity situation. I don't know but it definately beads while the relaxed strands are clearly wet. I do protective styles. I do a simple pin up or bun. So much hair has shed after that last relaxer that I really only want to wear it that way. 

Yes, I'm transitioning. I'm 12 months post with a good bit of new growth now. The newgrowth won't tangle whereas the relaxed ends will. That's one thing that is bugging me.


----------



## drmuffin

If I can hide my scissors that would be a great start! But I twist my sad little 3-4 in fro every week, take em down, co-wash, DC, moisturize, seal and twist up again. I'm bringing in protein b/c in review of the last year, I've never did a formal protein treatment. I'm sure that would make a world of difference! Question: my 1 year natural is approaching this saturday, should I be depressed that my hair is only 3-4 inches? Cuz I sure feel like it.


----------



## LovelyNaps26

detangle only on wash day

protective and low manipulation hair styles

minimum heat use. currently 4 or 5 times a year and always use a heat protectant.

search and destroys rather than cuts.


----------



## yaya24

I made an unorthodox natural 4b decision to cowash daily.

Just cowash, m&s then bun.

*Today made week one and it has been FABULOUS.*

I have decided I will stick with:
-Daily vitamins
-Daily cowash n' bun
-1x a week DC w/steam
-Exercise
-Protein and shampoo 1x a month

Topical applications of any sort are OUT. Heat only 2-4xs a year.. and I will see where this gets in the next 6 months.

The longer my hair gets the more I just want to BC and start all over because of the self induced "hassle" of doing to damn much with it.

I just need simplicity in 2012.


----------



## D.Lisha

The Following things have helped me recover from my Sept. Setback:

Split-Ender (I use it after every relaxer)
Wigs! (My most favorite/reliable PS right now...I honestly think my FIRST set-back was caused because of my bunning technique)
Nioxin Recharge Vitamins (taking one a day, I plan on doubling up my dose when I purchase my next bottle)
Sulfur Mix (applied to my scalp every other day in alternation with WGO)
WGO (recently purchased this, so it's kind of early on to tell if it's been having some effect....)
Adding Biotin vitamins to my 'poo (since I breakout when I take Biotin by mouth, I figured i'd crush them and add 'em to my shampoo )

All of this is part of my "Operation C.O.M.E.B.A.C.K" regimen.


----------



## yodie

I had yet another setback from applying too much product on dry hair and wearing a twist out. I did this to eliminate heat. Major midshaft splits and breakage, so I added some tracks to the back of my hair. Six months later and my hair had really grown out nicely. I just wish I had cut off all the damage first. Six months of only use heat every 8-10 wk and just leaving my hair alone gave me a nice amount of growth. The rest of my hair was out and wasn't doing well at all.

Fast forward. I cut a lot of the mid shaft splits off and now I'm on a 24 month protective style, low heat (once every 4 months to trim ends) I'm washing/cowashing and I use my microwave cap (plastic bag undereath) to dc. I have a steamer, but I hate lugging it out. So, this is my easier way to steam. I do flat twists with hair butter/castor oil. Still seems like my hair isnt that moisterized. Maybe I need to clarify. I'm wearing a cute curly wig.

Also taking Nioxin vitamins, msm, and keeping things very simple.


----------



## Allandra

KurlyNinja said:


> Ever since I BC'd, my main reggie is to co-wash about 4x a week. I then moisturize and seal. I finger detangle everytime I co-wash, but I use my tangle teezer about once every 2 weeks. I pineapple my hair at night and spritz my hair in the morning with a conditioner/water mix and just shake n go.
> 
> My products have changed along the way. I gear more towards the natural products now. I use Organix condish to co-wash. I moisturize with Shea Moisture and seal with castor oil.
> 
> When I get bored with my hair I usually PS with wigs, like I am now. I straighten my hair 1-2x a year. I try to keep a no heat/low heat reggie.
> 
> I'm not sure if my reggie is going to get me to WL like I want, but last year I was transitioning NL and now I'm all natural APL. So hopefully I'm doing something right.


Well, it certainly sounds like you're doing everything right.    What is your hair length goal?  I bet your shake n go is cute.  What natural products are you using?


----------



## Allandra

thecurlycamshow said:


> I know it's not the point of the post, but your hair is simply gorgeous!!!!


Thanks hun.


----------



## Allandra

PinkPeony said:


> I LOVE this thread!
> 
> I'm wearing my hair mostly airdried and stretched in buns/ updos/twists/twist updos.
> My two biggest goals for this summer are making natural apl and growing my front out long enough for a full bun with twists.
> Currently I only wash and dc every two weeks . Everything more seems like too much manipulation.
> 
> I'm really contemplating coloring my hair lighter for summer but am hesitating bc of the damage.


What would you use to color your hair?  I don't feel color is damaging (at least not for my hair, but I use a dark color since my natural color is dark brown).  Your regimen sounds good.


----------



## Allandra

drmuffin said:


> If I can hide my scissors that would be a great start! But I twist my sad little 3-4 in fro every week, take em down, co-wash, DC, moisturize, seal and twist up again. I'm bringing in protein b/c in review of the last year, I've never did a formal protein treatment. I'm sure that would make a world of difference! Question: my 1 year natural is approaching this saturday, should I be depressed that my hair is only 3-4 inches? Cuz I sure feel like it.


Girl, don't make me come over there and get those scissors.    No, you shouldn't be depressed, but you should leave those scissors alone.  Your regimen looks pretty good.  Your hair will probably take off once you stop cutting on it.


----------



## Allandra

LovelyNaps26 said:


> detangle only on wash day
> 
> protective and low manipulation hair styles
> 
> minimum heat use. currently 4 or 5 times a year and always use a heat protectant.
> 
> search and destroys rather than cuts.


Your hair looks great.


----------



## Allandra

yaya24 said:


> I made an unorthodox natural 4b decision to cowash daily.
> 
> Just cowash, m&s then bun.
> 
> *Today made week one and it has been FABULOUS.*
> 
> I have decided I will stick with:
> -Daily vitamins
> -Daily cowash n' bun
> -1x a week DC w/steam
> -Exercise
> -Protein and shampoo 1x a month
> 
> Topical applications of any sort are OUT. Heat only 2-4xs a year.. and I will see where this gets in the next 6 months.
> 
> The longer my hair gets the more I just want to BC and start all over because of the self induced "hassle" of doing to damn much with it.
> 
> I just need simplicity in 2012.


If it's working for you, I say stick with it.  I love simplicity.  It just makes my life easier.


----------



## Allandra

D.Lisha said:


> The Following things have helped me recover from my Sept. Setback:
> 
> Split-Ender (I use it after every relaxer)
> Wigs! (My most favorite/reliable PS right now...I honestly think my FIRST set-back was caused because of my bunning technique)
> Nioxin Recharge Vitamins (taking one a day, I plan on doubling up my dose when I purchase my next bottle)
> Sulfur Mix (applied to my scalp every other day in alternation with WGO)
> WGO (recently purchased this, so it's kind of early on to tell if it's been having some effect....)
> Adding Biotin vitamins to my 'poo (since I breakout when I take Biotin by mouth, I figured i'd crush them and add 'em to my shampoo )
> 
> All of this is part of my "Operation C.O.M.E.B.A.C.K" regimen.


Are you natural or relaxed?  What's your hair length goal?


----------



## anon123

Allandra said:


> What are you using on your hair prior to blow drying?  I always air dry when I do my own hair.  I'm not very good with blow drying my own hair.



I use some generic form of Chi that I got from Sally.



judy4all said:


> @mwedzi I'm following you on this one... It looks like we almost have the same head of hair.... Plan is blow drying my hair once a month and putting it in minibraids... letting the braids sit in my hair for 1 month, wash biweekly.. Hopefully this works... Sincerely it was such a relief to have the braiding lady go thru my hair so easily... instead of crying through the combing process... I used the tension method to blow dry... See my results here...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=601419



Great.  We will follow each other's progress and see how it turns out.



virtuenow said:


> I'm hiding my hair away in long-term installs (since June '11).  In March 2011 I started a new healthy reggie w/deep conditioning once a week w/Aubrey GPB and castor oil rinses.  I have continued this reggie along w/moisture spritz (water/avj/jojoba/castor oil & seal w/castor oil) as needed.  I plan to keep my installs in through the next year or two, depending on how my hair responds.  This is a new project.



Great, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## nurseN98

I have to read back through the thread but I have long hair and I would like to keep it on my head...lol. I'm just about wsl but I'm back to shedding like crazy. I believe it is like an extended postpartum shedding. It's been 9 months and it isn't slowing down and my hair is thinning, especially in the front. So far garlic has not worked (garlic treatment made from cloves, shampoo or conditioner) I want to try the pills but I'm still breastfeeding and don't want to change the taste of the milk...dd is real picky. I've tried tea rinsing & Nioxin. I don't know what else to do and I will be doing a search on it shortly. 

But in the meantime, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Relentless

Allandra. I am mid brastrap length.  I am relaxed 4B.  When you transitioned to natural, did you hold on to your relaxed hair for a while and then cut it once more of your natural hair grew in?  If so, what was your regimen. 

Second question:  What type of protective styles do you wear?


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> I had yet another setback from applying too much product on dry hair and wearing a twist out. I did this to eliminate heat. Major midshaft splits and breakage, so I added some tracks to the back of my hair. Six months later and my hair had really grown out nicely. I just wish I had cut off all the damage first. Six months of only use heat every 8-10 wk and just leaving my hair alone gave me a nice amount of growth. The rest of my hair was out and wasn't doing well at all.
> 
> Fast forward. I cut a lot of the mid shaft splits off and now I'm on a 24 month protective style, low heat (once every 4 months to trim ends) I'm washing/cowashing and I use my microwave cap (plastic bag undereath) to dc. I have a steamer, but I hate lugging it out. So, this is my easier way to steam. I do flat twists with hair butter/castor oil. Still seems like my hair isnt that moisterized. Maybe I need to clarify. I'm wearing a cute curly wig.
> 
> Also taking Nioxin vitamins, msm, and keeping things very simple.


Congratulations on your nice amount of growth.  How do you like the Nioxin vitamins?  I love keeping it simple.


----------



## Allandra

nurseN98 said:


> I have to read back through the thread but I have long hair and I would like to keep it on my head...lol. I'm just about wsl but I'm back to shedding like crazy. I believe it is like an extended postpartum shedding. It's been 9 months and it isn't slowing down and my hair is thinning, especially in the front. So far garlic has not worked (garlic treatment made from cloves, shampoo or conditioner) I want to try the pills but I'm still breastfeeding and don't want to change the taste of the milk...dd is real picky. I've tried tea rinsing & Nioxin. I don't know what else to do and I will be doing a search on it shortly.
> 
> But in the meantime, anybody got any ideas?


Hey girlie 

It's good to 'see' you.  Sorry to hear about the shedding.  Have you tried taking b complex?  I remember years ago (and I mean YEARS ago) I had a shedding problem, and that's when I started taking b complex.  I still take it, and it's something that I will continue to take.  The tea rinses are good for shedding too.  How did it work out for you?  We have got to find a solution.  Please keep me posted.


----------



## Allandra

Relentless said:


> @Allandra. I am mid brastrap length.  I am relaxed 4B.  When you transitioned to natural, did you hold on to your relaxed hair for a while and then cut it once more of your natural hair grew in?  If so, what was your regimen.
> 
> Second question:  What type of protective styles do you wear?


I was waist length when I was relaxed.  I got 6 to 8 inches of hair cut, and then after that I slowly had my hair trimmed a little each month.  On the 24th month of my transition, I had a half inch of relaxed hair left, and I had that trimmed off then.  I kept my hair straight during my transition because it was easier to keep both textures the same.  Back then, I would get my hair shampooed, deep conditioned, roller set or blow dried and flat ironed.  It worked well for me.  

PSs:  bun, 2 flat twists (pinned up), single braid, single twist, French twist


----------



## Allandra

I'll be back in this thread tomorrow ladies.


----------



## cutiebe2

Allandra said:


> Maybe you can also take a b complex vitamin (suppose to be good for hair, nails and skin), and drink lots of water. Water is my main drink. It's rare that I drink anything else (as I really dislike wasting calories on beverages). We have got to find ways to get you some progress.


 Yeah I am starting to take Andrew Lessman hair vitamins with has tons of everything. I don't drink soda..mostly water and green juice and some friut juice from time to time. 

The first year of my journey I had great progress. I think because I was taking so many vitamins and doing the crown and glory method. Just bunning wasn't as successful. I also had surgury which caused me to be anemic and have some alopecia spots. Most of them are filled in now. My hair was also really porus so I started using Porosity Control with my DC about every other week and it worked well. When I take down my braids I will use it again. I am hoping that by making sure Im getting iron and supplements my hair will turn around. There is no reason why I shouldn't get at least 4 inches this year. I am just trying to work on the strength of my hair. My hair feels nice and moisturized when I take it out of braids etc.
If I dont get length this year then I don't know what else to do :/


----------



## Sosoothing

Allandra



Pardon me in advance if this has been asked already.
Im interested in knowing what major differences there are between your regimen when you were relaxed with long hair and now with natural long hair. Are you or did you do anything differently to get to waist length with natural hair?


----------



## Relentless

Allandra said:


> I was waist length when I was relaxed.  I got 6 to 8 inches of hair cut, and then after that I slowly had my hair trimmed a little each month.  On the 24th month of my transition, I had a half inch of relaxed hair left, and I had that trimmed off then.  I kept my hair straight during my transition because it was easier to keep both textures the same.  Back then, I would get my hair shampooed, deep conditioned, roller set or blow dried and flat ironed.  It worked well for me.
> 
> PSs:  bun, 2 flat twists (pinned up), single braid, single twist, French twist


Thank You.


----------



## virtuenow

Allandra said:


> I was waist length when I was relaxed.  I got 6 to 8 inches of hair cut, and then after that I slowly had my hair trimmed a little each month.  On the 24th month of my transition, I had a half inch of relaxed hair left, and I had that trimmed off then.  I kept my hair straight during my transition because it was easier to keep both textures the same.  Back then, I would get my hair shampooed, deep conditioned, roller set or blow dried and flat ironed.  It worked well for me.
> 
> PSs:  bun, 2 flat twists (pinned up), single braid, single twist, French twist



 How often did you wash and flat iron when you were natural?  How often do you wash now.  What are your staple products?  Do you co-wash; what about shampoo.  I remember you saying AO GPB since like 2000 (wow!), but what else do u use? Edited to add: I guess I found the answer here  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577867&page=2


----------



## virtuenow

Allandra said:


> I'll be back in this thread tomorrow ladies.



 Uh oh, we've exhausted you!


----------



## drmuffin

Allandra said:


> Girl, don't make me come over there and get those scissors.    No, you shouldn't be depressed, but you should leave those scissors alone.  Your regimen looks pretty good.  Your hair will probably take off once you stop cutting on it.



Pul-eeeeeze take these scissors away! I've been thinking about throwing them away! But I'd eventually buy a new pair when it's time for a trim. It's the rough ends and ssks I tell ya! They make me do it!!!!


----------



## D.Lisha

Allandra said:
			
		

> Are you natural or relaxed?  What's your hair length goal?



I'm relaxed (4bish), my current length is shoulder length, and my goal length is waistlength . 
I'm hoping I can get to bsl by september...*crosses fingers*


----------



## chebaby

Allandra said:


> Do you wear any particular hair styles?


 just a wash and go. on second day i wear a puff and then bun everyday after that.


----------



## ItsMeFre

Allandra said:
			
		

> Are you going to wash your hair twice a week?  I haven't had a problem with ssk or split ends.  Do you wear your hair down a lot?



Sorry I meant twice a month... I will start washing twice a month as well. I mostly bun now but with straight hair I mostly wear it down.


----------



## PinkPeony

Allandra said:


> What would you use to color your hair?  I don't feel color is damaging (at least not for my hair, but I use a dark color since my natural color is dark brown).  Your regimen sounds good.



I have no idea.
I'm going to Sally's tomorow but I figured bleaching and then toning.
Thx for creating this thread btw such great info.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Allandra said:


> Well, it certainly sounds like you're doing everything right.  What is your hair length goal? I bet your shake n go is cute. What natural products are you using?


 

Thank you! As for now I want WL, but people on this board always seem to change their mind once they hit their goal length.

 I use Organix condish to co-wash. I moisturize with Shea Moisture Deep Moisture Masque and seal with castor oil. When I do DC I usually take my organix condish and mix it with honey, avocado and some type of oil. I'm trying to steer clear of cones because I dont want to have to deal with buildup or really even think about it. I also dont wish to use sulfates on my hair anymore. I never had a setback from it, but I'm just taking precautions.


----------



## dargirl

Allandra said:


> Hi.  What length is your hair now?  Protective styling should help you to avoid dry ends.  What protective styles have you tried?



Hi Allandra. Gorgeous hair! My hair is full SL. I normally wear it in loose updos, buns, and ponytails using either good hair day pins or flexi-8s. Limit combing to wash days and mostly finger comb on other days or use my Magic Star Rake comb to untangle ends before moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I want Waist Length Hair... I've been protective styling in kinky twists and weaves for 5months now. This latest weave has been the best ever thanks to the lady who did it -- she added extension hair to the beehive and spaced the braids out. There doesn't feel like their is ANY tension on the scalp. I moisturize the braids underneath every 4-5 days (I suppose I could be better at that) and I shampoo/condition whenever my scalp feels the need.

I workout 5-6 days a week, and take a multivitamin. I drink 85oz of water a day (5 bottles) and I eat protein and leafy vegetables for food almost daily. So far I've been doing 1 month intervals, but this latest install I'm going for 8 weeks. At the end of the install, and before the next one, I: shampoo, steam with Joico K-Pak restructurer, steam with AOGPB and/or AOHSR, and blowdry.

The problems that I face: I'm transitioning, 7 months since my relaxer. The more new growth, the more difficult it is to do the shampoo/steam/blowdry at the end of the install. *sigh*


----------



## NikkiGirl

I did my BC on close to hip length hair in December 31st. I am grazing MBL right now (stretched) and I hope to be back at WL by the end of the year or close to hip. 

I am currently co-washing every day to every other day. I just started incorporating a protein treatment every few weeks. I also went back to dcing every week. I am basically babying my natural hair and giving it the best start I can. I wear my hair in buns for work, I like buns, so doesn't bother me! I wear a wash n'go on the weekend just because I am newly natural and I do enjoy leaving my curls out and enjoying them a little, but I try to keep in mind my long-term goal of length as well. I am on a personal no heat six month challenge. I will do a length check in July once I fulfill this challenge. But to be honest, I have no desire to wear my hair straight, which I feel good about. I am bascially following the Curly Girl Method and it has been working tremendously for me! I was shocked at how much conditioner she advocoated using, but it works. So I am sticking to that. I basically know that my hair doesn't do well with too much heat so I limit that and keep it moving! I am hoping for long, glorious, curly hair by the end of the year.


----------



## Allandra

Sosoothing said:


> @Allandra
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me in advance if this has been asked already.
> Im interested in knowing what major differences there are between your regimen when you were relaxed with long hair and now with natural long hair. Are you or did you do anything differently to get to waist length with natural hair?


Sosoothing

relaxed:  shampoo, deep condition, roller set OR blow dry, flat iron, wrap weekly / bi-weekly, less styles (bun, wear down)

natural:  shampoo, deep condition, roller set OR blow dry, flat iron once a month (but not every month), more styles


----------



## Allandra

virtuenow said:


> Uh oh, we've exhausted you!



Nope, I don't let the forum do that    I have a full time job, and I have to go to bed at some point.


----------



## Allandra

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I want Waist Length Hair... I've been protective styling in kinky twists and weaves for 5months now. This latest weave has been the best ever thanks to the lady who did it -- she added extension hair to the beehive and spaced the braids out. There doesn't feel like their is ANY tension on the scalp. I moisturize the braids underneath every 4-5 days (I suppose I could be better at that) and I shampoo/condition whenever my scalp feels the need.
> 
> I workout 5-6 days a week, and take a multivitamin. I drink 85oz of water a day (5 bottles) and I eat protein and leafy vegetables for food almost daily. So far I've been doing 1 month intervals, but this latest install I'm going for 8 weeks. At the end of the install, and before the next one, I: shampoo, steam with Joico K-Pak restructurer, steam with AOGPB and/or AOHSR, and blowdry.
> 
> The problems that I face: I'm transitioning, 7 months since my relaxer. The more new growth, the more difficult it is to do the shampoo/steam/blowdry *at the end of the install*. *sigh*


rrWhen you say 'at the end of the install', do you mean when you remove it to shampoo or while it's still in to shampoo?  How much growth have you gotten so far?  How long are your breaks between installs.  I really don't know anything about weaves (hence all my questions).  

Way to go with the water (it's my main drink - hate wasting calories on beverages).  It's good that you've eliminated any tension on your scalp.


----------



## Allandra

NikkiGirl said:


> I did my BC on close to hip length hair in December 31st. I grazing MBL right now (stretched) and I hope to be back at WL by the end of the year or close to hip.
> 
> I am currently co-washing every day to every other day. I just started incorporating a protein treatment every few weeks. I also went back to dcing every week. I am basically babying my natural hair and giving it the best start I can. I wear my hair in buns for work, I like buns, so doesn't bother me! I wear a wash n'go on the weekend just because I am newly natural and I do enjoy leaving my curls out and enjoying them a little, but I try to keep in mind my long-term goal of length as well. I am on a personal no heat six month challenge. I will do a length check in July once I fulfill this challenge. But to be honest, I have no desire to wear my hair straight, which I feel good about. I am bascially following the Curly Girl Method and it has been working tremendously for me! I was shocked at how much conditioner she advocoated using, but it works. So I am sticking to that. I basically know that my hair doesn't do well with too much heat so I limit that and keep it moving! I am hoping for long, glorious, curly hair by the end of the year.


Wow at the BC.  How much hair did you have after your BC?  It sounds like you're headed in the right direction.  You'll be at WL in no time.


----------



## NikkiGirl

Allandra said:


> Wow at the BC. How much hair did you have after your BC? It sounds like you're headed in the right direction. You'll be at WL in no time.


 
I was at BSL when I did the BC stretched, but my hair only hung a little past the shoulder at that time when curly and thanks so much!


----------



## yodie

Allandra,

I haven't really seen alot happen with the Nioxin vits just yet. I'm going to stick with it for another 90 days and then decide whether to continue or not.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Another nice thread Allandra!
I am currently 1" away from MBL. My goal for this year is to at least reach WL (currently 4" away)by Dec 31! My ultimate goal is TBL! 

I was APL & shorter for a year and a half because I thought I had to periodically *cut* my hair for it to be healthy and grown.   I was cutting off what I was retaining! Last year I learned how to dust my ends and only trim when needed. So hopefully I will reach my goal by the end of this year! 

My regi:
~Low manipulation: protective style in small twist 2-3 weeks (This spring I will start wearing medium to large twist)
~Wash with shampoo bars 1-2 times a week
~Deep condition once a week
~Moisturize 2-3 times a week
~Henna (to cover grey strand) & protein (to restore curls since henna loosens them) once a month
~ Multivitamins & omegas, organic diet, & exercise 3x week

I just started taking a hair & nail supplement as oppose to the separate msm & biotin I've been taking. I probably need to increase my water intake too!


----------



## Allandra

DesignerCurls said:


> Another nice thread @Allandra!
> I am currently 1" away from MBL. My goal for this year is to at least reach WL (currently 4" away)by Dec 31! My ultimate goal is TBL!
> 
> I was APL & shorter for a year and a half because I thought I had to periodically *cut* my hair for it to be healthy and grown.   I was cutting off what I was retaining! Last year I learned how to dust my ends and only trim when needed. So hopefully I will reach my goal by the end of this year!
> 
> My regi:
> ~Low manipulation: protective style in small twist 2-3 weeks (This spring I will start wearing medium to large twist)
> ~Wash with shampoo bars 1-2 times a week
> ~Deep condition once a week
> ~Moisturize 2-3 times a week
> ~Henna (to cover grey strand) & protein (to restore curls since henna loosens them) once a month
> ~ Multivitamins & omegas, organic diet, & exercise 3x week
> 
> I just started taking a hair & nail supplement as oppose to the separate msm & biotin I've been taking. I probably need to increase my water intake too!


Thanks.  

Only 4" away from WL?  I bet you can reach your goal this year.  I'm glad you know how to dust your ends, and this should help you retain your length.  My last trim was June 12, 2010 (yes, 2010).  I've had my hair dusted  a few times in 2011 (the number is in my siggy).  When the ends are treated well and kept up, they won't need to be trimmed all the time.  I consider myself living proof of that (I'm sure other ladies here are too).  How much water a day are you drinking?  I say this all the time, and I've already said it in this thread (probably more than once lol), but water is my main beverage.  I dislike using calories on beverages, and water is good for the body, and it's the only beverage the body needs, so that's what I give my body.  Drink up that water girlie.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Allandra said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Only 4" away from WL?  I bet you can reach your goal this year.  I'm glad you know how to dust your ends, and this should help you retain your length.  My last trim was June 12, 2010 (yes, 2010).  I've had my hair dusted  a few times in 2011 (the number is in my siggy).  When the ends are treated well and kept up, they won't need to be trimmed all the time.  I consider myself living proof of that (I'm sure other ladies here are too).  How much water a day are you drinking?  I say this all the time, and I've already said it in this thread (probably more than once lol), but water is my main beverage.  I dislike using calories on beverages, and water is good for the body, and it's the only beverage the body needs, so that's what I give my body.  Drink up that water girlie.



My water intake is too shameful to say so I will be most definitely make it my new primary drink of choice! 
Thanks for the personal encouragement especially from someone who is living proof!


----------



## Allandra

DesignerCurls said:


> My water intake is too shameful to say *so I will be most definitely make it my new primary drink of choice!*
> Thanks for the personal encouragement especially from someone who is living proof!


Ok, I'll drink to that (toasting with a bottle of water (at room temperature, because I don't drink cold water).    Your hair and body will thank you for it.  

DesignerCurls


----------



## DesignerCurls

Allandra said:


> Ok, I'll drink to that (toasting with a bottle of water (at room temperature, because I don't drink cold water).    Your hair and body will thank you for it.
> 
> @DesignerCurls



  ~*cheers to healthy hair & body*~


----------



## Lita

Weekly Dc
Moisturizing
PS-braids/buns & twists
Low manipulation
Minimum heat 
Sealing
Protein treatments once a while
More Moisture...
Keeping my scalp healthy..

*Eating Right (diet)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

Allandra said:


> rrWhen you say 'at the end of the install', do you mean when you remove it to shampoo or while it's still in to shampoo?  How much growth have you gotten so far?  How long are your breaks between installs.  I really don't know anything about weaves (hence all my questions).
> 
> Way to go with the water (it's my main drink - hate wasting calories on beverages).  It's good that you've eliminated any tension on your scalp.



When I say "at the end" I mean when I remove it completely. So far I've only done 4 weeks, but I'm inspired to try to leave the weave in for 8 weeks this time. 

As for growth, I really don't know. This is my 5th month of ps'ing, but I haven't had a length check since last May. I can _see_ and _feel_ new growth, but I don't know how long it is. At the same time, since I have this new growth + relaxed hair it just looks like my hair is *shorter*, since the new growth grows _out_ instead of down (if that makes sense).

I wait about 2 days before putting in the next install. I know it should be longer, but I can't think of styles that I would like, or that would look good with the amount of new growth I have now. Because of this I make sure my weave lady leaves out edges/back/etc and doesn't put tension on my hair with the braids.

And yesssssssss to not wanting the extra calories from beverages. It's funny tho... once I'd been drinking water heavy for about 3 weeks my body really started to crave it. I had a glass of milk the other day and was like ewwww.. can't believe I used to drink this daily. Now, water is the only thing that tastes good to me. Win. lol.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

Allandra I'm a relaxed head, only been on the forum nearly a month but I'm trying my best to learn; I cut off 2 inches of my hair to start fresh. I'm a relaxed head and I want to grow my hair 4-5 inches this year. Hopefully that's possible :-/ Was flatironing every week when you were relaxed bad for your hair or were you fine? I am not the best at rollersetting, I really want to be able to blowdry and flatiron after my weekly DC, but I'm pretty sure that's bad......I currently am looking at methods like wetwrapping, so we'll see. It's just easier for me to be able to deal with my hair during the week when it is straightened. I know I'm talkative, I'm just so curious as you got your hair to grow so long as a relaxed head. I want longer hair soooooo bad lol


----------



## drmuffin

Allandra said:


> Ok, I'll drink to that (toasting with a bottle of water (at room temperature, because I don't drink cold water).  Your hair and body will thank you for it.
> 
> @DesignerCurls


 
I guess I should put this miniature cup of coffee down...


----------



## Allandra

Lita said:


> Weekly Dc
> Moisturizing
> PS-braids/buns & twists
> Low manipulation
> Minimum heat
> Sealing
> Protein treatments once a while
> More Moisture...
> Keeping my scalp healthy..
> 
> *Eating Right (diet)
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Look at all that super long hair.  What is your hair length goal?


----------



## Allandra

ToSelahWithLove said:


> When I say "at the end" I mean when I remove it completely. So far I've only done 4 weeks, but I'm inspired to try to leave the weave in for 8 weeks this time.
> 
> As for growth, I really don't know. This is my 5th month of ps'ing, but I haven't had a length check since last May. I can _see_ and _feel_ new growth, but I don't know how long it is. At the same time, since I have this new growth + relaxed hair it just looks like my hair is *shorter*, since the new growth grows _out_ instead of down (if that makes sense).
> 
> I wait about 2 days before putting in the next install. I know it should be longer, but I can't think of styles that I would like, or that would look good with the amount of new growth I have now. Because of this I make sure my weave lady leaves out edges/back/etc and doesn't put tension on my hair with the braids.
> 
> And yesssssssss to not wanting the extra calories from beverages. It's funny tho... once I'd been drinking water heavy for about 3 weeks *my body really started to crave it*. I had a glass of milk the other day and was like ewwww.. can't believe I used to drink this daily. *Now, water is the only thing that tastes good to me*. Win. lol.


This had me smiling away.


----------



## Allandra

cutiepiesensei said:


> @Allandra I'm a relaxed head, only been on the forum nearly a month but I'm trying my best to learn; I cut off 2 inches of my hair to start fresh. I'm a relaxed head and I want to grow my hair 4-5 inches this year. Hopefully that's possible :-/ Was flatironing every week when you were relaxed bad for your hair or were you fine? I am not the best at rollersetting, I really want to be able to blowdry and flatiron after my weekly DC, but I'm pretty sure that's bad......I currently am looking at methods like wetwrapping, so we'll see. It's just easier for me to be able to deal with my hair during the week when it is straightened. I know I'm talkative, I'm just so curious as you got your hair to grow so long as a relaxed head. I want longer hair soooooo bad lol


My hair was fine with being flat iron every week or every two weeks.  I enjoy getting my hair dried via roller set the best.  I never wet wrapped my hair (not sure my hair would have liked that as it can be a lot of manipulation).  Find a good regimen that works for your hair and stick with it (this is how my hair took off growing).


----------



## Allandra

drmuffin said:


> I guess I should put this miniature cup of coffee down...


I'm not a coffee drinker.    I know it's something that I wouldn't put in my body (not saying anything bad about it tho, this is just what works for me).


----------



## Nayna

PinkPeony said:


> I have no idea.
> I'm going to Sally's tomorow but I figured *bleaching* and then toning.
> Thx for creating this thread btw such great info.



No bleach!  How light are you trying to go?


----------



## MsAminta

Protective styling is great (I'm a BELIEVER! lol) but if you don't moisturize properly, it just may be in vain. 



melisandre said:


> I've been protective styling (hiding my hair under wigs), eliminating heat, and doing more finger combing.  It seems to be working so far.  I just need to make sure I moisturize more often.  Sometimes I get lazy.


----------



## Allandra

How's everyone doing?


----------



## LexaKing

Allandra said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing?



Good how are you?


----------



## HoneyA

Now that I'm transitioning, I'm trying to keep heat to a minimum and I'm wearing lots of braids-outs, either in messy buns or out. That's a really good protective style. I'm also moisturising and sealing a lot. This is what I did to grow my hair to MBL-WL before so I figure it should work again on my natural hair.


----------



## Allandra

LexaKing said:


> Good how are you?


Wonderful.


----------



## Allandra

HoneyA said:


> Now that I'm transitioning, I'm trying to keep heat to a minimum and I'm wearing lots of braids-outs, either in messy buns or out. That's a really good protective style. I'm also moisturising and sealing a lot. This is what I did to grow my hair to MBL-WL before so I figure it should work again on my natural hair.


Sounds good to me.  What length are you at now?


----------



## Lita

Allandra said:


> Look at all that super long hair.  What is your hair length goal?



Allandra Hi,My goal is full classic length...Thick & Healthy..I hope..lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Allandra

Lita said:


> @Allandra Hi,My goal is full classic length...Thick & Healthy..I hope..lol..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita Way cool.  I think this is gonna be my final goal.  What length are you now?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I've been wearing protective styles, moisturizing with water and handling my hair very gently and it's helped me retain length.


----------



## irisak

I usually lurk but I thought I would reply to this post too because my goal is to see how long my hair can grow.  Currently I am shoulder length approaching APL. I currently PS in full installs (with closure) that I leave in for 4-6 weeks.  I have been PS'ing since May 2010 but like a previous poster said, can't really tell how much I have retained because of the shrinkage on my new growth.  I guess you could say I am texlaxed and I last texlaxed in Nov 2010.  I try to moisturize under the install but I have a serious issue with oily hair and too much moisture while PS'sing makes my scalp extra itchy and dirty!  I don't really have a reggie and am still trying to work that one out lol.  
Currently here is what I do: 

I wash 1x per week with Africa's Best Olive Oil Shampoo
Co-wash extensions and hair every other day alternating between Mane and Tail and Suave Coconut conditioner
plop weave overnight and baggy (it's my way of keeping my hair good and moist and it's why I usually stick with VI curly)
I spray my braids every other day with a mixture of Cantu Shea Butter and Water

After an install: 
I detangle each braid after spraying with my Cantu/water mix
I wash once with Africa's best Olive Oil Shampoo (yes I know sulfates but my oily hair needs it)
I'm still experimenting with the right DC for me I found out my hair hates too much protein and will feel like straw so I stick with moisturizing DC's under my hooded dryer ( I currently am trying L'Oreal Naturals)
No heat since July except for blow dries after install and length checks

I just bought some pure shea butter for my son's eczema and some essential oils and I think I will experiment with making a moisturizer for me and my daughter's hair (her's is 3C and very dry).

Sorry for being so long winded.  WHEW! I never realized how much stuff I do to my hair lol.  and by the way, Allandra your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Allandra

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I've been wearing protective styles, moisturizing with water and handling my hair very gently and it's helped me retain length.


This is great.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Allandra

irisak said:


> I usually lurk but I thought I would reply to this post too because my goal is to see how long my hair can grow.  Currently I am shoulder length approaching APL. I currently PS in full installs (with closure) that I leave in for 4-6 weeks.  I have been PS'ing since May 2010 but like a previous poster said, can't really tell how much I have retained because of the shrinkage on my new growth.  I guess you could say I am texlaxed and I last texlaxed in Nov 2010.  I try to moisturize under the install but I have a serious issue with oily hair and too much moisture while PS'sing makes my scalp extra itchy and dirty!  I don't really have a reggie and am still trying to work that one out lol.
> Currently here is what I do:
> 
> I wash 1x per week with Africa's Best Olive Oil Shampoo
> Co-wash extensions and hair every other day alternating between Mane and Tail and Suave Coconut conditioner
> plop weave overnight and baggy (it's my way of keeping my hair good and moist and it's why I usually stick with VI curly)
> I spray my braids every other day with a mixture of Cantu Shea Butter and Water
> 
> After an install:
> I detangle each braid after spraying with my Cantu/water mix
> I wash once with Africa's best Olive Oil Shampoo (yes I know sulfates but my oily hair needs it)
> I'm still experimenting with the right DC for me I found out my hair hates too much protein and will feel like straw so I stick with moisturizing DC's under my hooded dryer ( I currently am trying L'Oreal Naturals)
> No heat since July except for blow dries after install and length checks
> 
> I just bought some pure shea butter for my son's eczema and some essential oils and I think I will experiment with making a moisturizer for me and my daughter's hair (her's is 3C and very dry).
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded.  WHEW! I never realized how much stuff I do to my hair lol.  and by the way, Allandra your hair is gorgeous!!!


irisak 

Come on out and post.

Are you going natural or do you space your texlaxes out quite a bit?

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## irisak

Allandra said:


> @irisak
> 
> Come on out and post.
> 
> Are you going natural or do you space your texlaxes out quite a bit?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.



I'm not really sure.  I space my texlaxes out and usually only chemically straighten maybe 3-5 times a year.  I say I want to go natural then end up texlaxing again just to see my length.  I can't seem to make up my mind lol.


----------



## Sosoothing

I never seem to make it past full BSL but the fault is all mine. I always get comfortable and lazy once I hit that length and so my ends start to thin out because I don't moisturize enough like I did before.
Three months ago I trimmed my hair to just below APL and am using the crow and glory method to grow it out. Also I haven't had a relaxer in 4 months and am toying with the idea of being natural.


----------



## Allandra

Sosoothing said:


> I never seem to make it past full BSL but the fault is all mine. I always get comfortable and lazy once I hit that length and so my ends start to thin out because I don't moisturize enough like I did before.
> Three months ago I trimmed my hair to just below APL and am using the crow and glory method to grow it out. Also I haven't had a relaxer in 4 months and am toying with the idea of being natural.


Sosoothing I hope growing out works for you this time around.  Since you've made it past bsl before, I know you can do it again.  What's your hair length goal?  BTW, I love being natural.  I think it's so much fun.


----------



## Sosoothing

Allandra my goal is mid back length. Once I reach that goal then I may want to tackle waist length.
Your pictures and those of other healthy haired naturals on the board make me motivated about possibly being natural  .


----------



## chevere62

My regimen includes:

DC'ing once a week with a mixture of evoo, plain full fat yogurt, lekair cholesterol, lustrasilk cholesterol, honey, and ceramides (grapeseed oil or safflower oil). If I am not able to do this once a week due to my protective style I will do it as soon as it take the protective style out.

Henna once or twice a month. I also shampoo my hair once a month or every month and a half with either a mix of amla and shikakai powders or Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo depending on how much buildup I have. 

Detangle my soaking wet hair covered in conditioner in the shower. I generally use suave, john frieda brilliant brunette shine (got it on sale for 50 cents), or VO5 in order to cowash and detangle. To detangle I use my denman D-4. I found that the wider rows are much easier on my natural 3c/4a hair. 

After cowashing I add either Herbal Essences Dangerously Straight/Hello Hydration or Garnier Fructis Length and Strength. I put my hair into two braids or banded ponytails and pin it up over the next 24 hours to dry. After it dries I  either get my hair put in cornrows, bun, or twist my hair. These styles will last between 1-2 weeks depending on upkeep. I sleep with a satin scarf every night but I have a satin pillow case for when I am too lazy. I protective style 80% of the time. I moisturize and seal every night or every other night with shea butter and either evoo or grapeseed oil. After one or two weeks I will DC, cowash, detangle, and start over. 

Lately, if I plan to cornrow or twist I will lightly flat iron my hair in order to help stretch the hair. I only do this once or on rare occasions twice a month. I have a feeling this is making my ends smoother and I have not seen many SSK's since I began doing this. I fully flat iron my hair about every 3 or 4 months for length checks. Every time I use heat I use Chi Silk Infusion. 

I have been experiencing breakage recently and I am not sure why. I was going to make a thread but just decided to post here. My signature picture is my last length check which was in the beginning of January. Not sure if I am BSL yet. My final goal is either MBL or WSL. Hopefully I make one of those by the end of this year.


----------



## Allandra

chevere62 said:


> My regimen includes:
> 
> DC'ing once a week with a mixture of evoo, plain full fat yogurt, lekair cholesterol, lustrasilk cholesterol, honey, and ceramides (grapeseed oil or safflower oil). If I am not able to do this once a week due to my protective style I will do it as soon as it take the protective style out.
> 
> Henna once or twice a month. I also shampoo my hair once a month or every month and a half with either a mix of amla and shikakai powders or Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo depending on how much buildup I have.
> 
> Detangle my soaking wet hair covered in conditioner in the shower. I generally use suave, john frieda brilliant brunette shine (got it on sale for 50 cents), or VO5 in order to cowash and detangle. To detangle I use my denman D-4. I found that the wider rows are much easier on my natural 3c/4a hair.
> 
> After cowashing I add either Herbal Essences Dangerously Straight/Hello Hydration or Garnier Fructis Length and Strength. I put my hair into two braids or banded ponytails and pin it up over the next 24 hours to dry. After it dries I  either get my hair put in cornrows, bun, or twist my hair. These styles will last between 1-2 weeks depending on upkeep. I sleep with a satin scarf every night but I have a satin pillow case for when I am too lazy. I protective style 80% of the time. I moisturize and seal every night or every other night with shea butter and either evoo or grapeseed oil. After one or two weeks I will DC, cowash, detangle, and start over.
> 
> Lately, if I plan to cornrow or twist I will lightly flat iron my hair in order to help stretch the hair. I only do this once or on rare occasions twice a month. I have a feeling this is making my ends smoother and I have not seen many SSK's since I began doing this. I fully flat iron my hair about every 3 or 4 months for length checks. Every time I use heat I use Chi Silk Infusion.
> 
> I have been experiencing breakage recently and I am not sure why. I was going to make a thread but just decided to post here. My signature picture is my last length check which was in the beginning of January. Not sure if I am BSL yet. My final goal is either MBL or WSL. Hopefully I make one of those by the end of this year.


Your regimen sounds good.  Are you moisturizing your ends well?


----------



## chevere62

Allandra said:


> Your regimen sounds good.  Are you moisturizing your ends well?



I believe so. I only put the shea/oil blend on the ends and a little up the hair shaft. Though I am seeing breakage I am having a hard time trying to decide if it is normal breakage or not. Normal breakage (though many do not admit they experience it) signifying the hairs that you are bound to lose during styling and handling. I am going to fully straighten my hair next month to see if I have retained any length or if this breakage is actually an issue.


----------



## Allandra

chevere62 said:


> I believe so. I only put the shea/oil blend on the ends and a little up the hair shaft. Though I am seeing breakage I am having a hard time trying to decide if it is normal breakage or not. Normal breakage (though many do not admit they experience it) signifying the hairs that you are bound to lose during styling and handling. I am going to fully straighten my hair next month to see if I have retained any length or if this breakage is actually an issue.


Did any product or thing change in your regimen that may be causing the breakage?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I believe the reduction in heat and a DC every month has helped me. Since I am a flat iron addict, I have cut back tremendously on blow drying, and focused on air drying. I do still blow dry, but since I air dry, it takes only 3-5 minutes to fully dry my whole head. Strangely, I've noticed that flat ironing is much easier and I get better flat iron results when I air dry, I guess it allows my conditioner to penetrate my hair better.


----------



## Allandra

SoopremeBeing said:


> I believe the reduction in heat and a DC every month has helped me. Since I am a flat iron addict, I have cut back tremendously on blow drying, and focused on air drying. I do still blow dry, but since I air dry, it takes only 3-5 minutes to fully dry my whole head. Strangely, I've noticed that flat ironing is much easier and I get better flat iron results when I air dry, I guess it allows my conditioner to penetrate my hair better.


SoopremeBeing What is your current length?  What is your length goal?  I bet you're right about the conditioner penetrating the hair better.


----------



## chevere62

Allandra said:


> Did any product or thing change in your regimen that may be causing the breakage?



In the last 6 months or so I added ceramides, started the light flat ironing (I have a Hana Elite so it is not as damaging on the hair), and perhaps changed some conditioners around (started using Garnier Fructis instead of Herbal Essences and added the John Frieda as a cowash conditioner). I did not originally question the conditioners because they give me great slip. Could I be getting too much protein? Lol I realized I am asking a lot of questions. Let me go make a thread. Thanks for all of your help


----------



## StarScream35

I had to cut back on washing cause this was actually screwing me up. I was washing every two days but I'm at one time per week now. I get Domincian blowouts and I make sure I get a protein treatment when I get them. I do blowouts once or twice per month and this is the only time I apply heat with the exception of DCing. Low manipulation is key. I don't do wigs or weaves, I usually keep my hair in a ponytail or something for protective styling.


----------



## Allandra

chevere62 said:


> In the last 6 months or so I added ceramides, started the light flat ironing (I have a Hana Elite so it is not as damaging on the hair), and perhaps changed some conditioners around (started using Garnier Fructis instead of Herbal Essences and added the John Frieda as a cowash conditioner). I did not originally question the conditioners because they give me great slip. Could I be getting too much protein? Lol I realized I am asking a lot of questions. Let me go make a thread. Thanks for all of your help


chevere62 You're not asking a lot of questions, besides, we're all here to help answer questions.    Do you think it's the ceramides that could be causing breakage?  I keep my regimen as simple as possible, and I stick to the same ole products.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit.  I have heat used on my hair once per month.  I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs.  I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.  It looks like you're on the right road.  Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape).  Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length.  I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).



Allandra I am so happy for you and I am loving that you were willing to help us. I am natural and I love wearing my hair in a wash n go it works best for my ends that I don't try to plait my hair and it does not stay twisted. I don't want to lose my curl in the front of my hair which I started to do once I started with all the oils and plaiting. So if I wash my hair and let it air dry with my mixed chicks and then pull it into a pony tail or pin up it works out best for me and my ends and curls then pulling my hair straight while wet. I am BSB right now and really hope that when I do my length check in June to be at BSL or below. I started from 1/4" back in 1-2009.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra I am so happy for you and I am loving that you were willing to help us. I am natural and I love wearing my hair in a wash n go it works best for my ends that I don't try to plait my hair and it does not stay twisted. I don't want to lose my curl in the front of my hair which I started to do once I started with all the oils and plaiting. So if I wash my hair and let it air dry with my mixed chicks and then pull it into a pony tail or pin up it works out best for me and my ends and curls then pulling my hair straight while wet. I am BSB right now and really hope that when I do my length check in June to be at BSL or below. I started from 1/4" back in 1-2009.


@Shadiyah 

Please tell me what length is bsb.  So, when you do your wash n go, do you always wear your hair loose?  I saw a picture of a wash n go by @Pokahontas and was in awe of it (thinking I may try one soon and sit under my Pibbs to dry).  Sounds like your regimen will keep your hair growing at a good rate.

@Pokahontas can you come on in and tell us about your hair (pretty please)?  It's so nice and pretty.  What length are you now?


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> @Shadiyah
> 
> Please tell me what length is bsb.  So, when you do your wash n go, do you always wear your hair loose?  I saw a picture of a wash n go by @Pokahontas and was in awe of it (thinking I may try one soon and sit under my Pibbs to dry).  Sounds like your regimen will keep your hair growing at a good rate.
> 
> @Pokahontas can you come on in and tell us about your hair (pretty please)?  It's so nice and pretty.  What length are you now?



Allandra BSB is Bottom of Shoulder Blade you know at those bones lol. but not quite brastrap yet. I have to cover my hair every time that I go out so if like today I have doctors appointments I will take my curly hair an wear it in a low ponytail until I get home and then take it out and if I messed up my curls I will spray with water and rake and shake to bring my curls back to life. If I am home for the whole day I will wear it out in curls. I love my curls and love looking at them myself. I pineapple to sleep in my cap at night. 

Like yesterday since I knew I would be out of the house monday and tuesday, I dc and then put Hairveda whipped ends on as my leave in and then vatika on the length and jojoba on the length oh and I have jbco & jojoba & argan which makes up the 2oz of base oil and then 4 drops of rosemary & ylang ylang & C sage & lavender and use this mix to massage my scalp. I think the last thing I did was seal my ends with my shea butter mix. I take the hard rocks of shea butter when my hubby buys them for me which is like 4 - 8 bowels and I put them in the microwave for some seconds to soften and then I add olive oil and aloe vera juice and jojoba oil and jbco and argan and squeeze it all in my hands until it is mixed well and put them back into their bowels and put one in the bathroom and one in my room and I might give one or two to my family and the rest goes in my cabinet if you have not seen my cabinet look in my siggy. I have a lot more things in it then just the mixed chicks in the picture lol. 
Oh and I put mixed chicks on after all that and let it air dry and put it in the pineapple for the night. and I am trying to hurry because I have to leave out for my appt. So i don't do this a lot because I don't like greasy looking curls but I can not stand frizz either so I use alterna bamboo smooth something on top of my mixed chicks when it is a regular day. lol 
So I am going now and I will read at the doctor office at your reply or questions lol.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra BSB is Bottom of Shoulder Blade you know at those bones lol. but not quite brastrap yet. I have to cover my hair every time that I go out so if like today I have doctors appointments I will take my curly hair an wear it in a low ponytail until I get home and then take it out and if I messed up my curls I will spray with water and rake and shake to bring my curls back to life. If I am home for the whole day I will wear it out in curls. I love my curls and love looking at them myself. I pineapple to sleep in my cap at night.
> 
> Like yesterday since I knew I would be out of the house monday and tuesday, I dc and then put Hairveda whipped ends on as my leave in and then vatika on the length and jojoba on the length oh and I have jbco & jojoba & argan which makes up the 2oz of base oil and then 4 drops of rosemary & ylang ylang & C sage & lavender and use this mix to massage my scalp. I think the last thing I did was seal my ends with my shea butter mix. I take the hard rocks of shea butter when my hubby buys them for me which is like 4 - 8 bowels and I put them in the microwave for some seconds to soften and then I add olive oil and aloe vera juice and jojoba oil and jbco and argan and squeeze it all in my hands until it is mixed well and put them back into their bowels and put one in the bathroom and one in my room and I might give one or two to my family and the rest goes in my cabinet if you have not seen my cabinet look in my siggy. I have a lot more things in it then just the mixed chicks in the picture lol.
> Oh and I put mixed chicks on after all that and let it air dry and put it in the pineapple for the night. and I am trying to hurry because I have to leave out for my appt. So i don't do this a lot because I don't like greasy looking curls but I can not stand frizz either so I use alterna bamboo smooth something on top of my mixed chicks when it is a regular day. lol
> So I am going now and I will read at the doctor office at your reply or questions lol.


Shadiyah

Your hair sounds so pretty.  Care to share some pics?


----------



## Nelli04

my current plan is low manipulation little heat...

I haven't straightened or used heat on my hair since Oct 22, 2011. I plan to straighten my hair again in late March for a trim/dusting, again in Sept for my birthday, and lastly in November around thanksgiving. So I'm averaging applying heat 3x/year.

in between those times i plan to keep my hair braided, and i'll rebraid my hair every 3-4 weeks. Deep conditioning every 2 weeks as well and ensuring my ends are always moisturized. I've been doing this for quite a few months now and i think by the time i straighten my hair in March I will be BSL


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Allandra said:


> @SoopremeBeing What is your current length? What is your length goal? I bet you're right about the conditioner penetrating the hair better.


 
I am grazing shoulder length right now, I BC'd in the summer of 2010 and had a Rihanna style haircut, and by summer of 2011 it hadn't grown much. Then I started visiting this site on the regular and it started growing. My current goal is BSL, but if my hair keeps growing at this rate, I may try MBL.


----------



## Allandra

Nelli04 said:


> my current plan is low manipulation little heat...
> 
> I haven't straightened or used heat on my hair since Oct 22, 2011. I plan to straighten my hair again in late March for a trim/dusting, again in Sept for my birthday, and lastly in November around thanksgiving. So I'm averaging applying heat 3x/year.
> 
> in between those times i plan to keep my hair braided, and i'll rebraid my hair every 3-4 weeks. Deep conditioning every 2 weeks as well and ensuring my ends are always moisturized. I've been doing this for quite a few months now and i think by the time i straighten my hair in March I will be BSL


It sounds like low manipulation and little heat are working well for you.  Do you add extensions for braiding your hair?  What type of styles do you do?


----------



## chevere62

Allandra said:


> @chevere62 You're not asking a lot of questions, besides, we're all here to help answer questions.    Do you think it's the ceramides that could be causing breakage?  I keep my regimen as simple as possible, and I stick to the same ole products.



Perhaps it is. I remember reading a lot about ceramides and how they are supposed to be great for damaged hair and even better for healthy hair. Perhaps I should take that out of my regimen.


----------



## Allandra

chevere62 said:


> Perhaps it is. I remember reading a lot about ceramides and how they are supposed to be great for damaged hair and even better for healthy hair. Perhaps I should take that out of my regimen.


If it were me and my hair wasn't doing that before the ceramides, I would take it out.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Vshanell

Allandra said:


> @Shadiyah
> 
> Please tell me what length is bsb.  So, when you do your wash n go, do you always wear your hair loose?  I saw a picture of a wash n go by @Pokahontas and was in awe of it (thinking I may try one soon and sit under my Pibbs to dry).  Sounds like your regimen will keep your hair growing at a good rate.
> 
> @Pokahontas can you come on in and tell us about your hair (pretty please)?  It's so nice and pretty.  What length are you now?


Thanks so much @ Allandra. I get scissor happy when my hair gets past waist length because the ends get thin so I'm working on growing it back from that last big trim and I don't plan on doing that kind if trim again. I'm trying to see if I can go past hip-length since that's the longest my hair has been. I'm not sure my length now because i never fully straighten but I think I'm back to hip length. Hip-length is after waist-length right? I should know this but I recently saw a length chart that got me all confused. 

Your hair is looking gorgeous girlie!


----------



## Allandra

I don't have a lot of products, and I stick with what works.  I was a pj YEARS AGO when I first got on hair boards (back in 1999 - gosh, it's been a while  ).  I know these products work for me, so I just keep on using them, and I feel it's best for my hair not to use a whole bunch of different stuff.

Shampoos (all sulfate free):
She Scent It Eucalyptus Mint (pulled from my product grave yard)
She Scent It Jojoba Hemp (pulled from my product grave yard)
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa

Conditioners:
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing (been using this since 2000)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (this gallon is lasting FOREVER lol)
Tresemme' Naturals Moisture (new, was on sale)
Tresemme' Naturals Vibrantly Smooth (new, was on sale)
Trader Joe Nourish Spa

Leave in Conditioners:
Giovanni Direct
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Komaza Care Coconut Curl Hair Milk

Moisturizers:
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream

Oils:
Camden-Grey (Pure) Argan Oil

Pomade:
Qhemet Biologics Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade

Serum:
Sabino Moisture Block (haven't used since I got my argan oil in November 2010)

Gel:
Eco Styler Moroccan Argan Oil Styling Gel
Kinky Curly Curling Custard

Also, I consider myself to have a pretty simple regimen (and it works for my hair).  I believe in less is more.

Regimen

Once a  month I go to my stylist to get my hair flat ironed.  I will wear my  hair straight for one to two weeks (heck, I've even gone as long as  three  ). During that one to three weeks, I will wear my hair down a few times, but I never wear it down each day.   *When my stylist does my hair, the regimen is:  shampoo, deep condition, heat protectant, blow dry OR roller set, flat iron.*  I haven't flat ironed my own hair since October 2010.  *Now when I do my own hair, the regimen is:  deep condition shampoo, condition, moisturize, style, air dry.*   So my daily style will either be:  a bun (which I have ALWAYS loved,  two flat twists (pinning them up instead of letting them hang), a single  braid, a single twist or a French twist.  So, when I do my own hair, I  always let it air dry, and sometimes I can wear my style for several  days without redoing it each day (gosh I absolutely love that because I  get up very early in the morning Monday through Friday).  Keeping it simple  is wonderful, and I truly do believe less is more because I really do  believe that's what keeps my hair growing nicely.


----------



## yodie

Allandra. Thanks for sharing. One of my main problems is that I use/try way too many products. I need staples, but I let curiosity get the best of me and I start trying stuff. Right now I'm on a challenge to minimize excess in my life, so hopefully I'll narro down products as well.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> Your hair sounds so pretty.  Care to share some pics?



Allandra I really wish I could but because I am muslim I can not.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra. Thanks for sharing. One of my main problems is that I use/try way too many products. I need staples, but I let curiosity get the best of me and I start trying stuff. Right now I'm on a challenge to minimize excess in my life, so hopefully I'll narro down products as well.


yodie

I bet it will be worth your while.  Girl, once you find your staples, you won't even be phased by a new / different product.  I bet you'll even feel good once you minimize excess in your life.  I say go for it!


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra I really wish I could but because I am muslim I can not.


Ok.  I understand.


----------



## yodie

Allandra, you're so right. I just have too much, but I'm not allowing myself to buy anything else. Do you use AO GPB as a protein condish or a moisture/protein balancing condish? It always seems like a protein condish instead of a balancing condish.


----------



## GIJane

GIJane said:


> I pre-poo using AVJ, castor oil and brahmi oil. I wash my hair in Celie like box braids using a poo bar. DC w/ ayurveda (sp?) powders mixed with conditioner. Rinse out. Then use aussie moist and avj as a leave in. This is done once a week.
> 
> Moisturize w/ water & AVJ. Then seal with castor oil. Everday.
> Baggy ever other night. Or if my hair is feeling really dry I just baggy under a wig.
> 
> Once the braids start looking old and wear a wig over them.
> 
> I usually get the braids in for 2-3 weeks. Then redo them.


 


Allandra said:


> I believe I've responded to everyone's initial post in this thread. If I left anyone out, it was not intentional, just let me know so I can respond.


 
Allandra Can you critique my regimen, please? I certainly can use a lot of advice. If you need more info just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Poohbear

Allandra said:
			
		

> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit.  I have heat used on my hair once per month.  I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs.  I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.  It looks like you're on the right road.  Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape).  Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length.  I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).



Allandra - how is using heat once a month keeping heat at a minimum? How are you able to grow your hair to waist length so quickly? You went natural after me. Do you have type 2 or 3 hair? Or is there something you're eating or consuming to help you retain length? I am so lost and feel discouraged.

I see so many women that use heat and have really long hair. I used heat once a month to once every two months, sometimes less, and suffered split ends and sometimes breakage and my hair stayed the same length. I'm starting to think its because my hair is really nappy (extremely tightly coiled) and shrinks too much. 

I just got a trim hoping to grow my hair out. My plan is to avoid heat and products with silicone and sulfate ingredients. I really want to get longer than APL. I love twistouts and wish I could grow my hair with twistouts, but I'm starting to think I'll have to leave my hair in two strand twists indefinitely if I want it to retain length. I wish I could keep my hair in twists but I get bored and the twists start looking all fuzzy and uneven lengths. And I can't get the back of my hair to look nice in twists... 

I just don't know anymore. 

Sent from my PG06100 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Allandra said:


> Lita Way cool.  I think this is gonna be my final goal.  What length are you now?



Allandra Hi,my current length is Tail-bone with some layers,so it's not full like I want it to be..My hair grows in a natural v pattern...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra, you're so right. I just have too much, but I'm not allowing myself to buy anything else. Do you use AO GPB as a protein condish or a moisture/protein balancing condish? It always seems like a protein condish instead of a balancing condish.


yodie

I use AO GPB as a protein conditioner.  It's mild, so I use it often.


----------



## Allandra

GIJane said:


> I pre-poo using AVJ, castor oil and brahmi oil. I wash my hair in Celie like box braids using a poo bar.  DC w/ ayurveda (sp?) powders mixed with conditioner.  Rinse out.  Then use aussie moist and avj as a leave in.  This is done once a week.
> 
> Moisturize w/ water & AVJ. Then seal with castor oil. Everday.
> Baggy ever other night.  Or if my hair is feeling really dry I just baggy under a wig.
> 
> Once the braids start looking old and wear a wig over them.
> 
> I usually get the braids in for 2-3 weeks. Then redo them.


@GIJane

Thanks for bumping up your post for me, and my apologies for missing it earlier.

I've never used aloe vera juice, castor oil or brahmi oil, but over the years, I've read lots of good things about each.  How has it been working for your pre-poo blend?  I assume it's quite moisturizing (which would be a very good thing).  How's the avj working out as a leave in, and is the mixture with water keeping your hair moisturized well?  What's your hair length now?  What's your hair length goal?  It looks like you have your products down pat.


----------



## Allandra

Poohbear said:


> @Allandra - how is using heat once a month keeping heat at a minimum? How are you able to grow your hair to waist length so quickly? You went natural after me. Do you have type 2 or 3 hair? Or is there something you're eating or consuming to help you retain length? I am so lost and feel discouraged.
> 
> I see so many women that use heat and have really long hair. I used heat once a month to once every two months, sometimes less, and suffered split ends and sometimes breakage and my hair stayed the same length. I'm starting to think its because my hair is really nappy (extremely tightly coiled) and shrinks too much.
> 
> I just got a trim hoping to grow my hair out. My plan is to avoid heat and products with silicone and sulfate ingredients. I really want to get longer than APL. I love twistouts and wish I could grow my hair with twistouts, but I'm starting to think I'll have to leave my hair in two strand twists indefinitely if I want it to retain length. I wish I could keep my hair in twists but I get bored and the twists start looking all fuzzy and uneven lengths. And I can't get the back of my hair to look nice in twists...
> 
> I just don't know anymore.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using LHCF


Poohbear

Using heat once a month for me is keeping it at a minimum because when I transitioned, I used heat weekly / bi-weekly.

When I was relaxed, I grew my hair to waist length in about three years (starting from ear length or chin length (one or the other).  Even in my relaxed days, I kept my hair regimen pretty simple, but back then when I started getting on hair boards (back in 1999), I was using a lot of different products because everything sounded good.    Well, I got tired of having a bunch of stuff and always wondering what in the heck I was pick out of my collection to shampoo and condition my hair with (now that I only have a few products, this makes wash day SO MUCH more easier and convenient).  By keeping my hair regimen pretty simple, it's made it easy for me to retain length.  I'm a very plain / simple / no frills kind of girl, so having a simple regimen was the only thing that would ever work for someone like me (on top of that, I'm anal as heck).  My hair type is mainly 3c, but I do have some 4a in the back.  I used to low carb a lot, but I did a thread about stopping low carb and just doing low fat (because I just wasn't feeling low carb any more).  This next thing I'd said over and over, and people here are probably sick of hearing me say it, but my main beverage is water.  It's very rare that I drink anything else.  I drink water throughout the day, everyday.  But girl, I went out with some former colleagues on Sunday evening, and I had THE NERVE to order a damn Coke soda (without ice because I don't drink cold stuff, unless I'm splurging on a milk shake).  When that Coke hit my taste buds, it was some kind of tasty.  Even though I had it, and it was tasty, I hated that I had poured that crap (and two glasses at that) into my body (all that damn sugar  ).  Well, I had the jittery shakes the rest of the evening (because I normally don't consume caffeine).  I only wear a few different protective styles, but I've never gotten bored with any of them, but this could be because I'm plain / simple / no frills kind of girl.

How has your hair done when moisturizing it well and leaving it alone (for up to 5 to 7 days at a time)?  Here's what I did to my hair on Sunday:

1. put Aubrey Organics GPB on my dry hair and put on a plastic cap (for 15 minutes or so) My hair was already in two sections from my previous style (yep, two flat twists), and I did these steps to my hair in two sections (like always).

2. rinse out AO GPB (about 5 minutes of rinsing)

3. shampoo hair in the shower with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo (I dilute my shampoo in a color applicator bottle and apply it to my scalp, as the suds will go down the length of the hair)

4. rinse my hair (about 5 minutes of rinsing)

5. condition my hair with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner and pin up (then take my shower)

6. rinse my hair (only a couple of minutes)

7. apply Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner

8. apply Qhemet BRBC

9. do two flat twists and pin up (yes, in the shower, because when I step out, I want to be done with my hair)

I tie it up at night (with one of those satin like scarfs).  In the morning, I take my scarf off and mist my hair with plain water from a spray bottle.  I put my scarf back on until I'm done getting dressed.

Sorry for rambling on so much.  If you have any other questions, just let me know.


----------



## GIJane

Allandra said:


> @GIJane
> 
> Thanks for bumping up your post for me, and my apologies for missing it earlier.
> 
> I've never used aloe vera juice, castor oil or brahmi oil, but over the years, I've read lots of good things about each. How has it been working for your pre-poo blend? I assume it's quite moisturizing (which would be a very good thing). How's the avj working out as a leave in, and is the mixture with water keeping your hair moisturized well? What's your hair length now? What's your hair length goal? It looks like you have your products down pat.


 
Allandra Its ok. I think we were posting at the same time so that how you might have missed it. I do appreciate your response and taking the time out to do this. I really like my pre-poo blend. Sometimes I steam with it, sit under a heat cap, or overnight with it. One time I wore it under a wig.  Even though the brahmi oil stinks. But I am in Afghanistan and where I am at it always stink so noone can really tell.  I find my hair quite manageable with it. As far as, the water, avj as a leave in. I like that as well. But I don't think I can use it when I am wearing my hair straight. But I will cross that bridge when I get to it. My hair I believe is SL or APL. I am not for sure since I don't wear it out and I am not doing a length check until the end of March. But last time I checked in December I was SL about an inch from APL. I would like to be MBL or dare I say WL. But getting to BSL would be a first for me.  Right now I am going thru a lot of shedding so I have went back taking the garlic pills and vitamins. I ranned out and for some unknown reason shipment had gotten delayed. When I first joined LHCF I was doing too much. The ladies here told me to K.I.S.S. Of course I didn't know what that acronymn meant at the time.  But I am really loving my the softness of my hair. I am also really lazy sometime when I deep condition I leave it in for a few nights. I actually braid my hair with aussie moist. I use castor oil like Franks hot sauce, I put that *ish on everything. I believe that I have low-porosity hair. I put my hair in a glass of water and it stayed floating for several days. So I do a lot of baggying. When my hair feels dry. I just put on a baggy and then a wig and keep it moving.


----------



## Allandra

Lita said:


> @Allandra Hi,my current length is Tail-bone with some layers,so it's not full like I want it to be..My hair grows in a natural v pattern...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I didn't have my hair flat ironed this month, but I'm going to get it flat ironed next month.  I'm approaching tbl, but I'll know exactly once it's flat ironed.  Do you straighten your hair from time to time?  It's so pretty.


----------



## Allandra

GIJane said:


> @Allandra Its ok. I think we were posting at the same time so that how you might have missed it. I do appreciate your response and taking the time out to do this. I really like my pre-poo blend. Sometimes I steam with it, sit under a heat cap, or overnight with it. One time I wore it under a wig.  *Even though the brahmi oil stinks. But I am in Afghanistan and where I am at it always stink so noone can really tell*.  I find my hair quite manageable with it. As far as, the water, avj as a leave in. I like that as well. But I don't think I can use it when I am wearing my hair straight. But I will cross that bridge when I get to it. My hair I believe is SL or APL. I am not for sure since I don't wear it out and I am not doing a length check until the end of March. But last time I checked in December I was SL about an inch from APL. I would like to be MBL or dare I say WL. But getting to BSL would be a first for me.  Right now I am going thru a lot of shedding so I have went back taking the garlic pills and vitamins. I ranned out and for some unknown reason shipment had gotten delayed. When I first joined LHCF I was doing too much. The ladies here told me to K.I.S.S. Of course I didn't know what that acronymn meant at the time.  But I am really loving my the softness of my hair. I am also really lazy sometime when I deep condition I leave it in for a few nights. I actually braid my hair with aussie moist. I use castor oil like Franks hot sauce, I put that *ish on everything. I believe that I have low-porosity hair. I put my hair in a glass of water and it stayed floating for several days. So I do a lot of baggying. When my hair feels dry. I just put on a baggy and then a wig and keep it moving.


GIJane

Girl, you had me literally LOL about the comment in bold.  

I'm sure you won't be able to use the water / avj when your hair is straight (unless you want it to revert).

And yes, you can say wl.  It's possible, so go for it.  I really do believe in keeping it simple.  Now you got me lol about the lady that does those Franks commercials (too funny).  

Do you clarify your hair once in a while?  The castor oil probably seals it pretty good, so I would guess that once in a while you need to remove all that stuff so conditioner and moisturizing stuff can keep really sinking in real good.


----------



## gn1g

Thank you for this thread it feels like when you are in school and the teacher goes around the class making sure everyone got the lesson. THANK YOU. I wish someone with fine WSL hair would do this although the fine WSL answers are on the board somewhere anyway.

Allandra your hair is beautiful and it looks thick and heavy, you've done a great job time and time again. Kudos.

I have BSL fine hair that is straggly. I am always cutting it to get an even look. It splits at the drop of a dime and is very challenging to retain length. On top of all of that I have gray hairline that must be colored. I use henna from time to time but I really need a hi-light here an there to give me the look I like. So maybe you could help a fine hair sista's out, I wear buns all the time however I comb my hair daily so my take away from you is to wear a protective style that does not require daily touching, so for me that will be a single braid. My desired length is BSL full ends.

Do you consider roller set a protective style?


----------



## GIJane

Allandra I tell you nothing but the truth.  I do not have a clarifying shampoo but I did accidently washed my hair with hand soap. It was 2 clock in the morning. I fell asleep with my pre-poo and my ayurvedic conditioner mixture on top of the pre-poo. See I hadn't had a good night sleep for a few days. I had hurt my back and neck. On top of that I had a wisdom tooth coming in. Yeah 40 yrs old and getting a wisdom tooth. I was prescribed some pain killers. I steamed with the pre-poo and decided since my hair was slopping wet why don't I just go ahead and dc with my conditioner mixture. I learned here that if you have low porosity you need to use heat. So I put my heating cap on. Meds kicked in and I woke up 5 hours later. Its 2:00 am and I have pt at 4:30 a.m. Now of course you know that bhrigrahj sp?, brahmi and kalpi tone mixed together gives of an awful smell. So knowing I was about to get my sweat on this mess has to get washed out. So I go to the shower closest to my room and there isn't any hot water. Now I have to walked all the way to the other shower. I take that long walk to shame. Get in the shower and guess what. I left my dang poo bar. So I grabbed the handsoap.   So of course I am all paranoid later on that day. I get on LHCF crying about what my dumb butt did. 
So that's my clarifying session. Here is the list of ingredients to the hand soap  water, coconut acid, oleic acid, sodium sulfate, ethanolamine, cocamide DEA, sodium laureth sulfate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butylene glycol, propylene glycol, soyamide DA, soyamidopropyl betaine, terasodium EDTA, tocopheryl acetate, hydroxypropyl methylcellose, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynl butylcarbamate triclosan.  

This is the closest to clarifying that I came too. What do you think? I know I'm a little off.


----------



## chevere62

Allandra said:


> If it were me and my hair wasn't doing that before the ceramides, I would take it out.  Please keep us posted.



In order to check my hair situation, I straightened the nape of my hair. The picture is in my siggy. I compared it to my last length check slightly less than two months ago and it appears that I have retained some length. I checked my ends and they were split free with just a few SSK's. During the process my hair continued to break. This week I am going to clarify my hair (alma and shikakai), do an intense protein treatment (henna, yogurt, egg, avocado, aloe), then follow up with an intense moisturizing DC (lustrasilk cholesterol, lekair cholesterol, honey, evoo). Hopefully the breakage stops after all of this. 

Btw, anything else I can add to my moisturizing DC that would make it more moisturizing?


----------



## yodie

Allandra and Poohbear, I enjoyed the post between you two. Poohbear asked the question that I wanted to know, Allandra, how are/were you able to grow your hair so quickly? I could definitely be wrong, but I feel like 3c hair grows easier. I have 4a/b and it always seems like I'm suffering or trying to recover from a setback. My latest one was mid shaft splits. UGH!! There is nothing in the world that can save mid shaft splits, other than a pair of scissors. I keep telling myself that I need some 'glue' to hold my strand together. Maybe I need to use a light protein and ceramides more often. 

I'm getting rid of all these extra products that I have around here. I'm keeping it simple and I'll sick with AO conditioners because they have ceramides in them already. 

I'm not using heat at all right now, so would an AO GPB treatment twice a month be too much?


----------



## Poohbear

Allandra said:


> Poohbear
> 
> Using heat once a month for me is keeping it at a minimum because when I transitioned, I used heat weekly / bi-weekly.
> 
> When I was relaxed, I grew my hair to waist length in about three years (starting from ear length or chin length (one or the other).  Even in my relaxed days, I kept my hair regimen pretty simple, but back then when I started getting on hair boards (back in 1999), I was using a lot of different products because everything sounded good.    Well, I got tired of having a bunch of stuff and always wondering what in the heck I was pick out of my collection to shampoo and condition my hair with (now that I only have a few products, this makes wash day SO MUCH more easier and convenient).  By keeping my hair regimen pretty simple, it's made it easy for me to retain length.  I'm a very plain / simple / no frills kind of girl, so having a simple regimen was the only thing that would ever work for someone like me (on top of that, I'm anal as heck).  My hair type is mainly 3c, but I do have some 4a in the back.  I used to low carb a lot, but I did a thread about stopping low carb and just doing low fat (because I just wasn't feeling low carb any more).  This next thing I'd said over and over, and people here are probably sick of hearing me say it, but my main beverage is water.  It's very rare that I drink anything else.  I drink water throughout the day, everyday.  But girl, I went out with some former colleagues on Sunday evening, and I had THE NERVE to order a damn Coke soda (without ice because I don't drink cold stuff, unless I'm splurging on a milk shake).  When that Coke hit my taste buds, it was some kind of tasty.  Even though I had it, and it was tasty, I hated that I had poured that crap (and two glasses at that) into my body (all that damn sugar  ).  Well, I had the jittery shakes the rest of the evening (because I normally don't consume caffeine).  I only wear a few different protective styles, but I've never gotten bored with any of them, but this could be because I'm plain / simple / no frills kind of girl.
> 
> How has your hair done when moisturizing it well and leaving it alone (for up to 5 to 7 days at a time)?  Here's what I did to my hair on Sunday:
> 
> 1. put Aubrey Organics GPB on my dry hair and put on a plastic cap (for 15 minutes or so) My hair was already in two sections from my previous style (yep, two flat twists), and I did these steps to my hair in two sections (like always).
> 
> 2. rinse out AO GPB (about 5 minutes of rinsing)
> 
> 3. shampoo hair in the shower with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo (I dilute my shampoo in a color applicator bottle and apply it to my scalp, as the suds will go down the length of the hair)
> 
> 4. rinse my hair (about 5 minutes of rinsing)
> 
> 5. condition my hair with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner and pin up (then take my shower)
> 
> 6. rinse my hair (only a couple of minutes)
> 
> 7. apply Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner
> 
> 8. apply Qhemet BRBC
> 
> 9. do two flat twists and pin up (yes, in the shower, because when I step out, I want to be done with my hair)
> 
> I tie it up at night (with one of those satin like scarfs).  In the morning, I take my scarf off and mist my hair with plain water from a spray bottle.  I put my scarf back on until I'm done getting dressed.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on so much.  If you have any other questions, just let me know.


Allandra

I did not think you rambled. I also remember the days when you had waist length relaxed hair and I even remember asking you then about your relaxed hair routine when I had relaxed hair! 

But anyway, after reading your reply, I am thinking I need to up my water intake.  I used to drink alot of water when I was in college and water used to be my main beverage. Now, I sometimes drink Mountain Dew and other sugary drinks which is probably dehydrating my body and my hair.

I'm also a product minimalist but after joining LHCF, I did start to try new products but never became a product junkie.  The problem I have is manipulating my hair alot and styling it differently all the time. That may be taking a toll on my tightly coiled hair. 

When it comes to moisturizing my hair, I do not moisturize very often because of shrinkage. Also, just plain water dries out my hair. African Royale BRX Spray has been good at moisturizing my hair as well as S-Curl. Right now, I am using Shea Moisture products. The only time I ever moisturized my hair well and left it alone was when I was doing a bun challenge. I've never kept my hair in a bun consistently because I do not think it was the best style for my hair since I have fine strands. It would cause too much stress on my hair strands.

I think two strand twists may be the best route for me to go if I really want to retain length. This morning, I was looking back at my old picture albums and noticed my hair would retain length best when in twists.  Even last year when I got a trim in March and kept my hair in twists for 3 months straight, I retained length. But after the 3 months, I used that daggone heat! I should've stayed with the twists for the rest of the year, but I was also a bridesmaid for my cousin's wedding in August 2011, and she wanted all of us to have straightened hair. We went to a salon in Detroit to get it straightened, and I think that one session with that stylist is what really killed my hair last year.

Right now, I'm wearing a twistout and will probably put my hair in twists tonight after work.

Again, thanks for you post!


----------



## yodie

Poohbear, I'm so enjoying your posts with Allandra. I have some of the same hair issues as well. I decided to leave the heat alone as well. Right now I'm wearing twists underneath a curly wig and I plan to do so for the rest of the year. I was manipulating my hair way too much before and my hair responded with breakage. I have fine strands as well and they don't like to be touched too much. 

I look forward to your successful journey from this point on.
I hope you and Allandra don't mind me being all up in your post. 
I'm cleaning out my 'product' closet today.


----------



## Allandra

gn1g said:


> Thank you for this thread it feels like when you are in school and the teacher goes around the class making sure everyone got the lesson. THANK YOU. I wish someone with fine WSL hair would do this although the fine WSL answers are on the board somewhere anyway.
> 
> Allandra your hair is beautiful and it looks thick and heavy, you've done a great job time and time again. Kudos.
> 
> I have BSL fine hair that is straggly. I am always cutting it to get an even look. It splits at the drop of a dime and is very challenging to retain length. On top of all of that I have gray hairline that must be colored. I use henna from time to time but I really need a hi-light here an there to give me the look I like. So maybe you could help a fine hair sista's out, I wear buns all the time however I comb my hair daily so my take away from you is to wear a protective style that does not require daily touching, so for me that will be a single braid. My desired length is BSL full ends.
> 
> Do you consider roller set a protective style?


gn1g - Thank you for the compliment, and you are welcome.  

I consider a protective style a style where the ends of one's hair are not exposed.  I don't comb my hair daily because I like to keep it simple, and of course it does save me some time.    If you're wearing a single braid, I hope you're moisturizing the ends well.  Would you opt for tucking the ends under so they're not exposed?  Maybe this could help you out with retaining length.


----------



## Allandra

GIJane said:


> @Allandra I tell you nothing but the truth.  I do not have a clarifying shampoo but I did accidently washed my hair with hand soap. It was 2 clock in the morning. I fell asleep with my pre-poo and my ayurvedic conditioner mixture on top of the pre-poo. See I hadn't had a good night sleep for a few days. I had hurt my back and neck. On top of that I had a wisdom tooth coming in. Yeah 40 yrs old and getting a wisdom tooth. I was prescribed some pain killers. I steamed with the pre-poo and decided since my hair was slopping wet why don't I just go ahead and dc with my conditioner mixture. I learned here that if you have low porosity you need to use heat. So I put my heating cap on. Meds kicked in and I woke up 5 hours later. Its 2:00 am and I have pt at 4:30 a.m. Now of course you know that bhrigrahj sp?, brahmi and kalpi tone mixed together gives of an awful smell. So knowing I was about to get my sweat on this mess has to get washed out. So I go to the shower closest to my room and there isn't any hot water. Now I have to walked all the way to the other shower. I take that long walk to shame. Get in the shower and guess what. I left my dang poo bar. So I grabbed the handsoap.   So of course I am all paranoid later on that day. I get on LHCF crying about what my dumb butt did.
> So that's my clarifying session. Here is the list of ingredients to the hand soap  water, coconut acid, oleic acid, sodium sulfate, ethanolamine, cocamide DEA, sodium laureth sulfate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butylene glycol, propylene glycol, soyamide DA, soyamidopropyl betaine, terasodium EDTA, tocopheryl acetate, hydroxypropyl methylcellose, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynl butylcarbamate triclosan.
> 
> This is the closest to clarifying that I came too. What do you think? I know I'm a little off.


GIJane

Nope, you're not off, but you are quite funny and have me over here giggling.  Well, I know hand soap will definitely clarify.  I hope you moisturized and detangled well (because that stuff can cause some fierce (yes, I said fierce  ) tangles.  I haven't used any clarifying shampoo in quite a while because I haven't had a need to (since I haven't used my Sabino MB in a long while).  A long time ago, I used Suave clarifying shampoo (because I read about it here).  I also used to use a mixture of acv (apple cider vinegar) and water (more water than acv) to make sure my hair was free of gunk (but I did NOT do acv and water mix when I used clarifying shampoo).


----------



## Allandra

chevere62 said:


> In order to check my hair situation, I straightened the nape of my hair. The picture is in my siggy. I compared it to my last length check slightly less than two months ago and it appears that I have retained some length. I checked my ends and they were split free with just a few SSK's. During the process my hair continued to break. This week I am going to clarify my hair (alma and shikakai), do an intense protein treatment (henna, yogurt, egg, avocado, aloe), then follow up with an intense moisturizing DC (lustrasilk cholesterol, lekair cholesterol, honey, evoo). Hopefully the breakage stops after all of this.
> 
> Btw, anything else I can add to my moisturizing DC that would make it more moisturizing?


@chevere62

I'm glad you retained that length.

I'm not sure what else you can add to make it more moisturizing.  I don't mix anything in my conditioner.  Have you been using this combination for a while?  Has it been working well for you?  I'm just not one to mix and stuff.  I just use things the way they are to see if it works for me.  How moisturizing are your protects without adding anything to them?


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra and @Poohbear, I enjoyed the post between you two. Poohbear asked the question that I wanted to know, Allandra, how are/were you able to grow your hair so quickly? I could definitely be wrong, but I feel like 3c hair grows easier. I have 4a/b and it always seems like I'm suffering or trying to recover from a setback. My latest one was mid shaft splits. UGH!! There is nothing in the world that can save mid shaft splits, other than a pair of scissors. I keep telling myself that I need some 'glue' to hold my strand together. Maybe I need to use a light protein and ceramides more often.
> 
> I'm getting rid of all these extra products that I have around here. I'm keeping it simple and I'll sick with AO conditioners because they have ceramides in them already.
> 
> I'm not using heat at all right now, so would an AO GPB treatment twice a month be too much?


yodie

I don't feel that's too much, because I use it weekly or bi-weekly.  It's a mild protein.

Poohbear and I go way back.


----------



## GIJane

Allandra said:


> @GIJane
> 
> Nope, you're not off, but you are quite funny and have me over here giggling. Well, I know hand soap will definitely clarify. I hope you moisturized and detangled well (because that stuff can cause some fierce (yes, I said fierce  ) tangles. I haven't used any clarifying shampoo in quite a while because I haven't had a need to (since I haven't used my Sabino MB in a long while). A long time ago, I used Suave clarifying shampoo (because I read about it here). I also used to use a mixture of acv (apple cider vinegar) and water (more water than acv) to make sure my hair was free of gunk (but I did NOT do acv and water mix when I used clarifying shampoo).


 
Thanks Allandra I was going to try that. But then I read that ACV closes the cuticles of the hair and being that I am low porosity I didnt think that was good for my hair. I am still debating on this.


----------



## BrownSkin2

Allandra said:


> @gn1g - Thank you for the compliment, and you are welcome.
> 
> I consider a protective style a style where the ends of one's hair are not exposed. I don't comb my hair daily because I like to keep it simple, and of course it does save me some time.  If you're wearing a single braid, I hope you're moisturizing the ends well. Would you opt for tucking the ends under so they're not exposed? Maybe this could help you out with retaining length.


 
Allandra  How often are you detangling your hair and when do you detangle.  Also what do you use to detangle?

I'm an admirer of your hair.  It's beautiful.


----------



## g.lo

Allandra said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> Using heat once a month for me is keeping it at a minimum because when I transitioned, I used heat weekly / bi-weekly.
> 
> When I was relaxed, I grew my hair to waist length in about three years (starting from ear length or chin length (one or the other).  Even in my relaxed days, I kept my hair regimen pretty simple, but back then when I started getting on hair boards (back in 1999), I was using a lot of different products because everything sounded good.    Well, I got tired of having a bunch of stuff and always wondering what in the heck I was pick out of my collection to shampoo and condition my hair with (now that I only have a few products, this makes wash day SO MUCH more easier and convenient).  By keeping my hair regimen pretty simple, it's made it easy for me to retain length.  I'm a very plain / simple / no frills kind of girl, so having a simple regimen was the only thing that would ever work for someone like me (on top of that, I'm anal as heck).  My hair type is mainly 3c, but I do have some 4a in the back.  I used to low carb a lot, but I did a thread about stopping low carb and just doing low fat (because I just wasn't feeling low carb any more).  This next thing I'd said over and over, and people here are probably sick of hearing me say it, but my main beverage is water.  It's very rare that I drink anything else.  I drink water throughout the day, everyday.  But girl, I went out with some former colleagues on Sunday evening, and I had THE NERVE to order a damn Coke soda (without ice because I don't drink cold stuff, unless I'm splurging on a milk shake).  When that Coke hit my taste buds, it was some kind of tasty.  Even though I had it, and it was tasty, I hated that I had poured that crap (and two glasses at that) into my body (all that damn sugar  ).  Well, I had the jittery shakes the rest of the evening (because I normally don't consume caffeine).  I only wear a few different protective styles, but I've never gotten bored with any of them, but this could be because I'm plain / simple / no frills kind of girl.
> 
> How has your hair done when moisturizing it well and leaving it alone (for up to 5 to 7 days at a time)?  Here's what I did to my hair on Sunday:
> 
> 1. put Aubrey Organics GPB on my dry hair and put on a plastic cap (for 15 minutes or so) My hair was already in two sections from my previous style (yep, two flat twists), and I did these steps to my hair in two sections (like always).
> 
> 2. rinse out AO GPB (about 5 minutes of rinsing)
> 
> 3. shampoo hair in the shower with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo (I dilute my shampoo in a color applicator bottle and apply it to my scalp, as the suds will go down the length of the hair)
> 
> 4. rinse my hair (about 5 minutes of rinsing)
> 
> 5. condition my hair with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner and pin up (then take my shower)
> 
> 6. rinse my hair (only a couple of minutes)
> 
> 7. apply Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner
> 
> 8. apply Qhemet BRBC
> 
> 9. do two flat twists and pin up (yes, in the shower, because when I step out, I want to be done with my hair)
> 
> I tie it up at night (with one of those satin like scarfs).  In the morning, I take my scarf off and mist my hair with plain water from a spray bottle.  I put my scarf back on until I'm done getting dressed.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on so much.  If you have any other questions, just let me know.



wow i love the simplicity of your regiment!!! the simple the best!


----------



## Allandra

Poohbear said:


> @Allandra
> 
> I did not think you rambled. I also remember the days when you had waist length relaxed hair and I even remember asking you then about your relaxed hair routine when I had relaxed hair!
> 
> But anyway, after reading your reply, I am thinking I need to up my water intake.  I used to drink alot of water when I was in college and water used to be my main beverage. Now, I sometimes drink Mountain Dew and other sugary drinks which is probably dehydrating my body and my hair.
> 
> I'm also a product minimalist but after joining LHCF, I did start to try new products but never became a product junkie.  The problem I have is manipulating my hair alot and styling it differently all the time. That may be taking a toll on my tightly coiled hair.
> 
> When it comes to moisturizing my hair, I do not moisturize very often because of shrinkage. Also, just plain water dries out my hair. African Royale BRX Spray has been good at moisturizing my hair as well as S-Curl. Right now, I am using Shea Moisture products. The only time I ever moisturized my hair well and left it alone was when I was doing a bun challenge. I've never kept my hair in a bun consistently because I do not think it was the best style for my hair since I have fine strands. It would cause too much stress on my hair strands.
> 
> I think two strand twists may be the best route for me to go if I really want to retain length. This morning, I was looking back at my old picture albums and noticed my hair would retain length best when in twists.  Even last year when I got a trim in March and kept my hair in twists for 3 months straight, I retained length. But after the 3 months, I used that daggone heat! I should've stayed with the twists for the rest of the year, but I was also a bridesmaid for my cousin's wedding in August 2011, and she wanted all of us to have straightened hair. We went to a salon in Detroit to get it straightened, and I think that one session with that stylist is what really killed my hair last year.
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing a twistout and will probably put my hair in twists tonight after work.
> 
> Again, thanks for you post!


Poohbear

Anytime hun.

When I moisturize my hair (prior to putting it in my protective style that will last me 5 to 7 days), I make sure to moisturize it well since I don't take it down for a while.  In the meantime, I spray it with plain ole water.

Have you ever tried braiding your won hair and wearing it like that for a week or so?  Of course twists are good too (wish I had the time / patience to sit back and twist my hair).

If you ever decide to try a bun, just don't make it tight.  I never make my tight (just smooth it out and make it look neat with a little gel and a scarf).


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Poohbear, I'm so enjoying your posts with Allandra. I have some of the same hair issues as well. I decided to leave the heat alone as well. Right now I'm wearing twists underneath a curly wig and I plan to do so for the rest of the year. I was manipulating my hair way too much before and my hair responded with breakage. I have fine strands as well and they don't like to be touched too much.
> 
> I look forward to your successful journey from this point on.
> I hope you and Allandra don't mind me being all up in your post.
> I'm cleaning out my 'product' closet today.


yodie

Nope, of course I don't mind.


----------



## Allandra

BrownSkin2 said:


> @Allandra  How often are you detangling your hair and when do you detangle.  Also what do you use to detangle?
> 
> I'm an admirer of your hair.  It's beautiful.


BrownSkin2

After I deep condition, shampoo then condition (this is when I detangle my hair while it has conditioner on it).  So, I either use Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner or Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## yodie

I DC'd (AO GPB), washed (Nixon on my scalp only) in twists today. I LOVE washing this way, much better than having my hair entirely loose. Afterwards I added leave in, undid each twist, used butter (Crisco or Tiiva's Naturals shea hemp butter) and I'm in love!!


----------



## Julessy

As most have been saying on this post, I am trying to reduce the heat I use dramatically. I am even trying to eliminate blow-drying, which is going to be a feat for me but I will try my hardest. It is essential for me to partake in low manipulation techniques as well since I am currently in the process of transitioning. I will usually detangle my hair with my fingers before washing, followed by a conditioner with good slip, and air drying at the end. Once my hair is about 70-80% dry, I simply put my hair in a bun and will leave it like that until the next wash only taking it down to moisturize and seal in between.


----------



## Allandra

Julessy said:


> As most have been saying on this post, I am trying to reduce the heat I use dramatically. I am even trying to eliminate blow-drying, which is going to be a feat for me but I will try my hardest. It is essential for me to partake in low manipulation techniques as well since I am currently in the process of transitioning. I will usually detangle my hair with my fingers before washing, followed by a conditioner with good slip, and air drying at the end. Once my hair is about 70-80% dry, I simply put my hair in a bun and will leave it like that until the next wash only taking it down to moisturize and seal in between.


Julessy Nice and simple.  I love it.  What is your hair length now?  What is your hair length goal?  Do you have staple products?  I love conditioner with good slip (makes detangling a breeze).


----------



## claudzie

Hi everyone, newbie here . I am so inspired by the long and beautiful hair I've seen here!!  I started my hair journey a couple of months ago because I was sick and tired of dull looking coarse and unruly hair   (I'm currently ear length at the back and sort of nose length at the front and middle)  Since I started however I have been noticing slight changes in the look and feel of my hair (yeeeii). I'm still experimenting with products so my regimen isn't solid yet. Anyways I shampoo with AO honeysuckle rose shampoo and deepcondition with AO white carmella, ors replenshing pak and keracare humecto. I use ors hair mayo for protein. I moisturise and seal every 2days. In terms of protective styles I've been trying to bun as much as I can but I will be putting in twists with extensions this week so that should help. All advice is appreciated guys . Oh yeah I'm relaxed.


----------



## Allandra

claudzie said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here . I am so inspired by the long and beautiful hair I've seen here!!  I started my hair journey a couple of months ago because I was sick and tired of dull looking coarse and unruly hair   (I'm currently ear length at the back and sort of nose length at the front and middle)  Since I started however I have been noticing slight changes in the look and feel of my hair (yeeeii). I'm still experimenting with products so my regimen isn't solid yet. Anyways I shampoo with AO honeysuckle rose shampoo and deepcondition with AO white carmella, ors replenshing pak and keracare humecto. I use ors hair mayo for protein. I moisturise and seal every 2days. In terms of protective styles I've been trying to bun as much as I can but I will be putting in twists with extensions this week so that should help. All advice is appreciated guys . Oh yeah I'm relaxed.


claudzie

I'm glad you've noticed good changes in the look and feel of your hair.  Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.  It probably won't take you long to get a set regimen (especially since you're using some good products).  One member recommended Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner to me, and I went to purchase it, and I came home with the wrong one (have heard nothing but good stuff about it).  How do you like it?  A lot of members do well with twists (since they're low manipulation).


----------



## claudzie

Allandra said:


> claudzie
> 
> I'm glad you've noticed good changes in the look and feel of your hair.  Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.  It probably won't take you long to get a set regimen (especially since you're using some good products).  One member recommended Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner to me, and I went to purchase it, and I came home with the wrong one (have heard nothing but good stuff about it).  How do you like it?  A lot of members do well with twists (since they're low manipulation).



Yeah the white carmella feels good on my hair and leaves it soft too I like it so far. It took a little while to get use to the smell but now that I am its all good


----------



## greenandchic

Great topic!

I've been PSing almost non-stop for the past year and only managed to gain, grow or hold on to a few inches.  I actually don't know my fast my hair is growing so I don't know if I'm just a very slow grower or my hair is breaking off. 

Also...

*No heat
*Moisturize and deal daily
*No bleaching or dyes (except henna)
*Maintain moisture/protein balance


Not sure what else to do. My hair is the same length now as it was during the summer.  

Could it be I've reach my terminal length at U-shape BSL?


----------



## BostonMaria

I've been "stuck" at waist length (don't throw rocks at me) for a long time now. I think that this is my terminal length and I've made peace with it.  

I have been enjoying my hair and leaving it down, but at night time I wrap my hair in a doubie and slap a satin bonnet on my noggin.  My regimen is very simple:



 Amla treatments once a month
 Shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo (right now I'm using L'Oreal) once a week
 Deep condition for an hour of two (right now using Shea Moisture DC or AOHR mixed with a half cup of coconut oil and avocado oil)
 Rollerset once a week
I use avocado oil on my hair to seal in moisture and also for shine
Trim once a year
 
That's pretty much it.  I used to do wash and go's but I can't be bothered anymore. My hair tangles up too much and its aggravating me.


----------



## LexaKing

claudzie said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, newbie here . I am so inspired by the long and beautiful hair I've seen here!!  I started my hair journey a couple of months ago because I was sick and tired of dull looking coarse and unruly hair   (I'm currently ear length at the back and sort of nose length at the front and middle)  Since I started however I have been noticing slight changes in the look and feel of my hair (yeeeii). I'm still experimenting with products so my regimen isn't solid yet. Anyways I shampoo with AO honeysuckle rose shampoo and deepcondition with AO white carmella, ors replenshing pak and keracare humecto. I use ors hair mayo for protein. I moisturise and seal every 2days. In terms of protective styles I've been trying to bun as much as I can but I will be putting in twists with extensions this week so that should help. All advice is appreciated guys . Oh yeah I'm relaxed.



claudzie Welcome! Your regimen sounds good. How's your heat usage? I'm also relaxed  HHJ!


----------



## Allandra

claudzie said:


> Yeah the white carmella feels good on my hair and leaves it soft too I like it so far. It took a little while to get use to the smell but now that I am its all good


claudzie

Does it have one of those strange smells like Aubrey Organic's GPB?


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> Great topic!
> 
> I've been PSing almost non-stop for the past year and only managed to gain, grow or hold on to a few inches.  I actually don't know my fast my hair is growing so I don't know if I'm just a very slow grower or my hair is breaking off.
> 
> Also...
> 
> *No heat
> *Moisturize and deal daily
> *No bleaching or dyes (except henna)
> *Maintain moisture/protein balance
> 
> 
> Not sure what else to do. My hair is the same length now as it was during the summer.
> 
> Could it be I've reach my terminal length at U-shape BSL?


greenandchic

Is there any way you can take a closer check starting now and into the next few months to see if your hair is actually breaking off or not?

You're natural, right?


----------



## Allandra

BostonMaria said:


> I've been "stuck" at waist length (don't throw rocks at me) for a long time now. I think that this is my terminal length and I've made peace with it.
> 
> I have been enjoying my hair and leaving it down, but at night time I wrap my hair in a doubie and slap a satin bonnet on my noggin.  My regimen is very simple:
> 
> 
> 
> Amla treatments once a month
> Shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo (right now I'm using L'Oreal) once a week
> Deep condition for an hour of two (right now using Shea Moisture DC or AOHR mixed with a half cup of coconut oil and avocado oil)
> Rollerset once a week
> I use avocado oil on my hair to seal in moisture and also for shine
> Trim once a year
> 
> That's pretty much it.  I used to do wash and go's but I can't be bothered anymore. My hair tangles up too much and its aggravating me.


BostonMaria

What are amla treatments?

How long have you been at waist length?


----------



## BostonMaria

Allandra
*What are amla treatments?*

I buy Amla powder (the oil STINKS) and add water, coconut milk, and avocado oil. I    mix it into a paste and apply it all over my hair. It's very moisturizing and my hair loves it. A box of Amla is $4 bucks and I get 2 uses out of it so it's very cheap. 

*How long have you been at waist length?*

hmmm... I think since Jan 2011. I can't remember but it's been a while. I was past WL for a little while and I just cut about 2 inches so I'm at WL again. It's ok though because I don't mind this length. Plus I am getting lazy with my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Julessy

> @Julessy Nice and simple. I love it. What is your hair length now? What is your hair length goal? Do you have staple products? I love conditioner with good slip (makes detangling a breeze).


 
Allandra, thanks! I am currently arm pit length. My ultimate hair length goal is waist length. My staple products are ORS Hair Mayonnaise, Elasta QP's Olive Oil & Mango Moisturizer, and coconut oil. I haven't found a staple poo & conditioner as of yet. Do you have any suggestions???


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> greenandchic
> 
> Is there any way you can take a closer check starting now and into the next few months to see if your hair is actually breaking off or not?
> 
> You're natural, right?



Yes, I am natural.  I thought about doing a color test since my natural hair is too dark to tell if there is any growth, but I don't really know how to work with hair color that lightens.  

Since I started baggying a few weeks ago, I noticed less breakage in general.  I will try to find a way to measure...


----------



## My Friend

greenandchic said:


> Yes, I am natural. I thought about doing a color test since my natural hair is too dark to tell if there is any growth, but I don't really know how to work with hair color that lightens.
> 
> Since I started baggying a few weeks ago, I noticed less breakage in general. I will try to find a way to measure...


 

greenandchic
How often do you trim and dust your hair?


----------



## larry3344

I am trying to achieve full shoulder length and I have been struggling to retaing length for the past two year I know my hair grows but it ha not been retaining as well as my first year natural and I don't know why.  it is frustrating. I have done major cuts in between but I feel like my hair should have grown out by now oh well. I will continue to see what I can do to help change that


----------



## greenandchic

My Friend said:


> greenandchic
> How often do you trim and dust your hair?



Trim 1/4" twice a year and dust every 3 months.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

BostonMaria said:


> @Allandra
> *What are amla treatments?*
> 
> *I buy Amla powder (the oil STINKS) *and add water, coconut milk, and avocado oil. I    mix it into a paste and apply it all over my hair. It's very moisturizing and my hair loves it. A box of Amla is $4 bucks and I get 2 uses out of it so it's very cheap.
> 
> *How long have you been at waist length?*
> 
> hmmm... I think since Jan 2011. I can't remember but it's been a while. I was past WL for a little while and I just cut about 2 inches so I'm at WL again. It's ok though because I don't mind this length. Plus I am getting lazy with my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Have you tried making your own oil? If you make it yourself it doesn't smell as bad. I won't purchase another bottle. I'll just stick to making mine


----------



## claudzie

LexaKing said:


> @claudzie Welcome! Your regimen sounds good. How's your heat usage? I'm also relaxed  HHJ!


 
thanks you   i havent used any heat for atleast 2months  im staying away from heat till im about to do a length check. i think my hair has had enough of heat damage (hotcombs and extremely hot metallic straighteners ) so far so good


----------



## claudzie

Allandra said:


> @claudzie
> 
> Does it have one of those strange smells like Aubrey Organic's GPB?


 
i havent used AO GBP so im not sure but it has a very strange flowery smell, quite strong too..


----------



## Evolving78

i am working on wearing curly roller and rod sets for low manipulation.  this worked for me in the past.  it helps me keep my hands out and use less product.  it also allows me to go a week before washing again instead of 2x a week.

i also am going to get a nozzle applicator to moisturize and seal my new growth, so it won't mess up my curls.  i am looking for some satin headbands for when my hair gets crazy looking.

i used this method years ago, when i relied on the salon to take care of my hair.  i would just get a rod or roller set once a week.  if some of my curls were mushed from sleeping, i would just roll that piece back up with a dab of water, so my style would last.  i was able to grow my hair past APL before i decided to go crazy and get a pixie cut.

i have really good products, but i am a product junkie by nature.  i do want to invest in a steamer for my conditioning treatments.  i am recovering from protein overload and i have low porosity.  i also want to get a steamer to help me stretch my relaxers more.  my last relaxer was the beginning of this month and i want to stretch until the end of April.  that will be my next trim as well.


----------



## BostonMaria

Ms. Tiki said:


> Have you tried making your own oil? If you make it yourself it doesn't smell as bad. I won't purchase another bottle. I'll just stick to making mine



Ms. Tiki I don't mind the powder and it smells very nice.  I think that in order to make my own Amla oil I'd need to buy the amla fruit (I think).  If I had time I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## Mazza64

mwedzi said:


> I'm always trying something new because nothing I've tried has met with great success. Now I'm trying blow drying with a comb attachment every 2-3 weeks and wearing in braids or twists in the meantime. We'll see if this helps reduce tangling and knots, the combing out of which breaks my hair off.


 


mwedzi this is what I'm finding if I finger comb I'm fine but if I use a comb I get all manner of breakage. Even when I've sat for hours detangling before hand erplexed


----------



## Nix08

Mazza64 you may have already said (sorry for interjecting my 2 cents) but have you tried using seamless combs?  I use the 222 from hairsense.com and LOVE it!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Hey @Allandra!  Since our last convo, I've been getting my drink on....with water that is! 

I have realized lately that some of my shed hair has been wrapping around the ends of my hair and is causing a lot of tangles and knots. I am strictly a fingercomber  which worked fine when my hair was shorter but since I'm pretty much MBL I think I am going to have to use a comb (seamless comb)to detangle. My question is do you experience alot of tangles and knots since you use a comb to detangle?


----------



## Allandra

Julessy said:


> Allandra, thanks! I am currently arm pit length. My ultimate hair length goal is waist length. My staple products are ORS Hair Mayonnaise, Elasta QP's Olive Oil & Mango Moisturizer, and coconut oil. I haven't found a staple poo & conditioner as of yet. Do you have any suggestions???


Julessy

I found my staples by trial and error.  I listed my products in this thread, and they work well for me.


----------



## Allandra

larry3344 said:


> I am trying to achieve full shoulder length and I have been struggling to retaing length for the past two year I know my hair grows but it ha not been retaining as well as my first year natural and I don't know why.  it is frustrating. I have done major cuts in between but I feel like my hair should have grown out by now oh well. I will continue to see what I can do to help change that


larry3344 Do you have staple products and a set regimen?  Are you protecting your ends to help with retaining length?


----------



## Allandra

shortdub78 said:


> i am working on wearing curly roller and rod sets for low manipulation.  this worked for me in the past.  it helps me keep my hands out and use less product.  it also allows me to go a week before washing again instead of 2x a week.
> 
> i also am going to get a nozzle applicator to moisturize and seal my new growth, so it won't mess up my curls.  i am looking for some satin headbands for when my hair gets crazy looking.
> 
> i used this method years ago, when i relied on the salon to take care of my hair.  i would just get a rod or roller set once a week.  if some of my curls were mushed from sleeping, i would just roll that piece back up with a dab of water, so my style would last.  i was able to grow my hair past APL before i decided to go crazy and get a pixie cut.
> 
> i have really good products, but i am a product junkie by nature.  i do want to invest in a steamer for my conditioning treatments.  i am recovering from protein overload and i have low porosity.  i also want to get a steamer to help me stretch my relaxers more.  my last relaxer was the beginning of this month and i want to stretch until the end of April.  that will be my next trim as well.


shortdub78 I'm glad you have a regimen that works for you.  What is your current length?  What is your goal length?  Do you always wear your hair out?


----------



## Lita

Allandra said:


> Lita
> 
> I didn't have my hair flat ironed this month, but I'm going to get it flat ironed next month.  I'm approaching tbl, but I'll know exactly once it's flat ironed.  Do you straighten your hair from time to time?  It's so pretty.



Allandra Thanks for the compliment/I'm blushing...I flat ion once in a blue moon/or use a old fashion hot comb with heat protectant...Sabinio moisture block is my favorite.. I also use chi & one-n-only..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Allandra

DesignerCurls said:


> Hey @Allandra!  Since our last convo, I've been getting my drink on....with water that is!
> 
> I have realized lately that some of my shed hair has been wrapping around the ends of my hair and is causing a lot of tangles and knots. I am strictly a fingercomber  which worked fine when my hair was shorter but since I'm pretty much MBL I think I am going to have to use a comb (seamless comb)to detangle. My question is do you experience alot of tangles and knots since you use a comb to detangle?


DesignerCurls

Way to go on drinking that water girl.  

I was never one to be able to finger comb through all of this hair, so I always use a comb for detangling (gotta keep those shed hairs outta there).  I don't experience a lot of knots, but I get the regular tangles from shampooing my hair.  When I shampoo my hair, it's always done in the shower with my hair hanging down (to not disturb my hair too much).


----------



## KoriKiyomi

I keep it simple. I co wash multiple times a week using Suave or Aussie's conditioner. I use KKKT leave in and seal with raw Shea butter and I twist every night and use a satin bonnet. I apply EVOO in the morning. I shampoo once a month with Grand Poo Bar and deep condish every two weeks with Aussie's deep condish. I went from a fade to shoulder length hair in less than a year.


----------



## Allandra

Lita said:


> @Allandra Thanks for the compliment/I'm blushing...I flat ion once in a blue moon/or use a old fashion hot comb with heat protectant...Sabinio moisture block is my favorite.. I also use chi & one-n-only..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I have Sabino MB in my hair care stash.  It's a wonderful product although I don't use serums as much these days).  Please post some pics the next time you straighten your hair.


----------



## Allandra

KoriKiyomi said:


> I keep it simple. I co wash multiple times a week using Suave or Aussie's conditioner. I use KKKT leave in and seal with raw Shea butter and I twist every night and use a satin bonnet. I apply EVOO in the morning. I shampoo once a month with Grand Poo Bar and deep condish every two weeks with Aussie's deep condish. I went from a fade to shoulder length hair in less than a year.


KoriKiyomi

Nice and simple.  I love it!  Your hair is growing good.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been lurking in this thread.. I BC'd almost 1 year ago (down to 1inch) and I'm happy with my growth, BUT I feel like I could have retained more. I did a trim back in October but aside from that I haven't cut my hair. I don't necessarily measure w/ a ruler.. right now, when pulled, my bangs come to the bottom of my nose and my nape comes to the top of my shoulder. I don't really have a regimen but I'm trying to create one.  I'm kind of haphazard, especially because I run/workout and the easiest thing for me to do is throw my hair into a bun/puff each morning... but my ends always seem frazzled. SO I'm on the mission to find a convenient style that is flattering, works with my lifestyle and will help me retain length. I don't do wigs/weave etc. I'm going to research mini twists and might try those this weekend.  I think I've found my HG shampoo in Terresentials.. still searching for errythang else tho. lol (DC, leave in, moisturizer).  I love hemp oil and add it to ever DC.

Sorry for the ramble.. you ladies giving advice are so kind for sharing your routine and what's been working for you.


----------



## Evolving78

Allandra said:


> shortdub78 I'm glad you have a regimen that works for you.  What is your current length?  What is your goal length?  Do you always wear your hair out?




i am currently knocking on APL  my goal this year is BSL.  i wear my hair out but i clip it or bun in the back depending on the size of my curls.  i tried protective styles and i just cant seem to get that right.  i do too much or use too much product.


----------



## Allandra

tapioca_pudding said:


> I've been lurking in this thread.. I BC'd almost 1 year ago (down to 1inch) and I'm happy with my growth, BUT I feel like I could have retained more. I did a trim back in October but aside from that I haven't cut my hair. I don't necessarily measure w/ a ruler.. right now, when pulled, my bangs come to the bottom of my nose and my nape comes to the top of my shoulder. I don't really have a regimen but I'm trying to create one.  I'm kind of haphazard, especially because I run/workout and the easiest thing for me to do is throw my hair into a bun/puff each morning... but my ends always seem frazzled. SO I'm on the mission to find a convenient style that is flattering, works with my lifestyle and will help me retain length. I don't do wigs/weave etc. I'm going to research mini twists and might try those this weekend.  I think I've found my HG shampoo in Terresentials.. still searching for errythang else tho. lol (DC, leave in, moisturizer).  I love hemp oil and add it to ever DC.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.. you ladies giving advice are so kind for sharing your routine and what's been working for you.


@tapioca_pudding

Well, I'm glad you stopped lurking and decided to join us.  

Mini twists may work out well for you.  Please let us know if you decide  to give it a go, and let us know how it works out for you.  Once you  create / find a regimen that works for your life style, hair care will  be a breeze.

I love the sharing on this forum.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

BostonMaria said:


> @Ms. Tiki I don't mind the powder and it smells very nice.  I think that in order to make my own Amla oil I'd need to buy the amla fruit (I think).  If I had time I would definitely give it a try.



You can make it with the fruit but I make mine in a slow cooker using the powder


----------



## tryingto

I have been cornrowed under a wig for 2 months, now I am doing 4 weeks at a time, and need to take it down and wash this weekend, not sure if I want to use the wig again, even though this gives me the best growth, I am natural now, the longest I have been is APL, when I was relaxed, very thin and relaxed, getting a little bored now, may need to buy a new wig, or try a phony pony for a minute not sure,


----------



## lana

I think my road to long hair was tough.  But in the end I figured out what works. 

I use Mane & Tail Conditioner for $3.99 at Walmart as my staple prepoo, rinse out and leave in.  That stuff works. I went from ear length to shoulder length to almost MID back length.  I'm very happy.  

I wear a bun about three days after wash day.  Then repeat.  

Oh and I deep condition with each wash. I use Keracare Humecto and or another deep moisturizing conditioner and I keep my ends clipped by doing the trims myself.  This process works!


----------



## yodie

lana, I have some Mane & Tail condish in my stash. Do you let it sit on your hair for 10 minutes before you wash? How exactly do you use it?


----------



## Poohbear

Allandra said:


> Poohbear
> 
> Anytime hun.
> 
> When I moisturize my hair (prior to putting it in my protective style that will last me 5 to 7 days), I make sure to moisturize it well since I don't take it down for a while.  In the meantime, I spray it with plain ole water.
> 
> Have you ever tried braiding your own hair and wearing it like that for a week or so?  Of course twists are good too (wish I had the time / patience to sit back and twist my hair).
> 
> If you ever decide to try a bun, just don't make it tight.  I never make my tight (just smooth it out and make it look neat with a little gel and a scarf).



Yes, I've tried braids before but the next day, the braids do not look right on me. After that one time, I decided never to braid my hair again. My braids do not hang straight. the ends curl/curve up and then shrink. Plus, braids take forever to style and forever to unravel. Twists are easier and less time consuming for me.

When I wear a bun, it is not tight. I just think no matter how loose or tight my bun is, it is still causing stress on my hair strands, especially since I have uneven hair lengths.


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> Great topic!
> 
> I've been PSing almost non-stop for the past year and only managed to gain, grow or hold on to a few inches.  I actually don't know my fast my hair is growing so I don't know if I'm just a very slow grower or my hair is breaking off.
> 
> Also...
> 
> *No heat
> *Moisturize and deal daily
> *No bleaching or dyes (except henna)
> *Maintain moisture/protein balance
> 
> 
> Not sure what else to do. My hair is the same length now as it was during the summer.
> 
> Could it be I've reach my terminal length at U-shape BSL?



greenandchic looking at your hair this is what I think. I think you  need to leave the protein alone is you are using henna on your hair. I think that if you are brushing your hair you need to stop that and just finger comb your hair. I use to have the same problem until I found out that my hair didn't like protein. once I cut it out of my life I have seen retention like never before. My hair was at the same length for about 5 yrs and I never knew what it could be. I only henna once a month because I don't want to over do it and I make sure all my products I use if for moisture. I am telling you it made a great difference in my hair.


----------



## Allandra

tryingto said:


> I have been cornrowed under a wig for 2 months, now I am doing 4 weeks at a time, and need to take it down and wash this weekend, not sure if I want to use the wig again, even though this gives me the best growth, I am natural now, the longest I have been is APL, when I was relaxed, very thin and relaxed, getting a little bored now, may need to buy a new wig, or try a phony pony for a minute not sure,


tryingto

How is the 4 weeks at a time working out for you?  Are you able to moisturize your hair really good?  If you're getting bored with the wigs, try some of the protective styles members have listed in this thread.  Do you have staple products?


----------



## Allandra

lana said:


> I think my road to long hair was tough.  But in the end I figured out what works.
> 
> I use Mane & Tail Conditioner for $3.99 at Walmart as my staple prepoo, rinse out and leave in.  That stuff works. I went from ear length to shoulder length to almost MID back length.  I'm very happy.
> 
> I wear a bun about three days after wash day.  Then repeat.
> 
> Oh and I deep condition with each wash. I use Keracare Humecto and or another deep moisturizing conditioner and I keep my ends clipped by doing the trims myself.  This process works!


lana

It sounds like you are doing great.  Are you natural or relaxed.  Having staple products is wonderful.


----------



## TopShelf

I'm:

-keeping my hair in braids for 2-3 weeks at a time
-daily cowashing-
-weekly steaming with deep conditioning
-daily moisturizing with sealing
-using dye to open up my low porosity hair.


----------



## Allandra

TopShelf said:


> I'm:
> 
> -keeping my hair in braids for 2-3 weeks at a time
> -daily cowashing-
> -weekly steaming with deep conditioning
> -daily moisturizing with sealing
> -using dye to open up my low porosity hair.


TopShelf

Your routine sounds so nice and moisturizing.  Do you style your braids in any particular way?  Are you natural or relaxed?  Length?  Goal Length?


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> greenandchic looking at your hair this is what I think. I think you  need to leave the protein alone is you are using henna on your hair. I think that if you are brushing your hair you need to stop that and just finger comb your hair. I use to have the same problem until I found out that my hair didn't like protein. once I cut it out of my life I have seen retention like never before. My hair was at the same length for about 5 yrs and I never knew what it could be. I only henna once a month because I don't want to over do it and I make sure all my products I use if for moisture. I am telling you it made a great difference in my hair.



I henna once a month too and that's made a difference. Actually protein stopped the excessive breakage.  I used Aphrogee 2-Step, but its been a while since I've used it since I started using henna again.  I haven't used AO GOV in a while either.

I don't use a brush and started combing again recently because my hair was locking up with finger combing... I may have been doing it wrong.


----------



## TopShelf

Allandra said:


> @TopShelf
> 
> Your routine sounds so nice and moisturizing. Do you style your braids in any particular way? Are you natural or relaxed? Length? Goal Length?


 

I'm a natural 4a/b and I pretty much keep it like this:






My goal length is BSB. This is the longest its ever been but this was when I was relaxed, so I'm confident I can reach my goal.





My only fear now is giving myself trims or S&D's


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> I henna once a month too and that's made a difference. Actually protein stopped the excessive breakage.  I used Aphrogee 2-Step, but its been a while since I've used it since I started using henna again.  I haven't used AO GOV in a while either.
> 
> I don't use a brush and started combing again recently because my hair was locking up with finger combing... I may have been doing it wrong.



greenandchic ok now that you got it under control why keep using it? I thought it was only if there was a problem not for regular use?


----------



## DesignerCurls

Allandra said:


> @DesignerCurls
> 
> Way to go on drinking that water girl.
> 
> I was never one to be able to finger comb through all of this hair, so I always use a comb for detangling (gotta keep those shed hairs outta there).  I don't experience a lot of knots, but I get the regular tangles from shampooing my hair.  When I shampoo my hair, it's always done in the shower with my hair hanging down (to not disturb my hair too much).



Allandra thanks for the info. I wash my hair in the shower too and I am able to release shed hair. Maybe when I DC the some shed hair gets  tangled at the ends...IDK. But I went to Sally's to get a couple of combs  (they had some on sale) just to start off with.  I might order some other ones online in the future.  I hope these help!


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic ok now that you got it under control why keep using it? I thought it was only if there was a problem not for regular use?



I know of some people who use it on the regular - because it eventually wears/washes out.  I haven't used it in a while because my hair doesn't need it.


----------



## tryingto

Allandra said:


> @tryingto
> 
> How is the 4 weeks at a time working out for you? Are you able to moisturize your hair really good? If you're getting bored with the wigs, try some of the protective styles members have listed in this thread. Do you have staple products?


 
yes, I use s curl moisturizer, I soak my hair with it in the am usually, every other day, I CW, once a week, only deep condtion when I remove the cornrows, my staple products are shea butter, S curl mositurizer, vo5 strawberries and cream, and Carol's daughter Vanillia leave in conditon, I usually have very good growth when I take it down, thanks for the link to the protective styles, will pop in their right now, and thanks for this thread, now I can see you goregous hair, more often,


----------



## Mazza64

Nix08 said:


> @Mazza64 you may have already said (sorry for interjecting my 2 cents) but have you tried using seamless combs? I use the 222 from hairsense.com and LOVE it!


 
Nix08 I may have to give it a try


----------



## Poohbear

yodie

I feel your pain.  I hate those mid shaft splits too. I know it's most likely from flat ironing because when I had relaxed hair, I never saw any splits and I never flat ironed my relaxed hair. I started flat ironing when I went natural.

Now, I am starting to get back into the groove of not using heat on my natural hair. I was looking through old pictures in my album and I started using heat in 2007 which was 2 years after my big chop.

When it comes to styling, I'm going to try MissAlinaRose's method of wearing twistouts except I am not going to retwist/rebraid every night. Tuesday night, I did put my hair in two strand twists, wore them for a day, and then unravelled my hair this morning.  I just wasn't feeling them, especially the shape of my twists...and some of my ends would unravel.  So I'm just going to stick with wearing twistouts which is one of my favorite natural styles and just wear my hair in a "pineapple" on top of my head at night with a scarf to cover my hair. I hope this works for me.



yodie said:


> Allandra and Poohbear, I enjoyed the post between you two. Poohbear asked the question that I wanted to know, Allandra, how are/were you able to grow your hair so quickly? I could definitely be wrong, but I feel like 3c hair grows easier. I have 4a/b and it always seems like I'm suffering or trying to recover from a setback. My latest one was mid shaft splits. UGH!! There is nothing in the world that can save mid shaft splits, other than a pair of scissors. I keep telling myself that I need some 'glue' to hold my strand together. Maybe I need to use a light protein and ceramides more often.
> 
> I'm getting rid of all these extra products that I have around here. I'm keeping it simple and I'll sick with AO conditioners because they have ceramides in them already.
> 
> I'm not using heat at all right now, so would an AO GPB treatment twice a month be too much?





yodie said:


> Poohbear, I'm so enjoying your posts with Allandra. I have some of the same hair issues as well. I decided to leave the heat alone as well. Right now I'm wearing twists underneath a curly wig and I plan to do so for the rest of the year. I was manipulating my hair way too much before and my hair responded with breakage. I have fine strands as well and they don't like to be touched too much.
> 
> I look forward to your successful journey from this point on.
> I hope you and Allandra don't mind me being all up in your post.
> I'm cleaning out my 'product' closet today.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Allandra said:


> Is M&S moisturize & style? Do you change your style daily or do you just like to do your hair daily? I wonder if I'm the only one that styles their hair on Sunday and keep it that way until the weekend.  Do you do henna to strengthen your hair?


 
Allandra Sorry for just seeing this. M&S is moisturize and seal. I just took down my yarn braids but without them I style my hair once a week or every two weeks, usually twists or braids and lately tucked under my wig. Yes I use henna to strengthen my hair but I also love the color when I get in the sun.


----------



## yodie

Poohbear, I wondered if flat ironing caused mid shaft splits. I never had mid shaft splits when I pressed my hair. My problem with pressing is that it left my hair too straight. I used both the maxi-glide with teeth and a regular flat iron. How can flat irons cause mid shaft splits? I had them all over and couldn't figure out where they came from. 

I find that a twist out-chignon style work best for me. This is my goal hairstyle.  I don't really want to have to use the blowdryer, so I'm hiding my hair the next 2 yrs (THAT'S A LONG TIME) underneath a wig and I should have the length I want by the end of my journey. 

I'm also going to try pre-pooing with a light protein before each wash (every 2 wks). I found that washing in twists works GREAT for me. I'm sick of setbacks. No more setbacks.


----------



## Poohbear

yodie said:


> Poohbear, I wondered if flat ironing caused mid shaft splits. I never had mid shaft splits when I pressed my hair. My problem with pressing is that it left my hair too straight. I used both the maxi-glide with teeth and a regular flat iron. *How can flat irons cause mid shaft splits?* I had them all over and couldn't figure out where they came from.
> 
> I find that a twist out-chignon style work best for me. This is my goal hairstyle.  I don't really want to have to use the blowdryer, so I'm hiding my hair the next 2 yrs (THAT'S A LONG TIME) underneath a wig and I should have the length I want by the end of my journey.
> 
> I'm also going to try pre-pooing with a light protein before each wash (every 2 wks). I found that washing in twists works GREAT for me. I'm sick of setbacks. No more setbacks.



yodie

I think the flat iron causes splits because as the plates smooth down the length of a section of hair, it causes friction with the tight curves and bends of the hair strand. Even though the hair is stretched out from blowdrying, there's still small little crinkles throughout the hair strands. Looser textures have more success because the hair texture isn't as tightly coiled. The flat iron doesn't smash down their texture as much. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Lita

Allandra said:


> Lita
> 
> I have Sabino MB in my hair care stash.  It's a wonderful product although I don't use serums as much these days).  Please post some pics the next time you straighten your hair.



Allandra I will do that...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutiepiesensei

Ok so I need something to speed this along. I just noticed that my hair grows terribly slow  It's been 3 full weeks since I got a relaxer touch up and in some places on my head I kid you not there is ZERO new growth. In some other places there is not even a centimeter of new growth. If the average growth rate is 1/2 inch a month i'm nowhere close  Is there something I can do to help this? I'm still waiting for some hair vitamins to be delivered


----------



## Allandra

cutiepiesensei said:


> Ok so I need something to speed this along. I just noticed that my hair grows terribly slow  It's been 3 full weeks since I got a relaxer touch up and in some places on my head I kid you not there is ZERO new growth. In some other places there is not even a centimeter of new growth. If the average growth rate is 1/2 inch a month i'm nowhere close  Is there something I can do to help this? I'm still waiting for some hair vitamins to be delivered


cutiepiesensei

Please tell us about your regimen and the products you use.  How often do you get relaxer touch ups?


----------



## cutiepiesensei

Allandra said:


> @cutiepiesensei
> 
> Please tell us about your regimen and the products you use.  How often do you get relaxer touch ups?



I get a touch up just whenever I feel it's necessary, so usually that ranges from 12 weeks to 17 weeks. Never have I done it before 8 weeks

I wash once a week with CoN shampoo
Protein Treatment with Aphogee keratin 2 minute
DC Silk elements megasilk
Leave in Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and Chi Silk Infusion
Airdry for 20-30 minutes
Blowdry on super super low heat (if it was water it would be lukewarm lol). I tried rollersetting, but for my hair that was doing too much with it while wet. I got tons of breakage but last time I blowdried my hair I barely got any breakage. So I'm sticking with what gives me less breakage.
Put in clip in extensions
A little more chi silk infusion
Flat iron the very top that is covering the tracks.

Daily I just moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and seal with jojoba oil/silk infusion/garnier fructis anti frizz serum mixture in spray bottle. I wear up during the week in either a bun, clip, or french twist. The extensions allow me to do these styles a lot easier. I don't have much breakage, maybe 5 hairs a day?


----------



## lana

yodie said:


> @lana, I have some Mane & Tail condish in my stash. Do you let it sit on your hair for 10 minutes before you wash? How exactly do you use it?


 
yodie, actually I put it on the day before I wash, like that evening and then sleep in a bun with a scarf over it and wash the next morning.  That way I have deep conditioned dry hair overnight.  That is my prepoo.  It makes washing and conditioning with heat a dream.  I use the hooded dryer to deep condition wet hair with a moisturizing conditioner, after shampoo.

I hope that helps. My hair loves this routine.  I made BSL and now I'm on my way to MBL.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah
Allandra
Is it possible for hair to be permanently damaged from protein?  I cowashed my hair tonight and noticed parts of my hair (especially the back) is very wiry and breaks as easily as a thin cracker.  

Its been weeks since I've used a heavy protein treatment and wonder if my damaged my hair.  I moisturize constantly but I lose so much hair daily now - between the breakage and the excessive shedding I'm trying to get under control.


----------



## yodie

lana said:


> yodie, actually I put it on the day before I wash, like that evening and then sleep in a bun with a scarf over it and wash the next morning.  That way I have deep conditioned dry hair overnight.  That is my prepoo.  It makes washing and conditioning with heat a dream.  I use the hooded dryer to deep condition wet hair with a moisturizing conditioner, after shampoo.
> 
> I hope that helps. My hair loves this routine.  I made BSL and now I'm on my way to MBL.



Have you tried Aubrey Organics GPB instead of Mane & Tail? If so, has either worked better than the other?

Do you do this each time you wash? If so, how often do you wash? Do you always heat style each time you wash? 

I'm asking because I'm natural 4a/4b and right now I'm not using any heat. I'm wondering if using AO GPB or Mane & Tail as a dc prepoo on dry hair WITH EACH WASH is ok or too much. 

I'd like to get feedback from all of you ladies.


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> Shadiyah
> Allandra
> Is it possible for hair to be permanently damaged from protein?  I cowashed my hair tonight and noticed parts of my hair (especially the back) is very wiry and breaks as easily as a thin cracker.
> 
> Its been weeks since I've used a heavy protein treatment and wonder if my damaged my hair.  I moisturize constantly but I lose so much hair daily now - between the breakage and the excessive shedding I'm trying to get under control.



greenandchic
Well I can tell you this. My hair is protein sensitive. I don't use protein on my hair at all and I had to find that out the hard way. My hair started doing just like yours only thing is when I found out my hair had already fell out and that is when I was mega tek and all other things everyone was using to grow their hair. but that also answered other questions for the years that my hair seem it was not growing when I knew that my hair by then would be longer. 

So in 2008 I had to cut all my hair off and start all over again which leads me to this date. 3 yrs later I am almost bsl. I never use protein so if my hair does not get it from natural sources or the other products that i use on my hair it will not get it. The only thing I use on my hair is the henna which others have said can act like a protein. 

Now I had a little experience with sulfur some months ago and I caught that early. I used a very moisturizing conditioner that someone here suggested on the foam that cost $30.00 and I went with moroccan oil intense hydrating mask. It worked wonders and I don't try anything new anymore and just let my hair grow as it grows. 

So mines did and I had to cut it but you may be able to save some of it and cut away the back that is messed up and it is hidden under the length.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic
> Well I can tell you this. My hair is protein sensitive. I don't use protein on my hair at all and I had to find that out the hard way. My hair started doing just like yours only thing is when I found out my hair had already fell out and that is when I was mega tek and all other things everyone was using to grow their hair. but that also answered other questions for the years that my hair seem it was not growing when I knew that my hair by then would be longer.
> 
> So in 2008 I had to cut all my hair off and start all over again which leads me to this date. 3 yrs later I am almost bsl. I never use protein so if my hair does not get it from natural sources or the other products that i use on my hair it will not get it. The only thing I use on my hair is the henna which others have said can act like a protein.
> 
> Now I had a little experience with sulfur some months ago and I caught that early. I used a very moisturizing conditioner that someone here suggested on the foam that cost $30.00 and I went with moroccan oil intense hydrating mask. It worked wonders and I don't try anything new anymore and just let my hair grow as it grows.
> 
> So mines did and I had to cut it but you may be able to save some of it and cut away the back that is messed up and it is hidden under the length.



The thing its, its just part of the back of my hair that's doing this. My hair is hair multiple textures (not just curl patterns) so that makes since.  My hair felt really good post protein and now months later it feels damaged - almost heat damaged though I haven't used heat in almost 10 years.  

I never had an issue with henna so I will keep doing that.  

When you say "natural sources" what do you mean?  Natural like yogurt?  

If you could remember the name of the conditioner, that would be great. 

TIA!


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> The thing its, its just part of the back of my hair that's doing this. My hair is hair multiple textures (not just curl patterns) so that makes since.  My hair felt really good post protein and now months later it feels damaged - almost heat damaged though I haven't used heat in almost 10 years.
> 
> I never had an issue with henna so I will keep doing that.
> 
> When you say "natural sources" what do you mean?  Natural like yogurt?
> 
> If you could remember the name of the conditioner, that would be great.
> 
> TIA!



greenandchic I gave you the name of the conditioner because that is one of them and the other one was by something with a M I will look in my past post when I reached out for help. 

That is the feeling that protein overload gives you. I mean protein with like wheat germ from the products I use and what I eat. other than that I don't use protein at all. all moisturizing conditioners is what I use on my hair and I have no problems at all, never mushy or none of that. I still use silicone's on my hair as well with  no problem.

It is the one they told me about and it was not in the store that day I went for it. 
Matrix Ultra conditioning balm or Mizani Intense Moisture.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic I gave you the name of the conditioner because that is one of them and the other one was by something with a M I will look in my past post when I reached out for help.
> 
> That is the feeling that protein overload gives you. I mean protein with like wheat germ from the products I use and what I eat. other than that I don't use protein at all. all moisturizing conditioners is what I use on my hair and I have no problems at all, never mushy or none of that. I still use silicone's on my hair as well with  no problem.
> 
> It is the one they told me about and it was not in the store that day I went for it.
> Matrix Ultra conditioning balm or Mizani Intense Moisture.



I did have mushy hair which is why I tried heavy protein in the first place. I should have stuck with henna, ceramides and food based proteins.  Thanks for the product suggestions!


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic I think even if you needed protein it should have been light not jump right into the heavy stuff. I really hope you can save your hair. I think I did my hair with the mask every day until my hair felt like itself. Now I try to use it once a week if not every two weeks.


----------



## Shadiyah

Alterna Bamboo Smooth Kendi-Intense Moisture Masque

you can try this too I like their products the bamboo line is all I have tried.


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Shadiyah
> Allandra
> Is it possible for hair to be permanently damaged from protein?  I cowashed my hair tonight and noticed parts of my hair (especially the back) is very wiry and breaks as easily as a thin cracker.
> 
> Its been weeks since I've used a heavy protein treatment and wonder if my damaged my hair.  I moisturize constantly but I lose so much hair daily now - between the breakage and the excessive shedding I'm trying to get under control.



greenandchic

i am currently recovering from protein overload.  the best thing that worked to strip/break the protein down for me was mixing 2 tablespoon of table salt in 3oz of creamy conditioner and i let it sit for an hour.  i tried this mixer twice and it made my hair soft and easy to detangle without losing any hair.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

just bumping so i can get an answer to my question....after this last relaxer, i'm just a bit nervous about not seeing any new growth after this long :/


----------



## SavannahNatural

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Ok so I need something to speed this along. I just noticed that my hair grows terribly slow  It's been 3 full weeks since I got a relaxer touch up and in some places on my head I kid you not there is ZERO new growth. In some other places there is not even a centimeter of new growth. If the average growth rate is 1/2 inch a month i'm nowhere close  Is there something I can do to help this? I'm still waiting for some hair vitamins to be delivered



Hair growth is tied to our health.  So I would probably look at diet and nutrition.  If you believe you are okay in this area then I would next look at increasing water intake and start focusing on retention from the bottom up and not from the roots down.

Baby your ends.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## cutiepiesensei

@[email protected] said:


> Hair growth is tied to our health.  So I would probably look at diet and nutrition.  If you believe you are okay in this area then I would next look at increasing water intake and start focusing on retention from the bottom up and not from the roots down.
> 
> Baby your ends.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Well I eat pretty healthy honestly :/ I just need to buckle down even harder I guess. I know I don't drink enough water so I'll start there. I will start hair vitamins soon......maybe i should add biotin and a multivitamin too? It's depressing; i want to see my hair grow fast


----------



## xu93texas

Great thread!! I've been lurking and Allandra, you're hair is gorgeous!

cutiepiesensei, 
I believe you're a fellow SL challenger, right?? I just wanted to drop in and tell you ''everything is going to be all right". I think your regimen is on point and your hair IS growing. Hang in there, girl! I have to tell myself all the time that "a watched pot never boils". Even when you think you're hair isn't growing, it is. Just remain diligent and focused on your goal-the growth will come. 

I also wanted to add that you probably won't need to take hair vitamins and a multivitamin. I don't know the brand of hair vitamins you purchased, but most of them have the same vitamins and minerals as multivitamins, just in higher dosages.


----------



## newnyer

cutiepiesensie Do u know your normal growth rate? I only ask because if I'm doing any sort of manipulation to my head (rollerset, tight buns, etc) I rarely start noticing NG until about 4-5 weeks. I think it's because I stretch what little NG I have while manipulating.  Then it comes w/ a vengence all of a sudden (in my mind). Lol.  Also, starting my HHJ only a year ago I think my hair's growth rate slowed down during the winter season- last spring & summer spoiled me when it came to hair growth.  

I am SSSOOO guilty of the "watched pot" thing.  I keep getting frustrated w/ my slow growth yet I KEEP doing length checks. Talk about torture!


----------



## dargirl

dargirl said:


> Hi Allandra. Gorgeous hair! My hair is full SL. I normally wear it in loose updos, buns, and ponytails using either good hair day pins or flexi-8s. Limit combing to wash days and mostly finger comb on other days or use my Magic Star Rake comb to untangle ends before moisturizing and sealing.



Allandra
Would you mind critiquing my regimen? I really appreciate the advice you're offering in this thread but didn't really get a sense of what you thought about it. Am re-posting my regimen below:  

1. Have gone from moisturizing/sealing twice daily to once a day. 

2. Wash and DC twice a week; sometimes one of the washes is a co-wash. Always use really diluted shampoo on scalp only. Alternate light protein conditioners and moisturizing DCs. 

3. Pre-poo with coconut oil and have recently started oil rinsing to cut down on the tangles which my fine, 4b hair is prone to. 

4. Dust my ends every touch up (16 to 22wks). Gradually trimming 2 inches of damaged, over-processed ends has also really helped. 

Thanks!


----------



## caliscurls

newnyer....I was laughing when I saw your "watching the pot" comment. I am so guilty of that. Its taken what seems like forever for me to figure out that if I stick to my regime, truly leave my hair alone with low manipulation styles, and stop obsessing my hair grows fine and healthy. It's when I start paying too much attention that it ends up getting jacked from my trying to fix something that isn't really broken. Patience and TLC is key.


----------



## greenandchic

(For some reason, I thought I replied to this earlier).  



shortdub78 said:


> greenandchic
> 
> i am currently recovering from protein overload.  the best thing that worked to strip/break the protein down for me was mixing 2 tablespoon of table salt in 3oz of creamy conditioner and i let it sit for an hour.  i tried this mixer twice and it made my hair soft and easy to detangle without losing any hair.



I wonder what the salt does to the hair.  I will try that on a section to see...

Thanks for the tip!



Shadiyah said:


> Alterna Bamboo Smooth Kendi-Intense Moisture Masque
> 
> you can try this too I like their products the bamboo line is all I have tried.




I've seen the bamboo line and have wondered about that.  I may purchase some next time I need to buy hair products.

Have you used any of their shampoos?



Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic I think even if you needed protein it should have been light not jump right into the heavy stuff. I really hope you can save your hair. I think I did my hair with the mask every day until my hair felt like itself. Now I try to use it once a week if not every two weeks.



What would be a good example of a light protein?


----------



## cutiepiesensei

xu93texas and newnyer First I want to thank you both for the encouragement  It really made me feel better. Yes, I'm a SL challenger lol I like the regimen I have. I'll just stick to the hair vitamins (Country Life Maxi hair) and see how they do. 

I'm just hoping it's because of the way I'm wearing my hair. I'm wearing it in a clip or bun, but my hair does tend to lay down extremely flat at night with the help of my scarf. I really hope it's the watched pot think because I couldve sworn my hair growth rate was a bit faster than this. Still slow mind you, but faster. I remember the last time I actually measured my new growth before a touch up it was 1 inch of new growth after 10 weeks *shrug*. So either I'm tripping, my hair before wasn't relaxed well enough for me to be able to tell the difference in new growth, or my hair is seasonal.


----------



## SmilingElephant

cutiepiesensei said:


> just bumping so i can get an answer to my question....after this last relaxer, i'm just a bit nervous about not seeing any new growth after this long :/



Maybe you should try going natural My sister for YEARS stayed between NL and SL when she was relaxed....it would always break off and seemed to not grow.

When she went natural, her hair grew like a weed!!! She is now BSL stretched


----------



## SmilingElephant

Allandra said:


> That's a cute puff in your avatar pic.  I hope you are enjoying being natural.  I think it's a lot of fun.  Keep up the good work.



Allandra...i meant to respond to this long ago

Thank you for the compliment

I REALLY am enjoying being natural! I flat ironed my hair for the second time about two weeks ago and i got my hair to be really straight.....but....i forgot what to do with straight hair! I got bored with it and it started to revert so i'm back to curly now with no heat damage!

I know a lot of naturals with hair longer than mine say they don't like doing wash n go's because of the tangles...but...im trying to figure out what to do with my hair when it gets to that point because my hair loves water and wash n go's! I may resort to stretching it out with twists

In all the years of me being on this board....i have learned to plan for in advance how to handle your hair as you are growing it out (and even if you are deciding on whether to go natural or not...plan and do research far in advance) that way you won't be too caught off guard when you hit tough moments with your hair down the road. It helps out a lot!


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> (For some reason, I thought I replied to this earlier).
> 
> 
> I've seen the bamboo line and have wondered about that.  I may purchase some next time I need to buy hair products.
> 
> Have you used any of their shampoos?
> 
> 
> What would be a good example of a light protein?




The shampoo I don't buy shampoo's much. I use mixed chicks shampoo when I do shampoo and I use tresemme clarifying when I do that. 

The conditioner I use is Tesemme line or mixed chicks deep conditioner for my everyday conditioning. 

From Alterna Bamboo line I have only use the styling lotion but I want to try the mask the next time I go to get some because it is cheaper than the moroccan oil and to see if it is better or the same. 

Now the protein I think you will have to wait for one of the others to chime in for that one because I just know they have light protein conditioners out there that are not as strong. But once again I don't use it at all do not buy it.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Allandra...i meant to respond to this long ago
> 
> Thank you for the compliment
> 
> I REALLY am enjoying being natural! I flat ironed my hair for the second time about two weeks ago and i got my hair to be really straight.....but....i forgot what to do with straight hair! I got bored with it and it started to revert so i'm back to curly now with no heat damage!
> 
> I know a lot of naturals with hair longer than mine say they don't like doing wash n go's because of the tangles...but...im trying to figure out what to do with my hair when it gets to that point because my hair loves water and wash n go's! I may resort to stretching it out with twists
> 
> In all the years of me being on this board....i have learned to plan for in advance how to handle your hair as you are growing it out (and even if you are deciding on whether to go natural or not...plan and do research far in advance) that way you won't be too caught off guard when you hit tough moments with your hair down the road. It helps out a lot!



SmilingElephant I really don't understand the tangle thing unless they are going too many days with the wash n go. This is one reason why I do mines everyday and for those that can not do that they need to spray water on their hair and refresh the curl. But maybe because I have the kind of hair that just starts to detangle itself once the water hits it. 

Another thing is when people say they don't like using certain products for wash n go's because it leaves their hair crunchy. when after it dries you are suppose to style your hair. you just don't leave your hair in that dry state all crunched up.


----------



## yodie

Aubrey Organics GPB and Mane n Tail are both light protein conditioners.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I really don't understand the tangle thing unless they are going too many days with the wash n go. This is one reason why I do mines everyday and for those that can not do that they need to spray water on their hair and refresh the curl. *But maybe because I have the kind of hair that just starts to detangle itself once the water hits it.*
> 
> Another thing is when people say they don't like using certain products for wash n go's because it leaves their hair crunchy. when after it dries you are suppose to style your hair. you just don't leave your hair in that dry state all crunched up.



Yep! My hair does the same thing!!! My hair could be covered in alll the gel in the world and crunchy and buildup all over but as soon as water hits it...its all good!

I feel the same way about the styling products too....gels and other products that are for holding curls in place....will...hold. It'll dry softer especially if you put enough leave-in in your hair. And yes, after it dries just gently scrunch your hair to get rid of the crunch (aka "Scrunch Out The Crunch" or SOTC) I'm a big curl cream fan now tho...less crunch than gel!


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> @Shadiyah
> @Allandra
> Is it possible for hair to be permanently damaged from protein?  I cowashed my hair tonight and noticed parts of my hair (especially the back) is very wiry and breaks as easily as a thin cracker.
> 
> Its been weeks since I've used a heavy protein treatment and wonder if my damaged my hair.  I moisturize constantly but I lose so much hair daily now - between the breakage and the excessive shedding I'm trying to get under control.


greenandchic

That a good question.  I don't know the answer to this one.  I have never ever used a heavy duty protein (just never thought my hair needed that much protein).  I've been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 1999 (nice, mild protein).

Are you manipulating your hair daily?


----------



## Allandra

Allandra said:


> @cutiepiesensei
> 
> Please tell us about your regimen and the products you use.  How often do you get relaxer touch ups?


cutiepiesensei

I posted this a couple of days ago for you.


----------



## Allandra

dargirl said:


> @Allandra
> Would you mind critiquing my regimen? I really appreciate the advice you're offering in this thread but didn't really get a sense of what you thought about it. Am re-posting my regimen below:
> 
> 1. Have gone from moisturizing/sealing twice daily to once a day.
> 
> 2. Wash and DC twice a week; sometimes one of the washes is a co-wash. Always use really diluted shampoo on scalp only. Alternate light protein conditioners and moisturizing DCs.
> 
> 3. Pre-poo with coconut oil and have recently started oil rinsing to cut down on the tangles which my fine, 4b hair is prone to.
> 
> 4. Dust my ends every touch up (16 to 22wks). Gradually trimming 2 inches of damaged, over-processed ends has also really helped.
> 
> Thanks!


dargirl

1. Is this working for you?  When I do my protective styles, I moisturize it really good prior to putting it in a protective styles because I keep my hair that way for 5 to 7 days, so I don't moisturize daily, but I know this works for some.  Also, I don't seal my moisturizer with oil.  I just moisturize and do my protective style.

2. How is washing your hair twice a week working for you?  I wash my hair once a week (unless I've gotten it flat ironed, then I will wait about 2 weeks before washing it again - although I have waited longer than that at time).  I love using diluted shampoo because I don't think my hair needs a ton of shampoo.  Just apply it to your scalp and massage, as the suds will go down the length of your hair to clean it.

3. I've never tried oil rinsing.  Has it made a big difference in your regimen?

4. I don't feel everyone's hair needs to be dusted / trimmed that often (at least not mine).  See my dustings in my siggy (for 2011).


----------



## Dove56

truequeen06 said:


> Low heat.  I flat iron 4 times a year to dust my ends.  Also, protective styling (I love doing a conditioner bun with hair sticks.  I tend to pull my hair too tight with scrunchies and hair ties)



truequeen06

What is a conditioner bun? Sounds like something I need to do!


----------



## truequeen06

Dove56, I will cowash my hair.  When I get out the shower, I'll apply more conditioner (or leave in of choice) and then put my hair up in a bun with my hair sticks.  I usually do this when I'm cowashing frequently.


----------



## Dove56

truequeen06 said:


> Dove56, I will cowash my hair.  When I get out the shower, I'll apply more conditioner (or leave in of choice) and then put my hair up in a bun with my hair sticks.  I usually do this when I'm cowashing frequently.



Awesome! Thank you very much, I am going to start doing that.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> greenandchic
> 
> That a good question.  I don't know the answer to this one.  I have never ever used a heavy duty protein (just never thought my hair needed that much protein).  I've been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 1999 (nice, mild protein).
> 
> Are you manipulating your hair daily?




I do manipulate my hair daily. I do because there is no style that last more than 24 hours on me, especially since I go to the gym often and my hair needs to be moisturized daily.  I use a leave in on my hair daily and seal about every other day or when needed (sometimes daily).  

I do it gently - no pulling and I baggy at night.


----------



## dargirl

Thanks so much! Your questions are making me re-think a couple of things, which is always a good thing. It's so easy to go on auto-pilot without evaluating whether your regimen is really giving you the results you want...



Allandra said:


> dargirl
> 
> 1. Is this working for you?  When I do my protective styles, I moisturize it really good prior to putting it in a protective styles because I keep my hair that way for 5 to 7 days, so I don't moisturize daily, but I know this works for some.  Also, I don't seal my moisturizer with oil.  I just moisturize and do my protective style.
> 
> I think it is. When I started relaxing over a year ago, the self-relaxing quickly led to some over-processed ends which really needed the twice a day M&S. However, most of the damage has been trimmed off so my hair is much healthier now. Some days I just mist it lightly with water and apply a light coating of oil to the ends.
> 
> 2. How is washing your hair twice a week working for you?  I wash my hair once a week (unless I've gotten it flat ironed, then I will wait about 2 weeks before washing it again - although I have waited longer than that at time).  I love using diluted shampoo because I don't think my hair needs a ton of shampoo.  Just apply it to your scalp and massage, as the suds will go down the length of your hair to clean it.
> 
> Actually that was a bit of a mis-statement on my part. I wash and DC once a week. The second wash is usually just a co-wash.  It's so hot and humid in Tanzania (think DC summer weather all year-round!) that only one weekly wash would be so uncomfortable. Plus, I work out at least 4 times a week so I have to get rid of all that sweat
> 
> 3. I've never tried oil rinsing.  Has it made a big difference in your regimen?
> 
> Have only done it 3-4 times so far but it's making a huge difference. The length of my hair, especially ends, are far more supple and moisturized.
> 
> 4. I don't feel everyone's hair needs to be dusted / trimmed that often (at least not mine).  See my dustings in my siggy (for 2011).
> 
> You're probably right in that other people may not need to trim that often. However, my hair is fine and I used to have some really ugly ends which just had to go Now that the damaged hair is gone, will monitor things to see if I really need to dust that often. But I find that a 1/4 inch dusting every 8-12 weeks really helps cut down on tangling.


----------



## Allandra

cutiepiesensei said:


> I get a touch up just whenever I feel it's necessary, so usually that ranges from 12 weeks to 17 weeks. Never have I done it before 8 weeks
> 
> I wash once a week with CoN shampoo
> Protein Treatment with Aphogee keratin 2 minute
> DC Silk elements megasilk
> Leave in Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and Chi Silk Infusion
> Airdry for 20-30 minutes
> Blowdry on super super low heat (if it was water it would be lukewarm lol). I tried rollersetting, but for my hair that was doing too much with it while wet. I got tons of breakage but last time I blowdried my hair I barely got any breakage. So I'm sticking with what gives me less breakage.
> Put in clip in extensions
> A little more chi silk infusion
> Flat iron the very top that is covering the tracks.
> 
> Daily I just moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and seal with jojoba oil/silk infusion/garnier fructis anti frizz serum mixture in spray bottle. I wear up during the week in either a bun, clip, or french twist. The extensions allow me to do these styles a lot easier. I don't have much breakage, maybe 5 hairs a day?


cutiepiesensei

I loved roller setting when I was relaxed (still get roller sets as a natural now too).  What part of roller setting were you getting tons of breakage from?  I always thought roller setting was much better than blow drying, but I know everyone has to do the one that works for them.  You should definitely stick with what works for you.  What type of moisturizer is Hawaiian Silky 14?  How is the combination of jojoba oil/silk infusion/garnier fructis anti frizz serum working for your hair?  I used jojoba oil by itself, and it's a wonderful oil (never tried mixing it with a bunch of other products).  What type of clip are you using?  I stopped using those claw clips in April 2008 because it did a number on my hair.  Since you don't have much breakage / shedding, this is a good thing, and it shows your regimen is working well for you.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

@Allandra

Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is like a creamy/gellish consistency but it comes in a squirt bottle. It has mineral oil in it, but I heard a lot of good things about it on this board and it makes my hair feels soft.

I don't use jojoba just by itself because it tends to make my hair really really shiny. I don't like super shine/ greasy feel. I get lazy sometimes with sealing, because I feel like my hair does fine without it in excess

When I rollerset, the sectioning off hair and pulling taught on the roller just makes my hair break  I can't put any type of comb to my hair when soaking wet, not even widetooth. When I blowdry though, I just section off an area with my hands and do it. When I blowdry, my hair is already partially dry so I don't get breakage like that, but I know rollersets are best done on soaking wet hair, which I cant mess with. Also, my hands are in my hair less when I blowdry. I know people say blowdrying is evil, but I figured if I did it on a very low setting, it'd be better. I just blowdried yesterday and my hair turned out so soft ^_^ I just wish I could get more growth.....it's depressing when you see forums that say "my hair grew an inch in a month!!!" when my hair hasn't even grown a fourth of that lol

I use a claw clip  but I haven't seen anything too bad from it. Maybe it's because I put it up very loosely??


----------



## Eiano

Allandra said:


> cutiepiesensei
> 
> I loved roller setting when I was relaxed (still get roller sets as a natural now too).  What part of roller setting were you getting tons of breakage from?  I always thought roller setting was much better than blow drying, but I know everyone has to do the one that works for them.  You should definitely stick with what works for you.  What type of moisturizer is Hawaiian Silky 14?  How is the combination of jojoba oil/silk infusion/garnier fructis anti frizz serum working for your hair?  I used jojoba oil by itself, and it's a wonderful oil (never tried mixing it with a bunch of other products).  What type of clip are you using?  I stopped using those claw clips in April 2008 because it did a number on my hair.  Since you don't have much breakage / shedding, this is a good thing, and it shows your regimen is working well for you.



Hey Allandra,

I'm sure you've mentioned it already but this thread is out of control! haha, what moisturizer do you use? Do you just use Jojoba Oil?


----------



## Allandra

Eiano said:


> Hey Allandra,
> 
> I'm sure you've mentioned it already but this thread is out of control! haha, what moisturizer do you use? Do you just use Jojoba Oil?


Eiano 

My hair care product list and regimen are in post #221 of this thread.  Here's my list of moisturizers:

Moisturizers:
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream

I also use Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner (which I believe moisturizes my hair too).

HTH.

I don't consider jojoba oil a moisturizer.  Right now, the only oil I have in my stash is argan oil (which I only use when my hair has been flat ironed).


----------



## Allandra

cutiepiesensei said:


> @Allandra
> 
> Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is like a creamy/gellish consistency but it comes in a squirt bottle. It has mineral oil in it, but I heard a lot of good things about it on this board and it makes my hair feels soft.
> 
> I don't use jojoba just by itself because it tends to make my hair really really shiny. I don't like super shine/ greasy feel. I get lazy sometimes with sealing, because I feel like my hair does fine without it in excess
> 
> When I rollerset, the sectioning off hair and pulling taught on the roller just makes my hair break  I can't put any type of comb to my hair when soaking wet, not even widetooth. When I blowdry though, I just section off an area with my hands and do it. When I blowdry, my hair is already partially dry so I don't get breakage like that, but I know rollersets are best done on soaking wet hair, which I cant mess with. Also, my hands are in my hair less when I blowdry. I know people say blowdrying is evil, but I figured if I did it on a very low setting, it'd be better. I just blowdried yesterday and my hair turned out so soft ^_^ I just wish I could get more growth.....it's depressing when you see forums that say "my hair grew an inch in a month!!!" when my hair hasn't even grown a fourth of that lol
> 
> I use a claw clip  but I haven't seen anything too bad from it. Maybe it's because I put it up very loosely??


cutiepiesensei

I'm glad it's working well for you.


----------



## Eiano

Thanks, Allandra!
I do love the Amla & Olive.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm trying to get more serious about taking care of my hair. I would love to see my hair get to BSL.  I will be ecstatic if I can get it there. These are things that I am doing right. 

- DCing at least 1x monthly
-moisturizing and sealing ends with oil at least 1x daily
- using heat protectent when applying heat
- protective styling every now and then (wash n gos, twist outs, updos)
- dusting ends when needed

I am using heat every now and then. When I do use it I only use it once and don't use anymore heat until I wash again. I also don't know if I do enough updos to keep my ends protected.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> I'm trying to get more serious about taking care of my hair. I would love to see my hair get to BSL.  I will be ecstatic if I can get it there. These are things that I am doing right.
> 
> - DCing at least 1x monthly
> -moisturizing and sealing ends with oil at least 1x daily
> - using heat protectent when applying heat
> - protective styling every now and then (wash n gos, twist outs, updos)
> - dusting ends when needed
> 
> I am using heat every now and then. When I do use it I only use it once and don't use anymore heat until I wash again. I also don't know if I do enough updos to keep my ends protected.  I guess time will tell.


gabulldawg

How come you only dc once a month?  I deep conditioner every time I shampoo my hair (plastic cap on my head while in the shower).  It doesn't take long, and it doesn't require jumping in and out of the shower.  Why don't you try protecting your ends and see how it goes for you.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## gabulldawg

Allandra said:


> gabulldawg
> 
> How come you only dc once a month?  I deep conditioner every time I shampoo my hair (plastic cap on my head while in the shower).  It doesn't take long, and it doesn't require jumping in and out of the shower.  Why don't you try protecting your ends and see how it goes for you.  Please keep us updated.



Laziness.  lol. I do want to try weekly dcs. Do you use a DC or just any conditioner for your weekly dcs? And for how long? I will also try to protect my ends more. Any suggestions?


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> Laziness.  lol. I do want to try weekly dcs. Do you use a DC or just any conditioner for your weekly dcs? And for how long? I will also try to protect my ends more. Any suggestions?


gabulldawg

Girl, I use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner or Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner.  After I shampoo my hair, I apply the conditioner then a plastic cap, and take my shower.  Once I'm done, I rinse the conditioner out.  So, I would say about 15 to 20 minutes (depending how long I feel like staying in the shower).

There's a protective style thread with loads of suggestions and pics.  I'll bump the thread for you.


----------



## princesslocks

Allandra said:


> Lita
> 
> I have Sabino MB in my hair care stash.  It's a wonderful product although I don't use serums as much these days).  Please post some pics the next time you straighten your hair.




Allandra at what point in your Regimen would you use serums?


----------



## princesslocks

Allandra Thank you so much for the thread. You are so helpful. It's take many set back but with help and trial and error, I have a Reggie. Despite setbacks I:

Wash 1x per week
DC 1x per week
Rollerset weekly
Henna 1x per month
Pincurl and moisturizer nightly.

I'm trying to get back to Apl. I am shoulder length so my siggy pic is inaccurate.
I cut my hair in June 2011.
Is making Apl doable by May 2012?


----------



## Allandra

princesslocks said:


> @Allandra at what point in your Regimen would you use serums?


@princesslocks

When I used serums, I would only use them on my flat ironed hair (serving as a protectant prior to my hair being flat ironed).


----------



## Allandra

princesslocks said:


> @Allandra Thank you so much for the thread. You are so helpful. It's take many set back but with help and trial and error, I have a Reggie. Despite setbacks I:
> 
> Wash 1x per week
> DC 1x per week
> Rollerset weekly
> Henna 1x per month
> Pincurl and moisturizer nightly.
> 
> I'm trying to get back to Apl. I am shoulder length so my siggy pic is inaccurate.
> I cut my hair in June 2011.
> Is making Apl doable by May 2012?


princesslocks

You have a nice regimen.  You should be able to retain your length and get more (not sure how much by May 2012 since everyone's hair grows at their own rate).  I hope you are protecting those ends (so you can retain).


----------



## Garner

Great thread, Allandra!!!  Thanks for making it a sticky.


----------



## Rossy2010

Hi All,
This is the best thread for someone like me and I thank you Allandra for starting it and all the ladies who given their advice.

Here is my story... I have issues with retention. My hair grows fine but the longer it gets the thinner it becómes. I started my hair journey in 2010 I just did another chop bringing me back to SL for the second time.

Here is what Im doing..
Im relaxed
poo - nexxus moisturising shampoo
put Aphoghee 2 minutes for 30 minutes
Follow it up with Aubrey organics for 3 - 5 hours

After a week 
poo if neccesary
DC with Alter EGO for 2 hours 

After every DC, I rinse out the DC

leave in Lacio Lacio
Let it partially dry
apply a mixture of Grapeseed oil to my hair 
on the scapl I put  a mixture of JBCO, Grapeseed and jojoba
I put my hair in three - 4 cornrows and keep them for a week
From time to time i spray it with a mixture of grapseen oil, water and curl activator

This is my new regime.. when I take out my hair, i will post a pic of my new length.
Please advice me.. apart from this im taking 
biotin 1000mg 
flaxseed 
and MSM 2000
twice a day


----------



## princesslocks

Allandra thanks.  I was protective styling (buns) and then I switched to pincurling after my rollersets. If hiding those ends are going to get me to Apl then I'm on it. Let me know and thanks again. :0)


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> Hi All,
> This is the best thread for someone like me and I thank you @Allandra for starting it and all the ladies who given their advice.
> 
> Here is my story... I have issues with retention. My hair grows fine but the longer it gets the thinner it becómes. I started my hair journey in 2010 I just did another chop bringing me back to SL for the second time.
> 
> Here is what Im doing..
> Im relaxed
> poo - nexxus moisturising shampoo
> put Aphoghee 2 minutes for 30 minutes
> Follow it up with Aubrey organics for 3 - 5 hours
> 
> After a week
> poo if neccesary
> DC with Alter EGO for 2 hours
> 
> After every DC, I rinse out the DC
> 
> leave in Lacio Lacio
> Let it partially dry
> apply a mixture of Grapeseed oil to my hair
> on the scapl I put  a mixture of JBCO, Grapeseed and jojoba
> I put my hair in three - 4 cornrows and keep them for a week
> From time to time i spray it with a mixture of grapseen oil, water and curl activator
> 
> This is my new regime.. when I take out my hair, i will post a pic of my new length.
> Please advice me.. apart from this im taking
> biotin 1000mg
> flaxseed
> and MSM 2000
> twice a day


Rossy2010 Is your hair naturally thin / fine?  Have you ever thought about going natural (to gain more thickness)?  You probably don't need to keep the Aphoghee 2 minute on your hair for 30 minutes or the Aubrey Organics on your hair for 3 to 5 hours (wonder if this could be making it limp in turn causing it to look thin - just my thoughts).  I'm just one of those people that thinks one doesn't need to keep conditioners on their hair for hours at a time.  How is your spray mixture working out for your hair?


----------



## Allandra

princesslocks said:


> @Allandra thanks.  I was protective styling (buns) and then I switched to pincurling after my rollersets. If hiding those ends are going to get me to Apl then I'm on it. Let me know and thanks again. :0)


princesslocks

Protective styling works for me.  Give it a try and see how it works for your hair and if you like it (since you know we're all different).


----------



## princesslocks

Allandra said:


> princesslocks
> 
> Protective styling works for me.  Give it a try and see how it works for your hair and if you like it (since you know we're all different).



Thanks Allandra. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rossy2010

Allandra said:


> @Rossy2010 Is your hair naturally thin / fine? Have you ever thought about going natural (to gain more thickness)? You probably don't need to keep the Aphoghee 2 minute on your hair for 30 minutes or the Aubrey Organics on your hair for 3 to 5 hours (wonder if this could be making it limp in turn causing it to look thin - just my thoughts). I'm just one of those people that thinks one doesn't need to keep conditioners on their hair for hours at a time. How is your spray mixture working out for your hair?


 
I have fine hair naturally and I have thought of going natural.. But Im so afraid of losing length and i dont know if i can handle my hair in its natural state.  On my next DC I will give it a go and leave the DC for the recommended time.. I will try to do this for a a while and let you know how it goes. The spray is working fine


----------



## irisak

Oh yay it's a sticky!


----------



## Cbgo

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?



I keep it real simple

Daily protein shake and drink plenty of water.
I shampoo, condition and air dry my hair once a week, I relax (new growth only) every six months. I use Relaxed and Natural moisturizer on my hair (I don't put it on my scalp) and put my hair in a braided ponytail. And now I'm about an inch past WL. As for growth it picked back up once I went back to my daily shakes.


----------



## nysister

I wet my hair nightly and seal with JBCO and BCO on the ends. I've also started bunning about 5 days a week. My hair growth has been decent so far, but now that it's at a length where bunning is easy I find that I'm not only doing it for length retention but because I like the style, it's quick and ladylike, so all in all it works!

Nearly 3 years natural. Almost BSL. (I just trimmed)


----------



## Poohbear

Cbgo said:


> I keep it real simple
> 
> Daily protein shake and drink plenty of water.
> I shampoo, condition and air dry my hair once a week, I relax (new growth only) every six months. I use Relaxed and Natural moisturizer on my hair (I don't put it on my scalp) and put my hair in a braided ponytail. And now I'm about an inch past WL. As for growth it picked back up once I went back to my daily shakes.



Cbgo - what is the brand name of the daily protein shake that you drink?


----------



## sharifeh

Allandra

This is such a nice thread idea. Thank you. 

Ok,so I want long hair but I keep yo-yoing between APL and BSL. I don't have a problem with the actual growth part but it's my ends. They always end up see-through. I cut it blunt to try and "start over" and I can't maintain healthy ends. they always split. This is killing my progress. I've grown all the way down to BSL but I could not keep it. I do wear a lot of buns but for a long time I wasn't doing them correctly. Now I make a ponytail and wrap the hair around and pin the ends with bobby pins, is that bad.

I do rollerset a lot but I don't use any heat besides drying the rollers. With the way my ends end up looking you would think i blowdried or flatironed everyday but I don't even own that equipment. Literally when I got my last touch up the lady was like are you sure you don't blow dry your hair?"  I don't, I really don't. How is it that my ends look that bad? 


I've also been guilty of letting salons trim me. They always cut off too much, that's not happening anymore. I'm going to trim or let my sister trim. 
Here's what else I'm doing:
My last touch up was Feb 4th. Since then I've decided to introduce Aveda Damage Remedy into my life. I really want stronger hair that can retain length. We'll see what happens. 

Wash twice a week. 
Roller set once a week
Products: Aveda Damage Remedy full line 
AO conditioners, Alter Ego Garlic 
Moisturize and seal every few days 

So Allandra, how did you maintain your ends when you were relaxed? This question is for anyone actually. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allandra

Cbgo said:


> I keep it real simple
> 
> Daily protein shake and drink plenty of water.
> I shampoo, condition and air dry my hair once a week, I relax (new growth only) every six months. I use Relaxed and Natural moisturizer on my hair (I don't put it on my scalp) and put my hair in a braided ponytail. And now I'm about an inch past WL. As for growth it picked back up once I went back to my daily shakes.


Cbgo

I love simple, and it shows it's working GREAT for you.    What's your hair goal length?


----------



## Allandra

nysister said:


> I wet my hair nightly and seal with JBCO and BCO on the ends. I've also started bunning about 5 days a week. My hair growth has been decent so far, but now that it's at a length where bunning is easy I find that I'm not only doing it for length retention but because I like the style, it's quick and ladylike, so all in all it works!
> 
> Nearly 3 years natural. Almost BSL. (I just trimmed)


nysister

What is jbco and bco (been around for a while, but I still don't know all of the abbreviations, sorry)?  I love buns.  are you moving yours around so it doesn't get stressed from placing it in the same spot?  You know I love natural.


----------



## nysister

Allandra said:


> @nysister
> 
> What is jbco and bco (been around for a while, but I still don't know all of the abbreviations, sorry)?  I love buns.  *are you moving yours around so it doesn't get stressed from placing it in the same spot*?  You know I love natural.




Oh I forgot about that! Thanks!

JBCO= Jamaican Black Castor Oil 

I meant to just say CO for the other one. (Castor Oil) I'd use it alone but it's rather gucky and JBCO makes my hair soft so I keep it stocked! It's one of the first things I put down on my travel pack lists.


----------



## Allandra

sharifeh said:


> @Allandra
> 
> This is such a nice thread idea. Thank you.
> 
> Ok,so I want long hair but I keep yo-yoing between APL and BSL. I don't have a problem with the actual growth part but it's my ends. They always end up see-through. I cut it blunt to try and "start over" and I can't maintain healthy ends. they always split. This is killing my progress. I've grown all the way down to BSL but I could not keep it. I do wear a lot of buns but for a long time I wasn't doing them correctly. Now I make a ponytail and wrap the hair around and pin the ends with bobby pins, is that bad.
> 
> I do rollerset a lot but I don't use any heat besides drying the rollers. With the way my ends end up looking you would think i blowdried or flatironed everyday but I don't even own that equipment. Literally when I got my last touch up the lady was like are you sure you don't blow dry your hair?"  I don't, I really don't. How is it that my ends look that bad?
> 
> 
> I've also been guilty of letting salons trim me. They always cut off too much, that's not happening anymore. I'm going to trim or let my sister trim.
> Here's what else I'm doing:
> My last touch up was Feb 4th. Since then I've decided to introduce Aveda Damage Remedy into my life. I really want stronger hair that can retain length. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Wash twice a week.
> Roller set once a week
> Products: Aveda Damage Remedy full line
> AO conditioners, Alter Ego Garlic
> Moisturize and seal every few days
> 
> So Allandra, how did you maintain your ends when you were relaxed? This question is for anyone actually.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


sharifeh

What type of bobby pins are you using for your buns?  I don't like the metal ones.  I like the plastic Good Hair Day Pins (been using those for years). 

When you do your roller sets, are you smoothing your hair out really good prior to rollering each section?  When I used to do my own roller sets, I always used a fine tooth comb on each section prior to rolling it up (the ends had to be smooth in order to dry smooth).

I maintain my natural ends the same way I used to maintain my relaxed ends.  I protect that bad boys (protective styles).  My regimen is post #221 in this thread.


----------



## Cbgo

I use Designer Whey or any kind of soy milk when I want a latte. I do dress up the protein shake sometimes with fruit and spinach.


----------



## Cbgo

Allandra said:


> @Cbgo
> 
> I love simple, and it shows it's working GREAT for you.    What's your hair goal length?



It was WL, but since I met that goal, I'm now focusing on healthier thicker ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Rossy2010 said:


> I have fine hair naturally and I have thought of going natural.. But Im so afraid of losing length and i dont know if i can handle my hair in its natural state.  On my next DC I will give it a go and leave the DC for the recommended time.. I will try to do this for a a while and let you know how it goes. The spray is working fine



Have you tried stretching your relaxers? When i started stretching and texlaxing from bone straight my hair started to thicken...but it left my ends looking thinner than the top of my hair. In fact my driver's license pic shows the different thickness in my hair when i was relaxed...i shudder everytime i look at it

However now that i'm natural...all of my hair is thick...not just the roots

Try castor oil as well!


----------



## SmilingElephant

sharifeh said:


> Allandra
> 
> This is such a nice thread idea. Thank you.
> 
> Ok,so I want long hair but I keep yo-yoing between APL and BSL. I don't have a problem with the actual growth part but it's my ends. They always end up see-through. I cut it blunt to try and "start over" and I can't maintain healthy ends. they always split. This is killing my progress. I've grown all the way down to BSL but I could not keep it. I do wear a lot of buns but for a long time I wasn't doing them correctly. Now I make a ponytail and wrap the hair around and pin the ends with bobby pins, is that bad.
> 
> I do rollerset a lot but I don't use any heat besides drying the rollers. With the way my ends end up looking you would think i blowdried or flatironed everyday but I don't even own that equipment. Literally when I got my last touch up the lady was like are you sure you don't blow dry your hair?"  I don't, I really don't. How is it that my ends look that bad?
> 
> 
> I've also been guilty of letting salons trim me. They always cut off too much, that's not happening anymore. I'm going to trim or let my sister trim.
> Here's what else I'm doing:
> My last touch up was Feb 4th. Since then I've decided to introduce Aveda Damage Remedy into my life. I really want stronger hair that can retain length. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Wash twice a week.
> Roller set once a week
> Products: Aveda Damage Remedy full line
> AO conditioners, Alter Ego Garlic
> Moisturize and seal every few days
> 
> So Allandra, how did you maintain your ends when you were relaxed? This question is for anyone actually.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



How often do you clarify? You might have buildup on your ends.


----------



## sharifeh

Allandra 
Yes I do use the hair ripping metal pins. I've never even heard of plastic bobby pins, I think you just changed my life. 
Are you talking about these? http://www.amazon.com/Good-Hair-Days-Magic-Grip-Hairpins/dp/B0041TDMZ6

I'll go get some. 

SmilingElephant 
that's a very plausible theory.
I hardly ever clarify to be honest. what did you use when you were relaxed and how often did you do it?


----------



## Rossy2010

SmilingElephant said:


> Have you tried stretching your relaxers? When i started stretching and texlaxing from bone straight my hair started to thicken...but it left my ends looking thinner than the top of my hair. In fact my driver's license pic shows the different thickness in my hair when i was relaxed...i shudder everytime i look at it
> 
> However now that i'm natural...all of my hair is thick...not just the roots
> 
> Try castor oil as well!


 
Thank you SmilingElephant I have tried to stretch relaxers the last was 21 weeks which led to my minichop.. Im using JBCO in my DCs


----------



## SmilingElephant

sharifeh said:


> Allandra
> Yes I do use the hair ripping metal pins. I've never even heard of plastic bobby pins, I think you just changed my life.
> Are you talking about these? http://www.amazon.com/Good-Hair-Days-Magic-Grip-Hairpins/dp/B0041TDMZ6
> 
> I'll go get some.
> 
> SmilingElephant
> that's a very plausible theory.
> I hardly ever clarify to be honest. what did you use when you were relaxed and how often did you do it?



I used either ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo or Suave Clarifying or V05 clarifying shampoos, i clarified once a month at least


----------



## winona

[USER=107769 said:
			
		

> sharifeh[/USER];15442115]Allandra
> Yes I do use the hair ripping metal pins. I've never even heard of plastic bobby pins, I think you just changed my life.
> Are you talking about these? http://www.amazon.com/Good-Hair-Days-Magic-Grip-Hairpins/dp/B0041TDMZ6
> 
> I'll go get some.
> 
> SmilingElephant
> that's a very plausible theory.
> I hardly ever clarify to be honest. what did you use when you were relaxed and how often did you do it?



I believe those are what she is talking about  You can get them from local drugstore, sally's, probably BSS too  My good days never snag.  I also use steel hair pins from plainlydressed.com.  My Mac won't allow me to go to the site anymore but I am sure you probably can get them other places too

Steel hair pins http://www.mennonitemaiden.com/amish-hairpins-3quo3.html


----------



## Allandra

sharifeh said:


> @Allandra
> Yes I do use the hair ripping metal pins. I've never even heard of plastic bobby pins, I think you just changed my life.
> Are you talking about these? http://www.amazon.com/Good-Hair-Days-Magic-Grip-Hairpins/dp/B0041TDMZ6
> 
> I'll go get some.


sharifeh

Yes that's what I'm referring to.  I hope they work well for you.  I've been using them for years, and I love them.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?



Thank you so much for this thread. Here is my current regimen, please tell me  what can I do to improve it?

* I'm current BKT'd (Brazilian Keratin Treatment).  I'm going on year 2 being fully BKT'd. I was natural previously for 2 years.

**Pre poo: *Pre (Silk Dream Hair Care line)

**Deep Condition *with WEN Fig./Aussie 3 min Deep Conditioner if I'm out of Wen.
*I Deep condition for 2 hours with no heat. Twice a week. I apply my DC and put on a Plastic shower cap.

*If  I decide to deep condition my hair with heat : I do it once a week.    The process is the same as above except  for the first 15 mins I sit  under the dryer and then the rest of the 1h45 with no heat.
​* After I rince my deep conditioner. I have a Keratin conditioner(keratin Perfect) that I apply for 2 mins and then rince.


*  I have a spray (Keratin Perfect) which I lightly apply and then I apply  Keratin Booster(blow dry cream). Of course all of these contain  keratin.

* I blow dry my hair. Then, I apply my heat  protectant and Flat iron my hair. When all done I apply a  pure Argan Oil on  the hair. Flat iron on 250-300 max. I do not touch up with the flat iron or anything until the next wash.

** Leave in: *  I apply Hairveda ends hydration on my all over my hair and seal with  Pure argan oil. I focus on my ends.Twice a day once int he morning and then  before bedtime.

** Protective Style:*  My hair is pulled in a pony tail and I make sure not to pull back to  hard. Then I roll my tail, hid my ends and put a hair crunchy ( round  ones). At bed time hair is covered with silk scarf. I also use no pins,  and I use Snag free elastics.

**Vitamins:* Nioxin Recharge Twice a day. Once with a Multi Vitamin in the morning and at night I take Nioxin alone.

* I dust my own ends. Once every 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Allandra

BlackHairDiva said:


> Thank you so much for this thread. Here is my current regimen, please tell me  what can I do to improve it?
> 
> * I'm current BKT'd (Brazilian Keratin Treatment).  I'm going on year 2 being fully BKT'd. I was natural previously for 2 years.
> 
> **Pre poo: *Pre (Silk Dream Hair Care line)
> 
> **Deep Condition *with WEN Fig./Aussie 3 min Deep Conditioner if I'm out of Wen.
> *I Deep condition for 2 hours with no heat. Twice a week. I apply my DC and put on a Plastic shower cap.
> 
> *If  I decide to deep condition my hair with heat : I do it once a week.    The process is the same as above except  for the first 15 mins I sit  under the dryer and then the rest of the 1h45 with no heat.
> ​* After I rince my deep conditioner. I have a Keratin conditioner(keratin Perfect) that I apply for 2 mins and then rince.
> 
> 
> *  I have a spray (Keratin Perfect) which I lightly apply and then I apply  Keratin Booster(blow dry cream). Of course all of these contain  keratin.
> 
> * I blow dry my hair. Then, I apply my heat  protectant and Flat iron my hair. When all done I apply a  pure Argan Oil on  the hair. Flat iron on 250-300 max. I do not touch up with the flat iron or anything until the next wash.
> 
> ** Leave in: *  I apply Hairveda ends hydration on my all over my hair and seal with  Pure argan oil. I focus on my ends.Twice a day once int he morning and then  before bedtime.
> 
> ** Protective Style:*  My hair is pulled in a pony tail and I make sure not to pull back to  hard. Then I roll my tail, hid my ends and put a hair crunchy ( round  ones). At bed time hair is covered with silk scarf. I also use no pins,  and I use Snag free elastics.
> 
> **Vitamins:* Nioxin Recharge Twice a day. Once with a Multi Vitamin in the morning and at night I take Nioxin alone.
> 
> * I dust my own ends. Once every 3 to 4 months.


BlackHairDiva

I don't know anything about BKT.  How is that working out for your hair?  Are you only doing one protective style?  Having a variety of protect styles is good so you don't place stress in the same areas of your hair / scalp.

What is your hair length and hair length goal?

Are you retaining length with your regimen?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Allandra said:


> @BlackHairDiva
> 
> I don't know anything about BKT.  How is that working out for your hair?  Are you only doing one protective style?  Having a variety of protect styles is good so you don't place stress in the same areas of your hair / scalp.
> 
> What is your hair length and hair length goal?
> 
> Are you retaining length with your regimen?



BKT is the best I ever did to my hair. Its been a blessing so far. I use a lot less heat than I ever did before and most of all I do retain lenght. THe sides are APL (This is an all time record.) 

The front is between collar bone and APL. The back is  a little past BSL.

When I first starting lurking the forum back in 2004, my goal was to be APL all around. My current hair goal is MBL all around.I'm also focusing on moisture, texture and health. I'm happy with my thickness. I'm open to trying other oils. I love argan oil, but it lightens hair. I want to keep my hair jet black.

Protective styles...I don't have a variety of them. My hair is slicked back in a bun.. Pony tail not to tight, so the hair is slightly loose.


----------



## Lita

I'm glad this is a sticky..

.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princesslocks

princesslocks said:


> Thanks Allandra. I'll give it a try.



Allandra forgot to mention my hair goal. Short term: Apl 
Long term: MBL

Thanks again for the thread. it's motivating.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Is there anything else I can do about my regiment to improve and acheive my goal?




Allandra said:


> @BlackHairDiva
> 
> I don't know anything about BKT.  How is that working out for your hair?  Are you only doing one protective style?  Having a variety of protect styles is good so you don't place stress in the same areas of your hair / scalp.
> 
> What is your hair length and hair length goal?
> 
> Are you retaining length with your regimen?


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still working on WL. I am trying to keep an eye on my ends and make sure they are healthy.


----------



## Shadiyah

I really think I have been touching the shampoo too much. I am use to co washing everyday or every other day. No shampoo for at least every 2 weeks and now I have been grabbing it some times twice in a week.


----------



## Allandra

BlackHairDiva said:


> BKT is the best I ever did to my hair. Its been a blessing so far. I use a lot less heat than I ever did before and most of all I do retain lenght. THe sides are APL (This is an all time record.)
> 
> The front is between collar bone and APL. The back is  a little past BSL.
> 
> When I first starting lurking the forum back in 2004, my goal was to be APL all around. My current hair goal is MBL all around.I'm also focusing on moisture, texture and health. I'm happy with my thickness. I'm open to trying other oils. I love argan oil, but it lightens hair. I want to keep my hair jet black.
> 
> Protective styles...I don't have a variety of them. My hair is slicked back in a bun.. Pony tail not to tight, so the hair is slightly loose.


@BlackHairDiva

That's good that you are retaining length, so your regimen is working for you.

Having a variety of protective styles works well (so hair isn't stressed in the same place over and over).


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> I really think I have been touching the shampoo too much. I am use to co washing everyday or every other day. No shampoo for at least every 2 weeks and now I have been grabbing it some times twice in a week.



What kind do you use?


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> I really think I have been touching the shampoo too much. I am use to co washing everyday or every other day. No shampoo for at least every 2 weeks and now I have been grabbing it some times twice in a week.


@Shadiyah

There's nothing wrong with skipping the shampoo at times.  I even find myself skipping it sometimes (especially once I'm in the shower and realize I didn't place it in the shower with my other hair care items  ).  I like shampoos that don't contain sulfates.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> @Shadiyah
> 
> There's nothing wrong with skipping the shampoo at times.  I even find myself skipping it sometimes (especially once I'm in the shower and realize I didn't place it in the shower with my other hair care items  ).  I like shampoos that don't contain sulfates.



Allandra that is the thing I have not stop using sulfate free shampoo yet. Mixed Chicks now make one so I will be purchasing it to start that journey of sulfate free. But I still use cones.


----------



## yodie

I'm realizing that achieiving long (healthy) hair is more of a mindset for me. 
I'm learning that I can't try ever product under the sun and I can't jump on every bandwagon. I have to keep it simple, find staple products and leave my hair alone. 

I'm wiggin' it for the rest of this year. 
Underneath my wig I wear twists. I also wash my hair in twists. This helps tremendously. 

*Current Regimen*
I DC on dry hair. I use AO GPB every other week. Apply Nioxin to my scalp and either cw the rest of my hair or use Moisture retention shampoo. I apply my leave-in on top of my twists, unravel each one, lightly detangle, apply either Shea hemp growth butter or Crisco and re-twist. Simple! 

*Shampoo *
I like Design Essentials moisture retention for my hair and Nioxin for my scalp. Both have sulfates. I will primarily condition wash from now on. 

*DC*
Aubrey's HSR and GPB. These products allow me to take advantage of protein, moisture and ceramides. I'm no longer a fan of buying everything. 

*Leave-In*
Tiiva Naturals or Kinky Curly Knot Today (Love Knot Today)

_*Twist my hair with*_
Tiiva Shea Hemp or Crisco.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra that is the thing I have not stop using sulfate free shampoo yet. Mixed Chicks now make one so I will be purchasing it to start that journey of sulfate free. But I still use cones.


Shadiyah

Girl, what on earth are you doing using shampoos with sulfates?  I haven't used a shampoo with sulfates since goodness knows when.  I enjoy sulfate free shampoos since they're so much more gentler on the hair, and they don't make the hair a tangled mess.  Where are you using cones in your regimen?  I still love cones, but it's been a while since I've used any (thanks to argan oil).


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> I'm realizing that achieiving long (healthy) hair is more of a mindset for me.
> I'm learning that I can't try ever product under the sun and I can't jump on every bandwagon. I have to keep it simple, find staple products and leave my hair alone.
> 
> I'm wiggin' it for the rest of this year.
> Underneath my wig I wear twists. I also wash my hair in twists. This helps tremendously.
> 
> *Current Regimen*
> I DC on dry hair. I use AO GPB every other week. Apply Nioxin to my scalp and either cw the rest of my hair or use Moisture retention shampoo. I apply my leave-in on top of my twists, unravel each one, lightly detangle, apply either Shea hemp growth butter or Crisco and re-twist. Simple!
> 
> *Shampoo *
> I like Design Essentials moisture retention for my hair and Nioxin for my scalp. Both have sulfates. I will primarily condition wash from now on.
> 
> *DC*
> Aubrey's HSR and GPB. These products allow me to take advantage of protein, moisture and ceramides. I'm no longer a fan of buying everything.
> 
> *Leave-In*
> Tiiva Naturals or Kinky Curly Knot Today (Love Knot Today)
> 
> _*Twist my hair with*_
> Tiiva Shea Hemp or Crisco.


yodie

I really do think simple is best and using minimal products.  Please keep us informed on how simple works for you.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> Girl, what on earth are you doing using shampoos with sulfates?  I haven't used a shampoo with sulfates since goodness knows when.  I enjoy sulfate free shampoos since they're so much more gentler on the hair, and they don't make the hair a tangled mess.  Where are you using cones in your regimen?  I still love cones, but it's been a while since I've used any (thanks to argan oil).



Allandra oh before I forget I didn't mention the argan oil I got from a friend from Morocco and gave me some from her stash. she gets the oil that is done the old fashion way, you know with the animal and them pooping the nuts out lol. 

Ok the sulfate shampoo... the only sulfate free shampoo I tried was kinky curly come clean and it made my hair so tangled. I could not stand it and my hair just felt so dry. I had to remember why I never switched over. now that mixed chicks has theirs out I will switch over to that one and it will fall right in line of what I use because I have it down right now as to what products I will use on my hair and not searching anymore. the only thing that I will change up is the oils I put on my hair for the night or deep conditioner. I will not use heat at all so no flat ironing my hair at all.


----------



## ladysaraii

Hi Allandra

Thanks for this thread!

SO I have a question about tangles/matting.  I'm a natural, about APL in some places, probably 4a

I dont use sulfate shampoos, I mostly use ayurvedic powders or shampoo bars.  

How do you prevent your  hair from matting?  I didn't have this probalem with my transitioning hair, but my natural hairs just want to mate like bunny rabbits.  So if I wear buns, I tend to get matted clumps.  Should i try blowdrying?  I tend to let my hair airdry (not loose though).  Should I add more leave in conditioner after?  I dont really comb after I wash, any detangling happens before.

Thanks!


----------



## Allandra

ladysaraii said:


> Hi @Allandra
> 
> Thanks for this thread!
> 
> SO I have a question about tangles/matting.  I'm a natural, about APL in some places, probably 4a
> 
> I dont use sulfate shampoos, I mostly use ayurvedic powders or shampoo bars.
> 
> How do you prevent your  hair from matting?  I didn't have this probalem with my transitioning hair, but my natural hairs just want to mate like bunny rabbits.  So if I wear buns, I tend to get matted clumps.  Should i try blowdrying?  I tend to let my hair airdry (not loose though).  Should I add more leave in conditioner after?  I dont really comb after I wash, any detangling happens before.
> 
> Thanks!


ladysaraii

You're welcome.

I've never had my hair matt, but I always detangle my hair once it's  coated in conditioner (from there I rinse out the conditioner, add my  leave in and moisturizer and put in my protective style and air dry, not  sure if you should blow dry or not).  BTW, I don't use ayurvedic  powders or shampoo bars, so I'm not familiar with those items.

When are you conditioning your hair?  Can you detangle it while it's coated in conditioner?


----------



## ladysaraii

Allandra said:


> @ladysaraii
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I've never had my hair matt, but I always detangle my hair once it's coated in conditioner (from there I rinse out the conditioner, add my leave in and moisturizer and put in my protective style and air dry, not sure if you should blow dry or not). BTW, I don't use ayurvedic powders or shampoo bars, so I'm not familiar with those items.
> 
> When are you conditioning your hair? Can you detangle it while it's coated in conditioner?


 

Thanks for responding.

I usually pre-poo with oil, shampoo (or wash with powders), then DC.  I used to detangle it in the showerwith some cheapie conditoiner, but then I heard it wasnt a good idea to do that in that shower.

The tangling problems seem to start later, like once its dry, say if I put my hair in a bun, I'll notice it wants to mat or start tangling. This seems to happen no matter how tangled my hair is after I wash.   Maybe I need to look into other ways to dry my hair to help keep the strands from separating.


----------



## Allandra

ladysaraii said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> I usually pre-poo with oil, shampoo (or wash with powders), then DC.  I used to detangle it in the showerwith some cheapie conditoiner, *but then I heard it* wasnt a good idea to do that in that shower.
> 
> The tangling problems seem to start later, like once its dry, say if I put my hair in a bun, I'll notice it wants to mat or start tangling. This seems to happen no matter how tangled my hair is after I wash.   Maybe I need to look into other ways to dry my hair to help keep the strands from separating.


ladysaraii

(at the bolded) Was it working for you?  I only detangle my hair in the shower because it works for me.


----------



## ladysaraii

Allandra said:


> @ladysaraii
> 
> (at the bolded) Was it working for you? I only detangle my hair in the shower because it works for me.


 

It was (at least when I was transitioning), but I was afraid I was losing too much hair which is why I stopped.


----------



## illustrioussplendor

I know most people say they are bad for you but I always get great retention from micro braids and kinky twists. Right now I'm. Doing wigs and halfwigs but I have HIH syndrome really bad and the fact that wigs have to be removed doesn't help. So I'm thinking about sew ins or crochet braids just to change things up and keep my hands out of my hair. (My real hair at least).


----------



## Shadiyah

I know I said that I was not trying to trim my hair this turn and I was calendar in for that trim last month and I have been doing everything I could to hold on to those ends. 

late last night I trimmed my hair and my curls are so bouncy. I am really hope by the end of next month I get it back lol. I length check again in June and I am hopping no trim is needed. we will see.


----------



## gabulldawg

Allandra I have been using your DC method for the past two Weeks/washes and I love it!! So convenient and effective! Thank you so much for your suggestion!


----------



## Shadiyah

I did a ACV rinse and now sitting with my Moroccan Oil intense hydrating mask deep conditioner. I didn't want to take any chances on my curls for tomorrow lol. 

Still babying those ends for growth retention. 3 years and counting will not get worried until 4 years if I am not at least MBL or more. I am hoping for WL but I will take MBL at that mile.


----------



## greenandchic

I started baggying my hair and it really makes a difference.  I just sleep with a shower cap on my head with a scarf to tie it all down. I think I will do this 4 nights a week while baggying the ends on the alternate nights.


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> @Allandra I have been using your DC method for the past two Weeks/washes and I love it!! So convenient and effective! Thank you so much for your suggestion!


gabulldawg

Are you referring to dc on dry hair (which I actually got from the back of the Aubrey Organics GPB bottle) or dc in the shower with a plastic cap?  Glad it's working for you.


----------



## gabulldawg

Allandra said:


> @gabulldawg
> 
> Are you referring to dc on dry hair (which I actually got from the back of the Aubrey Organics GPB bottle) or dc in the shower with a plastic cap?  Glad it's working for you.



I meant the dc in the shower. Can you elaborate on the dc on dry hair? Is that prior to washing? I used to do that, but don't do it consistently. I'm assuming you either do one or the other? Or do you do both? thanks again!


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> I meant the dc in the shower. Can you elaborate on the dc on dry hair? Is that prior to washing? I used to do that, but don't do it consistently. I'm assuming you either do one or the other? Or do you do both? thanks again!


gabulldawg

I talked about it in this post.  I do either one or the other.


----------



## yodie

I decided to take down my twists before washing my hair. Ugh! Today was the first day that I wished I had a relaxer. Lol! 

My ends are thicker than the rest of my hair. I noticed more curly end type of breakage as I tried to detangle the ends of my hair. Does this mean that my ends need to be trimmed? My ends were easier to comb after I put Crisco on them. I've been washing my hair in twists the last month, so maybe this is shed hair. Not sure. Any ideas? I usually undo each twist after I wash and detangle and I don't have as much breakage or shed hair as I did today when I washed my hair without twists. 

I'm hiding my hair right now and I had alot of mid shaft splits before I went into hiding. Trying to cut it little by little, but I'm wondering if this is why my ends are uber thick. 

I'm going back to washing in twists. Its just easier for me. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> I decided to take down my twists before washing my hair. Ugh! Today was the first day that I wished I had a relaxer. Lol!
> 
> My ends are thicker than the rest of my hair. I noticed more curly end type of breakage as I tried to detangle the ends of my hair. Does this mean that my ends need to be trimmed? My ends were easier to comb after I put Crisco on them. I've been washing my hair in twists the last month, so maybe this is shed hair. Not sure. Any ideas? I usually undo each twist after I wash and detangle and I don't have as much breakage or shed hair as I did today when I washed my hair without twists.
> 
> I'm hiding my hair right now and I had alot of mid shaft splits before I went into hiding. Trying to cut it little by little, but I'm wondering if this is why my ends are uber thick.
> 
> I'm going back to washing in twists. Its just easier for me.
> 
> Any ideas?


yodie

So, why did you wish you had a relaxer?

When were you trying to detangle the ends of your hair (hoping you didn't attempt this on dry / unstraightened hair)?

Why are you putting Crisco on your ends?  I've never used Crisco on my hair (and I don't plan on it), but I thought the ladies were doing it to keep their straightened hair from reverting after flat ironing (unless I read / understood it wrong).

There's a difference in shed hair and breakage, which one are you experiencing?  Shed hair will definitely accumulate when one doesn't comb their hair often.

If washing in twists are easier for you, do what works for you (was there a reason why you changed / stopped?).


----------



## Allandra

One of my friends / colleagues also goes to Reniece.  Like me, she keeps her hair care regimen simple and has minimal staple products.  She goes to Reniece less often than me, and her hair is thriving, but she does take good care of her hair.  She's barely needed her hair dusted (look at her lovely ends).  She always says 'this hair of mine belongs to you and Reniece, thank you, thank you, thank you'.  She's so sweet and kind.  Keeping it simple is working well for her.


----------



## longhairdreaming

How I wish Reniece was accepting new clients. I want to send my sister to her so bad 'cause her work is amazing!


----------



## yodie

@Allandra, I decided to give my hair a 'thorough wash' and decided to remove the twists before I washed. Then I detangled my wet, newly washed hair and the ends seemed thick and poofier than the rest of my hair. I'm just wondering if they need to be cut. After I detangled, I applied leave in and used Crisco as sort of a hair butter so my air dried twist would stay moist. I didn't use any heat because right now I'm wearing my hair in twists underneath a wig.

Why did I wish I had a relaxer? The detangling process. Usually my hair isn't that bad with detangling but yesterday must have been a challenge because of either of the following:

1. I removed my twists before washing.
2. My ends need to be trimmed (the poofy ends)
3. I rinsed my hair under the sink. (Can't do this anymore)

So, I broke from my new regimen that seemed to be working for me. (Washing in twists)
I can't really tell if I had breakage or shedding. The strands are short curly o's from the ends of my hair. I had alot this time because of the way I washed and detangled. 

p.s. I noticed that I had alot of less short curly O's in the shower during my shampoo. So, that must mean that using light protein every other week is helping my hair.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra, I decided to give my hair a 'thorough wash' and decided to remove the twists before I washed. Then I detangled my wet, newly washed hair and the ends seemed thick and poofier than the rest of my hair. I'm just wondering if they need to be cut. After I detangled, I applied leave in and used Crisco as sort of a hair butter so my air dried twist would stay moist. I didn't use any heat because right now I'm wearing my hair in twists underneath a wig.
> 
> Why did I wish I had a relaxer? The detangling process. Usually my hair isn't that bad with detangling but yesterday must have been a challenge because of either of the following:
> 
> 1. I removed my twists before washing.
> 2. My ends need to be trimmed (the poofy ends)
> 3. I rinsed my hair under the sink. (Can't do this anymore)
> 
> So, I broke from my new regimen that seemed to be working for me. (Washing in twists)
> I can't really tell if I had breakage or shedding. The strands are short curly o's from the ends of my hair. I had alot this time because of the way I washed and detangled.
> 
> p.s. I noticed that I had alot of less short curly O's in the shower during my shampoo. So, that must mean that using light protein every other week is helping my hair.


yodie

When I shampoo / condition my own hair, I NEVER do it in a sink.  If it's not something that you normally do (and that works for you), stay away from it.  Doing my hair in the shower keeps it flowing down and doesn't allow it to get all tangled up.

When you put your twists in, was your hair detangled?  What's getting your hair so tangled?  I hope you're gently detangling with a wide tooth comb.  I don't like to shampoo my hair in twists or braids (tried it once and hated it), but I know it works for some.  I just do mine in two sections (sometimes three).

I don't understand why you think poofy ends need to be trimmed.

Is this what you're doing:

pre-poo or deep condition on dry hair (which ever one you do)

shampoo with diluted shampoo (mix in an applicator bottle and apply to scalp and 
massage, the suds will run down the length of the hair)

condition (detangle while condition is in hair with a wide tooth comb)

rinse

moisturize

twist hair


----------



## Rossy2010

So here is my starting pic. I finally had to cut t off back to NL

My updated regime
poo - nexxus moisturising shampoo
put Aphoghee 2 minutes for 30 minutes
Follow it up with Aubrey organics for 1 hours

After a week 
poo if neccesary
DC with Alter EGO for 1 hour or Mizani Fulfly ( i think this is the what I can call My Condish!!) will keep ya posted

After every DC, I rinse out the DC

leave in Lacio Lacio
Let it partially dry
apply a mixture of Grapeseed oil to my hair 
on the scalp sulfur mix, moisture and seal then I put my hair in three - 4 cornrows and keep them for a week
From time to time i spray it with a mixture of grapseen oil, water and curl activator


biotin 1000mg x 2
flaxseed 
and MSM 1500 x2

I will post an updated pic three months from now or as soon as I relax.


----------



## yodie

Allandra, 

I use a wide tooth and a fine tooth comb to detangle. For some reason I feel like I need to be able to comb my ends with a fine tooth comb. That's one of my problems. 

Rinsing under the faucet is a no-no. I think this is what caused major tangling issues for me.

I pretty much follow the regimen you listed, except I wash and DC with my twists in. I undo each one after I get out of the shower, detangle, apply leave in/butter and then retwist. 

I strayed far away from my regimen yesterday and it cost me. 
It's unfortunate, but it helps me see why I need to stick to what works.
I have to tell you that since finding a few products that work, I don't have the urge to buy anything else. I'm not even searching for anything else. What a relief.


----------



## yodie

Allandra,
I hear great things about Reneice. What does she do to your hair and everyone else's that works? Even if it's just one gold nugget that you picked up from her. 

Thanks.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra,
> 
> I use a wide tooth and a fine tooth comb to detangle. For some reason I feel like I need to be able to comb my ends with a fine tooth comb. That's one of my problems.
> 
> Rinsing under the faucet is a no-no. I think this is what caused major tangling issues for me.
> 
> I pretty much follow the regimen you listed, except I wash and DC with my twists in. I undo each one after I get out of the shower, detangle, apply leave in/butter and then retwist.
> 
> I strayed far away from my regimen yesterday and it cost me.
> It's unfortunate, but it helps me see why I need to stick to what works.
> I have to tell you that since finding a few products that work, I don't have the urge to buy anything else. I'm not even searching for anything else. What a relief.


yodie

Definitely do what works for you.  Isn't it great not having the urge to buy anything new?  

If using a fine tooth comb on your ends works for you, that's good, but if it's snapping your hair causing breakage, don't do it.

Keep it good and simple.


----------



## yodie

I love not having the urge to try this and try that. I even packed up a bunch of stuff I accumulated and I'm giving it all away. I love a fine tooth comb, but it snags the heck out of my ends.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra,
> I hear great things about Reneice. What does she do to your hair and everyone else's that works? Even if it's just one gold nugget that you picked up from her.
> 
> Thanks.


yodie

I go to Reniece once a month to get my hair flat ironed (too time consuming to do myself, and she gets through my hair like a breeze).  I already had good hair practices (and long hair) before I started going to her.  Reniece is very gentle on one's hair, and she's very knowledgeable, and she listens.  I've been going to her since November 2010.  Check out my siggy to see the times she's dusted my hair (notice I have not had my hair trimmed since I've been going to her).  She always tells me how good my ends look and how good I take care of my hair.


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> So here is my starting pic. I finally had to cut t off back to NL
> 
> My updated regime
> poo - nexxus moisturising shampoo
> put Aphoghee 2 minutes for 30 minutes
> *Follow it up with Aubrey organics for 1 hours*
> 
> After a week
> poo if neccesary
> DC with Alter EGO for 1 hour or Mizani Fulfly ( i think this is the what I can call My Condish!!) will keep ya posted
> 
> After every DC, I rinse out the DC
> 
> leave in Lacio Lacio
> Let it partially dry
> apply a mixture of Grapeseed oil to my hair
> on the scalp sulfur mix, moisture and seal then I put my hair in three - 4 cornrows and keep them for a week
> From time to time i spray it with a mixture of grapseen oil, water and curl activator
> 
> 
> biotin 1000mg x 2
> flaxseed
> and MSM 1500 x2
> 
> I will post an updated pic three months from now or as soon as I relax.


Rossy2010

Why did you have to cut your hair to neck length?

What Aubrey Organics product are you following up with for one hour (the bolded above)?

Your regimen is simple (which is good to me).  I love doing my hair and leaving it alone for a week.  Isn't it nice?

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra,
> I hear great things about Reneice. What does she do to your hair and everyone else's that works? Even if it's just one gold nugget that you picked up from her.
> 
> Thanks.


yodie

I forgot to add, Reniece is a weave specialist (one of her services that I don't use).  Reniece grew her hair to waist length by using weaves.  She has a You Tube channel (check it out, and her website too).


----------



## Rossy2010

Allandra said:


> @Rossy2010
> 
> Why did you have to cut your hair to neck length?
> 
> What Aubrey Organics product are you following up with for one hour (the bolded above)?
> 
> Your regimen is simple (which is good to me). I love doing my hair and leaving it alone for a week. Isn't it nice?
> 
> Please keep us posted.


 
It was breaking and shedding and became too thin especially the ends and they just did not look healthy.  I was just lazy and I had sort of given up so I decided to trim it and start a fresh. Here is a picture just before my last relaxer. I was 16 weeks post.





and this was last year in march last year when i had healthy hair..





Anyway I guess you can understand why I had to cut it and start all over.. 

I use AOHRS 

Thank you for the compliments. Yes the simple regime works really fine. 
I will be hanging here until i get to my goal - MBL


----------



## Allandra

I forgot to mention, my friend / colleague here is also natural.



Allandra said:


>


----------



## yodie

Allandra
I'm also attempting to grow out my hiar with weaves/wigs over the next 2 yrs. Id love to fly into Reniece or dontspeakdefeat to try their services. I haven't really found anyone in LA that I like that much.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> @Allandra
> I'm also attempting to grow out my hiar with weaves/wigs over the next 2 yrs. Id love to fly into Reniece or @dontspeakdefeat to try their services. I haven't really found anyone in LA that I like that much.


yodie

I've never had a weave or worn a wig, but there are lots of members here who are using that method to grow their hair out.

I had the opportunity to meet and have brunch with dontspeakdefeat  She's another wonderful lady with awesome hair skills and a great attitude.

Wow, I didn't know you were in LA, that's a nice long plane ride to Maryland or Atlanta.  Do you visit either on a regular basis?


----------



## Poohbear

Allandra - Yesterday, I decided to straighten my natural hair via blowdry and flat iron. The twistouts were getting on my last nerve! Plus my hair was feeling dry even though it was moisturized. Not only that, my ends started to get too tangly and knotty from not detangling.

This time when I flat ironed my hair, I decided not to use grease. I used Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum on my hair before blowdrying and flat ironing. I got great results. I noticed my hair did not make that frying sound like it did when I used grease. I'm thinking the grease just may have been the product damaging my ends. 

So now I am thinking about going back to the once a month heat straightening. I do have a few questions: 

When you stylist blowdries your hair, does she use a comb attachment or a brush? 
Does she use the Sabino Moisture Block before flat ironing? 
If so, does she apply more on your ends for more protection?  
Does she comb through your ends before flat ironing? 

She may not have to do those extra steps if your hair is not very tightly coiled like mine, but I noticed this was the key for me in order to get smooth ends that won't split.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Allandra your friend's hair look really nice and healthy!  I might have to take a trip to Reniece one day!

I have decided to incorporate co-washing back into my regimen.  I noticed that I am getting more tangles and knot since I started shampooing weekly.  Even though I only use shampoo bars...they might not be moisturizing enough.  I will post my progress in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Allandra

Poohbear said:


> @Allandra - Yesterday, I decided to straighten my natural hair via blowdry and flat iron. The twistouts were getting on my last nerve! Plus my hair was feeling dry even though it was moisturized. Not only that, my ends started to get too tangly and knotty *from not detangling*.
> 
> This time when I flat ironed my hair, I decided not to use grease. I used Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum on my hair before blowdrying and flat ironing. I got great results. I noticed my hair did not make that frying sound like it did when I used grease. I'm thinking the grease just may have been the product damaging my ends.
> 
> So now I am thinking about going back to the once a month heat straightening. I do have a few questions:
> 
> When you stylist blowdries your hair, does she use a comb attachment or a brush?
> Does she use the Sabino Moisture Block before flat ironing?
> If so, does she apply more on your ends for more protection?
> Does she comb through your ends before flat ironing?
> 
> She may not have to do those extra steps if your hair is not very tightly coiled like mine, but I noticed this was the key for me in order to get smooth ends that won't split.


@Poohbear

When my stylist blow dries my hair, she uses a comb.

My stylist does not use Sabino MB on my hair.  This is something that I have in my hair care stash at home (which I haven't used much since discovering argan oil back in November 2010).

My stylist uses a spray leave in / heat protector before blow drying.

She combs through all of my hair prior to flat ironing and after too.

I wouldn't have grease used on my hair prior to flat ironing.  It probably is the reason you heard the sizzling sound.  IMO, hair grease does not protect from heat damage.

HTH.  

ps.  Why are you not detangling your hair (the bolded above)?


----------



## jprayze

Hi Everyone, this is my first reading this thread as I read through the posts, I saw one thing over and over, little use of heat!  I think I'm using way too much heat on my hair.  Im mostly natural, expect for a few relaxed ends that need to be trimmed away.  I haven't seen the growth I would like to see since I started actually tracking my growth.  I'm going to try to reduce my use of heat and see how it goes.


----------



## jessicarabbit

*Allandra*
I hate to bother you, but do you have a fotki or blog or something that documents your hair journey?
how long did take you to get to WL? did you use any PS's?
Im getting very impatient with my hair, i wanna be WL nowwww!!! lol. 
im sure you have answers to these questions somewhere deep down in this thread but im being lazy, thanks in advance.


----------



## Poohbear

Allandra said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> When my stylist blow dries my hair, she uses a comb.
> 
> My stylist does not use Sabino MB on my hair.  This is something that I have in my hair care stash at home (which I haven't used much since discovering argan oil back in November 2010).
> 
> My stylist uses a spray leave in / heat protector before blow drying.
> 
> She combs through all of my hair prior to flat ironing and after too.
> 
> I wouldn't have grease used on my hair prior to flat ironing.  It probably is the reason you heard the sizzling sound.  IMO, hair grease does not protect from heat damage.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> ps.  Why are you not detangling your hair (the bolded above)?



Allandra - thanks for answering my questions. I now see why I was getting split ends from using heat beforehand.... 1) I was not combing each section prior to flat ironing which I need to do in order to get smooth ends and 2) I was using grease which doesn't necessarily protect from heat damage even though it gives a smooth finish.

So I take it that you use the Argan Oil on your hair prior to flat ironing? If not, how do you use the Argan Oil?

For the bolded part, I was not detangling my hair because I was trying to avoid using combs and brushes and just use my fingers to detangle for the curly girl method. But now, I'm giving my hair a break from that method.


----------



## Allandra

lindsaywhat said:


> *@Allandra*
> I hate to bother you, but do you have a fotki or blog or something that documents your hair journey?
> how long did take you to get to WL? did you use any PS's?
> Im getting very impatient with my hair, i wanna be WL nowwww!!! lol.
> im sure you have answers to these questions somewhere deep down in this thread but im being lazy, thanks in advance.


lindsaywhat

Yes, I have a Fotki, but it's doesn't document my hair journey.  I use Fotki to store pics, but it's not open for public viewing.  Yes, I wear protective styles (there's another thread I started on the hair forum about protective styles).

Being impatient doesn't help anyone in anything imo.  It's all about consistency and patience dear.  When you have some time, read through this thread.  Yes, it's long, but the ladies here have provided lots of good information.  I know you didn't come up in here talking about being lazy.    Girl, sit down and start reading.  

BTW, what are you doing to achieve longer hair?  Is it working for you?  What's your hair length?  What's your hair length goal?  What's your regimen?  This is the information that most of the posters in this thread have listed.


----------



## Allandra

Poohbear said:


> @Allandra - thanks for answering my questions. I now see why I was getting split ends from using heat beforehand.... 1) I was not combing each section prior to flat ironing which I need to do in order to get smooth ends and 2) I was using grease which doesn't necessarily protect from heat damage even though it gives a smooth finish.
> 
> So I take it that you use the Argan Oil on your hair prior to flat ironing? If not, how do you use the Argan Oil?
> 
> For the bolded part, I was not detangling my hair because I was trying to avoid using combs and brushes and just use my fingers to detangle for the curly girl method. But now, I'm giving my hair a break from that method.


Poohbear

You're welcome.

My stylist uses a spray leave in / heat protector before blow drying (which protects my hair at the blow drying stage and at the flat ironing stage).  I only use argan oil on my hair after it's been flat ironed (applying a little at night before putting on my scarf).  I only apply it a few times once my hair has been flat ironed (because my hair gets most of it's moisture from deep conditioning, and I don't want anything weighing down my flat ironed hair).  I like my hair to be non-greasy and with swing (or I should say swang on the LHCF  ).

I have never tried finger combing only (because for me) I need to use a comb to remove any shed hairs.  I always detangle my hair (thoroughly) after I shampoo then condition (while it's coated in conditioner).

Even though I get my hair flat ironed once a month, I would say that I'm pretty much following the curly girl method with tweeks here and there to make it work for me and my hair.  I think it's good to tweek any method to make it work for you and your hair (instead of trying to follow it to a T).


----------



## jessicarabbit

Well I do all the basics, m&s, ps, dc and cowash twice and week, no heat whatsoever clarify with acv biweekly, protein treatment biweekly, low mani, also growth aids like sulfur mn and vitamins
I BCd about a year and a half ago then I recently relaxed and I am allllmooosst apl
My goal is WL by december 2013 and bsl by devember 2012.


----------



## Allandra

lindsaywhat said:


> Well I do all the basics, m&s, ps, dc and cowash twice and week, no heat whatsoever clarify with acv biweekly, protein treatment biweekly, low mani, also growth aids like sulfur mn and vitamins
> I BCd about a year and a half ago then I recently relaxed and I am allllmooosst apl
> My goal is WL by december 2013 and bsl by devember 2012.


lindsaywhat

Did you do a big chop to go natural?  If so, what made you decide to go back to relaxing (just curious)?


----------



## jessicarabbit

Allandra 
i did a big chop to go natural a year a a half ago. I wanted to go back to relaxing because (and i know ima get alota flack for this) it just seemed easier to take care of for ME. my hair was extreemmmmlyyy thick and took hours to detangle no matter what method i used. Plus i like slicked back hair styles, and was getting very tired of twist and braids (money and time consuming). With my relaxed hair i can throw it in a baggy bun with a phony pony and go! i dont dread wash days anymore and i can get my slicked back looks without risking heat damage. I do not regret my decision to relax at all, i am very happy, and i look foward to having that beautiful long relaxed hair like yours (youre my idol lol).


----------



## Allandra

lindsaywhat said:


> @Allandra
> i did a big chop to go natural a year a a half ago. I wanted to go back to relaxing because (and i know ima get alota flack for this) it just seemed easier to take care of for ME. my hair was extreemmmmlyyy thick and took hours to detangle no matter what method i used. Plus i like slicked back hair styles, and was getting very tired of twist and braids (money and time consuming). With my relaxed hair i can throw it in a baggy bun with a phony pony and go! i dont dread wash days anymore and i can get my slicked back looks without risking heat damage. I do not regret my decision to relax at all, i am very happy, and i look foward to having that beautiful long relaxed hair like yours (youre my idol lol).


lindsaywhat

Well, you won't get any flack from me on going back to relaxers.  It's a personal choice, and you have to make the best choice for you.  I've had nothing but fun since going natural, and I'm still loving it.


----------



## dreve

Hello,

  I am new here and i was wondering if you can please help me out. i have almost shoulder length hair but it has become so thin due to shedding and all you can see is strands of hair.Youcan probably literally count the strands of hair. I just bought the whole aphogee products line due to reviews that ive seen online. i havent tried them out yet. i was wondering if anyone has any ideas to help me out. My hair was growing nice then all of a sudden has been shedding extremely for the last 2 months and is now very very very thin. i would truly be greatful. i do have relaxed hair.


----------



## LexaKing

Hey Ladies,

I just had a quick question. I'm trying to add more moisture in my hair (I'm relaxed and my hair seems to be a little dry lately) because it sounds like the key to maintaining length is moisture. I've built up a really good regimen (that includes M&S religiously) but I'm not satisfied with my deep conditioning. I using Natures Therapy Mega Moisture or Silk Elements Intense Moisture, and I normally leave it on for 10-15 mins. Should I start leaving it on over night instead to get more hydration? It just seems like if I don't M&S twice a day by the next day my hair is noticeably dryer. Thanks!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing....what do you moisturize with?


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> LexaKing....what do you moisturize with?



SmilingElephant I use Mizani Coconut Souffle or my Original Long Term Relationship leave in by Herbal Essence. Then I seal with either Argan Oil or Coconut Oil.

My hair always feels great afterwards, but the effects are gone if I don't moisturize again in one day.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing said:


> SmilingElephant I use Mizani Coconut Souffle or my Original Long Term Relationship leave in by Herbal Essence. Then I seal with either Argan Oil or Coconut Oil.
> 
> My hair always feels great afterwards, but the effects are gone if I don't moisturize again in one day.



LexaKing I'm sorry if you already said it...but what is your regimen?


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> LexaKing I'm sorry if you already said it...but what is your regimen?



SmilingElephant  

Wash Weekly
DC Weekly
Hot Oil Treatment Monthly
Protein Treatment 4-6 weeks
Clarify Monthly
M&S EVERY night
Wrap & Bun Daily


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing...okay...it may be your porosity. Have you ever heard of Roux Porosity Control conditioner? I haven't used it since i went natural...but it did help a bit with helping me retain moisture better when i was relaxed. I think i only used it once or twice tho.


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> LexaKing...okay...it may be your porosity. Have you ever heard of Roux Porosity Control conditioner? I haven't used it since i went natural...but it did help a bit with helping me retain moisture better when i was relaxed. I think i only used it once or twice tho.



SmilingElephant
I have heard of it, but have never tried any porosity control conditioner. You don't think over night DC or bagging would help? Hmmm... Maybe I should do a strand in water test to check my porosity....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Yeah! Try an overnight DC. But go ahead and try the strand test too And see if your hair is porous.


----------



## Allandra

dreve said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here and i was wondering if you can please help me out. i have almost shoulder length hair but it has become so thin due to shedding and all you can see is strands of hair.Youcan probably literally count the strands of hair. I just bought the whole aphogee products line due to reviews that ive seen online. i havent tried them out yet. i was wondering if anyone has any ideas to help me out. My hair was growing nice then all of a sudden has been shedding extremely for the last 2 months and is now very very very thin. i would truly be greatful. i do have relaxed hair.


dreve

Tell us about your hair care regimen and what products you're using.

Has anything in your life changed in the last two months (stress, work, new baby, etc)?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Still lurking around this thread.. I'm noticing mid-shaft splits and I'm not 100% sure why. I think I do need to add a shot of protein to my regimen, even though I'm natural.  And I think I want to start flat ironing once a month, mainly to be able to examine my hair well. I still haven't found the "perfect" moisturizer or DC. I think that the Curls' Coconut Coolada is going to be my staple leave in. It gives me mad slip and softness and makes detangling so easy.  I'm kinda just rambling..


----------



## dreve

Allandra, I haven't had a change in my life. I have been preparing for my mcats which I've been studying for a while since last yr so I don't think that's it. I don't really have a hair care regimen. Before it started to shed, I washed my hair with any shampoo found in the house then i'ld use Sebastian penetraitt repair masque once a month. My hair did grow thicker with the repair masque then it all of a sudden shed. My hair typically has the cycle of growing thick then shedding till it becomes really thin. But about 2 days ago I bought the aphogee 2-step protein treatment, Moisturizing conditioner, the keratin reconstructor, and the pro-vitamin leave-in. Ive been debating if I should buy the keratin green tea product. I will be using the aphogee line of products this weekend so I hope it helps. I usually roller-set my hair every 1-2 weeks since I've realized that braiding doesn't help. I'll try to post a pic so that u can see how it looks. Thanks for the help


----------



## newnyer

^^^ Clearly not an expert, but curious.  What's your relaxer regimen (i.e. type of relaxer, how often you touch up, process used)?  Just curious if it's related.


----------



## Allandra

dreve said:


> @Allandra, I haven't had a change in my life. I have been preparing for my mcats which I've been studying for a while since last yr so I don't think that's it. I don't really have a hair care regimen. Before it started to shed, I washed my hair with any shampoo found in the house then i'ld use Sebastian penetraitt repair masque once a month. My hair did grow thicker with the repair masque then it all of a sudden shed. *My hair typically has the cycle of growing thick then shedding till it becomes really thin.* But about 2 days ago I bought the aphogee 2-step protein treatment, Moisturizing conditioner, the keratin reconstructor, and the pro-vitamin leave-in. Ive been debating if I should buy the keratin green tea product. I will be using the aphogee line of products this weekend so I hope it helps. I usually roller-set my hair every 1-2 weeks since I've realized that braiding doesn't help. I'll try to post a pic so that u can see how it looks. Thanks for the help


dreve

How long has the bolded above been going on?  There has to be some reason for this (we just need to figure it out).

I've never used any of the products from the Aphogee line, but some of the members on this forum have.

Since you don't have a hair care regimen, it's probably a good time to put together one.  I believe in less is more (aka keeping it simple).


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:


> Yeah! Try an overnight DC. But go ahead and try the strand test too And see if your hair is porous.



Ok I deep conditioned overnight and its just seemed like the conditioner didnt penetrate. My hair was smoother but it didnt seem any more moisturized the if I condition for only 15 mins. The strand test was confusing because some of my hair strand sank to the middle (not bottom) and some floated... erplexed

I have just recently moved to a place that has hard water so that may explain whats going on with my hair... The products I was using before that always worked amazing on my hair don't have the same effect at the moment.

Should I try using heat to get the moisture to penetrate? Like I said in my post earlier, when i moisturize and seal my hair feels GREAT, but if I miss a day its noticeably dryer... Or maybe I need a better conditioner? 

Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks for taking time to read this....


----------



## LexaKing

Allandra I just had to say your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## dreve

Allandra, this started in January. I usually pin up my hair to go to sleep and one day I just woke up touched the end of my hair and lots of hair started to fall out. It keep falling out till deb then it stopped a little bit. Now when I pull on it , it doesn't fall out but when I comb it , it sheds a lot and with breakage.


----------



## dreve

newnyer, I use profectiv relaxer and sometimes olive oil. I perm my hair every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

erplexed......I honestly don't know where to start.(MAJOR NEWBIE! 1st post)

Well....as of February of this year I made my FINAL decision to transition to natural (tried twice already). However, I decided to do it on my terms. I've found that in the 2 years I've been on my healthy hair journey that doing what works for others NEVER works for me (hence the setbacks I've suffered). I've found that its easier for me to maintain and retain my length when my hair is straight versus its kinkier state. So my regimen is pretty much centered around mastering my heat usage and PS. 

Weekly Regimen:

1. Prepoo w/ ceramide oil, preferably hempseed oil.
2. Shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo
3. Moisturizing DC with steam (I do a reconstructive treatment bi-weekly prior to this step under a soft bonnet dryer.)
4. Apply leave in's 
5. Air dry to 50-90%, blow dry my hair completely dry using the tension method.
6. Flat Iron

My wash day are generally always friday, but sometimes it extends to saturday. Why you ask? Because I am extremely lazy

I usually wear my hair on the weekends and bun throughout the week. I alter the position of my bun daily to avoid breakage in my already weak nape. I do suffer with mild breakage when M&S, I try to take it as normal, but I'm completely aware that it might not be. If I could get some feedback as of why I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Allandra

MiaTHall229 said:


> erplexed......I honestly don't know where to start.(MAJOR NEWBIE! 1st post)
> 
> Well....as of February of this year I made my FINAL decision to transition to natural (tried twice already). However, *I decided to do it on my terms.* I've found that in the 2 years I've been on my healthy hair journey that *doing what works for others NEVER works for me (hence the setbacks I've suffered)*. I've found that its easier for me to maintain and retain my length when my hair is straight versus its kinkier state. So my regimen is pretty much centered around mastering my heat usage and PS.
> 
> Weekly Regimen:
> 
> 1. Prepoo w/ ceramide oil, preferably hempseed oil.
> 2. Shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo
> 3. Moisturizing DC with steam (I do a reconstructive treatment bi-weekly prior to this step under a soft bonnet dryer.)
> 4. Apply leave in's
> 5. Air dry to 50-90%, blow dry my hair completely dry using the tension method.
> 6. Flat Iron
> 
> My wash day are generally always friday, but sometimes it extends to saturday. Why you ask? Because I am extremely lazy
> 
> I usually wear my hair on the weekends and bun throughout the week. I alter the position of my bun daily to avoid breakage in my already weak nape. I do suffer with mild breakage when M&S, I try to take it as normal, but I'm completely aware that it might not be. If I could get some feedback as of why I would greatly appreciate it.


MiaTHall229

You should always do what works for you (you will hear this a lot on this forum, because we know what works for one doesn't work for everyone).  

Your regimen sounds good.

When I transitioned from relaxed to natural, I wore my hair straight a majority of the time.  My transition was a lot of fun.

Please keep us posted on your transition.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Allandra said:


> @MiaTHall229
> 
> You should always do what works for you (you will hear this a lot on this forum, because we know what works for one doesn't work for everyone).
> 
> Your regimen sounds good.
> 
> When I transitioned from relaxed to natural, I wore my hair straight a majority of the time. My transition was a lot of fun.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your transition.


 
Thanks and I surely will. After seeing a full head of beautiful pressed natural hair in your siggy, IM 'NATURALLY' SOLD!


----------



## newnyer

dreve said:
			
		

> newnyer, I use profectiv relaxer and sometimes olive oil. I perm my hair every 6-8 weeks.



When applying your relaxer are you being careful not to overlap? Overlapping can cause excessive breakage & shedding. It may be causing your hair to be brittle and/or weak. That's the main reason I decided to start stretching my normal 7-8 weeks routine to 12...maybe more once I get the hang of it.  I want my stylist to be able to work with more than an inch of ng so there won't be any guessing. Lol  Also good protein DC right after touch ups are usually a great idea. 

All of these long haired ladies have some excellent recs. I'd also peruse the relaxed hair thread to see if you can pick up some tips/tricks. No point in taking great care of your hair in between relaxers only to set yourself back every touch up.


----------



## celiabug

i think keeping it simple works best for me
-deep condition once a week
-cowash maybe once a week
-shampoo once a week if i need it
-apply a moisturizer and coconut oil
-bun

i bun almost everyday, partly because its easier and also because I'm protective styling. I'm still having a problem with heat though, i straighten my hair probably once every 2 months and that still too much for my super fine hair.
i wash and go maybe once a month. mostly only on weekends that i don't have to work.
i trim when i feel like i need it. mostly do search and destroys though
and thats about it!


----------



## Allandra

celiabug said:


> i think keeping it simple works best for me
> -deep condition once a week
> -cowash maybe once a week
> -shampoo once a week if i need it
> -apply a moisturizer and coconut oil
> -bun
> 
> i bun almost everyday, partly because its easier and also because I'm protective styling. I'm still having a problem with heat though, i straighten my hair probably once every 2 months and that still too much for my super fine hair.
> i wash and go maybe once a month. mostly only on weekends that i don't have to work.
> i trim when i feel like i need it. mostly do search and destroys though
> and thats about it!


celiabug

You have a great regimen, and keeping it simple is so good.  Are you going to cut back on heat a little more?  What type of problems is it causing you?


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra I am really trying to make sure that I get this sulfate free shampoo right and I thought I really found one because it stated it on the back of the bottle. 

I just purchased Ogranix Macadamia Oil sulfate free shampoo. Can you please tell me if is indeed one????


----------



## ajoke

LexaKing said:


> Ok I deep conditioned overnight and its just seemed like the conditioner didnt penetrate. My hair was smoother but it didnt seem any more moisturized the if I condition for only 15 mins. The strand test was confusing because some of my hair strand sank to the middle (not bottom) and some floated... erplexed
> 
> I have just recently moved to a place that has hard water so that may explain whats going on with my hair... The products I was using before that always worked amazing on my hair don't have the same effect at the moment.
> 
> Should I try using heat to get the moisture to penetrate? Like I said in my post earlier, when i moisturize and seal my hair feels GREAT, but if I miss a day its noticeably dryer... Or maybe I need a better conditioner?
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks for taking time to read this....



You might need to clarify/chelate. And also consider a water filter. It could be that the salts in the hard water have deposited on you hair, making it harder for the moisture to penetrate. A shower filter made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra I am really trying to make sure that I get this sulfate free shampoo right and I thought I really found one because it stated it on the back of the bottle.
> 
> I just purchased Ogranix Macadamia Oil sulfate free shampoo. Can you please tell me if is indeed one????


Shadiyah

I've never used this shampoo before.


----------



## Shadiyah

man I thought I was dong something good. so do I need a list?


----------



## Shadiyah

so this is crazy. I need help. I want a nice creamy sulfate free shampoo and I thought I read on here that Organix was sulfate free. 

Help me please!!!!!


----------



## Striving4perfection86

The creme of nature argan oil shampoo is amazing! Its the best shampoo i've ever used and its sulfate free


----------



## youwillrise

Well...what I WAS doing that worked for me before I got sick and energiless and unable to do anything to my hair...was protective styling (twists & braids), using hydrolyzed keratin, frequent dc'ing (usually twice a week or so) minimal manipulation and keeping my ends tucked away.

In the past few months my hair has suffered a lot because of how I've been feeling.  Ive gained some energy back recently and things are looking up, so I've got some mending and super care to do in order to get my hair back to goodness.  

My hair's been dry as heck, tangled to high heavens...just a messssssssss.  I started back on my regimen last night and ill twist my hair this weekend.


----------



## menina

Shadiyah said:


> so this is crazy. I need help. I want a nice creamy sulfate free shampoo and I thought I read on here that Organix was sulfate free.
> 
> Help me please!!!!!



i like shea moisture moisture retention shampoo.
It's creamy and sulfate free.
: )


----------



## Shadiyah

menina said:


> i like shea moisture moisture retention shampoo.
> It's creamy and sulfate free.
> : )



menina thanks a lot I will have to try that one when I get home.


----------



## menina

Shadiyah said:


> menina thanks a lot I will have to try that one when I get home.



you're welcome Shadiyah


----------



## janaq2003

Im trying to get back to apl.. I have gotten lazy and it shows. Im focusing on dcs moisture and sealin the ends. Investigating a good vitamin..my hair and nails need it!


----------



## Shadiyah

I am really hoping that I feel good enough to do my chelating and deep conditioning when I get home from the hospital but blood pressure is up now and migraine. UH!!


----------



## Allandra

youwillrise said:


> Well...what I WAS doing that worked for me before I got sick and energiless and unable to do anything to my hair...was protective styling (twists & braids), using hydrolyzed keratin, frequent dc'ing (usually twice a week or so) minimal manipulation and keeping my ends tucked away.
> 
> In the past few months my hair has suffered a lot because of how I've been feeling.  Ive gained some energy back recently and things are looking up, so I've got some mending and super care to do in order to get my hair back to goodness.
> 
> My hair's been dry as heck, tangled to high heavens...just a messssssssss.  I started back on my regimen last night and ill twist my hair this weekend.


youwillrise

I hope you're back on the road to feeling better.

What did you end up doing to your hair this weekend?


----------



## Allandra

janaq2003 said:


> Im trying to get back to apl.. I have gotten lazy and it shows. Im focusing on dcs moisture and sealin the ends. Investigating a good vitamin..my hair and nails need it!


janaq2003

Were you able to give your hair a little tlc this weekend?


----------



## janaq2003

Allandra: Yes maam! The head is happy! Im tightening up my hair game.. Gotten sooo lazy!


----------



## Sunshine_One

Allandra  I am LOVING that high and LONG pony in your siggy!  Great thread!


----------



## gn1g

Allandra if you were to make a leave in product what ingredients would it include?


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

First off, Allandra Your pony tail reminds me of the reason why I joined LHCF. WOW!

Secondly, I updated my regimen which consists of co-washing now! I tried it once last week and I think I'm sold. I'm planning on co-washing once every week for 2 weeks and then shampooing every third week. I don't know if this is a good idea yet, but it's just a plan for now. I may end up alternating every week (cowash/shampoo) depending on how my hair feels. I also plan on doing a light protein treatment on the days that I shampoo. What do you think? Right now I'm wearing buns and moisturizing every 2 days or so.


----------



## Allandra

gn1g said:


> Allandra if you were to make a leave in product what ingredients would it include?


gn1g

I have no idea because I have a couple of leave in conditioners in my hair care product stash that I really like (Giovanni Direct Leave In and Kinky Curly Knot Today).


----------



## Allandra

Sunshine_One said:


> @Allandra  I am LOVING that high and LONG pony in your siggy!  Great thread!


Sunshine_One

Thanks hun.


----------



## Allandra

simplyevanescent said:


> First off, @Allandra Your pony tail reminds me of the reason why I joined LHCF. WOW!
> 
> Secondly, I updated my regimen which consists of co-washing now! I tried it once last week and I think I'm sold. I'm planning on co-washing once every week for 2 weeks and then shampooing every third week. I don't know if this is a good idea yet, but it's just a plan for now. I may end up alternating every week (cowash/shampoo) depending on how my hair feels. I also plan on doing a light protein treatment on the days that I shampoo. What do you think? Right now I'm wearing buns and moisturizing every 2 days or so.


simplyevanescent 

Thanks.  

Put your plan in motion and see how it works out for your hair.  Consistency and keeping it simple is always awesome to me.


----------



## Allandra

After getting my hair done on Saturday, I asked my stylist to put it in a high ponytail (pic in siggy).  Once I got home, I put a little argan oil on the length, and I coiled it into a bun.  I haven't touched it yet.    I will have to redo it before I go to work tomorrow though.  I always say:  if it's not bothering me, I'm not gonna bother it.


----------



## BrownOcean

I'm under a weave now. I take HSN from Walmart and MSM 200mg, and I use a sulfar/potion mix. I don't know If I'm doing too much. But I really want my hair to grow long. June this year will make it 4 years since my last relaxer and I'm not even full BSL


----------



## Garner

Sunshine_One said:


> Allandra  I am LOVING that high and LONG pony in your siggy!  Great thread!



Me too Allandra!  I can visualize you slinging it to and fro. lol


----------



## Allandra

Garner said:


> Me too Allandra!  I can visualize you slinging it to and fro. lol


Garner

I wore the ponytail down while driving home from the salon.  Once I got in the house, I coiled it into a bun.  When people see long ponytails, the first thing they wanna do it touch it.  I know better than to wear it like that out in public (unless I'm with my guy, then I won't have to worry about anyone running up on me).


----------



## havilland

Allandra said:


> @Garner
> 
> I wore the ponytail down while driving home from the salon.  Once I got in the house, I coiled it into a bun.  When people see long ponytails, the first thing they wanna do it touch it.  I know better than to wear it like that out in public (unless I'm with my guy, then I won't have to worry about anyone running up on me).




YES!!! co-sign this happened to me yesterday.  i went to work and forgot to twist my ponytail up (which i normally do in the parking lot before i go inside)  first thing one of the executives walks up and grabs my hair!......  i turned to her and said "don't pet me.  i bite."


----------



## Allandra

havilland said:


> YES!!! co-sign this happened to me yesterday.  i went to work and forgot to twist my ponytail up (which i normally do in the parking lot before i go inside)  first thing one of the executives walks up and grabs my hair!......  i turned to her and said "don't pet me.  i bite."


havilland

Your post had me I'm filing that one away for future use (if need be).


----------



## Shelew

Your ponytail looks gorgeous. I see you go to Reneice. I went to her for an install once. She is great! Have you always had hair like that or is this some of Renieces magic . I want to go natural I am 17 weeks post. There is breakage going on but prior to, there was breakage too. So just afraid I am making one big mess. My hair is thin 4a just at APL but with the crazy thin ends  and see thru hair it probably should be back to shoulder length. So do you have tips for how you transitioned to natural?  TIA!!


----------



## havilland

Shelew said:


> Your ponytail looks gorgeous. I see you go to Reneice. I went to her for an install once. She is great! Have you always had hair like that or is this some of Renieces magic . I want to go natural I am 17 weeks post. There is breakage going on but prior to, there was breakage too. So just afraid I am making one big mess. My hair is thin 4a just at APL but with the crazy thin ends  and see thru hair it probably should be back to shoulder length. So do you have tips for how you transitioned to natural?  TIA!!




Allandra -- i wanna know too ^^^^^^


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> Garner
> 
> I wore the ponytail down while driving home from the salon.  Once I got in the house, I coiled it into a bun.  When people see long ponytails, the first thing they wanna do it touch it.  I know better than to wear it like that out in public (unless I'm with my guy, then I won't have to worry about anyone running up on me).



I know that's right lol


----------



## Allandra

Shelew said:


> Your ponytail looks gorgeous. I see you go to Reneice. I went to her for an install once. She is great! Have you always had hair like that or is this some of Renieces magic . I want to go natural I am 17 weeks post. There is breakage going on but prior to, there was breakage too. So just afraid I am making one big mess. *My hair is thin *4a just at APL but with the *crazy thin ends*  and see thru hair it probably should be back to shoulder length. So do you have tips for how you transitioned to natural?  TIA!!


@Shelew

Thanks.  My hair was already long when I started going to Reniece (let me find out y'all are not paying attention to my posts or pics  as long as I've been on the LHCF  ).  I posted a lot throughout this thread on my transition.  HTH.

Maybe the bolded could be a good reason to give natural hair a go (just my opinion).


----------



## Allandra

I know this thread is long, but a lot of the members here have provided a lot of good info.


----------



## Shelew

Thanks.  My hair was already long when I started going to Reniece (let me find out y'all are not paying attention to my posts or pics  as long as I've been on the LHCF  ).  I posted a lot throughout this thread on my transition.  HTH.

Maybe the bolded could be a good reason to give natural hair a go (just my opinion).


[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Thanks Allandra! I am busted I will go back through and read. I was just in awe of that ponytail and had to find out more lol! Yes I had never really saw my new growth this long because I never went without a relaxer this long. It is not that horrible as the picture I painted in my head. Those thin ends is exactly why I am going to try and go natural. Off to read the thread, thanks again!


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> I know this thread is long, but a lot of the members here have provided a lot of good info.



I know they are because I would not have gone back to read about the clarifying and chelating because it was something that I read but didn't remember it. Once you said something to me about the sulfate free shampoo. 

When I say that it has made a big difference on my hair I mean I really really so glad that you talk to me about this because I now see that just conditioner on my hair is not really going to work for me if I am going to use cones on it. When I say my hair was like cotton once I clarified and mind you I was clarifying but I never chelate. I did that and deep condition wow and I was mad once I co washed today with tresemme and my hair just felt coated right away but I co washed with oranix first and I was like oh this is not for co washing but my hair was still feeling great but I could not detangle with it so I put the tresemme on it and I am telling you I could see what every one is talking about now. 

Just when you think you know it all about your hair. lol I leaned something lol

I also didn't add that I was going to do more than one day hair for now on.


----------



## gabulldawg

Shelew not trying to deter you from going natural, but your thin ends may be because of your shrinkage at your roots if you are 17 Weeks post.  that is unless your ends are always thin. Hth!


----------



## cicilypayne

Great thread you ladies are inspirational I was very close to giving up having bounce back and fourth for years achieving length only to have severe breakage back to neck length before I could even enjoy it... This time I'm no longer gonna use weaves for protective styles I'm wearing my hair now clip in extensions on occasions and praying for progress.


----------



## Shelew

gabulldawg said:


> Shelew not trying to deter you from going natural, but your thin ends may be because of your shrinkage at your roots if you are 17 Weeks post.  that is unless your ends are always thin. Hth!



Thanks gabulldawg! But unfortunately my ends are always thin. I started out saying I was going to stretch to gain thickness and give my hair a break from relaxing but may as well just go natural. Hopefully I dont get natural and those ends are still thin! I am hoping there are tips out there to help ensure that does not happen.


----------



## MixedVix

I've been using shea moisture, cantu and coconut oil which is great for elasticity. My hair is just past BS length and the goal is waist length as long as its healthy. I haven't used any heat in about a year so its all natural now and growing nicely. I also DC once a week religiously with a heat cap. I also go for low manipulation with a bun i usually keep in my hair with a little banana clip.. stretchies are no bueno! Do you guys trim your own ends?


----------



## greenandchic

MixedVix said:


> I've been using shea moisture, cantu and coconut oil which is great for elasticity. My hair is just past BS length and the goal is waist length as long as its healthy. I haven't used any heat in about a year so its all natural now and growing nicely. I also DC once a week religiously with a heat cap. I also go for low manipulation with a bun i usually keep in my hair with a little banana clip.. stretchies are no bueno!* Do you guys trim your own ends?*



I do for the most part; never more than 1/4" at a time and in tiny sections of my hair soaked with conditioner (makes it easier to detangle and control since I don't straighten my hair).


----------



## Allandra

MixedVix said:


> I've been using shea moisture, cantu and coconut oil which is great for elasticity. My hair is just past BS length and the goal is waist length as long as its healthy. I haven't used any heat in about a year so its all natural now and growing nicely. I also DC once a week religiously with a heat cap. I also go for low manipulation with a bun i usually keep in my hair with a little banana clip.. stretchies are no bueno! Do you guys trim your own ends?


Nice and simple regimen, love it.  No, I don't trim my own hair.


----------



## havilland

MixedVix said:


> I've been using shea moisture, cantu and coconut oil which is great for elasticity. My hair is just past BS length and the goal is waist length as long as its healthy. I haven't used any heat in about a year so its all natural now and growing nicely. I also DC once a week religiously with a heat cap. I also go for low manipulation with a bun i usually keep in my hair with a little banana clip.. stretchies are no bueno! Do you guys trim your own ends?


 
i trim my ends regularly and also have them professionally done.  i trust my stylist.  she knows how to DUST and is not scissor happy at all.


----------



## Allandra

So, how's everyone doing?


----------



## SherylsTresses

Hi Allandra!  I am a natural who recently flat ironed and wore the style for two weeks.  I moisturized almost daily with cones and EVOO.  Afterwards, I clarified only once and felt I had tons of cones left on my hair.  I wanted to be careful not to over clarify.  I don't want to make this mistake ever again. erplexed


----------



## Allandra

SherylsTresses said:


> Hi Allandra!  I am a natural who recently flat ironed and wore the style for two weeks.  I moisturized almost daily with cones and EVOO.  Afterwards, I clarified only once and felt I had tons of cones left on my hair.  I wanted to be careful not to over clarify.  I don't want to make this mistake ever again. erplexed


SherylsTresses

I hope you were able to remove all the cones from your hair.  Sometimes it can take some work to chisel off those bad boys (which is why I placed mine on the back burner a while back).


----------



## Rossy2010

Im doing great, my regime is working fine. I added wild growth which Im only using for sealing along with grapeseed oil and so far so good. One thing that I can say is that, Im actually retaining length... I will post be posting an update


----------



## gabulldawg

Allandra said:


> So, how's everyone doing?



I am wearing my hair straight this week and am happy with the way it looks and feels!  I plan to go back to my heat free regimen next week.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Allandra said:


> @SherylsTresses
> 
> I hope you were able to remove all the cones from your hair.  Sometimes it can take some work to chisel off those bad boys (which is why I placed mine on the back burner a while back).



Allandra
Sorry I forgot to ask my question.  About how many washes with clarifying poo does it take to removes all those cones after a flat ironing style?


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> Im doing great, my regime is working fine. I added wild growth which Im only using for sealing along with grapeseed oil and so far so good. One thing that I can say is that, Im actually retaining length... I will post be posting an update


Rossy2010

Are you referring to the 'wild growth oil'?  Does it still have that strange smell?  I used one bottle of this YEARS ago.  Every time I used it, my cat (Laa Laa, rip) would try to eat my hair lol (luckily I kept a scarf on my head when at home).  I'm glad you're retaining length.


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> I am wearing my hair straight this week and am happy with the way it looks and feels!  I plan to go back to my heat free regimen next week.


gabulldawg

Cool girlie.  I'm also wearing my hair straight (week two).


----------



## Allandra

SherylsTresses said:


> @Allandra
> Sorry I forgot to ask my question.  About how many washes with clarifying poo does it take to removes all those cones after a flat ironing style?


SherylsTresses

I'm sure this varies by the person.  I haven't used cones since discovering argan oil (around November 2010).  If you need to use a clarifying shampoo, just deep condition well after that.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Allandra said:


> @SherylsTresses
> 
> I'm sure this varies by the person.  I haven't used cones since discovering argan oil (around November 2010).  If you need to use a clarifying shampoo, just deep condition well after that.



I've got to try argan oil.


----------



## Rossy2010

Allandra said:


> @Rossy2010
> 
> Are you referring to the 'wild growth oil'? Does it still have that strange smell? I used one bottle of this YEARS ago. Every time I used it, my cat (Laa Laa, rip) would try to eat my hair lol (luckily I kept a scarf on my head when at home). I'm glad you're retaining length.


 
 you are funny hahaha!!
YES!!! i know it has a strong smell but I remember when I started my HHJ something was working wonders to my hair and I had to revisit my stash .


----------



## Love Always

Has anyone co-washed their hair in their journey? I asked because I was reading an old thread on frequent washing and growth. One thing that stood out to me was the scalp being stimulated more frequently which resulted in added growth. I also remember a young lady making a thread on co-washing and she received about an inch that month from doing so with pics to prove.

ETA: Here's the post I was referring to

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3728137&postcount=5


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra - I'm doing better.  I've been using the GHE method and its been good so far.  My hair is softer and I have less breakage.  I did have to cut a small lock out of my hair about a month ago which left me with 2.5".  Its only about the with of a pencil. Thankfully its small enough and in an area that's not noticeable.  That would actually be a good way to measure my growth actually so its not all bad.


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> @Allandra - I'm doing better.  I've been using the GHE method and its been good so far.  My hair is softer and I have less breakage.  I did have to cut a small lock out of my hair about a month ago which left me with 2.5".  Its only about the with of a pencil. Thankfully its small enough and in an area that's not noticeable.  That would actually be a good way to measure my growth actually so its not all bad.


@greenandchic

I'm glad you're doing better.  Please refresh my memory on what GHE is (so many acronyms to remember in this day and age).  And yes, I agree with you, it will be a good way to measure and track your hair's growth.


----------



## Solitude

@Allandra forgive me if it's already posted in this thread, but what was your relaxed hair regimen? Didn't you used to be a rollersetter? TIA.

I've fallen way off on retention....I feel like a newbie.


----------



## Allandra

Solitude said:


> @Allandra forgive me if it's already posted in this thread, but what was your relaxed hair regimen? Didn't you used to be a rollersetter? TIA.
> 
> I've fallen way off on retention....I feel like a newbie.


@Solitude

When I was relaxed, I did roller sets and flat ironing.  Girl, that seems like ages ago lol.  Aren't you natural too?

eta:  nevermind, just glanced at your siggy again.


----------



## Solitude

Allandra I was transitioning, but recently relaxed. I'm wishy-washy erplexed.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am doing great since I have added and deleted from my regimen. I am not co washing every single day now.


----------



## chelleypie810

Allandra when you were relaxed how often did you flat iron your hair??? I flat iron 2x a month and rollerset 2x a month.


----------



## Allandra

chelleypie810 said:


> @Allandra when you were relaxed how often did you flat iron your hair??? I flat iron 2x a month and rollerset 2x a month.


@chelleypie810

I don't remember exactly how often.

How is your hair doing at the schedule you have for it now?


----------



## chelleypie810

It's doing well. I don't see breakage on the floor and my hair feels very moisturized. I just started doing it for the last month. I was rollersetting every week before that but I go to the salon for my rollersets because I can't figure out how to do it on my own.


----------



## irisak

I just added prenats and 2500mcg of biotin to my reggie.  I'm not sure yet what the results will be but I will watching for the next month or so.


----------



## havilland

i tried chicoro's moisture drenched prepoo for the first time today.   omg!  love it.

1/2 cup aloe gel
2 tbsp fav oil (i used hot six oil)
 mix and apply to hair in sections.

1/8 cup coconut oil (i used olive oil as i just discovered my hair hates coconut oil)
warm this in a bowl and dip the sections of hair to seal in the moisture.

cover with plastic and le tsit 15-60 minutes.


i left it on for an hour.  i applied my cream cleanser on the hair before i rinsed it and then proceeded to shower and bun as usual.

my hair was moist, but not overly so.  it didn't provide as much slip as i anticipated, but detangling was fairly pain free.  i'm 37 weeks post, so i got rootage. LOL

my hair is shiny and smooth as a baby's bottom.

the first pic is my hair today after chicoro's prepoo.

the second is my hair yesterday.


----------



## Shadiyah

havilland said:


> i tried chicoro's moisture drenched prepoo for the first time today.   omg!  love it.
> 
> 1/2 cup aloe gel
> 2 tbsp fav oil (i used hot six oil)
> mix and apply to hair in sections.
> 
> 1/8 cup coconut oil (i used olive oil as i just discovered my hair hates coconut oil)
> warm this in a bowl and dip the sections of hair to seal in the moisture.
> 
> cover with plastic and le tsit 15-60 minutes.
> 
> 
> i left it on for an hour.  i applied my cream cleanser on the hair before i rinsed it and then proceeded to shower and bun as usual.
> 
> my hair was moist, but not overly so.  it didn't provide as much slip as i anticipated, but detangling was fairly pain free.  i'm 37 weeks post, so i got rootage. LOL
> 
> my hair is shiny and smooth as a baby's bottom.
> 
> the first pic is my hair today after chicoro's prepoo.
> 
> the second is my hair yesterday.



Yeah that recipe is great I so love it. I use it all the time and on my grand son's hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just notice that when I look at other's length check that is the same length as mines, their's look so much longer than looking at my hair lol.


----------



## Shelew

Allandra said:


> SherylsTresses
> 
> I'm sure this varies by the person.  I haven't used cones since discovering argan oil (around November 2010).  If you need to use a clarifying shampoo, just deep condition well after that.



Do you know if the argan oil serves as a heat protectant? I will usually use something else to flat iron then put argan oil afterwards.


----------



## HighAspirations

I'm using products that are more natural. They don't block out moisture as badly, and I'm not afraid to experiment.  TRYING NEW THINGS IS SO IMPORTANT! You never know what could be your next miracle.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Shelew said:


> Do you know if the argan oil serves as a heat protectant? I will usually use something else to flat iron then put argan oil afterwards.




Allandra 
The tag came to me.  I believe it was for Allandra.  I would like to know as well.  Would like to know the brand of the argan oil and if it was used for blowdrying.


----------



## Allandra

Shelew said:


> Do you know if the argan oil serves as a heat protectant? I will usually use something else to flat iron then put argan oil afterwards.


Shelew

Since it's an oil, I highly doubt it.

Keep in mind, my stylist always uses a heat protectant on my hair.  I just use the argan oil on my hair during the time my hair is straight.  I'm just mentioning this because I don't want anyone thinking I use it as a heat protectant since it's an oil.


----------



## Allandra

SherylsTresses said:


> @Allandra
> The tag came to me.  I believe it was for Allandra.  I would like to know as well.  Would like to know the brand of the argan oil and if it was used for blowdrying.


SherylsTresses

It came to you because you were in the original tag (from me).


----------



## Arian

Right now, I am stopping the washing in the shower..not working.  So I will start doing HOTs weekly as a prepoo, twist my hair, co-wash, DC, then shampoo once each month and DC.  I will use a moisturizing DC three times a month and a protein once a month (AO GPB).  

Currently, the back of my hair is breaking pretty bad.  I'm doing a lot of trial and error with my leave in mist.  It was a little see-through back there, so I trimmed today pretty well.  I will probably twist my hair weekly and reduce the time I spend doing wash and go's.  At least until my hair grows into a shape that I want...it is currently looking like a mullet.


----------



## jerseygurl

I have been following this thread for a while but never posted. Allandra, your hair is an inspiration. When I joined this forum, you were going through your transition and I love the fact that you straighten your hair regularly without any adverse effects. 

For me, I have decided to remove cones from my regimen and I'm now in the process of finding conditioners that will work for me. My goal is to reach BSL by the end of the year. I'm at APL right now.


----------



## Seamonster

This year I am trying to grow my hair longer than it grew last year. One tiny piece got to grazing BSB. But most of it was full shoulder length. I cut out many of the layers, so that I could really grow long thick hair. My hair started the year at full neck length and is back to shoulder length. Really looking forward to thicker longer hair. Just got to get a good plan together. 

Recently was inspired by Cibrianna's detangling video to try dry finger detangling. I lost a lot of hair to breakage with that. Guess, I do not know how to properly dry finger detangle. So I gotta take it as a lesson learned and keep pressing on.

ETA: I tried to reduce trimming my ends to every three months; got a lot of double and triple knots out of that experiment. These knots would catch in my comb and cause breakage. Just did a good haircut and my manipulation induced breakage ended. I know I got some splits from the knots breaking off too. Still managed to retain shoulder length hair, so I am pressing forward. Trying to figure out how long I can stretch without a trim.


----------



## Allandra

jerseygurl said:


> I have been following this thread for a while but never posted. @Allandra, your hair is an inspiration. When I joined this forum, you were going through your transition and I love the fact that you straighten your hair regularly without any adverse effects.
> 
> For me, I have decided to remove cones from my regimen and I'm now in the process of finding conditioners that will work for me. My goal is to reach BSL by the end of the year. I'm at APL right now.


jerseygurl

Aww thanks girlie.  

I've also removed cones from my regimen too, and my hair is still thriving.  I still have cones in my hair care product stash, so I'll probably end up using them again some time down the road.  Who know...

I'm glad you decided to join in on the thread.  Please keep us posted on your hair growth.


----------



## Rossy2010

End of the month will be 2 months since I joined this thread and Im thinking of taking a progress pic.. Im excited coz my retention has been the best since I started my HHJ.
on a different note i have not been using my sulfur mix 3 times a week as I had mentioned coz it just made me manipulate my hair. I kinda always wanted to apply it which meant undoing my french braids etc..  Im applying it once a week  - that is after poo and Dcing..


----------



## Allandra

Arian said:


> Right now, I am stopping the washing in the shower..not working.  So I will start doing HOTs weekly as a prepoo, twist my hair, co-wash, DC, then shampoo once each month and DC.  I will use a moisturizing DC three times a month and a protein once a month (AO GPB).
> 
> Currently, the back of my hair is breaking pretty bad.  I'm doing a lot of trial and error with my leave in mist.  It was a little see-through back there, so I trimmed today pretty well.  I will probably twist my hair weekly and reduce the time I spend doing wash and go's.  At least until my hair grows into a shape that I want...it is currently looking like a mullet.


Arian

What was your issue with washing your hair in the shower?  I know it doesn't work for everyone.  The last time I washed my hair (myself) outside of the shower was YEARS ago (when my hair was much shorter - plus it just kills my back).


----------



## Allandra

Seamonster said:


> This year I am trying to grow my hair longer than it grew last year. One tiny piece got to grazing BSB. But most of it was full shoulder length. I cut out many of the layers, so that I could really grow long thick hair. My hair started the year at full neck length and is back to shoulder length. Really looking forward to thicker longer hair. Just got to get a good plan together.
> 
> Recently was inspired by Cibrianna's detangling video to try dry finger detangling. I lost a lot of hair to breakage with that. Guess, I do not know how to properly dry finger detangle. So I gotta take it as a lesson learned and keep pressing on.
> 
> ETA: I tried to reduce trimming my ends to every three months; got a lot of double and triple knots out of that experiment. These knots would catch in my comb and cause breakage. Just did a good haircut and my manipulation induced breakage ended. I know I got some splits from the knots breaking off too. Still managed to retain shoulder length hair, so I am pressing forward. Trying to figure out how long I can stretch without a trim.


Seamonster

Did you find out why your hair was breaking?  I don't care for finger detangling although I know a lot of people do (I just find it easier with a wide tooth comb).


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> End of the month will be 2 months since I joined this thread and Im thinking of taking a progress pic.. Im excited coz my retention has been the best since I started my HHJ.
> on a different note i have not been using my sulfur mix 3 times a week as I had mentioned coz it just made me manipulate my hair. I kinda always wanted to apply it which meant undoing my french braids etc..  Im applying it once a week  - that is after poo and Dcing..


Rossy2010

It's so nice to hear about your retention.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Arian

@Allandra,

I would get more tangles and SSKs when I wash in the shower + shampoo residue would cause female issues for me.  Today, though, I detangled with oil on damp hair, sectioned my hair, and poured diluted shampoo over my head.  I could see the dirt running off my hair.  I didn't think the diluted shampoo could get my hair so clean.  Afterwards, very little tangling.  I think this will be my route from now on.

I am still experiencing some breakage though.  So I DC'd with Joico KPAK Intense Hydrator since it has both protein and moisturizing ingredients, and I am not too sure what is causing the moderate breakage I am experiencing.  I will continue to use it until I use it up.


----------



## havilland

Arian said:


> @Allandra,
> 
> I would get more tangles and SSKs when I wash in the shower + shampoo residue would cause female issues for me.  Today, though, I detangled with oil on damp hair, sectioned my hair, and poured diluted shampoo over my head.  I could see the dirt running off my hair.  I didn't think the diluted shampoo could get my hair so clean.  Afterwards, very little tangling.  I think this will be my route from now on.
> 
> I am still experiencing some breakage though.  So I DC'd with Joico KPAK Intense Hydrator since it has both protein and moisturizing ingredients, and I am not too sure what is causing the moderate breakage I am experiencing.  I will continue to use it until I use it up.



diluted shampoo is def a great route.  shampoo has soooooooooo much detergent in it that it can be diluted with no problem and still get your hair really clean.  glad you discovered that.  it will save you lots of stress.


----------



## Seamonster

Allandra 

Lord, I have been working on the breakage. Seems to have stopped, but I am not sure why? I thought I knew; then I forgot. I am going to have to start keeping a hair journal so I can be aware of these things. Maybe it will come to me.


----------



## Allandra

Seamonster said:


> @Allandra
> 
> Lord, I have been working on the breakage. Seems to have stopped, but I am not sure why? I thought I knew; then I forgot. I am going to have to start keeping a hair journal so I can be aware of these things. Maybe it will come to me.


Seamonster

Well, I'm glad the breakage stopped.  A hair journal may come in helpful for you.


----------



## janeemat

Wow!  This thread is sooooo long.  For me, things have not changed much since I last posted. Sticking with what I know. I have been laying off rollersetting for awhile and just cowashing and mostly bunning.


----------



## Allandra

I hope everyone has been doing well at retaining their length.


----------



## longhairdreaming

I think my hair is inching along. I feel so close to APL but so far away.  I've been straightening once a month but I'm thinking of skipping my April length check and wait till the end of May. Hopefully that'll keep me from going crazy. I've also been keeping my hair in cornrows(without extentions) for 2-3 weeks at a time. Finally since I've learned how the desert sun is just plain disrespectful to my hair I've been wrapping my hair in a scarf everyday after wetting it down in the shower and moisturizing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask. Surprisingly enough I haven't had to do the seal step since adopting this modification to my reggie. I think my GCC sistas have it right with the whole covering thing.


----------



## deedoswell

I'm new member and first want to say to all "your hair is gorgegous!!!"  Allandra question, when you do a "dusting" of your hair how much do you cut off as opposed to a "trim".  I just had my dad cut my hair and I was inching toward BSL - I told him I just wanted a "dusting" - thought he would know since he was a barber! I'm now straight APL.


----------



## Allandra

deedoswell said:


> I'm new member and first want to say to all "your hair is gorgegous!!!"  Allandra question, when you do a "dusting" of your hair how much do you cut off as opposed to a "trim".  I just had my dad cut my hair and I was inching toward BSL - I told him I just wanted a "dusting" - thought he would know since he was a barber! I'm now straight APL.


@ deedoswell 

Welcome to the forum.

I've never done any of my own dustings.  My hair stylist does them for me.  Each time she does them, she always shows me how much hair she dusted, and it's barely anything at all (she always says my ends are fine and that there's not much to dust).  So, I would say barely a smidge.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra I have been doing what you ask me to do and I am dying to put the silicone back in my hair. It is so tangle and dry in the back no matter what I use on my hair. Please help me because I have use the pre poo I have use moisturizer before bed and oils. I wake up with a tangle mess and I use the pineapple and sleeping cap for bed.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok I am going to try this for a while just co wash and bunin for a while.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra I have been doing what you ask me to do and I am dying to put the silicone back in my hair. It is so tangle and dry in the back no matter what I use on my hair. Please help me because I have use the pre poo I have use moisturizer before bed and oils. I wake up with a tangle mess and I use the pineapple and sleeping cap for bed.


@Shadiyah

I tell everyone to do what works best for them and their hair.

What has been causing you tangles and dry hair?


----------



## deedoswell

Allandra said:


> @ deedoswell
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've never done any of my own dustings. My hair stylist does them for me. Each time she does them, she always shows me how much hair she dusted, and it's barely anything at all (she always says my ends are fine and that there's not much to dust). So, I would say barely a smidge.


 
Yeah that's what I thought a dusting should be - just a smidge.  Ooook so apparently he gave me a trim!    It needed it anyway.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> @Shadiyah
> 
> I tell everyone to do what works best for them and their hair.
> 
> What has been causing you tangles and dry hair?



Thanks I will try not wearing my hair out so much until I get bored.


----------



## deedoswell

@ Allandra
Since joining I have read this entire post and want to thank you for all of your advice!  I tried the Aubrey Organics GPB shampoo (it's at home can't remember name exactly) that you mentioned in one of the threads.  I loved it.  I thought I was buying the conditioner (rush ordering while at work and not reading); but want to tell you I loved it.  Hopefully it will help with my hair shedding issue.


----------



## Allandra

deedoswell said:


> @ Allandra
> Since joining I have read this entire post and want to thank you for all of your advice!  I tried the Aubrey Organics GPB shampoo (it's at home can't remember name exactly) that you mentioned in one of the threads.  I loved it.  I thought I was buying the conditioner (rush ordering while at work and not reading); but want to tell you I loved it.  Hopefully it will help with my hair shedding issue.


deedoswell

Thanks for letting us know about the shampoo.  I've never tried it.  I've been in love with the conditioner since 1999 / 2000.  It's awesome.  Please share your thoughts on the conditioner once you've tried it.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hello, I have been following this thread for a while but never posted. You ladies have beautiful hair and your regimes seem very promising.

I PS 80-90% of the time by wearing wigs, my hair is in four flat twists underneath and I redo my twists, spritz with water/conditioner mix sealed with some type of hair pomade/grease every few days. I baggy every night and when I don't have anywhere to go I wear the baggy/scarf all day. I flat iron maybe once or twice a month but I want to eliminate heat and wear more twistouts when I'm not wearing wigs.

HHG everyone


----------



## Allandra

IMFOCSD said:


> Hello, I have been following this thread for a while but never posted. You ladies have beautiful hair and your regimes seem very promising.
> 
> I PS 80-90% of the time by wearing wigs, my hair is in four flat twists underneath and I redo my twists, spritz with water/conditioner mix sealed with some type of hair pomade/grease every few days. I baggy every night and when I don't have anywhere to go I wear the baggy/scarf all day. I flat iron maybe once or twice a month but I want to eliminate heat and wear more twistouts when I'm not wearing wigs.
> 
> HHG everyone


IMFOCSD

I'm glad you came on in and posted.    Your regimen sounds good.  I love protect styling.  What are your hair length goals?  What's your current hair length?


----------



## IMFOCSD

Allandra said:


> IMFOCSD
> 
> I'm glad you came on in and posted.    Your regimen sounds good.  I love protect styling.  What are your hair length goals?  What's your current hair length?



My length now is APL. I realized that for me its best to set and focus on short term goals which would be BSB. My final goal will be WL but thats a long time from now lol.


----------



## deedoswell

@ Allandra

question, I am APL, and not very creative on protective styles.  Was wondering when your hair was shorter (APL) what types of protective styles did you wear to retain your length?


----------



## Allandra

deedoswell said:


> @ Allandra
> 
> question, I am APL, and not very creative on protective styles.  Was wondering when your hair was shorter (APL) what types of protective styles did you wear to retain your length?


The infamous bun.


----------



## Niknak20

This has to be one of my fave threads on LHCF! It just feels like this is a solution thread. Not that other threads aren't cause I've received great info from other threads. But i just truly enjoy and appreciate the personalized feedback, Allandra thx so much for starting this thread. And thx to the other ladies with all the helpful suggestions and great regimens. I'm hoping you guys could tell me if I'm on the right track. I've been transitioning for 8mths, I just had a mini chop and will get the last inch off in June  I was SL before the trim idk now. I would be so happy if I could get APL by December. When I was relaxed I was btwn APL and BSL. I know it's doable as a natural. My final goal was MBL but seeing all the beautiful hair is making me think of WL lol. 

My regimen with braids:
I PS with braids. Considering my first sew in maybe. (I had individuals from Jan-Mar) now I have box braids. (Apr-Jun) I wash my hair with diluted shampoo. I'll go back to GHE nightly. ( I saw it asked not sure if it was answered but GHE is greenhouse effect. Pretty much baggying with oils). My oil blend is: olive oil, vitamin e oil, joboba oil, coconut oil lol I'm trying to use Naptural85's mix I need more though. 
Start back on biotin, just started MSM today. 

W/o braids:
Weekly Shampoo or cowash with shea moisture products
Two strand twists, apply leave in, my oil blend, and perm rods. I can get away with 3rd day hair when I'm lazy if i'm not being lazy i do it 2x a week.
Too much? Too little?

So far I noticed that my hair feels moist and thick even though my hair was always thick. But perms and Dominican blow outs thinned it slightly. Even when I stretched perms I noticed my hair would thicken asap. I know it's growing but idk how fast I have to document better. Another concern is: my scalp is always itchy? Can my scalp be dry and my hair moisturized? Cause my scalp doesn't feel dry to me since I've been doing the GHE. But what else might cause my scalp to itch? And does it signify a problem or should I just suck it up since my hair appears to be growing?


----------



## Allandra

Niknak20

I'm glad you're enjoying the thread.  

It sounds like you're doing well with your regimen, and you aren't experiencing any breakage, so that's a good thing.

Maybe some of the members that do two strand twists can chime in about that question.

I take efas (have been taking them for years), and this seems to be keeping my scalp in check.  Not sure why your scalp is so itchy.  Are you experiencing any product build up on your scalp?  Is this all the time, when you have braids, when you don't have braids or what?  Hopefully you aren't allergic to anything you're using on your hair / scalp.




Niknak20 said:


> This has to be one of my fave threads on LHCF! It just feels like this is a solution thread. Not that other threads aren't cause I've received great info from other threads. But i just truly enjoy and appreciate the personalized feedback, Allandra thx so much for starting this thread. And thx to the other ladies with all the helpful suggestions and great regimens. I'm hoping you guys could tell me if I'm on the right track. I've been transitioning for 8mths, I just had a mini chop and will get the last inch off in June  I was SL before the trim idk now. I would be so happy if I could get APL by December. When I was relaxed I was btwn APL and BSL. I know it's doable as a natural. My final goal was MBL but seeing all the beautiful hair is making me think of WL lol.
> 
> My regimen with braids:
> I PS with braids. Considering my first sew in maybe. (I had individuals from Jan-Mar) now I have box braids. (Apr-Jun) I wash my hair with diluted shampoo. I'll go back to GHE nightly. ( I saw it asked not sure if it was answered but GHE is greenhouse effect. Pretty much baggying with oils). My oil blend is: olive oil, vitamin e oil, joboba oil, coconut oil lol I'm trying to use Naptural85's mix I need more though.
> Start back on biotin, just started MSM today.
> 
> W/o braids:
> Weekly Shampoo or cowash with shea moisture products
> Two strand twists, apply leave in, my oil blend, and perm rods. I can get away with 3rd day hair when I'm lazy if i'm not being lazy i do it 2x a week.
> Too much? Too little?
> 
> So far I noticed that my hair feels moist and thick even though my hair was always thick. But perms and Dominican blow outs thinned it slightly. Even when I stretched perms I noticed my hair would thicken asap. I know it's growing but idk how fast I have to document better. Another concern is: my scalp is always itchy? Can my scalp be dry and my hair moisturized? Cause my scalp doesn't feel dry to me since I've been doing the GHE. But what else might cause my scalp to itch? And does it signify a problem or should I just suck it up since my hair appears to be growing?


----------



## deedoswell

Allandra said:


> @Niknak20
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the thread.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing well with your regimen, and you aren't experiencing any breakage, so that's a good thing.
> 
> Maybe some of the members that do two strand twists can chime in about that question.
> 
> I take *efas *(have been taking them for years), and this seems to be keeping my scalp in check. Not sure why your scalp is so itchy. Are you experiencing any product build up on your scalp? Is this all the time, when you have braids, when you don't have braids or what? Hopefully you aren't allergic to anything you're using on your hair / scalp.


 
Allandra, what is "efas"?  Is it Essential Fatty Acids? Such as Fish Oil?  Sorry - remember now - I'm new!


----------



## Allandra

deedoswell said:


> Allandra, what is "efas"?  Is it *Essential Fatty Acids*? Such as Fish Oil?  Sorry - remember now - I'm new!


Yeah  .  .  .  .  .


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14

I am currently WL and am shooting for HL and beyond if possible. Did you keep your regi the same to reach these type of lengths. I also dust my ends every 3 to 4 months and have issues with split ends sometimes. Is there anything in particular you do to prevent them? I only flat iron every 4 to 5 months, PS buns, wash every 2 weeks. I also Moisturize and seal every 2 days or if it feels a little dry. Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## Niknak20

Allandra said:
			
		

> Niknak20
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the thread.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing well with your regimen, and you aren't experiencing any breakage, so that's a good thing.
> 
> Maybe some of the members that do two strand twists can chime in about that question.
> 
> I take efas (have been taking them for years), and this seems to be keeping my scalp in check.  Not sure why your scalp is so itchy.  Are you experiencing any product build up on your scalp?  Is this all the time, when you have braids, when you don't have braids or what?  Hopefully you aren't allergic to anything you're using on your hair / scalp.



Thx for the feedback I do appreciate it.  Allergies never crossed my mind. If I am how do I pin point what I'm allergic too? It's a possibility but before I went natural I had an itchy scalp due to dandruff. But I haven't had a prob w/dandruff since I've stopped perming my hair so idk. I have fish oil at home. I'll start taking that too. I don't think I'm experiencing build up. I try to keep it simple, and I shampoo or cowash weekly. When I first started I was a  shameless product junkie lol. But now I've realized less is best for my pockets and hair  my scalp is itchy with or w/o braids.


----------



## Allandra

ShawnC said:


> I am currently WL and am shooting for HL and beyond if possible. Did you keep your regi the same to reach these type of lengths. I also dust my ends every 3 to 4 months and have issues with split ends sometimes. Is there anything in particular you do to prevent them? I only flat iron every 4 to 5 months, PS buns, wash every 2 weeks. I also Moisturize and seal every 2 days or if it feels a little dry. Thanks for the great thread!



ShawnC

I've been pretty consistent with my regimen.  I wear protective styles a lot, and that keeps my ends happy.

You're welcome.


----------



## Allandra

Niknak20 said:


> Thx for the feedback I do appreciate it.  Allergies never crossed my mind. If I am how do I pin point what I'm allergic too? It's a possibility but before I went natural I had an itchy scalp due to dandruff. But I haven't had a prob w/dandruff since I've stopped perming my hair so idk. I have fish oil at home. I'll start taking that too. I don't think I'm experiencing build up. I try to keep it simple, and I shampoo or cowash weekly. When I first started I was a  shameless product junkie lol. But now I've realized less is best for my pockets and hair  my scalp is itchy with or w/o braids.


Niknak20

I'm not exactly sure about that (maybe an allergy doctor).  I've never had any scalp allergies.  Are you using fake hair for your braids or just your braids?  There are people that are allergic to fake hair (the chemicals in it).


----------



## Niknak20

Allandra said:
			
		

> Niknak20
> 
> I'm not exactly sure about that (maybe an allergy doctor).  I've never had any scalp allergies.  Are you using fake hair for your braids or just your braids?  There are people that are allergic to fake hair (the chemicals in it).



I'll look into the allergy thing concerning a doctor. For my braids I do use fake hair, I never thought it'd be a problem. I'll also start monitoring when my scalp itches to see if it's something I'm using since my scalp itches w/o braids too.


----------



## Zaynab

I've lurked in this thread off and on and I didn't post because I had nothing to contribute. As usual, I have no regimen but I want to get back to WL. I'm about between BSL and WL, was at WL the end of last year, ends got nasty..cut off too much. Anyway, I don't know how to I got to WL because I'm lazy about my hair and I use too much heat. I just don't like curly hair and I don't think co-washing is working out for me like it used to. I co-washed last summer and lost more hair than I gained ( I think because hair was getting to dry, tangled, etc) 

What I need are some styles I can wear straight and not have to blowdry or rollerset b/c I can't rollerset. I'm asking for alot  right now I've been blow drying, flat ironing every two weeks until I wash again. I have been pincurling until the next time I blow dry. I'd like to just stop blowdrying all together. I'm just lazy I think. I want to get back to WL and just stay.


----------



## Allandra

Zaynab said:


> I've lurked in this thread off and on and I didn't post because I had nothing to contribute. As usual, I have no regimen but I want to get back to WL. I'm about between BSL and WL, was at WL the end of last year, ends got nasty..cut off too much. Anyway, I don't know how to I got to WL because I'm lazy about my hair and I use too much heat. I just don't like curly hair and I don't think co-washing is working out for me like it used to. I co-washed last summer and lost more hair than I gained ( I think because hair was getting to dry, tangled, etc)
> 
> What I need are some styles I can wear straight and not have to blowdry or rollerset b/c I can't rollerset. I'm asking for alot  right now I've been blow drying, flat ironing every two weeks until I wash again. I have been pincurling until the next time I blow dry. I'd like to just stop blowdrying all together. I'm just lazy I think. I want to get back to WL and just stay.


Zaynab

I think creating a simple regimen would help you out a lot (and can be a good starting point).

So, you want straight styles, but you don't want to blow dry or roller set?  Yep, you're asking for a lot.


----------



## Zaynab

Allandra said:


> Zaynab
> 
> I think creating a simple regimen would help you out a lot (and can be a good starting point).
> 
> So, you want straight styles, but you don't want to blow dry or roller set?  Yep, you're asking for a lot.



I keep saying I might try some air drying or banding. I just haven't been able to research that yet. Well heck and the search function is down so there's my current excuse. I don't have to get it bone straight but I would like it more straight than curly.


----------



## Garner

Zaynab
...What about Youtube?  I am sure there are plenty of tutorials regarding banding.


----------



## Allandra

Zaynab said:


> I keep saying I might try some air drying or banding. I just haven't been able to research that yet. Well heck and the search function is down so there's my current excuse. I don't have to get it bone straight but I would like it more straight than curly.


Zaynab

Well, banding will stretch it out.  Give that a try.


----------



## Zaynab

Allandra said:


> Zaynab
> 
> Well, banding will stretch it out.  Give that a try.



I might try it. @Pokantas does it I believe


----------



## gospelglamgirl

havilland said:


> diluted shampoo is def a great route. shampoo has soooooooooo much detergent in it that it can be diluted with no problem and still get your hair really clean. glad you discovered that. it will save you lots of stress.


 I hate washing my hair in the shower too. I usually warm up distilled water. For other bottled water users stay away from that baby nursery water. It messed up my hair so bad, like 3-1/2 years ago...had to cut 18" down to 1" cuz of tangles!!! 

Thankfully I got it to grow back. Zephyr Hills is good. It eases tangles and softens - and I have some kinky hair! I'm natural many years and still counting! Creme of Nature is all I use...no conditioner.


----------



## caribeandiva

To gain lenght: I went natural, DC with moisturizing conditioners after EVERY wash. Use heat carefully and sparingly and detangle very carefully. So far so good!


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!! I got it backwards and you all didn't catch that one. When your hair snaps it is because you have too much protein and not enough moisture. I don't know how that is because I deep condition with moisturizing conditioners and co wash with moisturizing conditioners I use a pre poo that is very moisturizing. How am I not getting enough moisture????? Please help me with this one.


----------



## lushcoils

Shadiyah said:


> OMG!!! I got it backwards and you all didn't catch that one. When your hair snaps it is because you have too much protein and not enough moisture. I don't know how that is because I deep condition with moisturizing conditioners and co wash with moisturizing conditioners I use a pre poo that is very moisturizing. How am I not getting enough moisture????? Please help me with this one.



I'm wondering the same thing for my hair.


----------



## Zaynab

Garner said:


> Zaynab
> ...What about Youtube?  I am sure there are plenty of tutorials regarding banding.



Garner thanks I hadn't thought of that!! will check it out!

I just wonder do people have success with banding to almost straight hair and then what do they do after? I'm so lazy ya'll. But I'm gonna do better.


----------



## Zaynab

Does anyone pre-poo and with what products? sorry I can't search The main issue for me when I wear my hair curly is when it's time to wash again, I don't detangle well and I think I lose hair. I need a good detangler and need to try this pre-poo people speak of.

Allandra why have I been on the hair boards all these years and am still such a hair failure?


----------



## Allandra

Zaynab said:


> Does anyone pre-poo and with what products? sorry I can't search The main issue for me when I wear my hair curly is when it's time to wash again, I don't detangle well and I think I lose hair. I need a good detangler and need to try this pre-poo people speak of.
> 
> @Allandra why have I been on the hair boards all these years and am still such a hair failure?


Zaynab



I sometimes deep condition my hair on dry hair (aka prior to shampooing) with my Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner.


----------



## Allandra

caribeandiva said:


> To gain lenght: I went natural, DC with moisturizing conditioners after EVERY wash. Use heat carefully and sparingly and detangle very carefully. So far so good!


caribeandiva



I'm glad it's working well for you.

It's good to 'see' you.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> OMG!!! I got it backwards and you all didn't catch that one. When your hair snaps it is because you have too much protein and not enough moisture. I don't know how that is because I deep condition with moisturizing conditioners and co wash with moisturizing conditioners I use a pre poo that is very moisturizing. How am I not getting enough moisture????? Please help me with this one.


Shadiyah

Hopefully some of the members that have had this issue will chime in.


----------



## Garner

Zaynab said:


> Garner thanks I hadn't thought of that!! will check it out!
> 
> I just wonder do people have success with banding to almost straight hair and then what do they do after? I'm so lazy ya'll. But I'm gonna do better.



Zaynab...You can also do as Naptural85 does, she will twist, pull the twists to the opposite side and pin.  She also stretches with curlformers and flexirods and has styles obtained after stretching.  Summyr1988 uses a ribbon to lengthen her twists.   There are several alternatives.

BTW...you are not a hair failure.  Do not claim that.   Learning is constant in this journey.


----------



## Garner

Allandra...I love your ponytail with the 4 twists!!!  So cute!!!  

How are the ends protected at the bottom?  What type of elastic did you use to fasten?  Was this achieved on wet hair?


----------



## Allandra

Garner said:


> @Allandra...I love your ponytail with the 4 twists!!!  So cute!!!
> 
> How are the ends protected at the bottom?  What type of elastic did you use to fasten?  Was this achieved on wet hair?


Garner

Thanks.

There's nothing on the ends (hair is just curly on the end, that's all).  A jumbo ouchless elastic (without any metal) was used.  All of my natural styles are done on wet hair.  I would never let anyone work on my natural dry hair (never, ever).


----------



## Garner

Zaynab...Check this link out

http://www.curlynikki.com/2012/04/natural-hair-juggling-act.html


----------



## Zaynab

Garner said:


> Zaynab...You can also do as Naptural85 does, she will twist, pull the twists to the opposite side and pin.  She also stretches with curlformers and flexirods and has styles obtained after stretching.  Summyr1988 uses a ribbon to lengthen her twists.   There are several alternatives.
> 
> BTW...y*ou are not a hair failure.  Do not claim that.   Learning is constant in this journe*y.



You're so awesome, thanks!! I'm gonna look them up and look on youtube

just me picking on myself I don't know how I get my hair to grow to WL because I'm so slack but I'm gonna do better. I was once a FOTM, I could do better


----------



## MixedVix

So if you flat iron your hair.. What heat protector do you use??


----------



## Shadiyah

Zaynab said:


> Does anyone pre-poo and with what products? sorry I can't search The main issue for me when I wear my hair curly is when it's time to wash again, I don't detangle well and I think I lose hair. I need a good detangler and need to try this pre-poo people speak of.
> 
> Allandra why have I been on the hair boards all these years and am still such a hair failure?



Zaynab the pre poo I use is alea vera juice with olive oil and sit under a plastic cap for as long as I want and then I shampoo and deep condition. I detangle while the conditioner is in my hair and if I really have a hard time I use my demand brush and start at the ends and up the hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

Zaynab said:


> I keep saying I might try some air drying or banding. I just haven't been able to research that yet. Well heck and the search function is down so there's my current excuse. I don't have to get it bone straight but I would like it more straight than curly.



I think you may have said your hair type but this is what I think would help for you. hairveda whipped creme and apply it while your hair is damp and put your hair in bantu knots and let it airdry. they do wonders as far as getting the hair straight. and then you can do your updo. oh don't forget youtube very very helpful.


----------



## winona

[USER=330467 said:
			
		

> Niknak20[/USER];15851959]I'll look into the allergy thing concerning a doctor. For my braids I do use fake hair, I never thought it'd be a problem. I'll also start monitoring when my scalp itches to see if it's something I'm using since my scalp itches w/o braids too.



I also use fake hair for my braids and I have to remove the coating or my fake will itch so bad I have to take it out.  I initially found out about this possible problem on growafrolong website.  Basically I put 1 cup of ACV and hot water in my kitchen sink and let the hair sit in there for about 20 min.  When I drain the water it has a white film on top.  I then use a shampoo that I don't like to get any residual off.  Rinse throughly and apply serum onto the hair.  Afterwards I hang to dry.  This has allowed me to where to where the hair up to 3 weeks before I removed.  BTW I removed it because I was bored not because my scalp itched  HTH


----------



## Zaynab

Shadiyah said:


> I think you may have said your hair type but this is what I think would help for you. hairveda whipped creme and apply it while your hair is damp and put your hair in bantu knots and let it airdry. they do wonders as far as getting the hair straight. and then you can do your updo. oh don't forget youtube very very helpful.



3a/b Thanks for all your tips. I'm gonna try the pre poo too


----------



## celiabug

Allandra I'm thinking i may only straighten like 2 or 3 times a year just to get trims because ever time i straighten i end up with straight parts that take months to go away, its so annoying.


----------



## Allandra

celiabug said:


> @Allandra I'm thinking i may only straighten like 2 or 3 times a year just to get trims because ever time i straighten i end up with straight parts that take months to go away, its so annoying.


celiabug

This sounds like a good idea to combat those straight parts.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

right now its pretty short, so it is protecting itself via shrinkage.  I just use my ecostyler and go.  i'll probably bun once it gets longer


----------



## claud-uk

Zaynab said:


> Does anyone pre-poo and with what products? sorry I can't search The main issue for me when I wear my hair curly is when it's time to wash again, I don't detangle well and I think I lose hair. I need a good detangler and need to try this pre-poo people speak of.



I pre-poo with a mix of oils: Wheatgerm Oil (WGO) for the ceramides, EVOO and Coconut for strength and Avocado for moisture.  Sometimes I'll add some cholesterol too if I'm going to do a Poo,  just for extra protection.

I find that whilst applying the pre-poo my hairs just slide over each other and it's SUPER easy to comb/detangle at this stage.  Hair goes into 4 braids while pre-poo is being applied and stays in the braids through the wash/DC process.


----------



## sirde4

thank you for sharing.  Your hair is beautiful.  Wish I can get there.  Ive had major setbacks. Currently sporting a weave to retain and achieve neck length unstretched.  Condition wash weekly.  Haphazard vitamin intake.  Need help, help, help. Ooou lawdy

hopin4 healthy, long and strong hair


----------



## sirde4

What type of prenatal do you use.

hopein4 healthy, long and strong hair


----------



## Rossy2010

Checking in.. Im doing fine... I had a mojor detangling session today  but it was not that bad but i lost some hair which has been happening in the last few weeks.. Anyway I will be doing a length check next week and will post some update pics


----------



## Rossy2010

Rossy2010 said:


> So here is my starting pic. I finally had to cut t off back to NL
> 
> 
> 
> I will post an updated pic three months from now or as soon as I relax.


progress pic as promised 




I will post the next progress pic after 3 months.. Im sticking to my regime coz its working.. the only issue i have is that i will only stretch upto 14 weeks given that after 14 weeks I had increased shedding. 
I hope i iwll be back on the length i was on my next touch up..


----------



## havilland

claud-uk said:


> I pre-poo with a mix of oils: Wheatgerm Oil (WGO) for the ceramides, EVOO and Coconut for strength and Avocado for moisture.  Sometimes I'll add some cholesterol too if I'm going to do a Poo,  just for extra protection.
> 
> I find that whilst applying the pre-poo my hairs just slide over each other and it's SUPER easy to comb/detangle at this stage.  Hair goes into 4 braids while pre-poo is being applied and stays in the braids through the wash/DC process.




i prepoo with olive oil the night before i cleanse my hair.  to give the hair slip so i can remove shed hairs.  if it's really tangly i will prepoo with glycerin.  this is for slip only.  i apply the glycerin and let it sit at least an hour or overnight.  then remove shed hair and detangle with my fingers.  apply my hairveda moisturePro conditioner to the dry hair.  sit under the dryer and then co wash.


----------



## janeemat

Allandra said:


> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit. I have heat used on my hair once per month. I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs. I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. *When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.* It looks like you're on the right road. Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape). Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length. I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).


 
Allandra, explain in the bold please.  Meaning do you not moisturize ends, oil hair or anything during this time.  Is this a bun you are referring to?  Also, do you protective style with sew ins?  Did you use sew ins during your transition or buns?  I see you flat iron monthly.  Did your flat iron monthly while your were transitioning?  Sorry for all of the questions.  I want my hair like yours


----------



## Allandra

janeemat said:


> Allandra, explain in the bold please.  Meaning do you not moisturize ends, oil hair or anything during this time.  Is this a bun you are referring to?  Also, do you protective style with sew ins?  Did you use sew ins during your transition or buns?  I see you flat iron monthly.  Did your flat iron monthly while your were transitioning?  Sorry for all of the questions.  I want my hair like yours


@janeemat

I know folks are going to get tired of me saying this    but my hair gets most of it's moisture from deep conditioning.  Prior to placing my hair in a protective style, I always moisturize my hair (all of it, including the ends).

Excuse me, but I've never had a sew in.

During my transitioning, I had my hair flat ironed more often then monthly.


----------



## janeemat

Allandra said:


> @janeemat
> 
> I know folks are going to get tired of me saying this  but my hair gets most of it's moisture from deep conditioning. Prior to placing my hair in a protective style, I always moisturize my hair (all of it, including the ends).  *I can believe this because if you are deep conditioning weekly your hair could remain moisturized.  I have experienced it myself.*
> 
> Excuse me, but I've never had a sew in.  *No Pun intended.  I thought that you followed Reniece's regi since she is your stylist and maybe you used sew ins for transitioning.*
> 
> During my transitioning, I had my hair flat ironed more often then monthly.


 *I am glad to hear this because it proves that you can do a long transition with flat ironing and have healthy hair.*

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## Allandra

janeemat said:


> *I thought that you followed Reniece's regi since she is your stylist and maybe you used sew ins for transitioning.*


I'm one of her many clients, but I follow my own regimen.  BTW, my hair was long before I became a client of hers.


----------



## Allandra

Hello ladies.

I hope everyone is doing well at retaining their length.

I didn't get my hair flat ironed in April or in May.  My hair was last flat ironed on March 24.  I plan on getting my hair flat ironed in June, and after that, not until September or October.


----------



## Ltown

Allandra said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well at retaining their length.
> 
> I didn't get my hair flat ironed in April or in May.  My hair was last flat ironed on March 24.  I plan on getting my hair flat ironed in June, and after that, not until September or October.




Allandra, how long do your flatiron last do you workout, or sweat in your head?

I'm sweat head so flatiron don't last and i have to workout


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra 

Things have been good since I started cowashing twice a week (sometimes shampoo). I still have that crown area that gets insanely dry and brittle so I use a heavy conditioner on it just about every night when I moisturize/seal my hair. Other than that, all is well so far...


----------



## Allandra

Ltown said:


> @Allandra, how long do your flatiron last do you workout, or sweat in your head?
> 
> I'm sweat head so flatiron don't last and i have to workout


Ltown

I certainly do workout, and of course I sweat girl.  

When I get my hair flat ironed, I don't wear it down each day after it's been flat ironed (maybe for a day or two), so for me it doesn't matter when it starts to revert.


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> @Allandra
> 
> Things have been good since I started cowashing twice a week (sometimes shampoo). I still have that crown area that gets insanely dry and brittle so I use a heavy conditioner on it just about every night when I moisturize/seal my hair. Other than that, all is well so far...


greenandchic

This is good to hear.

What are you using to moisturize your hair?

Keep up the good work girl.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> This is good to hear.
> 
> What are you using to moisturize your hair?
> 
> Keep up the good work girl.



Allandra

These days I use either L'Orel EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner (its a rinse out), or water and my coconut/olive/jojobs/mango butter blend. It really depends on what I think my hair needs at the time. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Lita

Allandra said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well at retaining their length.
> 
> I didn't get my hair flat ironed in April or in May.  My hair was last flat ironed on March 24.  I plan on getting my hair flat ironed in June, and after that, not until September or October.



Allandra Hi,my hair is doing ok..What I noticed,after I Dc I have to use a rinse & apply my leave-in immediately..

*When I wash my hair in sections/I have to recomb right before I wash it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> @Allandra
> 
> These days I use either L'Orel EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner (its a rinse out), or water and my coconut/olive/jojobs/mango butter blend. It really depends on what I think my hair needs at the time. Do you have any recommendations?


greenandchic

I was just curious.  If that's working for you, stick with it.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> I was just curious.  If that's working for you, stick with it.



So far so good.  That, and the henna treatments...


----------



## newnyer

Okay I now realize that I can no longer wash my hair in the sink! It's a blessing & a curse really.  Means my hair is getting longer but it tangles too easily unless I rinse with my head back.  Could have prevented all those broken hairs I had today after my DC.   Did I just do it wrong?


----------



## Allandra

newnyer said:


> Okay I now realize that I can no longer wash my hair in the sink! It's a blessing & a curse really.  Means my hair is getting longer but it tangles too easily unless I rinse with my head back.  Could have prevented all those broken hairs I had today after my DC.   Did I just do it wrong?


I wash it in the shower (have been doing this for years).  I would never try to wash my hair in the sink (that would be an awful mess for me).


----------



## Kb3auty

Aviah said:


> After all this time I finally got the right formula for me... But it took lots of trial and error! Your hair is really stunning by the way.



hi,
 i'm not in this challenge. Lurking, I'm looking to grow my hair APL by the end of the year. I'm getting some great tips from everyone. I was looking at your pictures, i just wanted to say your texture is gorgeous, what products are you using?


----------



## Kb3auty

tarheelgurl said:


> I'm trying low manipulation and no heat. I haven't used any heat since November. I want to try braids under a wig but I'm afraid of what the people will say at work about it. (I work with some mean folks)
> 
> The problem I'm having is my ends becoming frizzy when I air dry. I try to twist them but that's only a little bit of help. I also hate that my hair gets hard when air dry. I'm trying one thing then another afte each wash. I may have to start washing more often.
> 
> Sigh....



Have you tried sealing your ends? i've been using JBCO and it works wonders, and i spritz my hair with my aloe vera oil mix.


----------



## Allandra

Kb3auty said:


> hi,
> i'm not in this challenge. Lurking, I'm looking to grow my hair APL by the end of the year. I'm getting some great tips from everyone. I was looking at your pictures, i just wanted to say your texture is gorgeous, what products are you using?


Kb3auty

It's not a challenge.  It's just us sharing tips that help us retain length, that is all.

My regimen / products are located in this thread (I believe it's post # 220 or something like that).


----------



## Allandra

@Kb3auty

Correction:  My regimen / products are located in this thread.  *It's post #221.*


----------



## Allandra

I had my hair flat ironed today.  I'm at tail bone length.  This is my goal length, so I will just retain this length.


----------



## marta9227

Allandra said:
			
		

> I had my hair flat ironed today.  I'm at tail bone length.  This is my goal length, so I will just retain this length.



Pics please!

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Allandra

I hope everyone is doing well.  Does anyone have any updates to share?


----------



## havilland

Just checking in. I'm 11 months since my last relaxer and have committed to deep conditioning with heat at least once a week. 

I really see a difference in my hair since I got so religious about my deep cons. 

I'm going to reniece's this week to get my hair weaved up for summer. Can't wait!  Protective styling, here I come!


----------



## havilland

Allandra said:


> I had my hair flat ironed today.  I'm at tail bone length.  This is my goal length, so I will just retain this length.



Congrats!!!!!  That is so awesome


----------



## Allandra

havilland said:


> Just checking in. I'm 11 months since my last relaxer and have committed to deep conditioning with heat at least once a week.
> 
> I really see a difference in my hair since I got so religious about my deep cons.
> 
> I'm going to reniece's this week to get my hair weaved up for summer. Can't wait!  Protective styling, here I come!


havilland

I bet everyone would see a difference if they did regular deep conditionings.

Are you going natural (or are you admitting it just yet)?


----------



## msbettyboop

Phew, it took me a while to get through this thread and I’ve picked up quite a few ideas from it. Thanks a lot for the thread Allandra. 

I’ve been wearing braids and wigs for most of my natural hair existence but after a stylist did too tight cornrows in March, I ended up with 2 bald spots in front. I was so annoyed with myself. I relaxed for over 10 years and never had any bald spots. Anyway, my goal for the rest of this year is as follows-


No heat at all
Keep hair in stretched styles. I usually twist and pin to dry (I saw this on naptural85’s channel). I’m going to start using curlformers soon. 
PS without straining my edges. I do twists or bun or some form of pinning. 
Massage my edges every night with my oil mix consisting of castor oil, carrot oil, coconut oil, emu oil and peppermint and tea tree essential oils. 
Cowash and DC every 2 weeks – staple products rotated are lory’s shea butter conditioner, skala lissative, lory’s ceramides, AO GPB, Nature’s gate herbal conditioner and Tresemmes silk protein conditioner. 
Henna & Indigo every 6 weeks – Lush Henna mixed with Amla powder. Indigo from Hennasooq. 
Hot oil treatments here and there. 
Shampoo 1 – 2 times a month – only thing that works on my hair is Logona repair shampoo which cleans my hair thoroughly, yet leaves it soft and moisturised.
Take my biotin and omega 369 everyday.  
Wash hair with a beer rinse 2 times a month – not too sure about this but apparently it contains significant amounts of biotin. I haven’t tried it yet. 
I go to the gym 6 days a week but I do mostly weight training. I don’t drink alcohol, soda, energy drinks or coffee. Just room temperature water. Juice occasionally. 

For some reason, I automatically assumed I was 4B after I went natural but since I've become more familiar with my texture over the last few months, it seems it's a mixture of 3c, 4a and 4b. 

My aim is full BSB or APL by the end of the year. If it’s longer, I don’t mind! So, is there something I should be tweaking?


----------



## gabulldawg

Allandra said:


> I had my hair flat ironed today.  I'm at tail bone length.  This is my goal length, so I will just retain this length.



Congrats! Are you going to update your siggy?


----------



## havilland

Allandra said:


> havilland
> 
> I bet everyone would see a difference if they did regular deep conditionings.
> 
> Are you going natural (or are you admitting it just yet)?



I ain't saying nuttin


----------



## Allandra

msbettyboop

Is there something you should be tweaking?  Girl please.  Your regimen sounds good.

As far as the bald spots, do you think they came from the tension of the braids?  Could you be allergic from any extensions (if you're using them) used for your braids?  I don't have any experience in braid extensions.

I've never heard of washing the hair with beer.  I'm guessing that works well for your hair?

I did henna YEARS ago, but I only did it a few times (just for the color).  It was too much work and too messy for me, so I stopped that long ago.  I just stick with my mild protein (Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner).  I've been using it since 1999, and I still love it.

Room temperature water is what I drink.  It's the only thing my body needs.   




msbettyboop said:


> Phew, it took me a while to get through this thread and I’ve picked up quite a few ideas from it. Thanks a lot for the thread @Allandra.
> 
> I’ve been wearing braids and wigs for most of my natural hair existence but after a stylist did too tight cornrows in March, I ended up with 2 bald spots in front. I was so annoyed with myself. I relaxed for over 10 years and never had any bald spots. Anyway, my goal for the rest of this year is as follows-
> 
> 
> No heat at all
> Keep hair in stretched styles. I usually twist and pin to dry (I saw this on naptural85’s channel). I’m going to start using curlformers soon.
> PS without straining my edges. I do twists or bun or some form of pinning.
> Massage my edges every night with my oil mix consisting of castor oil, carrot oil, coconut oil, emu oil and peppermint and tea tree essential oils.
> Cowash and DC every 2 weeks – staple products rotated are lory’s shea butter conditioner, skala lissative, lory’s ceramides, AO GPB, Nature’s gate herbal conditioner and Tresemmes silk protein conditioner.
> Henna & Indigo every 6 weeks – Lush Henna mixed with Amla powder. Indigo from Hennasooq.
> Hot oil treatments here and there.
> Shampoo 1 – 2 times a month – only thing that works on my hair is Logona repair shampoo which cleans my hair thoroughly, yet leaves it soft and moisturised.
> Take my biotin and omega 369 everyday.
> Wash hair with a beer rinse 2 times a month – not too sure about this but apparently it contains significant amounts of biotin. I haven’t tried it yet.
> I go to the gym 6 days a week but I do mostly weight training. I don’t drink alcohol, soda, energy drinks or coffee. Just room temperature water. Juice occasionally.
> 
> For some reason, I automatically assumed I was 4B after I went natural but since I've become more familiar with my texture over the last few months, it seems it's a mixture of 3c, 4a and 4b.
> 
> My aim is full BSB or APL by the end of the year. If it’s longer, I don’t mind! So, is there something I should be tweaking?


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg said:


> Congrats! Are you going to update your siggy?


gabulldawg I updated the information in my siggy, but I didn't update the pic because I didn't get Reniece to take any pics on Saturday.  I will say this though, there's only a few inches difference between hip length and tail bone length.  Taking a pic of the back of hair all looks the same at this point.    When I get my hair flat ironed again (around November or December), maybe I'll get some pics taken then.


----------



## ivy_isabella

jenaccess said:


> My cousin recently cut 6 to 8 inches off my BSL hair and was suppose to only cut the very ends.
> As of now I am on a mission to grow that hair back within a year.
> No heat, moisturize and seal ends daily,DC weekly, Henna every 2 wks, protective style cornrows in a bun, take vitamins MSM, Biotin, Women Ultra Mega vitamin.
> Cardio 5 -6 days wkly



6 TO 8 INCHES AND SHE WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO DO A TRIM?! That is absolutely devastating.  

The same thing happened to me two years ago and I was so emotionally devastated that I gave up my hair journey totally and completely.  I'm back now though.


----------



## msbettyboop

I haven't used extensions in over a year. The bald spots definitely came from the tension caused by the cornrows in March. 

I haven't tried the beer rinse yet but researching it currently before going ahead with it. 

I hear you on the water. Nothing quite as healthy as water. I drink tons of it everyday especially since I started on biotin. I will update again my mid July. 



Allandra said:


> @msbettyboop
> 
> Is there something you should be tweaking?  Girl please.  Your regimen sounds good.
> 
> As far as the bald spots, do you think they came from the tension of the braids?  Could you be allergic from any extensions (if you're using them) used for your braids?  I don't have any experience in braid extensions.
> 
> I've never heard of washing the hair with beer.  I'm guessing that works well for your hair?
> 
> I did henna YEARS ago, but I only did it a few times (just for the color).  It was too much work and too messy for me, so I stopped that long ago.  I just stick with my mild protein (Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner).  I've been using it since 1999, and I still love it.
> 
> Room temperature water is what I drink.  It's the only thing my body needs.


----------



## newgrowth15

I have finally read through this entire post.  I have a simple regimen that works for me.

When my hair is loose, I co-wash 3-4 times per week.  I shampoo with low or no sulfate shampoo 1-2 times per month.  I apply aloe vera gel directly to my wet hair.  Afterwards, I apply a sulfate free conditioner that I use as a leave in and I seal with either olive oil, castor oil or argan oil.  The oil I use depends on the season.  Heavier oils in the colder months and lighter oils in the warmer months.

When my hair is braided (without extensions), the only thing I do differently from above is the frequency of washing and co-washing.  In order to keep the frizz at bay, I wash or co-wash once very 2 weeks.  I box braided my hair in April and refresh the braids once a month.  I am attempting to keep them in for a total of 3 months.  I also use Jane Carter N&S on my hair when braiding it up.  It keeps my hair moisturized the entire time between washes.

I also henna in the braids.  It is so much easier to apply and remove the henna from my braided hair.   I also noticed that I have gained about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of new growth 2 weeks after I apply the henna.  I can tell from the all the new silver roots 2 weeks after I henna.


----------



## Ahlaam

Moisturising regularly and trimming every 2 months or so. Which reminds me, I'm due for one!


----------



## Allandra

Ahlaam said:


> Moisturising regularly and *trimming every 2 months or so*. Which reminds me, I'm due for one!


Ahlaam

Are you trimming this often due to transitioning?


----------



## Rossy2010

Im still taking care of my hair. I havedecided to enjoy my length and attempted some bantu knots out which Im spotting at the moment.. I havent changed or added anything in my regime.


----------



## Ahlaam

Allandra, 

No I'm natural but I like to trim regularly because the sight of split ends makes me want to scream lol and I've noticed that my hair grows and appears 'healthier'.


----------



## greenandchic

Grrrr, frustrated because my hair (ends of my crown) are as dry as weed.  I had a few broken pieces last night and don't know what to account for the excessive dry/hard feeling.  I don't use protein and I moisturize and seal daily.  Any takers?


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> Grrrr, frustrated because my hair (ends of my crown) are as dry as weed.  I had a few broken pieces last night and don't know what to account for the excessive dry/hard feeling.  I don't use protein and I moisturize and seal daily.  Any takers?


greenandchic

Do you think the moisturizer is penetrating through your hair?

I wonder if your hair has a build up on it.

Do you use any type of product that contains any cones?

What products are you using to moisturize and seal with?

I moisturize, but I don't do it daily because my hair doesn't need it.  I don't seal at all, but this is what works for me.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> Do you think the moisturizer is penetrating through your hair?
> 
> I wonder if your hair has a build up on it.
> 
> Do you use any type of product that contains any cones?
> 
> What products are you using to moisturize and seal with?
> 
> I moisturize, but I don't do it daily because my hair doesn't need it.  I don't seal at all, but this is what works for me.



Allandra

*Do you think the moisturizer is penetrating through your hair?*
It feel like it does at the time when I apply it.  
*
I wonder if your hair has a build up on it.
*I do shampoo about once a week or every other week. I cowash or use a cleansing conditioner at other times. 
 
*Do you use any type of product that contains any cones?
*Nothing.  I eliminated cones a while back. 
*What products are you using to moisturize and seal with?*
I use either Yes to Carrots Conditioner (I like it because its glycerin and silicon free and I can get it on the ground. I usually seal with a combo of jojoba, grapeseed, olive, hemp seed, coconut oils (not all at once) and a butter for the ends

*I moisturize, but I don't do it daily because my hair doesn't need it.  I don't seal at all, but this is what works for me.*
Unfortunately my hair needs it - sometimes badly.


----------



## BraunSugar

greenandchic does your hair like aloe vera at all? I found it to be the missing link for me as far as getting very moisturized hair. Maybe you could mix some aloe vera gel with an oil to seal with? I've been essentially doing that with my crisco mix (crisco, grapeseed oil, castor oil, and aloe vera gel) but it can be done with a lighter mixture like just mixing with the grapeseed oil... just throwing a suggestion lol


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic

It sounds like you are doing well with what you're doing.

Now when it comes to moisture, my hair gets most of it's moisture through deep conditioning (which I do once a week).  Are you deep conditioning?  This is the only thing I can think of that you didn't mention in your post.



greenandchic said:


> @Allandra
> 
> *Do you think the moisturizer is penetrating through your hair?*
> It feel like it does at the time when I apply it.
> *
> I wonder if your hair has a build up on it.
> *I do shampoo about once a week or every other week. I cowash or use a cleansing conditioner at other times.
> 
> *Do you use any type of product that contains any cones?
> *Nothing.  I eliminated cones a while back.
> *What products are you using to moisturize and seal with?*
> I use either Yes to Carrots Conditioner (I like it because its glycerin and silicon free and I can get it on the ground. I usually seal with a combo of jojoba, grapeseed, olive, hemp seed, coconut oils (not all at once) and a butter for the ends
> 
> *I moisturize, but I don't do it daily because my hair doesn't need it.  I don't seal at all, but this is what works for me.*
> Unfortunately my hair needs it - sometimes badly.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> It sounds like you are doing well with what you're doing.
> 
> Now when it comes to moisture, my hair gets most of it's moisture through deep conditioning (which I do once a week).  Are you deep conditioning?  This is the only thing I can think of that you didn't mention in your post.




Hi Allandra, 

I do DC about once a week.  Maybe its WHAT I'm using is the issue: 

Giovanni Smooth As Silk
L'Oreal EverCreme Conditioner
Tresemme Naturals (mixed with oils)

I try to avoid protein as much as I can since I henna about once every month anyway.  

BraunSugar - I will try using aloe vera gel more.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## R.A.A.H

hmm since being natural for almost 7 months, my hair is still a TWA. I have the dreaded SSKs, knots, and split ends that go way up the hair shaft on some strands. S&D seems impossible since the strands that are damaged are completely random. so my best bet is to continue growin and get braided up when i gain enough hair in the middle. (i suffer from trich, a hair pulling disease), i got bald patches in my head that are filling in. I think by mid aug, i will have enough to pull. I just have to keep positive thinking and growth aids and a good regime (if i can finally decide on one!)


----------



## IronButterfly

greenandchic said:


> Grrrr, frustrated because my hair (ends of my crown) are as dry as weed.  I had a few broken pieces last night and don't know what to account for the excessive dry/hard feeling.  I don't use protein and I moisturize and seal daily.  Any takers?



Are you using green tea to mix your henna?  Green tea acts like a tannin and coat the hair and make it feel overly dry.  When I stopped using gt my hair felt much better.  Just a thought.


----------



## greenandchic

IronButterfly said:


> Are you using green tea to mix your henna?  Green tea acts like a tannin and coat the hair and make it feel overly dry.  When I stopped using gt my hair felt much better.  Just a thought.




I stopped using green tea a long time ago.  I don't know why, I just didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## newgrowth15

greenandchic, when you mix your henna, do you add 1 cup of moisturizing conditioner to your mix?  I found when I switched the brand of henna to Nupur and added the conditioner, I no longer experienced the dry, hard hair.  Also I apply straight aloe vera gel directly to my hair and scalp after washing to restore the pH balance.
You may also want to try a Kiya Fizzie once or twice a month.  {Add 1 tsp. Of salt or baking soda and lemon juice to your DC for buttery soft hair.}


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

I have been lurking in this thread for days ... I have finally read through all 33 pages of this joint and I love every bit of it.  Allandra- you are doing a great job with providing feedback and encouragement, thank you!!

greenandchic ~ Just throwing something out here (forgive me if you have addressed this) but do you think the issues that you are having with your crown area could be related to having highly porous hair?  I have issues with porosity and regardless of how well I took care of my hair, it would be super/hella dry, and little pieces of hair would break off with gentle touching.  I did some research on the issue I was having and learned about highly porous hair; I began using Roux Shampoo and Conditioner (Porosity Control and Corrector) and had great results.  The product has sulfates in it (I don't know how you feel about that) but I have not experienced/I am not aware of any negative effects of using them.  Initially I used it weekly but now (about a year later) I dilute the shampoo, which I use once a month.  This is just a shot in the dark but I hope this helps.


----------



## greenandchic

NaturalfienD Yes, my hair is porous at the crown and in some other secotions.  Does the Roux products have protein?  I'm shying away from heavy protein these days since it kind of fried my hair late last year.  

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NaturalfienD

greenandchic said:
			
		

> NaturalfienD Yes, my hair is porous at the crown and in some other secotions.  Does the Roux products have protein?  I'm shying away from heavy protein these days since it kind of fried my hair late last year.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



greenandchic ~ You're more than welcome!  I checked the shampoo and conditioner; both have Hydrolyzed Silk in the top five ingredients.  I believe silk is a protein but I am uncertain if it is considered a heavy protein or not.  I have researched Silk Amino Acids (assuming it's from the same family) and SAA is referred to as a 'moisturizing' protein so Roux might be helpful for the overly porous area on your crown area.  I hope I this makes sense girl, please keep me posted.


----------



## greenandchic

NaturalfienD said:


> @greenandchic ~ You're more than welcome!  I checked the shampoo and conditioner; both have Hydrolyzed Silk in the top five ingredients.  I believe silk is a protein but I am uncertain if it is considered a heavy protein or not.  I have researched Silk Amino Acids (assuming it's from the same family) and SAA is referred to as a 'moisturizing' protein so Roux might be helpful for the overly porous area on your crown area.  I hope I this makes sense girl, please keep me posted.



Thanks for the info! I think silk is pretty light. I will check it out on my next trip to Sally.


----------



## greenandchic

NaturalfienD - I purchased the conditioner today and plan on using it once a week.  My hair felt stronger after rinsing though I did finish it off with a moisturizing conditioner after I used it to hopefully avoid dryness.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Allandra

How is everyone doing with their hair growth?  My hair is doing well.  The less I do with my hair, the more it thrives, and I love that.  Lately,  I've been twisting my hair (in about 15 to 20 twists) and pulling them  back in a bun.  When I do this style, I wear it for a week at a time  (love that, and talk about saving me some time, whew).  I absolutely  love it, and I get a lot of compliments on it.  Some folks have the  nerve to think I get up and re-do it every day.  NOT.     I think this is gonna be one of my main styles this summer and fall  because I'm not getting my hair flat ironed until Christmas.


----------



## Atdow71

Hi- this is my first post on LHCF after lurking for about 3 wks.  I had locs for 10 yrs and they reach waist length( a length I never thought possible). On Memorial day, I decided that I want to chop them off and become a loose natural ( after thinking about it for a while). Everyone who I told was pretty much against it, and others didn't think I'd do it.  On June 10, 2012' I bc'd my locs.  

Now I'm trying to figure out what my hair likes and what it doesn't and I'm trying to build a regimen.  
I dc my hair every week with & w/o AOGPB
Co wash w/ tresseme naturals weekly
Clarify my hair when I need it ( if I've been using different products) 
Moisturizer w/ distiller water& oyin hair dew daily 
Moisturizer w/ one of my favorite oils: Jbco, castor oil, evoo, argon oil 
My cousin is buying a steamer so hopefully that will help w/ my dry hair 
I keep my hair in twists 99% of the time and will do so until my hair is long enough to achieve "big hair" 
I always wear a satin bonnet & I'm trying to baggy/ghe my hair, but it's been too damn hot in NYC for that.  

My hair hates with a passion coconut oil & Shea butter.  

I think that's it- in the future I will return to locs because I loved them so much, but for now I want to see if I can master my loose natural Jair.


----------



## Allandra

Atdow71

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## greenandchic

Allandra  - My hair feels so much better after using the Roux Conditioner on Sunday night.  I'm just wondering how often I should use it since I do wash ever 3 days these days...

Atdow71 - :welcome3:


----------



## Allandra

greenandchic said:


> @Allandra  - My hair feels so much better after using the Roux Conditioner on Sunday night.  I'm just wondering how often I should use it since I do wash ever 3 days these days...


@greenandchic

I've never used that conditioner before (sorry, don't know anything about it, glad it's working for you tho).


----------



## Atdow71

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies


----------



## newgrowth15

:welcome3:Atdow71  My hair hates straight coconut oil and shea butter too.  If you go on youtube and watch Naptural85, she has a recipe for whipped shea butter with coconut oil that keeps your hair soft and moisturized.  HHJ


----------



## Atdow71

newgrowth15 said:


> :welcome3:Atdow71  My hair hates straight coconut oil and shea butter too.  If you go on youtube and watch Naptural85, she has a recipe for whipped shea butter with coconut oil that keeps your hair soft and moisturized.  HHJ



I love her Chanel, I'm going to give it a try because I think I have all of the ingredients.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

I want to start flat ironing my hair monthly on a low heat temp after air drying in rollers. Can I still retain length and grow my hair to long lengths doing this? I'm worried because I've been reading around and people are saying that those who want to grow their hair long rarely use heat. I know it's possible I will need to up protein treatments if I do end up doing this. I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## yodie

Haven't posted here in awhile. I'm still hiding my hair and I incorporated silk proteins. I think my hair likes silk protein moreso than harsh proteins. My goal is to hide my hair until Dec. 2013, but I'm so ready to wear my hair straight. I haven't reached my goal yet. I had to re-grow my hair because of terrible damage/splits. I think a henna treatment fried my hair. I've replaced all that hair, minus 3/4 of an inch that needs to be trimmed. Should I just go ahead and cut that part off and get it over and done with? I don't have a lot of length, but I am back to the length in my avatar. Ironically I never seem to get beyond that length.


----------



## sckri23

My hair is a little shorter than my avi now due to needed trims from trial and error but its super healthy now cause I finally found my staples!!! Yay

Btw anybody want a barely used bottle of scurl it didnt really work for me


----------



## sckri23

simplyevanescent said:
			
		

> I want to start flat ironing my hair monthly on a low heat temp after air drying in rollers. Can I still retain length and grow my hair to long lengths doing this? I'm worried because I've been reading around and people are saying that those who want to grow their hair long rarely use heat. I know it's possible I will need to up protein treatments if I do end up doing this. I'd appreciate any input.



Once a month isnt alot of heat


----------



## Allandra

simplyevanescent said:


> I want to start flat ironing my hair monthly on a low heat temp after air drying in rollers. Can I still retain length and grow my hair to long lengths doing this? I'm worried because I've been reading around and people are saying that those who want to grow their hair long rarely use heat. I know it's possible I will need to up protein treatments if I do end up doing this. I'd appreciate any input.


@simplyevanescent

I agree with @sckri23 once a month isn't a lot of heat.


----------



## Allandra

yodie said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile. I'm still hiding my hair and I incorporated silk proteins. I think my hair likes silk protein moreso than harsh proteins. My goal is to hide my hair until Dec. 2013, but I'm so ready to wear my hair straight. I haven't reached my goal yet. I had to re-grow my hair because of terrible damage/splits. I think a henna treatment fried my hair. I've replaced all that hair, minus 3/4 of an inch that needs to be trimmed. Should I just go ahead and cut that part off and get it over and done with? I don't have a lot of length, but I am back to the length in my avatar. Ironically I never seem to get beyond that length.


yodie

Are you wearing your hair in protective styles?  I wouldn't want to wear my hair out if my ends needed to be trimmed.


----------



## yodie

@ Allandra yes, I'm wearing a half wig at the moment. Makes sense to go on and cut it off. I'm being stubborn because I cut all of my hair down to about 2" and now that I have some length, I want to keep it. I'm gonna trim the rest in another month or so when I straighten.


----------



## Angelicus

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?


I wash my hair 2x a week.


I like using a penetrating oil pre-shampoo treatment before washing.
I always deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner or protein conditioner.
I moisturize at least twice a day.
I never use a blow dryer or apply heat to the ends of my hair. I don't use a brush, and I rarely wrap my hair.

I know I should be wearing my hair down more often to protect my ends but I feel so fancy and free when I wear it down


----------



## janeemat

Angelicus said:


> I wash my hair 2x a week.
> 
> 
> I like using a penetrating oil pre-shampoo treatment before washing.
> I always deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner or protein conditioner.
> I moisturize at least twice a day.
> I never use a blow dryer or apply heat to the ends of my hair. I don't use a brush, and I rarely wrap my hair.
> I know I should be wearing my hair down more often to protect my ends but I feel so fancy and free when I wear it down


 
Angelicus you still have beautiful relaxed hair.  I remember when I first joined, you enlighten me on so many Dominican products.  Please share your penetrating oil prepoo.  I have been using JBCO mixed with a little sweet almond oil, ylang ylang, rosemary and peppermint oil as my prepoo.


----------



## niqu92

greenandchic said:


> @Allandra - My hair feels so much better after using the Roux Conditioner on Sunday night. I'm just wondering how often I should use it since I do wash ever 3 days these days...
> 
> @Atdow71 - :welcome3:


 
greenandchic

Roux is a very good line but IMO i wouldnt use it to wash so frequently (every 3 days) but you never know- try it and see how it works
My mom has been using strictly the Roux line for 1year- she started to use it b/c her hair was thinning and shedding- but now her hair is so thick and strong. after seeing how her hair transformed its a product line i would recommend to anybody


----------



## greenandchic

niqu92 said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> Roux is a very good line but IMO i wouldnt use it to wash so frequently (every 3 days) but you never know- try it and see how it works
> My mom has been using strictly the Roux line for 1year- she started to use it b/c her hair was thinning and shedding- but now her hair is so thick and strong. after seeing how her hair transformed its a product line i would recommend to anybody




niqu92

I haven't used it in a week and my hair is still doing well. I will try it every 2-3 weeks to see how it goes.  I'm going to do a henna/indigo this weekend so I might be able to hold out...


----------



## Angelicus

Hey lady! Miss talking to you! janeemat

I really think pre-pooing or deep conditioning is the key.

I use different things for pre-poo, steaming under a turban:

Silk Dreams PRE - you can go to their website for ingredients.
Olive oil
Coconut oil

Me encanta!!!!


----------



## Allandra

Angelicus

Haven't seen you in forever.  Hope all is well.


----------



## kesha4726

My shampoo was the culprit.  I couldn't figure out how to stop the falling.  What was my hair trying to tell me? I take my braids out every week and wash, but I was getting too much breakage and shedding.  I regrouped and tried something different.  I stopped using shampoo for the past month.  I sometimes prepooed with olive oil overnight, but mostly used rebalancers like Roux and Aphogee (purchased awhile ago).  Now, I don't have any breakage.  My hair was dry, and even though I oiled it, the shampoo was tearing it apart.  I am sooo glad that I figured this out.  I can't say who exactly gave me this idea, because I am a fan of so many.  I love reading and learning on here.  Now, I know how to read labels, and I am a product junkie no more. I am on track to to reach my first hair goal of APL by my 1 years hair journey aniversary in October.  #hairwhisperer


----------



## havilland

Hi ladies. Update in my siggy. Just trimmed an inch or so. Slowly working on trimming my texlaxed hair off. Deep conditioning and protective styling are my fav tactics.


----------



## cos4me

Thanks for the advice!!! Looks great!


----------



## yodie

Seems like I never make progress. Something is always going wrong and I have to cut, cut, cut. I have to cut about 2" off. I can't do that all at once, so I'll cut some now and some later. Maybe I'll just add some tracks to the back, cut 2" and let it grow out from there. 
I have to use some sort of real protein treatment every time I use heat. That's been my downfall - uncontrolled heat without protein treatments/heat protectant. 

NEVER EVER AGAIN will I use heat without some sort of protein beforehand and a heat protectant. NEVER!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

havilland whats your reggie?
your hair looks great


----------



## havilland

lindsaywhat said:


> havilland whats your reggie?
> your hair looks great



Thanks

I try to keep it simple. 

No shampoo

I use clarifying conditioner. V05 key lime

Deep condition once a week with hairveda conditioners. 

Spritz chi keratin mist once a day or so. Just a light mist to moisturize.

Apply hot six oil to ends at night. One or two drops. 

Rarely use heat. 2-3 times a year 

Protective style 90% of the time. (I use buns, half wigs, weaves and ponytails)

My hair loves protein.  Hates chemicals. Hth


----------



## Allandra

havilland said:


> Hi ladies. Update in my siggy. Just trimmed an inch or so. Slowly working on trimming my texlaxed hair off. *Deep conditioning and protective styling* are my fav tactics.


This combo is certainly a winner to me.


----------



## jessicarabbit

havilland 
Thanks!
how long did it take you to reach your length now? my reggie is basically the same as yours except i use shampoo (ORS creamy aloe). I should probably start back just doing acv rinses. Im sooo impatient. Do you take any supplements?


----------



## Barbara

Because of the heat, I've been really sweating my hair out.  Therefore, I braid it in seven braids and then pin it up. 

This keeps it from detangling and knotting.  I leave it this way for a few days at a time.  I only take the braids out if I'm going to the office.  Then I put it in a bun so it will look professional.


----------



## havilland

lindsaywhat said:


> @havilland
> Thanks!
> how long did it take you to reach your length now? my reggie is basically the same as yours except i use shampoo (ORS creamy aloe). I should probably start back just doing acv rinses. Im sooo impatient. Do you take any supplements?


 
u r so welcome

it took me 5 years.  i started out at chewed up neck length and trimmed away damaged hair, as well as used protective styling 12 months at a time for two years of that time to help my hair recover from abuse.

i had 2 major setbacks in 5 years that caused me to have to cut my hair.  one was pregnancy....i lost alot of hair about 5 months post delivery.  and the second was caused by a growth aid.

i take a prenatal multi vitamin and calcium. (which i took before my hair journey)  but so far every other supplement or growth aid i have tried has caused me a setback.  so i don't even bother anymore.  last growth aid i tried was megatek....because of that i had to cut about 4 inches of hair in 2010....so no more "aids" for me.

my fotki has my journey well documented if you want to take a look.
http://public.fotki.com/havilland/

my hair is fine and fragile.  so what works for me is cutting out the chemicals, protective styling like a beast (i wear my hair down for very special occasions only), and deep conditioning at least once a week if not twice.

i try to moisturize and seal regularly but find that deep conditioning is the most important thing for me.  OH and also protecting my hair at night.  i wear a silk scarf every night.  no matter what.

HTH


----------



## karenjoe

Allandra said:


> This combo is certainly a winner to me.



hi, 
 I'm a newbie here. 

How often did you relax your hair to get it to waist length? 

One day I wanna go natural, the next day I don't. I go easily go 6 mos then  relaxer.  I went 9 mos  then relaxer. I see how my hair has grown it motivate me....  I wash once a month aphogee then deep conditioner.
 if it get itchy I will rinse w conditioner. I blow dry w a heat protective 
 I use megat texk on edges & scalp. + a hair growth oil on scalp also weekly
protective styling is cornrows under a wig...


----------



## Allandra

karenjoe said:


> hi,
> I'm a newbie here.
> 
> How often did you relax your hair to get it to waist length?
> 
> One day I wanna go natural, the next day I don't. I go easily go 6 mos then  relaxer.  I went 9 mos  then relaxer. I see how my hair has grown it motivate me....  I wash once a month aphogee then deep conditioner.
> if it get itchy I will rinse w conditioner. I blow dry w a heat protective
> I use megat texk on edges & scalp. + a hair growth oil on scalp also weekly
> protective styling is cornrows under a wig...


karenjoe

Wow, I haven't had a relaxer in so long.  When I got relaxers, I got them every few months.

I'm extra happy being natural  going on five years.


----------



## karenjoe

thanks, I don't know what to do. 
I think maybe my hair would be thicker if I went natural
then I'll have a  flash back from the hair pressing days.


----------



## havilland

karenjoe said:


> thanks, I don't know what to do.
> I think maybe my hair would be thicker if I went natural
> then I'll have a  flash back from the hair pressing days.



i used to do long relaxer stretches too.  i would go 6-10 months between touch ups.  stretching actually helped me prepare to transition.....i am currently 13 months post relaxer. and i felt the same as you about going natural.  i thought of pressing comb burns and thick hair grease.  yuck! 

if you learn to straighten your hair yourself for those times you want to wear it straight OR find a stylist that supports you in your goal of possibly growing out your relaxer, you will find it's not that bad and you can have light fluffy straight hair that is not pressed down with grease. 

the pic in my siggy was taken at my stylist.  she had just straightened my hair with a pressing comb and a flat iron.  the whole process went just fine.

i find i can get my new growth straight at home with just a blow dryer and a flat iron.  but i rarely straighten it anymore.

good luck no matter what you decide to do.  i def think that stretching relaxers out, even if you decide not to go natural, is a good idea.  stretching really protects your length from chemical damage.


----------



## sckri23

Tried heat training its not workin at all


----------



## karenjoe

I want this hair but thicker.....
if she can go 4 to 6 mos.... I can go 8 to 12...... 

 I hope it will be thicker if I do?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5615PrPPdZU


----------



## karenjoe

yep I agree the girl that braid my hair tell me your hair is straight. I think really?

when I strecth I wash blow dry oil my scalp once a month or more that's it
I get it braided.

thanks,  Havilland.
I will strecth until I'm natural or cant take it.... 
at 9 mos the new growth got angry.  new growth started grabbing the relaxed hair it
wouldn't let go with out a fight. 
 took me 2 hrs just to untangle then blow dry.  
2 weeks later I bought a relaxer kit....


----------



## Aviah

Allandra said:


> Thanks Aviah.  Please come into this thread to update us on your progress.



Allandra
I forgot about this thread! I didn't make APL until about May, fell off of the no heat for 6 months (really need it straight at least once every other month to dust it). I'm shooting for BSL/Midback by next Feb/March.

I haven't stuck to much religiously, other than keeping my hair moisturized and keeping the protein.moisture balance in check. I have alternated (out of boredom) between airdrying, flat ironing, twistouts, twists, braids, etc. 

I'm in my flat iron phase for now, but am upping the protein to deal with it.
Next may be a weave or Senegalese twists.


----------



## Allandra

Well, I hope everyone is good and taking good care of their hair.

I had a very special occasion to go to this past Saturday (my last brother got married), and it was a beautiful wedding and reception.

I got up at 5:30am on Saturday and did a ponytail roller set (10 ponytails to be exact), sat under my Pibbs 514 for about an hour and flat ironed my hair (one swipe per section was all I needed) (hadn't flat ironed my own hair in so darn long).  Although I didn't wear my hair down, I wanted it straight so I could wear it in a top bun.  Gosh, it sure is a challenge getting all of my hair on top of my head to place in a bun, but the day was well worth it, so I didn't mind the challenge at all.  My hair is now to my (clears throat) crack.    I thought about the forum when I realized where my hair reached as I've read a few members talking about wanting hair to their crack.    And no I didn't take any pictures.  I'll have pictures taken when I get my hair professionally flat ironed (around Christmas).

So, come on in and tell us how your hair is doing.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thanks for the visual Allandra, LOL!  I am steadily making progress.  My goal was waist length by mid November, but September and October are "good hair" months for me.  Usually, there is low humidity, so I have had my hair straight for almost all of September so far.  I still moisturize and protect my ends with water and castor oil mixed with water and I sleep with my end protected in some type of updo.  I am considering the cornrowed box braids style for October, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Allandra

newgrowth15 said:


> I am considering the cornrowed box braids style for October, but I'm not sure yet.


newgrowth15

What are cornrowed box braids?


----------



## newgrowth15

Allandra, I box braid my hair and then cornrow the box braids and tuck the ends into a bun or pin them up.  There are pictures in Post #144 of the "Please Share Pics of Your Protective Style" thread that you started back in February.  Unfortunately, I do not know how to link to that thread.  I moisturize my braids with a whipped shea butter and coconut oil mixture that I got from Naptural85's youtube channel.  My hair stays moisturized and my ends stay soft and protected in that style for the entire two weeks that I keep it cornrowed.


----------



## Allandra

newgrowth15 said:


> I box braid my hair and then cornrow the box braids and tuck the ends into a bun or pin them up.  There are pictures in Post #144 of the "Please Share Pics of Your Protective Style" thread that you started back in February.  Unfortunately, I do not know how to link to that thread.  I moisturize my braids with a whipped shea butter and coconut oil mixture that I got from Naptural85's youtube channel.  My hair stays moisturized and my ends stay soft and protected in that style for the entire two weeks that I keep it cornrowed.


newgrowth15

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## greenandchic

newgrowth15 said:


> Allandra, I box braid my hair and then cornrow the box braids and tuck the ends into a bun or pin them up. * There are pictures in Post #144 of the "Please Share Pics of Your Protective Style" thread that you started back in February.*  Unfortunately, I do not know how to link to that thread.  I moisturize my braids with a whipped shea butter and coconut oil mixture that I got from Naptural85's youtube channel.  My hair stays moisturized and my ends stay soft and protected in that style for the entire two weeks that I keep it cornrowed.



newgrowth15 Allandra
Here's the post.


----------



## newgrowth15

greenandchic, thanks for posting the link.  Please tell me how you do it, so I will be able to do it for future posts if ever needed.


----------



## Rossy2010

Im doing quite better.. I have not relaxed since my last relaxer in may.. Im in between transitioning or to continue with relaxing.


----------



## greenandchic

newgrowth15 said:


> greenandchic, thanks for posting the link.  Please tell me how you do it, so I will be able to do it for future posts if ever needed.



newgrowth15
No problem!  You click on the actual post number and it should open to a new link and you can post that. Hope that helps...


----------



## Mertzy

Rossy2010 said:
			
		

> Im doing quite better.. I have not relaxed since my last relaxer in may.. Im in between transitioning or to continue with relaxing.



Same here! My last relaxer was May 15th. I haven't decided what I want to do yet, but I told myself that if I do decide to get another relaxer that I can't put it in until Feb. By then I'll know for sure whether I want to transition or not.


----------



## havilland

well i am 14 months post texlax....haven't relaxed since last july.  it started as a long stretch, but now i am officially transitioning and so far it hasn't been so bad.

learning how to stretch my hair between relaxers prepared me well for this journey.

i am trying some new products to up my moisture game.  Curls brand....i tried their Coconut Curlada conditioner and Creme Brulee moisturizer.  so far i like to Curlada.

i am not used to my hair being thirsty.  i am mostly a protein girl.


----------



## Gracie

OK I need help with my reggie.  Please recommend products and processes. My hair loves moisture, protein and coconut oil.  I've been really lazy with my hair for at least a year and it shows!!  I am reaching waist length when my hair is flat ironed.  I would love for it to be full waist length when it is curly.  I think I'm 3c it's naturally curly/wavy but when it is dry it locks, tangles, knots and is really difficult to manage.


----------



## Allandra

havilland said:


> well i am 14 months post texlax....haven't relaxed since last july.  it started as a long stretch, but now i am officially transitioning and so far it hasn't been so bad.
> 
> learning how to stretch my hair between relaxers prepared me well for this journey.
> 
> i am trying some new products to up my moisture game.  Curls brand....i tried their Coconut Curlada conditioner and Creme Brulee moisturizer.  so far i like to Curlada.
> 
> i am not used to my hair being thirsty.  i am mostly a protein girl.


havilland

I hope you are enjoying your transition as much as I did.  It was really a lot of fun watching my hair do its thing.

Please tell us about the Curls brand stuff you're using.  I'd love to hear more about them.  Did you purchase those items from Sally BSS?


----------



## Allandra

Gracie said:


> OK I need help with my reggie.  Please recommend products and processes. My hair loves moisture, protein and coconut oil.  I've been really lazy with my hair for at least a year and it shows!!  I am reaching waist length when my hair is flat ironed.  I would love for it to be full waist length when it is curly.  I think I'm 3c it's naturally curly/wavy but when it is dry it locks, tangles, knots and is really difficult to manage.


@Gracie

Please tell us about your hair.  What products are you using now?  Are those products working for you or do you just want to try some new stuff?  How are you wearing your hair?  I don't wear my curly/wavy hair out because if I did it would be very difficult to manage and get very tangled.  We can't be lazy with our hair because it needs to be taken care of to thrive (just like our bodies and mind).

I'm natural, and my (flat ironed hair) comes past my tail bone (ok, it comes to my crack  ).  My curly hair shrinks quite a bit (doesn't even come to my waist, as shrinkage is a beast - see pic in my avi).  I'm 3c with a bit of 4a going towards the back.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think Cantu Shea butter leave in has officially been added to my regimen.  I love the way it makes my hair feel/look! I don't even want to try to find anything better.


----------



## havilland

Allandra said:


> @havilland
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your transition as much as I did.  It was really a lot of fun watching my hair do its thing.
> 
> Please tell us about the Curls brand stuff you're using.  I'd love to hear more about them.  Did you purchase those items from Sally BSS?



i tried the Curls brand products made for Target --- 

*Curls Coconut Curlada conditioner*  - it is a light moisturizing conditioner that works great for me as a rinse out conditioner or as a leave in.  i left some in and my curls really popped, but it's heavy so i rinsed some out if you use too much it will take your hair forever to dry.

*Curls Creme Brulee* leave in - is better on dry hair to moisturize second day hair.  it didn't help me detangle.  and my hair did not feel very moisturized when i used it to air dry.  when i used it to reactivate second day hair it was much better.  i think it would be ok on flat ironed hair if you only used a drop at night to moisturize ends or something like that.  it doesn't soak the hair with wetness.
my DS is natural and i have been using it on him now. it works well, but i like the kimmaytube leave in better.......

both products have a sweet and sticky kind of tropical smell.  the smell is not strong and fades as it dries.

the price was good.  about $10 for products with decent ingredients not full of mineral oil and propelyne glycol as filler.  if you have long hair i would try another conditioner because the bottles are small.  my hair is BSL and i use 8 tablespoons of conditioner to deep condition my whole head, so 8 ounce or 16 ounce bottles are not enough to me.

Used solely a conditioner you will use too much of the Curlada.  if you use either product as a leave in or rinse out, you will be fine.


----------



## Rossy2010

Now its official.. I have decided to go natural. Im about 4 month post relaxer so I will transition as long as I can while slowly cutting off the relaxed ends.. I think i will cut off an inch every 3 months.


----------



## Gracie

Allandra said:


> @Gracie
> 
> Please tell us about your hair.  What products are you using now?  Are those products working for you or do you just want to try some new stuff?  How are you wearing your hair?  I don't wear my curly/wavy hair out because if I did it would be very difficult to manage and get very tangled.  We can't be lazy with our hair because it needs to be taken care of to thrive (just like our bodies and mind).
> 
> I'm natural, and my (flat ironed hair) comes past my tail bone (ok, it comes to my crack  ).  My curly hair shrinks quite a bit (doesn't even come to my waist, as shrinkage is a beast - see pic in my avi).  I'm 3c with a bit of 4a going towards the back.



I am natural. My flat ironed hair reaches my waist but if I got a trim it wouldn't. When it is curly it comes to my shoulder and if it is dry it comes to my neck.  Depending on who's chart you look at my hair is 3b and 3c in the middle or 3c and 4a in the middle.  Usually when I wear it curly I cowash with VO5, detangle, apply coconut oil and then some put it in some type of  bun.  I usually wash it with shampoo when I plan to flat iron.  I use a clarifying shampoo when needed otherwise I use the original CON green (that's right I still have some LOL) I condition with a reconstructor or queen helen cholesterol and I use eggs or duo tex for protein.  If I am flat ironing I use a leave in and a heat protectant. That is the base of my reggie. Of course I have some indian powders and oils, SAA, HE hello hydration (does nothing for my hair), castor oil and a bunch of other stuff that I can't remember right now.

I went through a break up and was scared to do anything with my hair because I was afraid that I was going to cut it.  I don't know why men make you want to do that.  During my lazy/sad year and a half season, I cowashed, put my hair in a pony tail and detangled every so often.  That was it 

Now that I am back I need to get my hair together.  I know this may seem like a bit much but I have to be a vigilant. Saturday I washed it detangled (lost a ton of hair) and cholesterol overnight. My original plan was to do a protein treatment but I couldn't find my duo tex. Early Sunday morning when I rinsed out the conditioner my hair felt hard, even while wet my hair felt dry. So I combed through some porosity control and rinsed it out.  It felt a little better.  I put in some restruct. cond in and let that sit for about 20mins.  It was a bit closer to what my hair normally feels like but not exactly.  I let it air dry for the most part, leave in conditioner, heat protect., coconut oil, blow dried the rest of the way and flat ironed.  Since then I've been putting in coconut oil and protective styling and it is feeling much much better.  

Surprisingly my ends aren't that bad as far as being split but I do have some breakage throughout, nothing noticeable.  I'm open to new things if it will help.  I don't want to become a product junkie, been there done that. I want the shorter strands to catch up and of course retention is huge. I do have a concern about thinning because it runs on my moms side.


----------



## havilland

Gracie welcome 

I would suggest u stop deep conditioning overnight. Cholesterol is protein. That's why your hair is hard. I'm not a fan of conditioning overnight because u can easily over load the hair and cause a setback. 

Other than than your regimen looks good to me. I think protective styling, regular conditioning and being gentle with your hair are keys to retention and health. Also trim away any damage or split ends so you can start fresh. 

Hth


----------



## Gracie

havilland said:


> @Gracie welcome
> 
> I would suggest u stop deep conditioning overnight. Cholesterol is protein. That's why your hair is hard. I'm not a fan of conditioning overnight because u can easily over load the hair and cause a setback.
> 
> Other than than your regimen looks good to me. I think protective styling, regular conditioning and being gentle with your hair are keys to retention and health. Also trim away any damage or split ends so you can start fresh.
> 
> Hth



GASP!!!  I don't remember knowing that cholesterol is protein. Wow thanks for the info!  I'm waiting on the lady that use to do my hair to come back to town and I'm going to have her trim it for me.  

Thank you for the welcome and your help


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> Now its official.. I have decided to go natural. Im about 4 month post relaxer so I will transition as long as I can while slowly cutting off the relaxed ends.. I think i will cut off an inch every 3 months.


Rossy2010

This is GREAT news.  I hope you enjoy your transition as much as I did.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Monaleezza

I want long hair...

I'm  currently edging on BSL and have decided just this morning that I will  hide my hair rather that relax, until my birthday in May when the sun  comes out.... hopefully!

I know if I relax in the next few weeks  I'll want to wear it for 6 weeks or more.  Before I realise what's  happening it'll be christmas and my hair will have frostbite and I won't  want to hide it, I'll want to whip it back and forth at all the nights  out and celebrations. lol

I'm loving the idea of reaching mid-back sin the next year.  Then I'm heading to waist length to catch up with all you veterans.

My regime is simple: 
I co wash once/twice weekly, moisturise daily and protective style as much as I can.  
Oh and I comb as little as possible.
I'm stretching my relaxers to 3-4months (I used to relax every 6 weeks).  
I'm using much less heat, safer products, 
I even give myself scalp massages now and then when I'm watching television.
And  I'm coming to the conclusion that my relaxed hair likes protein and it  reduces my shedding, so I shouldn't be afraid to apply it.

That's  a summary of what I've learnt in my time on LHCF.  Even though I  registered a while ago, I'm relatively new.  And also tend to go quiet  during the times I'm hiding my hair under a sew in, because... it's  hardly rocket science, hide it, moisturise it and leave it alone!

Thanks for all your knowledge ladies.. you've got me this far... to infinity (waist length) and beyond!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

The only product my hair seems to like is Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Another product with Shea butter makes my hair hard and dry. I don't understand it. And I see so many people having great results with Cantu but it nearly ruined my hair. 


Right now I co-wash twice a week. I use Trader Joe conditioner and then use Kinky curly leave-in. I then use the Jane Carter curl defining cream, braid my hair and use a blow dryer with very low heat to get most of the water out. Then I gently undo the braids and go. At night I moisturize with the nourish and shine and olive oil, twist it up in big sections, tie with a silk scarf and sleep. The next day the mist from the shower and some more nourish and shine makes my curls look good again. 

I can't find a good protective style I like. When I wear twists for too long my hair dreads up.


----------



## Allandra

Monaleezza

You have a good regimen.  Keep up the good work.



Monaleezza said:


> I want long hair...
> 
> I'm  currently edging on BSL and have decided just this morning that I will  hide my hair rather that relax, until my birthday in May when the sun  comes out.... hopefully!
> 
> I know if I relax in the next few weeks  I'll want to wear it for 6 weeks or more.  Before I realise what's  happening it'll be christmas and my hair will have frostbite and I won't  want to hide it, I'll want to whip it back and forth at all the nights  out and celebrations. lol
> 
> I'm loving the idea of reaching mid-back sin the next year.  Then I'm heading to waist length to catch up with all you veterans.
> 
> My regime is simple:
> I co wash once/twice weekly, moisturise daily and protective style as much as I can.
> Oh and I comb as little as possible.
> I'm stretching my relaxers to 3-4months (I used to relax every 6 weeks).
> I'm using much less heat, safer products,
> I even give myself scalp massages now and then when I'm watching television.
> And  I'm coming to the conclusion that my relaxed hair likes protein and it  reduces my shedding, so I shouldn't be afraid to apply it.
> 
> That's  a summary of what I've learnt in my time on LHCF.  Even though I  registered a while ago, I'm relatively new.  And also tend to go quiet  during the times I'm hiding my hair under a sew in, because... it's  hardly rocket science, hide it, moisturise it and leave it alone!
> 
> Thanks for all your knowledge ladies.. you've got me this far... to infinity (waist length) and beyond!


----------



## Allandra

nathansgirl1908

How long are you wearing your hair in twists when you hair starts to dread up?



nathansgirl1908 said:


> The only product my hair seems to like is Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Another product with Shea butter makes my hair hard and dry. I don't understand it. And I see so many people having great results with Cantu but it nearly ruined my hair.
> 
> 
> Right now I co-wash twice a week. I use Trader Joe conditioner and then use Kinky curly leave-in. I then use the Jane Carter curl defining cream, braid my hair and use a blow dryer with very low heat to get most of the water out. Then I gently undo the braids and go. At night I moisturize with the nourish and shine and olive oil, twist it up in big sections, tie with a silk scarf and sleep. The next day the mist from the shower and some more nourish and shine makes my curls look good again.
> 
> I can't find a good protective style I like. When I wear twists for too long my hair dreads up.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Allandra said:


> nathansgirl1908
> 
> How long are you wearing your hair in twists when you hair starts to dread up?



Three days.


----------



## Allandra

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Three days.


nathansgirl1908

The longest I've worn my hair in twists was two weeks, but I didn't experience any type of dreading.  I have twists in now (that have been in since September 29).

Maybe you can re-twist your hair every two days.  If you braid your hair, how long can you keep the braids in without any problems?


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Allandra said:


> nathansgirl1908
> 
> The longest I've worn my hair in twists was two weeks, but I didn't experience any type of dreading.  I have twists in now (that have been in since September 29).
> 
> Maybe you can re-twist your hair every two days.  If you braid your hair, how long can you keep the braids in without any problems?



I think you're right. I just didn't know if that would be too much manipulation. My hair is fine 4a or 4b. And when I braid it, it can stay in a little longer without dreading but only by about two days.  So close to a week.


----------



## Garner

Allandra...How many twists did you make?  What did you use to twist with?   How were you able to maintain twists since 9/29/12?  How do you maintain at night?  Do you have a problem with unraveling?  I ask because it appears to be trimmed in a blunt cut or w/o layers.


----------



## Allandra

Garner said:


> @Allandra...How many twists did you make?  What did you use to twist with?   How were you able to maintain twists since 9/29/12?  How do you maintain at night?  Do you have a problem with unraveling?  I ask because it appears to be trimmed in a blunt cut or w/o layers.



Garner

I make 10 to 14 twists.

I use any leave in or moisturizer in my hair care product stash (the list is within this thread (don't remember which post number, I don't use the same item each time).

I use a satin / silk scarf at night to maintain.

My hair is curly / wavy, so they don't unravel, and I only twist my hair when it's wet so it curls up.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Okay I will join in because I want to see if I am doing something wrong or not. So I want long hair as well as everyone else. I don't want waist length but bra strap length would be just perfect for me. I am currently in between shoulder length and APL. I would like to try to reach bra strap length by December of 2013. Anyway, I just started this regimen and I am not the best at reading products and knowing what works best for my hair until I just try it. So My new regimen is as follows:

I clarify my hair on Saturday with Organic Root Simulator Shampoo and deep condition with their conditioner for 45 minutes. My hair loves this product. So much slip and moisture. Then I detangle with the conditioner in my hair rinse out and then place my hair in three to four big braids and put cantu shea butter on my hair oil my scalp and seal with vasaline. I noticed that the vasaline my hair likes as well. Daily I will braid my hair at night in two big braids and rub cantu in it and seal with vasaline and lightly oil my scalp. Every morning I will take my hair out of the two or three braids and rub oil over the hair and ends and place in a bun. I just covered my sock bun with satin scarf and I been trying to move my bun around. On Tuesdays I cowash (right now it's with white rain conditioner cause that's all I have) then I deep condition for 45 minutes again with organic root simulator. Today I messed up and used Hollywood olive oil deep conditioner and my hair didn't like it. I tried to detangle and my hair just kept sheading. I was going as gentle as possiable but normally I have slip in my hair from the oil root stimulator but I figured I would try to use this product since I brought it. Bad news the minute I placed it on and attempted to detangle with my denmen it took me forever to do so I just detangle the front and left it alone. I quickly rinsed it out after five minutes and put my organic root in my hair for 45 minutes and did my normal nightly routine. So I am nervous that I did damage to my hair. I hope not. So now It's in four braids, detangled, moisturized, oiled, and sealed. So tomorrow I will wear a damp bun and continue with the same steps as listed above. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to make sure i put everything on here to see what (besides using that horrible deep conditioner for Hollywood olive oil) if I am doing anything wrong. My hair seems to like it but I do notice lots of shedding. I comb my hair only twice a week and that's on wash days with conditioner. Oh also I just did a light dusting that took me forever to do last week and I noticed that I have very very little split ends still in my hair. It's not long it's so tiny that you have to really look to see it. Is this normal? It's only on a few strands the majority of my hair has no split ends at all.  I am treating my hair so gently (besides that drama from the conditioner) I am trying not to trim again until I do my next relaxer and I haven't decided when that would be. I am about five weeks post. I almost forgot to add in the morning I spray my hair with a water and coconut oil mix and then oil my hair.


----------



## havilland

Growingmyhairlong

WELCOME!  do you have any pictures of your hair?

this is going to sound weird....but you should track your shedding and try to learn what is normal for you.  i kept my shed hair in paper towels for like 3 months so i could truly learn what was normal for me.  it seemed i shed alot, but after that weird experiment, i learned my normal patterns.  i shed more every 6 weeks or so and less on the weeks in between.  i also know what is normal for me on wash days....how long i can go between detangling sessions, etc.

throw that awful conditioner away so that you don't mistakenly use it again.

i would also recommend detangling relaxed hair with a wide tooth comb, not a denman.  especially once you have some new growth and have a fragile line between your natural hair and your relaxed hair.  that line between the two textures breaks easily.   

that's my opinion.  do what works best for you.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

havilland said:


> Growingmyhairlong
> 
> WELCOME!  do you have any pictures of your hair?
> 
> this is going to sound weird....but you should track your shedding and try to learn what is normal for you.  i kept my shed hair in paper towels for like 3 months so i could truly learn what was normal for me.  it seemed i shed alot, but after that weird experiment, i learned my normal patterns.  i shed more every 6 weeks or so and less on the weeks in between.  i also know what is normal for me on wash days....how long i can go between detangling sessions, etc.
> 
> throw that awful conditioner away so that you don't mistakenly use it again.
> 
> i would also recommend detangling relaxed hair with a wide tooth comb, not a denman.  especially once you have some new growth and have a fragile line between your natural hair and your relaxed hair.  that line between the two textures breaks easily.
> 
> that's my opinion.  do what works best for you.



Thanks so much for your advice. I threw that hair conditioner away. I will defense try to save my hair to see the comparisons. Tux again


----------



## Aviah

Update: Just took out my Senegalese twists after almost 4 weeks.


----------



## newgrowth15

nathansgirl1908, my hair is the same way regarding the shea butter products.  However, I tried the whipped shea butter recipe from Naptural85 on Youtube and my hair responds to it the same way it does to the Jane Carter product.  I can make 3 times the amount of the whipped product for less than half of what the Jane Carter product costs.  You may want to give it a try.


----------



## Allandra

Aviah said:


> Update: Just took out my Senegalese twists after almost 4 weeks.


Aviah

Way to go girlie.  Lookin' great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Aggie

Well I can certainly agree with @Allandra about "less is more." The one thing I have been doing in the past 6 months is leaving my hair alone. I do an almost daily cowash but I detangle it twice a week only. I still shampoo and deep condition it once a week by the way.

I don't even moisturize and seal daily anymore - I have limited these to only twice a week. I do not have SSKs or incessant split ends anymore either because of this new change in my hair regimen. I have started cutting my hair for thickness around the Moroccan lunar system and have been for 6 months now and my hair is thickening beautifully. I will continue to use this method of cutting for another 6 months before I move to cutting it for strength and length alternately for the following year, then back to thickness and so on.

I don't consider myself a product junkie anymore because I have recently cut back on a lot of products and minimized the number of shampoos and conditioners I have. I stick to only sulfate-free shampoos now and conditioners that are color friendly (for longer henna color results between treatments).

I had 2 and a half to 3 really bad years of constant manipulation of my hair that totally ruined it. Now I have committed to truly keeping it as simple as possible. I use heat only two to three times a year now for trimming only.

In place of all 50-11 sulfate shampoos I had, I am now only using KeraCare 1st lather and the Hydrating Detangling shampoos (both sulfate-free now). I am adding ENJOY and TRI Hair - Institute of Trichology shampoos and conditioners as my go-to staples along with a few of the Keracare products. Only these 3 will be in my regimen for a long while.

Thank you @Allandra for this thread. It helps to keep me focused on keeping my haircare regimen as simple as I possibly can, hence my lengthy absence from the board. Coming in too often was ruining my hair routine - I had no self-control. I was always wanting to try stuff everyone raved about and now I have those urges very much under control. Thank God!


----------



## newgrowth15

Aggie, welcome back.  We have missed you around these parts. LOL.


----------



## Aggie

newgrowth15 said:


> @Aggie, welcome back. We have missed you around these parts. LOL.


 

Awww  newgrowth15, It's good to know I have been missed and it's even better to be back too. I have been kinda watching you all from a very loooooooooooooooong distance, trying not to post anything in case I get reeled in again into PJ world. I have been doing my best to stay out of that forbidden camp ground. I feel at ease and in control, so I will try and post more often now.

In addition, I have been busy with my new salon and spa I just opened in June of this year and looking to add additional sevices there so I may not be as active as I was before, but I will come in as often as I can.


----------



## Allandra

Aggie

You are so very welcome hun.  It sounds like you are doing GREAT with your regimen and hair.  Keep up the good work.  Yep, less is definitely more.  



Aggie said:


> Well I can certainly agree with @Allandra about "less is more." The one thing I have been doing in the past 6 months is leaving my hair alone. I do an almost daily cowash but I detangle it twice a week only. I still shampoo and deep condition it once a week by the way.
> 
> I don't even moisturize and seal daily anymore - I have limited these to only twice a week. I do not have SSKs or incessant split ends anymore either because of this new change in my hair regimen. I have started cutting my hair for thickness around the Moroccan lunar system and have been for 6 months now and my hair is thickening beautifully. I will continue to use this method of cutting for another 6 months before I move to cutting it for strength and length alternately for the following year, then back to thickness and so on.
> 
> I don't consider myself a product junkie anymore because I have recently cut back on a lot of products and minimized the number of shampoos and conditioners I have. I stick to only sulfate-free shampoos now and conditioners that are color friendly (for longer henna color results between treatments).
> 
> I had 2 and a half to 3 really bad years of constant manipulation of my hair that totally ruined it. Now I have committed to truly keeping it as simple as possible. I use heat only two to three times a year now for trimming only.
> 
> In place of all 50-11 sulfate shampoos I had, I am now only using KeraCare 1st lather and the Hydrating Detangling shampoos (both sulfate-free now). I am adding ENJOY and TRI Hair - Institute of Trichology shampoos and conditioners as my go-to staples along with a few of the Keracare products. Only these 3 will be in my regimen for a long while.
> 
> Thank you @Allandra for this thread. It helps to keep me focused on keeping my haircare regimen as simple as I possibly can, hence my lengthy absence from the board. Coming in too often was ruining my hair routine - I had no self-control. I was always wanting to try stuff everyone raved about and now I have those urges very much under control. Thank God!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Trying out wet bunning, hoping it'll help get me to BSL and beyond...


----------



## Shadiyah

well I have been around and I learned that I gained 3" in 5 months. that is good news for me since I only retained 3" the whole of last yr. I am wearing my hair in plaits at this time just so that I can try to retain more length, lets see what happens.


----------



## WheelerB

Hello.  New to this forum.  See the initials:  ABL, NL, CBL,  what do those all mean?
My hair is natural now, but I wear scarves because not long enough to do braids, buns and other protective styles.  Was wearing a very short natural coif for a long time , then went under wigs but honestly did very little to no hair maintenance. Now ready to go full out with natural look and let it grow long. I am a mature woman with grey hair so would love to see pics of ladies like me and how they rock their natural grey.  Tks much.


----------



## Allandra

WheelerB said:


> Hello.  New to this forum.  See the initials:  ABL, NL, CBL,  what do those all mean?
> My hair is natural now, but I wear scarves because not long enough to do braids, buns and other protective styles.  Was wearing a very short natural coif for a long time , then went under wigs but honestly did very little to no hair maintenance. Now ready to go full out with natural look and let it grow long. I am a mature woman with grey hair so would love to see pics of ladies like me and how they rock their natural grey.  Tks much.


WheelerB

Those are for different hair lengths:

APL  Arm Pit Length
NL Neck Length
CBL Collar Bone Length

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## newgrowth15

WheelerB, welcome to the forum.  Your hair is very pretty.  I am not quite ready to let the grays rules, so I use henna and tea to color them a fiery burnt orange.


----------



## Aggie

WheelerB said:


> Hello. New to this forum. See the initials: ABL, NL, CBL, what do those all mean?
> My hair is natural now, but I wear scarves because not long enough to do braids, buns and other protective styles. Was wearing a very short natural coif for a long time , then went under wigs but honestly did very little to no hair maintenance. Now ready to go full out with natural look and let it grow long. I am a mature woman with grey hair so would love to see pics of ladies like me and how they rock their natural grey. Tks much.


 


newgrowth15 said:


> @WheelerB, welcome to the forum. Your hair is very pretty. I am not quite ready to let the grays rules, so I use henna and tea to color them a fiery burnt orange.


 

Welcome to LHCF @WheelerB and just like @newgrowth15, I am not ready right now for grays to take over my head and probably will not be ready anytime soon. They have been threatening to take my mane from I was 38 years old but I say "Nay!" 

I also use henna followed by indigo, but if you like you can learn to use the henna and indigo in a 50/50 mixture or 75/25 respectively on your nair It will not be a very black nor a fiery burnt orange. It will be more like brownish to dark brown color instead. 

The good thing about henna and indigo is you can use it often as it is a dye, but not a commercial dye. It is a natural dye that has none of the ill-effects of commercial dyes.

For more info on henna , check out the henna thread.

Then on the other hand, you may want to keep your hair that gorgeous silver in your avi. In this case I would use some products that is good for platinum colored hair. I believe you can find products of this nature in most hair product brands, for example, Kenra Platinum, Kerastase Substantif, and a few others.

I may rock my grays at age 80 or so if God allows me to live that long .


----------



## GWtheVoice

To the ladies that co-wash daily what benefits did you find in this versus washing less frequently? And to those of you who live in areas with cold winters does this method change when it gets cold or do you still co-wash daily? Thanks so much!!


----------



## GWtheVoice

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and looking forward to learning more about you and your beautiful hair. Everyone has so many great tips they've shared. 

To retain length I... 
*Detangle gently* (always) with my hair moist & conditioner in it. 
*Detangle once a week* to rid of shed hair & minimize tangles.
*Moisturize & seal* daily. 
*DC* every week.
*Trim* when necessary.
*Minimal heat.* (So far I've used it 3 times in 2012, compared to years before when I used heat daily)
*Overnight DC*/*pre-poo* once a week.
Undo my twists with a little *hair oil* on my fingers. (Usually EVOO or coconut oil)

So far this is all working for me. My main style is twistouts and then I braid my hair at night & twist the ends. My hair is getting longer (currently SL) so I want to try protective styles that will keep my hair off my shoulders & minimize tangles. I love wearing my hair out but I think it's tangling more than if it would if I didn't wear it like that every day. Doing more PS's will be a newly added method I use to help retain length.


----------



## beautyintheyes

GWtheVoice said:
			
		

> Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and looking forward to learning more about you and your beautiful hair. Everyone has so many great tips they've shared.
> 
> To retain length I...
> Detangle gently (always) with my hair moist & conditioner in it.
> Detangle once a week to rid of shed hair & minimize tangles.
> Moisturize & seal daily.
> DC every week.
> Trim when necessary.
> Minimal heat. (So far I've used it 3 times in 2012, compared to years before when I used heat daily)
> Overnight DC/pre-poo once a week.
> Undo my twists with a little hair oil on my fingers. (Usually EVOO or coconut oil)
> 
> So far this is all working for me. My main style is twistouts and then I braid my hair at night & twist the ends. My hair is getting longer (currently SL) so I want to try protective styles that will keep my hair off my shoulders & minimize tangles. I love wearing my hair out but I think it's tangling more than if it would if I didn't wear it like that every day. Doing more PS's will be a newly added method I use to help retain length.



We have the same regi I love it! Simple and easy yup yup


----------



## GWtheVoice

It took me some time but I finally got used to my hair. The less I do the more my hair (and my scalp!) likes it. beautyintheyes What oils have you tried on your hair?


----------



## Shadiyah

WheelerB said:


> Hello.  New to this forum.  See the initials:  ABL, NL, CBL,  what do those all mean?
> My hair is natural now, but I wear scarves because not long enough to do braids, buns and other protective styles.  Was wearing a very short natural coif for a long time , then went under wigs but honestly did very little to no hair maintenance. Now ready to go full out with natural look and let it grow long. I am a mature woman with grey hair so would love to see pics of ladies like me and how they rock their natural grey.  Tks much.



welcome to the forum WheelerB and GWtheVoice I hope we all can help you through your journey. wheelerb when my hair was short like yours I use to wear my hair grey and I have always henna even when I didn't have grey and I wanted to see what I look like with salt and pepper once I had enough grey to really show off. I left it like that for over a yr and then I missed what henna did to my hair not just the color. I really miss my salt and pepper hair but my color is so rich and I hate to see 3 colors in my hair so henna always win. 

it is really nice being on this forum and there is a ton of things to learn. as you will see everyone hair grows at different rates and I think because we are older our hair has slowed down even. but don't worry you will pick up fast on what this means and that means, you should have seen me. lol


----------



## GWtheVoice

Shadiyah said:


> welcome to the forum WheelerB and GWtheVoice I hope we all can help you through your journey. wheelerb when my hair was short like yours I use to wear my hair grey and I have always henna even when I didn't have grey and I wanted to see what I look like with salt and pepper once I had enough grey to really show off. I left it like that for over a yr and then I missed what henna did to my hair not just the color. I really miss my salt and pepper hair but my color is so rich and I hate to see 3 colors in my hair so henna always win.
> 
> it is really nice being on this forum and there is a ton of things to learn. as you will see everyone hair grows at different rates and I think because we are older our hair has slowed down even. but don't worry you will pick up fast on what this means and that means, you should have seen me. lol



Thanks Shadiyah for the welcome! I'm slowly getting used to how the forum works. Not sure how to do a mention erplexed But thank you so much again. I look forward to learning and sharing on the forums!


----------



## beautyintheyes

GWtheVoice said:
			
		

> It took me some time but I finally got used to my hair. The less I do the more my hair (and my scalp!) likes it. beautyintheyes What oils have you tried on your hair?



I use black castor oil but I have tried jojoba oil cocoanut oil and almond oil and olive oil,  lavender essential oil pepper mint and tea tree I like them all but together the same wasn't pleasant and wen I started running out I decided to keep it simple and castor oil was the heaviest and since I don't flat iron my hair I keep to using that


----------



## greenandchic

GWtheVoice said:


> To the ladies that co-wash daily what benefits did you find in this versus washing less frequently? And to those of you who live in areas with cold winters does this method change when it gets cold or do you still co-wash daily? Thanks so much!!



That is a good question.  Cowashed daily for years and found I had better moisture retention but I wasn't caring for my hair that well at the same time. I had a lot of unhealthy hair practices and remained at the same length. 

With healthy hair care practices I cowash about every 2-4 days depending on the condition on my hair and how much time I can devote to my hair.  I find the benefits are far greater than less frequent washing which doesn't work for my hair and scalp anyway.  

I'm in the Pacific NW so though it can get cold, its nothing like the Midwest and NE. We have more rain than anything.


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> That is a good question.  Cowashed daily for years and found I had better moisture retention but I wasn't caring for my hair that well at the same time. I had a lot of unhealthy hair practices and remained at the same length.
> 
> With healthy hair care practices I cowash about every 2-4 days depending on the condition on my hair and how much time I can devote to my hair.  I find the benefits are far greater than less frequent washing which doesn't work for my hair and scalp anyway.
> 
> I'm in the Pacific NW so though it can get cold, its nothing like the Midwest and NE. We have more rain than anything.



greenandchic how are you feeling these days? my hair seem like it was stuck as well but I am starting to see some movement again. yaa


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic how are you feeling these days? my hair seem like it was stuck as well but I am starting to see some movement again. yaa



Shadiyah - I am good; I thought my hair was stuck too! LOL.  I'm starting to see progress. I should be at MBL (U shape) soon.


----------



## Angel of the North

Hi all, Wow, I finally got through reading the whole thread. I want long hair too  I'm relaxed, currently at APL, my short term goal is BSL and my long term goal is WL then I want to transition back to natural again.

I must admit I'm a bit of a PJ but I'm getting better, I'm on a personal use up my stash challenge and I've got a fair bit to still get through, I'm only buying things I really need if I don't have it in my stash. I think my regimen is not too complicated, it's more the amount of products I've incorporated into it, I will eventually make a choice and whittle down the amount of products, especially the co-wash and prepoo conditioners. 

There are 4 DCs that I love and will eventually be my staples, AO HSR, AO IN, AO GPB and ORS replenishing conditioners. I have a moisturizing poo, a balancing poo and a clarifying poo, other than the my keracare oil moisturizer (won't be repurchasing), aphogee and ORS, I am using cone/sulphate/paraben/mineral oil ect free products. 

There are 5 moisturizers I would like to try from the bee mine and Komaza lines, a bee mine balancing DC, I'm trying to use natural products and still haven't locked down a moisturizer, eventually I want 2, one with protein and one without.I also want to try the complete mizani supreme oil range. I seal with either hot 6/carrot/papaya/evoo and use them for HOTs too. I'm still tweaking my regi to try and simplify and perfect it, this thread has made me rethink my use of heat and re-start stretching my relaxers for longer, I will now be trimming and relaxing 3 x per year, I'm currently 13 wks post and will be touching up on December 1st.


I wash and DC weekly my regimen goes as follows:
pre-poo with protein con/moisture con/HOT (depending on what my hair needs) on dry hair
co-wash 3 x per month
shampoo 1 x per month
clarify 1 x per month
DC with light protein 2 x per month
DC with moisture 3 x per month
Aphogee 2- step week before and after relaxer 
blow dry up to 8 wks post and then air dry till touch up
moisturize and seal

Allandra this is such a great thread, thank you for starting it


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> Shadiyah - I am good; I thought my hair was stuck too! LOL.  I'm starting to see progress. I should be at MBL (U shape) soon.



greenandchic that is great. I am no where near MBL... I wish I was. I am not going to worry about it anymore. my scalp is sore now because I was doing plaits for some weeks and I was not co washing everyday or every other day. 

so I am taking it slow for right now.


----------



## janeemat

WheelerB said:


> Hello. New to this forum. See the initials: ABL, NL, CBL, what do those all mean?
> My hair is natural now, but I wear scarves because not long enough to do braids, buns and other protective styles. Was wearing a very short natural coif for a long time , then went under wigs but honestly did very little to no hair maintenance. Now ready to go full out with natural look and let it grow long. I am a mature woman with grey hair so would love to see pics of ladies like me and how they rock their natural grey. Tks much.


 
Welcome to the forum!  You are not going to find too many silver natural foxes around this neck of the woods.  There might be a couple.  I have been searching high and low on here for your look.  I turned 50 in January, and I always said that I would leave my grey alone at that age.  I would love to one day be natural, but right now grey new growth is not cute on relaxed hair.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to slowly embrace my grey hair.  Btw, you have lovely skin as well.  But stick around if want to grow that lovely twa to midback length over night


----------



## BostonMaria

janeemat said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum!  You are not going to find too many silver natural foxes around this neck of the woods.  There might be a couple.  I have been searching high and low on here for your look.  I turned 50 in January, and I always said that I would leave my grey alone at that age.  I would love to one day be natural, but right now grey new growth is not cute on relaxed hair.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to slowly embrace my grey hair.  Btw, you have lovely skin as well.  But stick around if want to grow that lovely twa to midback length over night



I fight the Greys every 2 months. Not sure if I'll ever stop dying my hair. I won't go out without a fight LOL

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

BostonMaria said:


> I fight the Greys every 2 months. Not sure if I'll ever stop dying my hair. I won't go out without a fight LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


 
LOL!  I touched up my greys at 8 wks post relaxer.  They really looked horribly around the 4-6 wk mark, but being relaxed I try not to appy color too often.  I think I'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Shadiyah

all this talk about grey hair... this is why I henna my hair every month and by it being natural you can do it when ever you like because it will not harm your hair. The only thing is it only comes in one color. I love my red color hair.


----------



## Aggie

Shadiyah said:


> all this talk about grey hair... this is why I henna my hair every month *and by it being natural you can do it when ever you like because it will not harm your hair.* The only thing is it only comes in one color. I love my red color hair.


 
@Shadiyah, body art quality (BAQ) henna is a natural dye and has no ill effects on hair whether natural, texlaxed, permed, relaxed, or color-treated. I am texlaxed and when I was fully relaxed, I used to henna my hair twice a month with no problems. 

The only reason I stopped doing it so often is because I have gotten a little lazy over the last year or two, plus I have no time to do it more often. As you know, henna is no ultra easy task plus, it's quite time consuming. I don't have a whole lot of time on my hands for my hair anymore and I would only henna my hair when I do have some extra time to do so. 

I like how henna and indigo leave my hair nicely colored but they leave it quite strong and shiny as well. I just wished I had more time to do it more often.


----------



## janeemat

Shadiyah said:


> all this talk about grey hair... this is why I henna my hair every month and by it being natural you can do it when ever you like because it will not harm your hair. The only thing is it only comes in one color. I love my red color hair.


 
I have never tried henna.  I doubt that I will because of the mixed reviews on it.  I have read bad reviews about henna and the severe dryness it causes.  Grey hair is dry enough without me adding to the problem.  I just watched a review on yt a couple days ago about how bad henna was for her hair. I can't think of her yt name at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

^^hmmm, that's too bad about that YT lady who had a bad experience with henna janeemat. I am really sorry to hear that but you know, I would have been that lady if I hadn't kept trying to tweak my henna mix to suit me. 

I found out with my last henna treatment that instead of washing out the henna with just conditioner alone, that by washing it out with a sulfate-free moisture rich shampoo first, followed by a rich resorative masque, then a rich moisturizing treatment, that I actually had my best henna treatment ever! And I have been using henna since 2008 and finally after 4 years, I finally have the perfect henna treatment for my hair. 

I like to think of myself as "not a quitter" so I kept going until it was perfect for me. In fact, I documented on paper how my hair responded to every henna treatment I gave and the follow up treatment and care I gave it. I feel this is the best way to get to know YOUR hair and what it likes or not like. I would have been doing my hair a great injustice IF I was not as persistant as I was while using henna.

Henna is sooooo good for my hair in so many ways than one. I have gray hairs and henna makes my gray hairs very healthy, shiny and 'young-looking' for a lack of a better expression and I would not trade it for all the commercial dyes on the planet. I  it, and I  it a lot!

Don't deny yourself the great benefits of henna by listening to all the negative reviews, because some people are not using it correctly. Yes it makes the hair feel a little hard.....at first, but I have tried simple semi-permanent hair color rinses and they also left my hair feeling dry and stripped but I had no lasting effects from them. 

I'd rather go and stay with the one that gives me the lasting results. Plus this can easily be corrected by using a good and richly moisturizing conditioner. That's just my 5 cents.


----------



## venusfly

Aggie said:


> ^^hmmm, that's too bad about that YT lady who had a bad experience with henna @janeemat. I am really sorry to hear that but you know, I would have been that lady if I hadn't kept trying to tweak my henna mix to suit me.
> 
> I found out with my last henna treatment that instead of washing out the henna with just conditioner alone, that by washing it out with a sulfate-free moisture rich shampoo first, followed by a rich resorative masque, then a rich moisturizing treatment, that I actually had my best henna treatment ever! And I have been using henna since 2008 and finally after 4 years, I finally have the perfect henna treatment for my hair.
> 
> I like to think of myself as "not a quitter" so I kept going until it was perfect for me. In fact, I documented on paper how my hair responded to every henna treatment I gave and the follow up treatment and care I gave it. I feel this is the best way to get to know YOUR hair and what it likes or not like. I would have been doing my hair a great injustice IF I was not as persistant as I was while using henna.
> 
> Henna is sooooo good for my hair in so many ways than one. I have gray hairs and henna makes my gray hairs very healthy, shiny and 'young-looking' for a lack of a better expression and I would not trade it for all the commercial dyes on the planet. I  it, and I  it a lot!
> 
> Don't deny yourself the great benefits of henna by listening to all the negative reviews, because some people are not using it correctly. Yes it makes the hair feel a little hard.....at first, but I have tried simple semi-permanent hair color rinses and they also left my hair feeling dry and stripped but I had no lasting effects from them.
> 
> I'd rather go and stay with the one that gives me the lasting results. Plus this can easily be corrected by using a good and richly moisturizing conditioner. That's just my 5 cents.


 

Very well said.  I don't use henna myself, but it sounds like henna (like protein) get a bad rap because people don't condition and moisturize well enough after they do henna or (protein) treatments.


----------



## IronButterfly

janeemat said:


> I have never tried henna. I doubt that I will because of the mixed reviews on it. I have read bad reviews about henna and the severe dryness it causes. *Grey hair is dry enough without me adding to the problem.* I just watched a review on yt a couple days ago about how bad henna was for her hair. I can't think of her yt name at the moment.


 
As someone with a burgeoning crop of gray matter invading my space, I have to chime in on this one and say with great certainty that you can put your fears aside. Henna, when done correctly, does not harm or dry out gray hair. What does done correctly mean? It means, finding the formula that works for you!

I truly believe if one has hair that leans naturally towards dryness, then acidic liquids like lemon juice and ACV should be avoided. Henna can simply be mixed with warm water. This goes a loooooooooooooooooooong way in combating dryness. In fact, I have my henna technique so refined I NEVER suffer from dry hair. In fact, if I wanted to, I could skip the moisturizing dc afterwards if I wanted to.

So, I'm going to re-iterate, don't let someone else's shade deter you from the henna-zone! 

i mean, if it's not your thing, cool. It is definitely NOT for errrbody. It's messy. It stinks. It's time consuming. But, dayamit, Janet! It is the BEST thing that ever happened to MY hair, and a whole lot of us henna heads have reaped the benefits. The secret to henna is knowing how to make it work for your hair. 

OK...climbing down now...


----------



## greenandchic

venusfly said:


> Very well said.  I don't use henna myself, but it sounds like henna (like protein) get a bad rap because people don't condition and moisturize well enough after they do henna or (protein) treatments.



Especially if folks are using any ole kind of "henna" -  the store brought stuff and "henna hair color" with like 10% henna in it.  I don't know what kind the YT woman used but that mistake is pretty common.


----------



## newgrowth15

After reading the last few posts, I feel like henna was a best friend that somehow got insulted.  I agree with all of those sentiments.  Henna is something you have to experiment with to find what works for YOUR hair.  I mix 1 cup of moisturizing conditioner into my henna.  I don't add any acidic products because that was too drying for my hair.  I like what henna does for my hair and how it makes my hair look and feel afterwards.  It is definitely one of those things you have to try for yourself.


----------



## Shadiyah

well my hair color came out great as always, I still deep conditioning my hair and still babying my ends. Ive gain some inches but don't know just how may at this time.


----------



## janeemat

IronButterfly said:


> As someone with a burgeoning crop of gray matter invading my space, I have to chime in on this one and say with great certainty that you can put your fears aside. Henna, when done correctly, does not harm or dry out gray hair. What does done correctly mean? It means, finding the formula that works for you!
> 
> I truly believe if one has hair that leans naturally towards dryness, then acidic liquids like lemon juice and ACV should be avoided. Henna can simply be mixed with warm water. This goes a loooooooooooooooooooong way in combating dryness. In fact, I have my henna technique so refined I NEVER suffer from dry hair. In fact, if I wanted to, I could skip the moisturizing dc afterwards if I wanted to.
> 
> So, I'm going to re-iterate, don't let someone else's shade deter you from the henna-zone!
> 
> i mean, if it's not your thing, cool. It is definitely NOT for errrbody. It's messy. It stinks. It's time consuming. But, dayamit, Janet! It is the BEST thing that ever happened to MY hair, and a whole lot of us henna heads have reaped the benefits. The secret to henna is knowing how to make it work for your hair.
> 
> OK...climbing down now...


 
Thanks for chiming in!  I would say it's really 50/50 when it comes to henna reviews.  The messy part really does not bother me because I have experimented with the indian powders.  It's just the fear of extreme dryness.  I have never used lemon juice of ACV and don't plan to.  PM me your henna regi please.


----------



## WheelerB

Thank you ladies for all the comments.  I had not been back in the forum since I posted and learning my way around this forum.  Actually, now I have plaits that are about 4-5 inches long.  I went under wigs about 1.5 to 2 years ago and did bascially nothing to my hair except wash every few months.  Believe it or not, that's what I did.  Did not want to be bothered.  Got tired of the wigs (and the grey edges showing) so decided to rock the scarves for awhile (that's what I do now).  Then I discovered this world of natural hair care, this forum and yes......youtube (the natural hair videos).  I had no idea that black hair could grow so long, other than the ladies I always called,..."the ones with good hair".... I grew up in the 50s and 60s.  I will chronicle my odyssey, will set up a blog soon and maybe, just maybe I'll venture into the youtube thing.  I'll post some pictures here soon on where I am now.  I'm just beginning to love my hair for the first time in my life and very anxious to see the results of my new care routine.  Tweeking it now to see what gives me the best results.  Really excited about what lays ahead.  On BTW,  I'm a Silver Fox and ready to rock that. (Thanks, I like that term). For me, life is about the simple things and I can't be obsessing about white roots  every few days.  So I'm embracing my greys, (I earned very one of them.  Been told, its a sign of wisdom)  just want them healthy and, yes, long.  I can see myself now with beautiful braids down my back or twisted around my head.  Oh yea,  gotta rock the hair accessories.  

I also wished that I had known about natural hair care when my grand baby was born 5 years ago. But I know now and having fun with her hair too.  I know that it would have been much longer had we known how to take care of it.  But it's responding quickly and it's so soft now.  

Will post pictures soon.

Thanks for all the comments, ladies.


----------



## greenandchic

janeemat said:


> Thanks for chiming in!  I would say it's really 50/50 when it comes to henna reviews. * The messy part really does not bother me because I have experimented with the indian powders.*  It's just the fear of extreme dryness.  I have never used lemon juice of ACV and don't plan to.  PM me your henna regi please.



For me the henna mess is nothing compared to conventional hair dyes which are mostly liquid. My mixed henna is brownie batter consistency so its less likely to drip and stain unlike regular hair color.


----------



## offthechainliz

WheelerB said:


> Thank you ladies for all the comments.  I had not been back in the forum since I posted and learning my way around this forum.  Actually, now I have plaits that are about 4-5 inches long.  I went under wigs about 1.5 to 2 years ago and did bascially nothing to my hair except wash every few months.  Believe it or not, that's what I did.  Did not want to be bothered.  Got tired of the wigs (and the grey edges showing) so decided to rock the scarves for awhile (that's what I do now).  Then I discovered this world of natural hair care, this forum and yes......youtube (the natural hair videos).  I had no idea that black hair could grow so long, other than the ladies I always called,..."the ones with good hair".... I grew up in the 50s and 60s.  I will chronicle my odyssey, will set up a blog soon and maybe, just maybe I'll venture into the youtube thing.  I'll post some pictures here soon on where I am now.  I'm just beginning to love my hair for the first time in my life and very anxious to see the results of my new care routine.  Tweeking it now to see what gives me the best results.  Really excited about what lays ahead.  On BTW,  I'm a Silver Fox and ready to rock that. (Thanks, I like that term). For me, life is about the simple things and I can't be obsessing about white roots  every few days.  So I'm embracing my greys, (I earned very one of them.  Been told, its a sign of wisdom)  just want them healthy and, yes, long.  I can see myself now with beautiful braids down my back or twisted around my head.  Oh yea,  gotta rock the hair accessories.
> 
> I also wished that I had known about natural hair care when my grand baby was born 5 years ago. But I know now and having fun with her hair too.  I know that it would have been much longer had we known how to take care of it.  But it's responding quickly and it's so soft now.
> 
> Will post pictures soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, ladies.



I know how you feel. I've been mostly sporting wigs and not bothering with my hair for the past few years also. I think actually tracking the progress is the KEY to success which i failed to do the first time around. I wont be making that mistake again! Cant wait to see your blog. happy hair growing!


----------



## havilland

hey chicas,  i posted some updates in my fotki. (link is in siggy)  

i am still transitioning on my 2-3 year plan.  one year down......i am at 18 months post and trimming gradually to get rid of the chemicals.

after reading all these posts on henna, i can see it in my future.  off to research....


----------



## Babygrowth

I wish I would've read this a month ago before I dyed my hair (about henna)... thanks Aggie! I think I will incorporate this into my regimen next year... just hope it doesn't turn my dyed hair orange or burgandy


----------



## HoneyA

There is some good advice in this thread! I'll be using aloe vera gel and castor oil on my hair until the end of the year and a light leave in moisturiser as part of my night time regimen. I'd like to see what that does in 6 weeks so I'll know if this  is a regimen I can continue on my natural hair. I need as little product build-up as possible and I love that both the aloe vera gel and the leave-in are light and my hair is seeming to love them. I keep my hair protected at all times now that it's SL again.


----------



## newgrowth15

HoneyA, best wishes on your HHJ.  I live by the aloe vera gel for my hair.  I only use it after I use shampoo to restore my proper pH balance and I love how it makes my hair feel.  I have to dilute castor oil with either EVOO or water--it is just too thick for me to apply it directly to the strands.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Found a protective style I think will work.  

After thinking about it some more I realized that I had the most growth when I co-washed daily. As my hair got longer I stopped co-washing and I haven't had nearly as much growth as I did that first year.  


Soooo I'm going to make my regimen much more simple. Daily co-washing and protective styling.  DC once a week.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14

I am having issues with ssks. What works for you ladies to prevent or at least decrease the occurrence?


----------



## coyacoy

ShawnC said:


> I am having issues with ssks. What works for you ladies to prevent or at least decrease the occurrence?



ShawnC....oil rinsing has been the single best thing for me in combatting ssk's ...there is a thread somewhere around here on it too...oil rinsing has helped a lot of ladies control ssk's


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14

coyacoy said:


> ShawnC....oil rinsing has been the single best thing for me in combatting ssk's ...there is a thread somewhere around here on it too...oil rinsing has helped a lot of ladies control ssk's



Thank you so much! How often do you oil rinse?


----------



## kurlllz

nathansgirl1908 said:
			
		

> Found a protective style I think will work.
> 
> After thinking about it some more I realized that I had the most growth when I co-washed daily. As my hair got longer I stopped co-washing and I haven't had nearly as much growth as I did that first year.
> 
> Soooo I'm going to make my regimen much more simple. Daily co-washing and protective styling.  DC once a week.



Years ago, I was addicted to washing my hair and washed pretty much everyday. During that time my hair was its longest.


----------



## Funmiloves

I find that I am co-washing more in this cold weather


----------



## GWtheVoice

kurlllz said:


> Years ago, I was addicted to washing my hair and washed pretty much everyday. During that time my hair was its longest.



I have considered cowashing daily but was unsure if the manipulation of my hair would have the reverse effect. I thought if I washed to frequently I might see breakage occur.


----------



## Allandra

I went to my fabulous hair stylist yesterday to get my hair done (flat ironed) (seems like it's been forever since getting it flat ironed).  I had one inch trimmed off.  I'll wear my hair straight for 7 to 14 days, and then it's back to curls / waves.  I love being natural and having the option to wear my hair straight once in a while.

I hope everyone is having an awesome holiday season.

Updated pic in my avatar and siggy.

ps.  Even though the scale shows that I've lost weight, I can REALLY see it in this pic.  When I looked at it, I was like 'oh my, I'm starting to actually look smaller now' lol.


----------



## Rossy2010

Allandra your hair is beautiful.. 
Has your hair been always long and thick?


----------



## Allandra

Rossy2010 said:


> @Allandra your hair is beautiful..
> Has your hair been always long and thick?


Rossy2010

Thanks.  Yes, but this is the longest I've ever let it grow out


----------



## Aggie

Allandra said:


> I went to my fabulous hair stylist yesterday to get my hair done (flat ironed) (seems like it's been forever since getting it flat ironed). I had one inch trimmed off. I'll wear my hair straight for 7 to 14 days, and then it's back to curls / waves. I love being natural and having the option to wear my hair straight once in a while.
> 
> I hope everyone is having an awesome holiday season.
> 
> Updated pic in my avatar and siggy.
> 
> ps. Even though the scale shows that I've lost weight, I can REALLY see it in this pic. When I looked at it, I was like 'oh my, I'm starting to actually look smaller now' lol.


 
Congratulations Allandra on your weight-loss. You are looking awesome. Keep us updated on your progress. I like to see people reach all their goals. Keep it up.


----------



## Allandra

Aggie

Aww thanks dear.

I try to do fun things to keep my mind off of food (when I'm just sitting around not doing much or a bit bored - like now).  I want to give into a carb load, but my progress has been so good, and I'd hate to ruin all of my hard work.  Sigh.  Let me keep on hanging out at the LHCF tonight.  Besides, I just brushed my teeth and put my Invisalign aligners back in.



Aggie said:


> Congratulations @Allandra on your weight-loss. You are looking awesome. Keep us updated on your progress. I like to see people reach all their goals. Keep it up.


----------



## coyacoy

ShawnC said:


> Thank you so much! How often do you oil rinse?



ShawnC....sorry just now seeing ur question ....i try and oil rinse every wash which is every weekend


----------



## GeorginaSparks

what's oil rinsing?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

anyone know what oil rinsing is?  board search isnt bringing up any thread results on it.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Leaving my hair alone. I do a good job at it since I have no time to fuss with my hair. LOL ;-)


----------



## Atdow71

shockolate said:


> what's oil rinsing?



shockolate here's a yt video
http://youtu.be/VjKnmgvP91g


It might say error loading, but I was able to view the video.


----------



## Aggie

GWtheVoice said:


> I have considered cowashing daily but was unsure if the manipulation of my hair would have the reverse effect. I thought if I washed to frequently I might see breakage occur.


 
GWtheVoice, I cowash daily but detangle every 3 days with conditioner in my hair and it still looks wonderful and I don't have much detangling to do. When I waited a whole week to detangle, it was a horrific experience - every 3 days was much much better. 

Now the days I decide to detangle, the process went much better when I added heated oil to my conditioner, then detangle. Oil rinsing really does make the detangling a whole lot easier and control ssks at the same time as well. I use evoo, evco, sunflower, or grapeseed oil. Chicoro's, moisture-drenched pre-poo is awesome for this as well.


----------



## newgrowth15

Allandra, your hair is   Need I say more?


----------



## BraunSugar

shockolate said:


> anyone know what oil rinsing is?  board search isnt bringing up any thread results on it.



Here is a link to the oil rinsing thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965


----------



## gn1g

Allandra do you have any tips on transitioning?  what was your regiment?


----------



## Allandra

gn1g said:


> @Allandra do you have any tips on transitioning?  what was your regiment?


gn1g

OMG, my (transitioning) regimen is in this thread some where (not sure which post).  I basically kept my hair straight (to match my relaxed hair) and wore it like that for 7 to 14 days then wash and deep condition and repeat.  I transitioned from October 2007 to October 2009.  I didn't do a lot to my hair then (because back then, I believed in less is more, just like I do now).  Keeping it simple has been a life saver for me.


----------



## lovely_locks

I know my hair is still short, but to help with my length is moisture. Since I have been moisturizing my scalp and ends my hair has been growing faster and my ends have been gradually looking better.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> What I've been doing:
> 
> -no/low heat. I haven't used heat since Christmas Eve 2011. I use heat once or twice a year
> 
> -low manipulation hair styles. I love protective styles. My hair is usually in a bun or some sort of updo.
> 
> -religiously moisturizing and sealing my hair.
> 
> -deep conditioning weekly
> 
> Honestly, this is the first time I've SERIOUSLY been consistent about a regimen for my hair. My hair has been stuck at APL-BSL for a while. I hope to see some results by the end of the year.



I've made my regimen even simpler this year since i have a lot going on. I used to wash my hair in four sections. I've cut it down to two. My protective style is a bun that I take down only on wash day. I've *finally* found my staples and I'm sticking to them. Simple really is better.


----------



## Angel of the North

Allandra said:


> I went to my fabulous hair stylist yesterday to get my hair done (flat ironed) (seems like it's been forever since getting it flat ironed).  I had one inch trimmed off.




Allandra Your hair looks beautiful, I love it 



MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> I've made my regimen even simpler this year since i have a lot going on. I used to wash my hair in four sections. I've cut it down to two. My protective style is a bun that I take down only on wash day. I've *finally* found my staples and I'm sticking to them. Simple really is better.



MyCoilsGoBoing That's right where I want to be, simplified with my staples locked down. I think the main reason I'm having trouble locking down my staples is because, now I'm relaxed products work differently to what they did when I was natural and even texlaxed. There are so many products I want to try, I just feel like I need to make sure I have the best available products for my hair and I'm not even trying to be jumping on every product bandwagon, I need a set back like a hole in the head! I also have many products I need to use up too


----------



## Seamonster

Great news, I took a hair test, and my hair has gotten so thick, it is considered thick hair! The strands are strong now, so I think I might be able to finally go for more length! I am so happy. Love this thread.


----------



## newgrowth15

Seamonster said:


> Great news, I took a hair test, and my hair has gotten so thick, it is considered thick hair! The strands are strong now, so I think I might be able to finally go for more length! I am so happy. Love this thread.



Congrats Seamonster on getting thicker hair.  What kind of hair test did you take?


----------



## Seamonster

newgrowth15 
Put your hair in a ponytail with as much hair as possible in it. Don't bother with the way it looks - the goal is to have most/all of your hair in there. If it means it sits smack dab on top of your head, put it there.

Measure the circumference of the ponytail. If you have bangs and/or you can't get all of your hair in there adjust according to how much of your hair you have measured.

i - thin (less than 2 inches/5 centimeters)
ii - normal (between 2-4 inches or 5-10 centimeters)
iii - thick (more than 4 inches/10 centimeters)


----------



## Fhrizzball

Seamonster said:


> @newgrowth15
> Put your hair in a ponytail with as much hair as possible in it. Don't bother with the way it looks - the goal is to have most/all of your hair in there. If it means it sits smack dab on top of your head, put it there.
> 
> Measure the circumference of the ponytail. If you have bangs and/or you can't get all of your hair in there adjust according to how much of your hair you have measured.
> 
> i - thin (less than 2 inches/5 centimeters)
> ii - normal (between 2-4 inches or 5-10 centimeters)
> iii - thick (more than 4 inches/10 centimeters)



Does this count if you have natural hair as well?


----------



## g.lo

Hi all,

i completely forgot about this amazing thread.
I started my hair regimen in january 2011 with EL/NL hair, by october I was APL my regimen then was:
-wednesday: DC on dry hair with Aubrey GPB
cowash and style.
-Saturday: prepoo with coconut oil, Dc with steamer, cowash and style.
Henna once a month.
My hair is highly porous, fine with medium density ( suffered from severe post partum shedding in november 2010). My go style was twist out
dusted regurlary.
that year my hair thrived.

now in 2012, i decided to try new techniques:

-cowashing daily
-using brush
-no more henna
-once a month a hardcore protein
-baggy method 3Xa week
-Dc once a week (overnight).

from february 2012 I started noticing mid shaft splits, splits ends all over, i stopped using the brush, but still the same.
i made it to BSB in May.
But since february I have been trimming every month ( sometimes more) to get rid of the damage on my hair.
in december I read an article on how the baggy method can cause hygral fatigue on high porosity hair.

now for 2013, I am switching back to my original reggie (with a little tweak):
-wed: overnight prepoo with coconut oil, in the morning I apply an ayuverdic mask ( brhami, amla, aloe vera powder, makka...), cowash, moisturizing DC (under steamer), style (2 strands twist/bun)
-Saturday: overnight prepoo with coconut oil, dc on dry hair with GPB, cowash, style.
-henna once a month.

so far, so good!

I moisturize my ends everyday, using loc method. 
i also drink at least 2 ltr of water daily, my diet consist of majority raw food. Still need to work on the "exercice"bit.

Please feel fee to criticise my reggie


----------



## deedoswell

g.lo I think you reggie is great!!!  Now I'm curious about this "hygral fatigue" on high porosity hair.  I'm wondering if that is why whenever I baggy my hair sheds like crazy???


----------



## g.lo

deedoswell, this article about hygral fatique and high porosity hair:
http://www.blackhairinformation.com...and-hygral-fatigue-two-problems-one-solution/


----------



## cherrlaw

Love this thread, I can't wait to begin my hair journey


----------



## janeemat

For 2013 it's all about bunning for me


----------



## Shadiyah

what I don't understand is how come everyone is using GPB as a deep conditioner when it is protein??? I mean why are you using it every week?? Some of your problems could be coming from too much protein.


----------



## g.lo

Shadiyah said:


> what I don't understand is how come everyone is using GPB as a deep conditioner when it is protein??? I mean why are you using it every week?? Some of your problems could be coming from too much protein.



My hair love light protein on a weekly basis.  I did switch to having a hard core one every 6 weeks and it didn't work for me. GPB is a reconstructor, which means it has both protein and moisture properties.
the instruction says to use it on dry hair , or as a rinse out.


----------



## Allandra

Shadiyah said:


> what I don't understand is how come everyone is using GPB as a deep conditioner when it is protein??? I mean why are you using it every week?? Some of your problems could be coming from too much protein.


Shadiyah

I've been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 1999, and I mainly use it weekly.  It's a very mild protein conditioner.  It works for me.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> I've been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 1999, and I mainly use it weekly.  It's a very mild protein conditioner.  It works for me.



Allandra I think I was a little worried because I am protein sensitive. I use just not that often maybe like once a month because I henna once a month as well. And I learned the hard way.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So....I've been so excited about the 2-3 inches i need to reach WL. I am gonna bun for a while to help me gain my length.


----------



## felic1

SmilingElephant I was not able to log on for a few days. The site was having some updates or something. I am so glad to see you posting. How are you feeling? Better I hope. 3-4 inches to waist length. I think I was 3-4 inches to APL. Well, Rome was not built in a day. Neither is waist length hair!!


----------



## HoneyA

I've been moisturising daily since I BCed, with S-Curl mostly. I do see a difference in length and thickness every month so I'm pleased with my retention. Sometimes I swear I see a difference in 2 weeks. I really can't complain. Loving my natural hhj. I'm secretly hoping to hit MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Allandra
Hi
I have a bit of a situation,recently I have been noticing little wispy hairs every now and again. I always wondered where are these little hairs coming from.
then one day I was examining one of my shed hairs and I saw a mid shaft split.
out of idleness I pulled on the split and it looked just like the little wispy hairs that I see ever so often.
someone mentioned to me that it could be the over use of protein.
I use protein every week or every other week.
I started doing that due to the fineness of my hair and being that it was so weak and easily over moisturized. Now I'm second guessing all the protein usage.
Is it possible to create mid shaft splits from regular protein use?
I think I am having a problem keeping a proper moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Allandra

Hyacinthe

What type of protein are you using weekly to every other week?  How long have you been doing this?

Too much protein for some is not good.

The protein I use is mild (as my hair does not need any type of hard core protein).





Hyacinthe said:


> @Allandra
> Hi
> I have a bit of a situation,recently I have been noticing little wispy hairs every now and again. I always wondered where are these little hairs coming from.
> then one day I was examining one of my shed hairs and I saw a mid shaft split.
> out of idleness I pulled on the split and it looked just like the little wispy hairs that I see ever so often.
> someone mentioned to me that it could be the over use of protein.
> I use protein every week or every other week.
> I started doing that due to the fineness of my hair and being that it was so weak and easily over moisturized. Now I'm second guessing all the protein usage.
> Is it possible to create mid shaft splits from regular protein use?
> I think I am having a problem keeping a proper moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Allandra said:


> Hyacinthe
> 
> What type of protein are you using weekly to every other week?  How long have you been doing this?
> 
> Too much protein for some is not good.
> 
> The protein I use is mild (as my hair does not need any type of hard core protein).



been using Aphogee 2 min,Mizani Kerafuse & Vitale hair mayo.
starting doing this the beginning of this year.


----------



## Allandra

Hyacinthe

Are these considered hard core protein treatments?  Try cutting back on your use of protein treatments and see how your hair does (especially since you just started doing this the beginning of the year).  It very well may be protein overload.



Hyacinthe said:


> been using Aphogee 2 min,Mizani Kerafuse & Vitale hair mayo.
> starting doing this the beginning of this year.


----------



## Shadiyah

Allandra said:


> Hyacinthe
> 
> Are these considered hard core protein treatments?  Try cutting back on your use of protein treatments and see how your hair does (especially since you just started doing this the beginning of the year).  It very well may be protein overload.



Allandra, could it also be the new hair that she see on her head? I was seeing this on my head and now I see so many but this is after I started taking multi vitamin and a dht blocker. at first it was always in the crown of my head and that is where my hair is the thickest but not I see it all over and so now I just think for me it is just my replacement hair because I have trimmed that hair and done everything but it is getting longer and longer but it is also where the most of my frizz comes from. 

I stop putting henna treatments in my hair only so that I could count the inches as they grow in to see if my hair was growing any faster since adding the supplements. so far I went from growing a 1/4" per month to 1/2" per month and for me that is a very big deal. I am so happy and now so mad that I didn't break down to do this sooner lol. I really wanted to see what my hair was doing on it's own and now that I am getting to my fifth yr and not wl I have jumped in now. 

I have decided not to worry so much on how much growth I get per yr anymore but on the health of my hair. I am now pushing across the longest my hair has ever been so I am fine with that. I am thinking I will be full midback by the end of the yr. I can't wait to henna again but I think I will give it another 2 more months just to be sure and then I will feel comfortable. 

sorry I know this is long but it has been a long time since I post here.


----------



## Allandra

Yes, it could very well be new hairs coming in.



Shadiyah said:


> @Allandra, could it also be the new hair that she see on her head? I was seeing this on my head and now I see so many but this is after I started taking multi vitamin and a dht blocker. at first it was always in the crown of my head and that is where my hair is the thickest but not I see it all over and so now I just think for me it is just my replacement hair because I have trimmed that hair and done everything but it is getting longer and longer but it is also where the most of my frizz comes from.
> 
> I stop putting henna treatments in my hair only so that I could count the inches as they grow in to see if my hair was growing any faster since adding the supplements. so far I went from growing a 1/4" per month to 1/2" per month and for me that is a very big deal. I am so happy and now so mad that I didn't break down to do this sooner lol. I really wanted to see what my hair was doing on it's own and now that I am getting to my fifth yr and not wl I have jumped in now.
> 
> I have decided not to worry so much on how much growth I get per yr anymore but on the health of my hair. I am now pushing across the longest my hair has ever been so I am fine with that. I am thinking I will be full midback by the end of the yr. I can't wait to henna again but I think I will give it another 2 more months just to be sure and then I will feel comfortable.
> 
> sorry I know this is long but it has been a long time since I post here.


----------



## Mande30

It is coming up on my 1 year HHJ anniversary.  I must say that I have more hair than I have ever had during my adult life, I am very thankful.  My retention has been satisfactory to me.  I started (July 1, 2012) with above shoulder length, damaged hair.  By May 2013 I hit the APL. 

What I did at the beginning and changes throughout this year:

*Threw away my heating appliances, with the exception of my hood dryer for DC's.

*Stopped getting relaxers every 4 to 6 weeks.  I now stretch for 12 weeks.

*Protect my previously relaxed hair during touch ups (I had no earthly idea about the effects of runoff, but my hair tried to tell me.)

*Buy and use products based on ingredients not manufaturing claims.

*Moisturize and Seal nigntly, even if its just a spritz of water and then seal with oil)

*Be as gentle as I can with whatever I do with my hair.

*Stopped doing roller sets every night (too much combing).  Now I exclusively wear braid-outs.  Keeps my hair semi big and curly without heat or rollers.  (I don't really like straight hair, but I love my relaxer, if that is at all possible).

*The only good thing that I don't do is wearing protective hair styles.  I simply don't look good with my hair pulled back.  I compensate by being extra vigilant and dusting/trimming more.


----------



## Allandra

Mande30

Thanks for sharing your update with us.



Mande30 said:


> It is coming up on my 1 year HHJ anniversary.  I must say that I have more hair than I have ever had during my adult life, I am very thankful.  My retention has been satisfactory to me.  I started (July 1, 2012) with above shoulder length, damaged hair.  By May 2013 I hit the APL.
> 
> What I did at the beginning and changes throughout this year:
> 
> *Threw away my heating appliances, with the exception of my hood dryer for DC's.
> 
> *Stopped getting relaxers every 4 to 6 weeks.  I now stretch for 12 weeks.
> 
> *Protect my previously relaxed hair during touch ups (I had no earthly idea about the effects of runoff, but my hair tried to tell me.)
> 
> *Buy and use products based on ingredients not manufaturing claims.
> 
> *Moisturize and Seal nigntly, even if its just a spritz of water and then seal with oil)
> 
> *Be as gentle as I can with whatever I do with my hair.
> 
> *Stopped doing roller sets every night (too much combing).  Now I exclusively wear braid-outs.  Keeps my hair semi big and curly without heat or rollers.  (I don't really like straight hair, but I love my relaxer, if that is at all possible).
> 
> *The only good thing that I don't do is wearing protective hair styles.  I simply don't look good with my hair pulled back.  I compensate by being extra vigilant and dusting/trimming more.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

I do the GHE and put oils on my hair and scalp at night, during the day, I throw it in a bun. Just gotta keep it detangled.


----------



## BrownGirlLawyer

My entire life, I've always dreamed on having long hair, to me that was having something past shoulder length and being able to do and take care of my own hair without complete dependency on a hair stylist that didn't care for the health of my hair. So, today I've decided to take the health of my hair into my own hands. By doing that, I decided that my first goal will be to improve that health of my hair and then move on to length goals. I'm a SL relaxed young lady and I would love any advice all of the wise women on this board would be willing to offer me. Any tips, tricks, product recommendations, or advice would me nice. Tell me where you started so that I have an idea of where I can start.


----------



## Mande30

@BrownGirlLawyer

Welcome to the board and congrats on your committment to starting a Healthy Hair Journey (HHJ). 

The first place that I got help was from reading a very good book, "The Science of Black Hair", by Audrey Savasothy (spelling ?). These boards are excellent. But you usually have to search for things and sift through various opinions. But this book puts it all into one place. I knew nothing about healthy hair and where to begin and this book really educated me. I use it as a reference now. I posted my 1 year anniversay summary a few posts up. Please read to see some of the things that I had to let go of in order to have healthy hair. 

When I finished the book, I found this sight. With the knowledge that the book gave me, I was able to navigate and find what I needed on here. I was also prepared to discard stuff that was way way off.

GET THE BOOK.


----------



## felic1

I have a copy of the Science of Black Hair and Hair Care Rehab. I have had them for a while. I reviewed them this week just to see if I needed tips in any area. It is nice to have resources available when you are trying to improve your hair care regimen.


----------



## sweetvi

I relaxed about two weeks ago at the salon, trimmed,  and put in a weave install that was glued to a cap on my head. My hair was braided underneath. When I took my hair out,  detangled with oil, then washed, I noticed a significant amount of hair fell out during the wash. I wonder what could of been the problem? maybe I did not detangle enough or I did not do a wash after relaxing my hair ( I waited two weeks to remove the weave)??

I have a pixie cut Im trying to grow out and I feel like the length I accumulated in two weeks are gone.... oh well back to the drawing board but I just want to make sure I don't make the same mistake again


----------



## Mande30

sweetvi said:


> I relaxed about two weeks ago at the salon, trimmed, and put in a weave install that was glued to a cap on my head. My hair was braided underneath. When I took my hair out, detangled with oil, then washed, I noticed a significant amount of hair fell out during the wash. I wonder what could of been the problem? maybe I did not detangle enough or I did not do a wash after relaxing my hair ( I waited two weeks to remove the weave)??
> 
> I have a pixie cut Im trying to grow out and I feel like the length I accumulated in two weeks are gone.... oh well back to the drawing board but I just want to make sure I don't make the same mistake again


 sweetvi

Post this in the Relaxed Hair Thread-  it will be seen by more people.  You WILL get help


----------



## sweetvi

okay! thanks


----------



## newgrowth15

Allandra, I haven't posted here in a while and just wanted to give a brief update.  My hair went through of period of stagnation.  I was stuck at BSL for over a year.  I didn't notice any breakage, but it wasn't gaining any length either.  I switched from the TRESemme Naturals line to L'Oreal Paris Advanced Haircare Smooth Intense Oleo-Keratin line (really long name, LOL)  In the beginning of September.  My hair was gotten softer, stronger, thicker and the growth has started again.  I was grazing MBL before my trim last night.  I also started the Inversion Method last night, so I will see if I gain 1 inch in a week as it's reported to do.  As with everything else, once your body gets used to a certain product or method of doing things, it seems to stop working.  I plan to do the Inversion Method one week per month to see if it works and to alternate products every 2-3 months to prevent stagnation.


----------



## newgrowth15

greenandchic, how are you?  I was just thinking about you and the problems you were having with the crown of you head.  Have you made any progress?  What products, if any, have you changed?  Hopefully, all is well with you.


----------



## msbettyboop

I haven't posted in here in a long time. My hair went through so much last year. I tried to wear it out while nursing two bald spots and discovered another bald spot in my crown during the process. While nursing the spots, my hair just didn't do well with the water and weather (I live in the Middle East). After my spots grew out, I gave up trying to wear my hair out. I wore it in braids for about 6 months this year with 2-3 week breaks inbetween and I put in a weave last week. My hair has been thriving since I began this protective styling process, all the spots have filled in and it basically looks better now. I'm not a big fan of back to back protective styling but it has worked well for me this year. I went natural in 2010 and thought I'd be at least APL by now but alas, no. Let's see what November brings after I take out my weave.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Allandra

I just hit my last relaxer anniversary the other day.  It's been six years!  Yay!  I don't miss getting relaxer touch ups at all.  I love being a curly girl.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think I've FINALLY learned, after being only SL after BC'ing 3 years ago, that heat is not my friend.  It's taken me a long time to accept it, but my strands cannot take weekly heat.  I shed a big ol thug tear but if I want to see length, I have got to let go of the flat iron.  *sniffle*

Hopefully I'll see results quickly enough to keep me motivated lol.


----------



## neimanslover

The length of you hair in just a year is very encouraging to me. Thank you for saying it!


----------



## netgoines1

Using Nu-Gro Naturals look at the web site Nu-Gro Naturals .com


----------



## halfindian

YAY!!! Been lurking for years!! 1st post!!

- deep conditioning weekly
- shampoo weekly
- moisturize twice daily
   (was using IC polisher but switched to a leave in for more moisture and curls)
- protective styling


----------



## Angelbean

halfindian said:


> YAY!!! Been lurking for years!! 1st post!!
> 
> - deep conditioning weekly
> - shampoo weekly
> - moisturize twice daily
> (was using IC polisher but switched to a leave in for more moisture and curls)
> - protective styling



What deep conditioner do you tend to use?


----------



## halfindian

Angelbean said:


> What deep conditioner do you tend to use?



Normally ors replenishing pak it gives lots of slip. I need it especially since my hair is thin and I tend to comb in the shower.


----------



## netgoines1

I know sometimes it gets kind of touch following through with hair styles myself. I have been wearing protective hair styles and still want to maintain healthy hair and scalp. There is a great protective style all natural hair growth kit from Nu-Gro Natrurals.


----------



## netgoines1

I like wearing protective styles also. Keeping hair conditioned  is a must. You should check out Nu-Gro naturals protective style hair moisturizing kit from Nu-Gro Naturals.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

netgoines1 said:


> I know sometimes it gets kind of touch following through with hair styles myself. I have been wearing protective hair styles and still want to maintain healthy hair and scalp. There is a great protective style all natural hair growth kit from Nu-Gro Natrurals.



can you please stop spamming????????????


----------



## Risingsun

I have been maintaining length for two years now.  Along the way, I came across tricks to keep my length. I try to stand by my secrets.  So I have this video to help other women maintain length as much as possible.  I hope this is helpful! 

http://youtu.be/BpIo3hlod6A


----------



## sugaplum

Staying away from direct heat and doing protective styling. i have stopped using regular brushes and switched to using baby brushes and i have noticed less breakage.


----------



## Jace032000

One of the things that I've had to stop using was the Denman brush---it was causing mid-shaft splits.    I went to the stylist not too long ago and she whipped out her Denman brush to rip it through my fragile freshly shampooed wet hair.  When I asked her to use a different brush, she looked at me like I was crazy and said "child please…" and proceeded to brush my hair.  I finally stood up and looked at her and was like: …"no seriously, can you use a different brush, that causes my hair to break."  Her response to me was a turned up nose.  I'm so sick of stylists who are just there to collect a paycheck…I mean what happened to stylist who actually cared about hair??!!


----------



## sugaplum

@ Jace03200 i know right! i always went to older stylists but they either passed away or retired.  And i am talking old where they focused more on deep conditioning/hot oil treatments then styling my hair in the latest trends. 

The last stylist i went to told me how badly damaged my hair was and how i need to see her every 2 weeks to get treatments. Now keep in mind i deep condition 2x week, do protective styling 24/7, and trim my own hair.  It would just be nice to hear something nice and positive from a stylist.

Then i just figured i can save a whole bunch of money by maintaining my hair myself thanks to LHCF.


----------



## Jace032000

sugaplum said:


> @ Jace03200 i know right! i always went to older stylists but they either passed away or retired.  And i am talking old where they focused more on deep conditioning/hot oil treatments then styling my hair in the latest trends.
> 
> The last stylist i went to told me how badly damaged my hair was and how i need to see her every 2 weeks to get treatments. Now keep in mind i deep condition 2x week, do protective styling 24/7, and trim my own hair.  It would just be nice to hear something nice and positive from a stylist.
> 
> Then i just figured i can save a whole bunch of money by maintaining my hair myself thanks to LHCF.



sugaplum you know it was the older stylist who always had the long beautiful gray hair. Most of the stylist I see today either wear weaves or are rocking bone straight broken hair.  I know there are good stylist out there…but they are few and far between.  Doesn't help that I live in Alaska…messed up hair…don't care…. as long as they can get a dollar and out of the cold lol.


----------



## sugaplum

Oh yes please preach the word! 



Jace032000 said:


> sugaplum* you know it was the older stylist who always had the long beautiful gray hair.* Most of the stylist I see today either wear weaves or are rocking bone straight broken hair.  I know there are good stylist out there…but they are few and far between.  Doesn't help that I live in Alaska…messed up hair…don't care…. as long as they can get a dollar and out of the cold lol.


----------



## Allandra

It's nice to see this thread still going strong.  

I had my hair shaved in the back (ear to ear about an inch and a half up) on February 25 because I wanted something different and was itching to get it cut.

I had my hair cut in my favorite hair style (asymmetric Bob) almost four weeks ago (by Reniece of course).

Last night, I had more of my hair shaved in the back (ear to ear about three inches up).  I had fun watching it grow in, but it was time to go.

I have been having so much fun with my new hair cut.     I love it (so classy and chic).  Right now, I definitely can't see going back to tailbone length hair, but I will certainly continue to keep my hair nice and healthy.  I love that it takes me way less time to do (whether it's a wash n go or a blow dry and flat iron - and I'm finally getting some use out of my FHI Runway flat iron).

I'm going to continue to have fun with my hair.


----------



## sugaplum

Amazing cut Allandra! It looks good on you 
What deep conditioning do you do to maintain your hair? 
Also do you use a heat protectant and if so what heat protectant do you use? I am in search of one.
And thank you for starting this thread it is so informative


----------



## Allandra

sugaplum said:


> Amazing cut @Allandra! It looks good on you
> What deep conditioning do you do to maintain your hair?
> Also do you use a heat protectant and if so what heat protectant do you use? I am in search of one.
> And thank you for starting this thread it is so informative


sugaplum

Thx.

I've been using Aubrey Organics GPB since 1999.  I do my deep conditioning (on dry hair) prior to shampooing my hair.

I always use a heat protectant (currently using Tresemme Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Spray or KeraCare Heat Protectant).

You're welcome hun.


----------



## sugaplum

Allandra Oh now i have heard WONDERS about the GPB. I love the AOHSR. 
Will give the Tresemme heat protectant a try.  Does it make the flat iron sizzle? I am having that issue unless I am applying wrong.IDK
Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Allandra

sugaplum said:


> @Allandra Oh now i have heard WONDERS about the GPB. I love the AOHSR.
> Will give the Tresseme heat protectant a try.  Does it make the flat iron sizzle? I am having that issue unless I am applying wring.IDK
> Thank you for sharing this


sugaplum

No, it doesn't sizzle when I use it.  If you spray a section and flat iron it immediately, it would definitely sizzle, and I don't do that.


----------



## CenteredGirl

There is no magic bullet. Everyone's hair is different. I am a very kinky head (probably 4C with z patterned hair in the crown and back), and those of you who have this type of hair know that it's the hardest figure out.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Bump.


I've achieved significant growth "improvement" with prenatal vitamins too.  

I've also used a homemade misting solution that includes basil oil and clary sage (EOs).  

Keeping my hair moisturized, in good condition and a recent "dusting"/search and destroy type trim has left me with hair that doesn't feel as dry as usual.  
I'm not doing too much protective styling and I still used heat; however I either blow dry or flat iron, I won't do both the same week.  

My strands are fine and naturally dry,  use of fingers instead of combs and proper moisture are IMPORTANT.   
(*ETA* the SonicGlide flat iron saved my unhealthy ends until I decided to trim them; I guess the steaming made them feel  much, much, softer and healtheir)


----------



## Sandy10

1)	Low to no heat
2)	Protective styles- I wear braids
3)	Protein Condition and use Moisturizing conditioner after
4)	Vitamin supplements for hair
5)      Gentle hand when handling hair


----------



## Sandy10

1)	Low to no heat
2)	Protective styles- I wear braids
3)	Protein Condition and use Moisturizing conditioner after
4)	Vitamin supplements for hair
5)      Gentle hand when handling hair


----------



## ajargon02

Bumping


----------



## Daughter

My hair is frustrating me, it grows fast enough but _retention... _I rarely use heat now, and low manipulation/finger-combing. I do get lazy with moisturising and deep conditioning, so I think that's where I went wrong, along with a not-so-great diet and not being very gentle.

I think I also need to learn how to de-stress too...


----------



## ilong

Jace032000 said:


> sugaplum you know it was the older stylist who always had the long beautiful gray hair. *Most of the stylist I see today either wear weaves or are rocking bone straight broken hair*.  I know there are good stylist out there…but they are few and far between.  Doesn't help that I live in Alaska…messed up hair…don't care…. as long as they can get a dollar and out of the cold lol.


@Jace032000 - ^^^ this <bolded>  I saw a lady recently who called herself a "weavologist".  The mess she had in her head was tangled, matted and was an extreme poor quality of red/brown/orange/black hair.  Even if she did do great installs - how she expects someone to want her to do their hair with hers looking like a "super size Brillo pad", is a mystery to me.  SMH


----------



## ilong

Allandra said:


> ... Right now, I definitely can't see going* back to tailbone length hair*, ...



Allandra
Wish I could make the trip *^^^ *for you with my hair.


----------



## Caramel74

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?



Conditioner wash; moisturizing and sealing my ends; taking biotin


----------



## Caramel74

Allandra said:


> sugaplum
> 
> No, it doesn't sizzle when I use it.  If you spray a section and flat iron it immediately, it would definitely sizzle, and I don't do that.



The only heat protector that doesn't have water in it (which is what I believe makes it sizzle) is Silk Elements Mega Silk. You can only get it at Sally's Beauty Supply or online. That's what I use and it works great!


----------



## SmilingElephant

felic1 said:


> SmilingElephant I was not able to log on for a few days. The site was having some updates or something. I am so glad to see you posting. How are you feeling? Better I hope. 3-4 inches to waist length. I think I was 3-4 inches to APL. Well, Rome was not built in a day. Neither is waist length hair!!



2 years later and i'm JUST now seeing this!  Im sorry @felic1 ! 

I'm okay, i trimmed off 2 inches back in June due to heat damage and I am just now back at WL when stretched...im right. there. I am now going for Hip Length...maybe even an inch past it. 

I am currently taking Mielle Organics vitamins, i just started on them about 4 days ago. I have a 3 months supply of them (a 3rd bottle on the way within a bundle of products I ordered from them). I can't wait to see my progress in the next couple of months, i just need 4 inches to get to where i want.

Ive been back to cowashing daily, using oils and doing a lot more bunning


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My first post in this thread!

I'm about to straighten my hair for the first time in 9 months after wearing boxed braids full time and I can tell my hair is much longer than it was last year. In my avatar my hair is APL, now it's close to full MBL. I used to alternate between braids and wearing it straight but I got so busy it became easier to put it in braids and leave it alone, which did wonders for my hair.

It also helped that I had a great braider who unfortunately recently fell out with one of my family members (we all used the same braider).

Anyway, deep conditioning, laying off the heat and making sure my scalp is oiled before braiding is what's been helpful for me.

I'm going to wear my hair straight for a week before going back to braids, I might post pics of my hair once I straighten it.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Don't know if I posted this, but I did a consult with Komaza Care.  She gave me some good advice.   I had dryness and breakage.  Some excessive moisture issues.   She said I need more protein.  she also recommended a hair vitamin and taking L-Cysteine.   I started taking both.   The vitamin is driving me crazy because it's making me so hungry. 

Lately though my hair has been extremely dry with a LOT of shedding. 

My hair has just taken a beating between my hysterectomy last year and my blood pressure meds.


----------



## CodeRed

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, but I did a consult with Komaza Care.  She gave me some good advice.   I had dryness and breakage.  Some excessive moisture issues.   She said I need more protein.  she also recommended a hair vitamin and taking L-Cysteine.   I started taking both.   The vitamin is driving me crazy because it's making me so hungry.
> 
> Lately though my hair has been extremely dry with a LOT of shedding.
> 
> My hair has just taken a beating between my hysterectomy last year and my blood pressure meds.



You know, I've never been in this thread before and this is the first post I saw.

I hope everything is going ok. Your body sounds like it's been through a lot. High blood pressure and a hysterectomy is no joke.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

CodeRed said:


> You know, I've never been in this thread before and this is the first post I saw.
> 
> I hope everything is going ok. Your body sounds like it's been through a lot. High blood pressure and a hysterectomy is no joke.


Thank you.  
Things are a bit better now but I think I'm just now realizing how much of a beating my body took while dealing with all of that.


----------



## NaturalMuurmaid

*MUURMAID OIL FOR SALE DEC. 15th!! *
----------------------------------------------

_*Muurmaid Oil is an all natural, cruelty free hair stimulant that treats dandruff & dry and itchy scalp, aids in hair growth, makes hair more manageable, replenishes moisture for stronger and healthier hair, and repairs damage for thicker and shinier hair. *_

*Benefits:*
 Promotes Hair Growth
 Length Retention
 Makes hair more manageable
 Stimulates hair follicles
 Perfect daily moisturizer & sealant
 Great pre-poo & hot oil treatment
 Ends split ends
 Great for ALL hair types 
**just to name a few**

--------------------------------------------------- 

*All Ingredients are 100% Pure & Organic:*
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Babassu Oil
Peppermint Oil
Olive Oil
Black Peppercorn
Rosemary Leaves 

---------------------------------------------------
*** VISIT: WWW.INSTAGRAM.COM/NATURALMUURMAID FOR GIVEAWAY DETAILS!!! ***


----------



## humblebyHIM

My current plan to retain length is to wear plaits under a wig continuously for 6 months. I am moisturizing my hair everyday and washing my hair once a week.


----------



## felic1

I wore braids and wigs last year. The intervention was not as successful as I wanted. This year I moved into the weaved look with the circular crown, It has done well so far. I am pleased . I hope it continues to prosper. I hope everyone's leap year was great!!


----------



## humblebyHIM

I am currently wearing treebraids. I am loving it because I can still moisturize my hair everyday


----------



## missjones

I've been doing buns, but I don't moisturize or take care of my ends like I should.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hey ladies! So it has been a while since I've been on the site (over 2 yrs ) I have not been taking care of my hair at all and it hasn't progressed past BSL  I have been in a holding pattern with low retention for 2.5 yrs I am back on here and ready to get serious about growing long hair again...which means hard core PS'ing again. I'm excited to get back into the LHCF community!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! So it has been a while since I've been on the site (over 2 yrs ) I have not been taking care of my hair at all and it hasn't progressed past BSL  I have been in a holding pattern with low retention for 2.5 yrs I am back on here and ready to get serious about growing long hair again...which means hard core PS'ing again. I'm excited to get back into the LHCF community!


Hey dear!!! welcome back!!! i also was away for way too long but lets grow some hair!!!!


----------



## larry3344

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! So it has been a while since I've been on the site (over 2 yrs ) I have not been taking care of my hair at all and it hasn't progressed past BSL  I have been in a holding pattern with low retention for 2.5 yrs I am back on here and ready to get serious about growing long hair again...which means hard core PS'ing again. I'm excited to get back into the LHCF community!


Welcome back


----------



## larry3344

sweet_silvia88 said:


> Hey dear!!! welcome back!!! i also was away for way too long but lets grow some hair!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

sweet_silvia88 said:


> Hey dear!!! welcome back!!! i also was away for way too long but lets grow some hair!!!!


Thank you, hon! Let's get it lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

larry3344 said:


> Welcome back


Thank you  I was , but I'm back now


----------



## sugaplum

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Thank you  I was , but I'm back now


Welcome back  I have been gone away for such a long time too. I did the BC and started over again. I instantly thought of this forum. It has been greatly missed!


----------



## Aggie

I very mildly texlax at the most, twice a year now, instead of 4-5 times. Last year I think I gave myself only one texlaxer.

I rarely if ever, use heat, that's maybe one to two times a year for length checks only

I trim no more than twice a year

I only protective style using wigs 90% of the year and bunning the remaining 10% of the time

When I'm not very busy, I deep condition my hair once a week but when I'm pretty busy, that might happen every 3-5 weeks.

I do keep my ends moisturized and sealed with mostly heavy natural butters as much as possible. Avocado butter is growing to be one of my favorites. I can't afford to lose the progress I've gotten.

I invert and massage my scalp often but lately I've been a little lazy in that area. I need to get back to those asap! 

I do still henna my hair every couple of months but I really want to do them once a month instead. These really do keep my hair nice and strong.

My detangler is aloe vera juice or gel mixed with some type of oil. This combination really melts all the knots away, making detangling a breeze and very little hair is left in the comb even after a henna treatment. By the way, this is also my 30 minute prepoo mixed with conditioner.

I mostly clarify my hair every 3-4 weeks


----------



## ParagonTresses

Since returning to the forum a few weeks back I have been very diligent with my weekly deep conditions and minimal direct heat and my hair is definitely changing for the better. I'm currently wearing wigs because it's too hot to keep much of a style, plus I need a rest from manipulating my hair on a daily basis.


----------



## Lei-Lyn

Aggie said:


> I very mildly texlax at the most, twice a year now, instead of 4-5 times. Last year I think I gave myself only one texlaxer.
> 
> I rarely if ever, use heat, that's maybe one to two times a year for length checks only
> 
> I trim no more than twice a year
> 
> I only protective style using wigs 90% of the year and bunning the remaining 10% of the time
> 
> When I'm not very busy, I deep condition my hair once a week but when I'm pretty busy, that might happen every 3-5 weeks.
> 
> I do keep my ends moisturized and sealed with mostly heavy natural butters as much as possible. Avocado butter is growing to be one of my favorites. I can't afford to lose the progress I've gotten.
> 
> I invert and massage my scalp often but lately I've been a little lazy in that area. I need to get back to those asap!
> 
> I do still henna my hair every couple of months but I really want to do them once a month instead. These really do keep my hair nice and strong.
> 
> My detangler is aloe vera juice or gel mixed with some type of oil. This combination really melts all the knots away, making detangling a breeze and very little hair is left in the comb even after a henna treatment. By the way, this is also my 30 minute prepoo mixed with conditioner.
> 
> I mostly clarify my hair every 3-4 weeks



That's so funny, our regimen is practically identical.... I texlax 2 a year, January and June, and wear wigs all the time. To me wigs are the easiest and one of the safest PS's to do. I have not tried henna yet though and I still need to do some research on the benefits besides tinting your hair. I need to get back to inverting too LOL. So glad I found a regimen twin lol


----------



## Lei-Lyn

Is there anyone else on here paranoid about using heat? Maybe I'm thinking about it too much but I haven't used heat on my hair in 14 mths and I want to do a length check. I purchased one of those ceramic straightening brushes because from the reviews it's supposed to be safer than combining blow drying and flat ironing. I was supposed to use it last night and got scared lol so I'm still wavering in the wind with this LOL. I'm sorry if that sounds punk-ish but I'm nervous about jackin' up my hair and my progress....


----------



## Aggie

Lei-Lyn said:


> Is there anyone else on here paranoid about using heat? Maybe I'm thinking about it too much but I haven't used heat on my hair in 14 mths and I want to do a length check. I purchased one of those ceramic straightening brushes because from the reviews it's supposed to be safer than combining blow drying and flat ironing. I was supposed to use it last night and got scared lol so I'm still wavering in the wind with this LOL. I'm sorry if that sounds punk-ish but I'm nervous about jackin' up my hair and my progress....


I know how you feel about the heat. I have a flat iron but I can adjust the heat to whatever safe temperature I want to use. I was looking into getting one of those brushes as well, but chickened out. I talked myself right out of it. 

I reasoned well with myself too. Firstly, I told myself, I rarely use heat on my hair and secondly, when I do, the iron is never very hot anyway. So yeah, I don't really need it. It was a quite battle but my hair won.


----------



## Lei-Lyn

Aggie said:


> I know how you feel about the heat. I have a flat iron but I can adjust the heat to whatever safe temperature I want to use. I was looking into getting one of those brushes as well, but chickened out. I talked myself right out of it.
> 
> I reasoned well with myself too. Firstly, I told myself, I rarely use heat on my hair and secondly, when I do, the iron is never very hot anyway. So yeah, I don't really need it. It was a quite battle but my hair won.


Yes it is such a battle!!! It's so weird, before I started my hair regimen almost 3 yrs ago I would flat iron all day all night on the highest setting on my already bone straight hair without a single thought. Then, I wanted to grow my hair the right way so I stopped using heat cold turkey and now if I even think about using heat (direct heat) I cringe lol it's so funny, I laugh at myself all the time lol  but I'm sure my hair and my curiosity will win this one too... it's just a matter of time


----------



## Aggie

Lei-Lyn said:


> Yes it is such a battle!!! It's so weird, before I started my hair regimen almost 3 yrs ago I would flat iron all day all night on the highest setting on my already bone straight hair without a single thought. Then, I wanted to grow my hair the right way so I stopped using heat cold turkey and now if I even think about using heat (direct heat) I cringe lol it's so funny, I laugh at myself all the time lol  but I'm sure my hair and my curiosity will win this one too... it's just a matter of time




Yeah but that was only to do a quick length check. I still don't use heat when I don't need to. I would mostly just pull a few strands and use that as my length check most of the time. I had gone almost a year (10 months to be exact) before my last flat ironed length check.

Have you BCed as yet?


----------



## trclemons

Lei-Lyn said:


> Is there anyone else on here paranoid about using heat? Maybe I'm thinking about it too much but I haven't used heat on my hair in 14 mths and I want to do a length check. I purchased one of those ceramic straightening brushes because from the reviews it's supposed to be safer than combining blow drying and flat ironing. I was supposed to use it last night and got scared lol so I'm still wavering in the wind with this LOL. I'm sorry if that sounds punk-ish but I'm nervous about jackin' up my hair and my progress....


You are not alone.  I haven't used heat on my hair since I started my natural hair journey 3 1/2 years ago.  I bought a straightening brush this year too and I planned to use it for my December length check if I made my waist length goal with a pull test.  But this year is going by so fast and I get nervous just thinking about it, so I changed the date to August 2017 (when I graduate).  And if I chicken out again, I will try to get enough nerves to do it when I turn 50 in September 2018.

But honestly every time I see a heat damage video, it drives me further and further away from the idea of straightening my hair.


----------



## Aggie

trclemons said:


> You are not alone.  I haven't used heat on my hair since I started my natural hair journey 3 1/2 years ago.  I bought a straightening brush this year too and I planned to use it for my December length check if I made my waist length goal with a pull test.  But this year is going by so fast and I get nervous just thinking about it, so I changed the date to August 2017 (when I graduate).  And if I chicken out again, I will try to get enough nerves to do it when I turn 50 in September 2018.
> 
> But honestly every time I see a heat damage video, it drives me further and further away from the idea of straightening my hair.


 This was funny and I heard myself saying words like yours.


----------



## Lei-Lyn

Aggie said:


> Yeah but that was only to do a quick length check. I still don't use heat when I don't need to. I would mostly just pull a few strands and use that as my length check most of the time. I had gone almost a year (10 months to be exact) before my last flat ironed length check.
> 
> Have you BCed as yet?


No I never BCed, I just started stretching to every 6 mths and texlaxing then I  slowly trimmed my bone straight ends. My largest trim/cut was one that I did a few months ago which got the rest of my bone straight ends so now I am fully texlaxed.


----------



## Lei-Lyn

trclemons said:


> You are not alone.  I haven't used heat on my hair since I started my natural hair journey 3 1/2 years ago.  I bought a straightening brush this year too and I planned to use it for my December length check if I made my waist length goal with a pull test.  But this year is going by so fast and I get nervous just thinking about it, so I changed the date to August 2017 (when I graduate).  And if I chicken out again, I will try to get enough nerves to do it when I turn 50 in September 2018.
> 
> But honestly every time I see a heat damage video, it drives me further and further away from the idea of straightening my hair.


OMG! I would love to be remotely close to waist length... but I'm pushin along with my BSL length . And yes! that is exactly why I got nervous... I got on youtube to see how people used the brush and it looked like a great idea (which is why I bought it lol) and of course I'm curious to see if all of my PS-ing and DC-ing is paying off. I wear wigs 90% of the time so the only time I see my hair is on my wash days... but I saw this video where this young lady practically burned her hair smooth off her head... I saw this video as my straightening brush was heating up... I saw a slit of smoke and was like "NOPE!" and I chickened out! LOL. But we'll see...


----------



## trclemons

Lei-Lyn said:


> OMG! I would love to be remotely close to waist length... but I'm pushin along with my BSL length . And yes! that is exactly why I got nervous... I got on youtube to see how people used the brush and it looked like a great idea (which is why I bought it lol) and of course I'm curious to see if all of my PS-ing and DC-ing is paying off. I wear wigs 90% of the time so the only time I see my hair is on my wash days... but I saw this video where this young lady practically burned her hair smooth off her head... I saw this video as my straightening brush was heating up... I saw a slit of smoke and was like "NOPE!" and I chickened out! LOL. But we'll see...



  That is too funny.  I am BSL too, but it is about 3 inches away from waist length on me.


----------



## Lei-Lyn

trclemons said:


> That is too funny.  I am BSL too, but it is about 3 inches away from waist length on me.


I have a long torso and a small head LOL so my waist is farther down.... but I'm determined to get there and maybe even further. I'm certainly gon' try


----------



## HappyAtLast

I'm a January and June/July texlaxer also. I decided to texlax after being a heat-trained natural was doing more harm than good and led me to a big cut. 
I am really enjoying my texlaxed hair. My texlaxed hair looks like my natural hair when blown out. I'm so happy it's not as susceptible to the humidity anymore.

It's time to go back under wigs for simplicity's sake (recent car accident messed up my arm so I'm in therapy), so I'm looking forward to wig shopping soon.



Aggie said:


> I very mildly texlax at the most, twice a year now, instead of 4-5 times. Last year I think I gave myself only one texlaxer.
> 
> I rarely if ever, use heat, that's maybe one to two times a year for length checks only
> 
> I trim no more than twice a year
> 
> I only protective style using wigs 90% of the year and bunning the remaining 10% of the time
> 
> When I'm not very busy, I deep condition my hair once a week but when I'm pretty busy, that might happen every 3-5 weeks.
> 
> I do keep my ends moisturized and sealed with mostly heavy natural butters as much as possible. Avocado butter is growing to be one of my favorites. I can't afford to lose the progress I've gotten.
> 
> I invert and massage my scalp often but lately I've been a little lazy in that area. I need to get back to those asap!
> 
> I do still henna my hair every couple of months but I really want to do them once a month instead. These really do keep my hair nice and strong.
> 
> My detangler is aloe vera juice or gel mixed with some type of oil. This combination really melts all the knots away, making detangling a breeze and very little hair is left in the comb even after a henna treatment. By the way, this is also my 30 minute prepoo mixed with conditioner.
> 
> I mostly clarify my hair every 3-4 weeks





Lei-Lyn said:


> That's so funny, our regimen is practically identical.... I texlax 2 a year, January and June, and wear wigs all the time. To me wigs are the easiest and one of the safest PS's to do. I have not tried henna yet though and I still need to do some research on the benefits besides tinting your hair. I need to get back to inverting too LOL. So glad I found a regimen twin lol


----------



## Aggie

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm a January and June/July texlaxer also. I decided to texlax after being a heat-trained natural was doing more harm than good and led me to a big cut.
> I am really enjoying my texlaxed hair. My texlaxed hair looks like my natural hair when blown out. I'm so happy it's not as susceptible to the humidity anymore.
> 
> It's time to go back under wigs for simplicity's sake (recent car accident messed up my arm so I'm in therapy), so I'm looking forward to wig shopping soon.


Welcome back @HappyAtLast. Glad to hear you're feeling good enough to reboot your hair journey.


----------



## ajargon02

Lei-Lyn said:


> Is there anyone else on here paranoid about using heat? Maybe I'm thinking about it too much but I haven't used heat on my hair in 14 mths and I want to do a length check. I purchased one of those ceramic straightening brushes because from the reviews it's supposed to be safer than combining blow drying and flat ironing. I was supposed to use it last night and got scared lol so I'm still wavering in the wind with this LOL. I'm sorry if that sounds punk-ish but I'm nervous about jackin' up my hair and my progress....


I was the same way. Just clarify your hair, follow up with a moisturizing dc, use a heat protectant and start on the lowest heat setting.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Hi yall. I was a memeber of this site about 5years ago. Am back again. for good
-I texlax every 4months
-No heat at all
-Massage my scalp with casto oil 2-3times a week
-Having positive thoughs/images about my hair,how healthy it already is and how much healthier its gonna be in the near future.
-Just enjoying the whole idea of taking care of my own hair...embracing my hair, loving it, learning to know it, apreciating it, admiring it


----------



## NCHairDiva

Right now Im on a lace frontal wig kick. I make the wig myself and I sew it down for2 to 4 weeks at a time...
Im about to do a protein treatment with eggs and oil tomorrow then every time I take down my hair. I am also going ro deep condition my hair with heat. ACV rinse as well.... I am also thinking about doing an onion rinse. I want my hait as helpfhy as I can make it. M
I am currently BSL and would like to reach MBL and WL very quickly. (Wondering how long it should take?)
But Im going to try and dust my ends (first time) tomorrow and let tomorrow ne my starting day for getting it to the length I want it.


----------



## Baggettcindy

SmilingElephant said:


> This is my second time growing my hair really long, but first time as a natural head. I find that my hair thrives in wash n go's As long as i wet my hair pretty much daily and put my leave in or moisturizer in it daily i'm good.
> 
> I would like to straighten my hair every 3-6 months...i have only flat ironed my hair once since going natural..which was a fail. I do occasionally blow out my hair. I ALWAYS use a heat protectant whenever i use heat.
> 
> I also make it a mission to thoroughly comb my hair out every 3 days in the shower....i use my Denman for heavy duty de-shedding every 2-4 weeks. I DC every single week for about 5-10 minutes while in the shower.


What heat protectant do you use?


----------



## Tefnut

I'm doing more protective styles. Very cute, funky things like chic braided updos. I moisturize daily and use growth stimulants like Liquid Gold products. Depending on the style, I may wash daily, weekly or monthly.


----------



## happycakes

I can't wait to see your progress girlie!



Tefnut said:


> I'm doing more protective styles. Very cute, funky things like chic braided updos. I moisturize daily and use growth stimulants like Liquid Gold products. Depending on the style, I may wash daily, weekly or monthly.


----------



## Tefnut

pinkopulence said:


> I can't wait to see your progress girlie!



Me too!

I know what works and am in a better position to be more consistent. I was born with a head full of hair but by the time I was 2, it seemed to be gone. 

My mom started keeping my hair in cornrows and other protectives styles. It was past my shoulders when I was 5.  My cousin came crying to my mom about her daughter's hair and my mom told her to do the same thing. Her hair was always MLB when she was a kid. Perm and all.

The first time I grew my hair between MLB and WL, protective styling along with vitamins, good deep conditioning and keeping my hair/ends moisturized played a major role.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

AkosuaBabe said:


> Hi yall. I was a memeber of this site about 5years ago. Am back again. for good
> -I texlax every 4months
> -No heat at all
> -Massage my scalp with casto oil 2-3times a week
> -Having positive thoughs/images about my hair,how healthy it already is and how much healthier its gonna be in the near future.
> -Just enjoying the whole idea of taking care of my own hair...embracing my hair, loving it, learning to know it, apreciating it, admiring it



Hey dear!!!! welcome!!! Good to see another Ghanaian YouTuber !!! Lovely hair!!


----------



## KenyafromCT

Is it possible to grow hair without PS's? my hair is past my shoulders and I would love WL someday. I'm attempting to stretch my relaxer. I usually relax every 5 -6 weeks. I'm at the 8 week mark. I'm not sure if I can last. My hair is looking untidy in my basic pony tails.


----------



## Daina

Kenya Yopp said:


> Is it possible to grow hair without PS's? my hair is past my shoulders and I would love WL someday. I'm attempting to stretch my relaxer. I usually relax every 5 -6 weeks. I'm at the 8 week mark. I'm not sure if I can last. My hair is looking untidy in my basic pony tails.



Yes it is possible...I don't wear wigs, weaves or braids. My protective style of choice is bunning or wearing a single french braid with the ends tucked. I've gone from BSB to grazing WL with this regimen and limited heat.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Daina said:


> Yes it is possible...I don't wear wigs, weaves or braids. My protective style of choice is bunning or wearing a single french braid with the ends tucked. I've gone from BSB to grazing WL with this regimen and limited heat.


How long did it take you to go from BSB to grazing WL?


----------



## Daina

Pygmy_puff said:


> How long did it take you to go from BSB to grazing WL?



@Pygmy_puff, I joined LHCF in Nov 15 and I'm grazing WL now. The below pic shows where I started in 15 and the 2nd pic was from my length check in December. My camera takes dark pictures but if I were to stretch my "V" in the middle it's right at my waist. It's longer now but I won't use heat again till next month for my official length check.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Daina said:


> @Pygmy_puff, I joined LHCF in Nov 15 and I'm grazing WL now. The below pic shows where I started in 15 and the 2nd pic was from my length check in December. My camera takes dark pictures but if I were to stretch my "V" in the middle it's right at my waist. It's longer now but I won't use heat again till next month for my official length check.




Wow!! ok  please give us all the deets! Your products, your regime! Please and thank you!!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Daina said:


> @Pygmy_puff, I joined LHCF in Nov 15 and I'm grazing WL now. The below pic shows where I started in 15 and the 2nd pic was from my length check in December. My camera takes dark pictures but if I were to stretch my "V" in the middle it's right at my waist. It's longer now but I won't use heat again till next month for my official length check.


Oh wow! Your growth is amazing for such a short period of time. Thank you for the photo inspiration!


----------



## Daina

Kenya Yopp said:


> Wow!! ok  please give us all the deets! Your products, your regime! Please and thank you!!



No problem, I don't know how to paste a link but I just listed my regimen, products and supplements in the Grow It Long Challenge 2015 and Growing On thread.


----------



## Daina

Pygmy_puff said:


> Oh wow! Your growth is amazing for such a short period of time. Thank you for the photo inspiration!



Thank you!


----------



## Nicole Hunter

I haven't used heat in my hair in years not even in my texlaxed days & feel no need or desire to do so so I'm continuing that as well as long term protective styling. In my 14 years of being texlaxed I would only use products in my hair on wash day & oils on my scalp only but never sealant oils. Towards the end of being texlaxed I stopped using products altogether & my hair loved it, so that's something I'm also continuing as less is more for my hair & my hair thrives off of my complete DIY regimen.


----------



## Purpleroses1010

My hair has been shedding for 1.5 years now. Finally I got it to stop. I needed more protein. I also used a new protein treatment. Now shedding doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## Madison France

I use minimal low heat on my hair, only brush it when it's dry and not wet, use hair masks weekly to retain my moisture on my ends, scalp massages for 4 minutes with essential oils and working out daily and maintaining a healthy diet (although I do indulge in sugary things because I have a massive sweet tooth)


----------



## irsgirl

I haven't posted in quit some time! I went natural for a about 2 years,but found it just wasn't for me! I relaxed my hair on in April 2014 (?). I relaxe every 17-20 weeks and have been PS in a wet bun with a creamy conditioner. When I do decide to wear my hair down I go the Dominican beauty shop for a rollerset (no blow dryer or flat iron). My hair is a little below shoulder length now. I Plan on PS for the entire winter and the relaxer in May or June! I have a habit of getting bored and then cutting my hair prematurely before I reach my goal!


----------



## Aggie

Purpleroses1010 said:


> My hair has been shedding for 1.5 years now. Finally I got it to stop. I needed more protein. I also used a new protein treatment. Now shedding doesn't happen a lot.


Sounds like your hair has been breaking off. Shedding is something that happens daily but if protein helped to fix your condition somewhat, I would say it was breaking off. This condition keeps the hair short. Shedding, especially excessive shedding would thin the hair really badly but it may still have some good length - it would just be very thin.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Allandra said:


> What are you doing to retain your length?  Has it been working for you?



Hi 

I am new here @ LHC forum, but I have been natural for almost 2 years. I big chopped in 2015, 28, October. My regimen and or routine use to be simple . Meanwhile, I decided to change my regimen and routine last month since my hair started to shed more than usual. I realized that I have not had a real protein (accept the DIY eggs, mayo, etc) and continuous steady deep conditioning treatment, so I decided to add it to my routine more often since my hair is in a TWA awkward stage.  Here's what I've been doing since becoming natural and recently added:

*1. Wash my hair in sections
2. I finger detangle while hair is wet & condition (rarely use a wide tooth comb)
3. I trim my ends every six months (also search and destroy for single strand knots)
4. I moisturize and seal my ends
5. I wear a satin bonnet or scarf at bedtime
6. I invested in a silicone scalp & shampoo massage massager brush (to give my hair a little TLC while shampooing and increase blood circulation)
7. I choose to do low-maintenance hairstyles (avoiding too-tight styles)*


----------



## NatrulyMe

@Pygmy_puff 
                             I noticed that you BC'd in October of 2015. This is my month and year too, but I did it on the 28th. It will be my 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

NatrulyMe said:


> @Pygmy_puff
> I noticed that you BC'd in October of 2015. This is my month and year too, but I did it on the 28th. It will be my 2nd anniversary.


Heyyyyyyy we're BC sisters


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm a January and June/July texlaxer also. I decided to texlax after *being a heat-trained natural was doing more harm than good and led me to a big cut.*
> I am really enjoying my texlaxed hair. My texlaxed hair looks like my natural hair when blown out. I'm so happy it's not as susceptible to the humidity anymore.
> 
> It's time to go back under wigs for simplicity's sake (recent car accident messed up my arm so I'm in therapy), so I'm looking forward to wig shopping soon.



Oh no! You wrote that "being a heat-trained natural was doing more harm than good and led me to a big cut."

I'm considering become a straight-haired natural.

What was your regimen? How often were you straightening? What do you think caused the problems that made you need to big chop? How would you advised me to avoid needing to be chop and still be a straight-haired natural? TIA!


----------



## shanelallyn30

man aint that the truth!!!


jhcprincess said:


> Protective styling all day everyday; I wear wigs 90% of the time and moisturize my hair everyday. I wash and deep condition once per week. Under the wig, my hair is always stretched because it's braided up. That's pretty much it... in my experience,* worrying about porosity, density, texture, etc. just leads to me buying a bunch of unnecessary products and over-manipulation of my hair to accommodate too many factors. Just keeping it simple is truly the best approach, and has led to a lot of growth and retention for me.*


----------



## Ayesha81

I wash my hair weekly do a rollet set. I never ever blow out or flat iron my hair.  I dont use products that have mineral oil or petroleum.


----------



## MaeveCarmen

I completely eliminated using heat on my hair.


----------



## irsgirl

Ayesha81 said:


> I wash my hair weekly do a rollet set. I never ever blow out or flat iron my hair.  I dont use products that have mineral oil or petroleum.


I really want to learn how to do a proper roller set!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

got a really good trim and i'm all set for 2018!


----------



## Summerof93

Bunning and washing twice a month has been helping me retain moisture and length.


----------



## irsgirl

Summerof93 said:


> Bunning and washing twice a month has been helping me retain moisture and length.


@Summerof93 I find moisturizing,seal, and bunning helps me to retain length too!


----------



## sandy100

Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.


----------



## BonBon88

How do you ladies bun without getting breakage??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BonBon88 said:


> How do you ladies bun without getting breakage??


A lot of people change the position of their buns frequently. There’s a few bun threads that will pop up if you type it in the search box.


----------



## BonBon88

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> A lot of people change the position of their buns frequently. There’s a few bun threads that will pop up if you type it in the search box.


Thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BonBon88 said:


> Thank you


You’re welcome


----------



## lorr1e1

sandy100 said:


> Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.


I always used to lift my head to indicate to them that they must wash my nape as they would frequently forget to wash this area. They should change the towel after they wash the relaxer out.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Allandra said:


> IMO, keeping the heat to a minimum helps quite a bit.  I have heat used on my hair once per month.  I also still wear protective styles (PSs) because I like to keep my ends in good shape (haven't needed a trim since June 12, 2010, just had a few dustings in 2011), and I happen to like PSs.  I also think leaving the hair alone does great at retaining length. When I do my hair in a protective style, I can keep it like that (neatly) for five to seven days.  It looks like you're on the right road.  Oh yeah, I think deep conditionings help (when I do mine, I don't use heat, just a plastic cap while in the shower).
> 
> I'm not claiming to be a hair expert, but I was able to grow my hair to waist length when I was relaxed (and it was in good shape).  Now I'm natural (and loving it), and my hair is approaching tail bone length.  I just want to offer help and information to others (which is why we're all here).


How is your hair doing?


----------



## yamilee21

@KenyafromCT - Allandra passed away a few years ago.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Oh my god. That’s horrible. I am so very sorry to hear that. Wow. I’m stunned.


----------



## Chicoro

KenyafromCT said:


> Oh my god. That’s horrible. I am so very sorry to hear that. Wow. I’m stunned.


You didn’t know. It’s okay, @KenyafromCT.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> @KenyafromCT - Allandra passed away a few years ago.


How kind of you to gently and appropriately communicate this information.


----------

